# Keeping Everything Crossed for that BFP



## Coffee Lover

Hello ladies, Thought I would start this so we can all stay in contact. 

Heres praying and keeping everything crossed for that :bfp:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## penniepie

found ya!
Whooot!! When are you planning on testing again ?


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> found ya!
> Whooot!! When are you planning on testing again ?

Hello :hi:

glad you joined me :dance:

I have no more tests left in the house, so unless Af comes then i will test on Saturday.. if i can handle it that long...

Today I was finding this all very hard.. but this evening after talking to you ladies i feel much better :hug:

How you feeling this evening ?

xxx


----------



## dreambaby

I've been testing with both OPKs and HPTs from 5dpo (2 days ago). OPKs have been very positive. HPTs have been very negative !!!
Very confusing because I am convinced I ovulated on the 29th. :wacko:
Has anybody else had positive ovulation prediction tests positive before their AF??


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> found ya!
> Whooot!! When are you planning on testing again ?
> 
> Hello :hi:
> 
> glad you joined me :dance:
> 
> I have no more tests left in the house, so unless Af comes then i will test on Saturday.. if i can handle it that long...
> 
> Today I was finding this all very hard.. but this evening after talking to you ladies i feel much better :hug:
> 
> How you feeling this evening ?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I feel the same :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Try not to let it get you down! Like I said in the other post...I believe what is meant to be will be when it's meant to be. Even when it seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant and I feel like I've been trying much longer I remember that and it helps me feel better :)!!


----------



## penniepie

i never used an ovulation test i have been guessing to be honest!...
I have been feeling ok...a bit anxious - this is only my first time going through this (one month only) so i couldn't imagine how you have been feeling. But definitely this is soo much easier with people who are going through it too!

Its going to make the days fly before testing talking to you ladies and if AF come and we have to support eachother all over again so be it!! :D


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> I've been testing with both OPKs and HPTs from 5dpo (2 days ago). OPKs have been very positive. HPTs have been very negative !!!
> Very confusing because I am convinced I ovulated on the 29th. :wacko:
> Has anybody else had positive ovulation prediction tests positive before their AF??

So you have still been getting positive OPKs? And you got one on the 29th as well? Hmm...that's kind of strange! Well just make sure you keep :sex: so you know you are covered either way!!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Try not to let it get you down! Like I said in the other post...I believe what is meant to be will be when it's meant to be. Even when it seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant and I feel like I've been trying much longer I remember that and it helps me feel better :)!!

My OPKs didn't arrive in the post til the 31st Dec. I've had 5 very positive days since !!! Very confusing as my my temps say I ovulated on the 29th Dec.


----------



## Coffee Lover

yummy, I have just eaten a very large bowl of cereal.. feel a lot better now... lol....

I didnt use ovulation test this month.. but i might try them if i dont get my :bfp: within the next couple of months...

Kadan82 ~ I totally agree with you, what will be will be.... I love you photo so much, when did you get married??

xx


----------



## dreambaby

I'm gonna have to get to bed ladies, its 22:00 here. 
I've got work tomorrow so I best try to get some sleep.
Its been lovely chatting this evening, speak to you guys soon. :hugs:
Sleep well all.


----------



## Coffee Lover

dreambaby said:


> I'm gonna have to get to bed ladies, its 22:00 here.
> I've got work tomorrow so I best try to get some sleep.
> Its been lovely chatting this evening, speak to you guys soon. :hugs:
> Sleep well all.

Been great talking.. night night 

xxx


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> yummy, I have just eaten a very large bowl of cereal.. feel a lot better now... lol....
> 
> I didnt use ovulation test this month.. but i might try them if i dont get my :bfp: within the next couple of months...
> 
> Kadan82 ~ I totally agree with you, what will be will be.... I love you photo so much, when did you get married??
> 
> xx

Thanks! We got married April 2008:).

So are you just guessing when you OV? I dont remember if you already said this but are you temping?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Awwwww me and hubby got married in August last year.. :)

I always get ovulation pains and ewcm and its nearly always on day 14...


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> Awwwww me and hubby got married in August last year.. :)
> 
> I always get ovulation pains and ewcm and its nearly always on day 14...

So you are still newlyweds :)...congrats! 

Oh well that makes it easy, I get ewcm but it lasts for about 5 days...don't know if that's normal or not! And then my @@'s hurt as soon as I OV so I don't have to temp to verify that. So you have a reg 28 day cycle? If so you are lucky! I use to but since we started ttc it has lengthened to about 33 days and I wouldn't OV til about CD 23...I hate having to wait so long! This month I OV on CD 18 so much better!

What time is it where u are?


----------



## Coffee Lover

yes cycles are normally 28 days :) gosh 33 days.. that one long cycle...

Its now 11pm here and bed is now calling me.. talk again tomorrow..

night night

xx


----------



## Kadan82

Ok sleep well! Talk tomorrow :)


----------



## famof6

:hi: Ladies,I found you over here.

A little more about me.I am Heather 29 bday next month though:( Dh is 27.I have 4 kiddos from a previous relationship and DH has none.We have been together 7 years and married 5 years next month.I had a tubal ligation in 03 right before I met DH:cry:.So here we are after tubal reversal praying for a BFP!This is our 6th month TTC but really 2 months out of the 6 we were way off on O day.My DR gave me a script for Clomid for 3 months while we wait to get a HSG not sure I will take it next cycle or not hoping I don't have to.GL ladies bring on those BFP's!!


----------



## hlynn

hello ladies :)
so when do all of u start testing?
i used to start on 10dpo
but last month i held out the whole month without testing
and i even had 9 in my house!
i have 7 now..i took one because im on clomid and the dr requires me to test even if i bleed
because some people have spotting while pregnant and clomid is a category x drug
and the other i gave to one of my friends who has been ttc and has been having very irregular cycles
so im down to 7..and hoping to keep it that way unless AF is over 2 days late! :)


----------



## penniepie

Hey ladies thought I would pop in before bed! I was at work earlier when I joined the convo then I left to go to my second job and I just got home almost 1 am here!!! What a crazy day!!

I'm hoping to test on sat or Sunday that would put me at 10 or 11 dpo

Talk to you all in the morning!

P.s new symptom slight cramping in low abdomen again


----------



## penniepie

Hlynn you are very patient!! Wow I have already done 2 tests! It's so hard to wait!


----------



## dreambaby

Morning ladies, thought I would update before I start work. No symptoms as such this morning. I do think I have cystitis though :growlmad:
I hope you all have a lovely day, catch up with you later.
:hugs:


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hello ladies :hi:

Well i think the :witch: is around the corner as i now having ewcm and odd cramping now and again.... :cry:


----------



## penniepie

noooooo! well if she is damn her! im sorry to hear that - but you dont know 100% so fingers crossed!

Im getting worried as well because i have next to NO symptoms for anything!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> noooooo! well if she is damn her! im sorry to hear that - but you dont know 100% so fingers crossed!
> 
> Im getting worried as well because i have next to NO symptoms for anything!

U arent out until :witch: shows up! I've heard lots of women say they think they are out because of their symptoms or lack there of and end up getting their BFP on the cycle they least expected it! But I do know the feeling!!

As for me, I just woke up a little bit ago and so far nothing too new. I had the crazy dreams again, I even dreamt that I got a BFP...it seemed so real and I was so sad when I woke up and realized it was only a dream! I also had the night sweats again (2nd night) and it's kind of gross...lol! So far no more cramping but it's been kind of coming and going over the last few days. 

Hope u all are having good days so far :)!


----------



## penniepie

i guess at 8dpo i can call this the one week wait!
eventhough im testing this weekend!


----------



## penniepie

Does anyone know that IF im pregnant if heavy lifting at this point will effect an outcome?

My part time job requires some moving of heavy items at times and i get worried!


----------



## penniepie

Ok Im a chatty Cathy today!....I started off with a crappy morning my latte (FULL) spilt all over the drivers side of my car before i even took a sip! what a way to start the day!


----------



## Kadan82

I personally don't think it should cause any issues at this time, but am not 100% sure on that.

And yeah the 1ww, sounds a lot better than 2ww! I'm going to try and hold off testing until Monday which seems so far away! But since my LP has only been 9 days the last few cycles, technically Saturday would be the first day of my missed af but I know that's too early to test!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Good afternoon..

I am driving myself mad here, all i want to do is test.. I have been peeing every hour since waking.. and yesterday i was thinking couldn't possible be pregnant as i am not peeing a lot.. did this a lot in my other pregnancy's it was the way i knew i was pregnant with boy no.2 

so today it has hit me with full force and i am just telling myself its all in my head.... lol...

oh no about the latte.. thats gonna be a pig to clean up..... Not sure about the lifting issue, i guess as soon as you find out you are then take it easy with the lifting after that.. if that makes sense...

Kadan82~ dreams are very good sign :) .. I had a dream last night that my teeth were falling out.. found out today thats a sign of big changes ahead....... :)

I am so trying to work today ( i own my own business and work from home) but my mind just keeps wandering off .... hey ho....


----------



## penniepie

maybe we can both hold our and test monday to support eachother! - maybe you can motivate me to wait until monday with would be 11 or 12 dpo for me


----------



## penniepie

hang in there coffee lover! All good signs i think - when are you hoping to test?


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> hang in there coffee lover! All good signs i think - when are you hoping to test?

Going to go up to tescos in a bit to get some :)


----------



## penniepie

which ones do you get? we dont have dollar store here in canada that sell tests
we have to go to drugstore, grocery or walmart - is Tescos a dollar store?


----------



## hlynn

hello ladies! I had some weird dreams last night too! 
and i slept about 11 n a half hours! 
i woke up and my lower back was hurting quite a bit..but i went back to sleep and woke up to it feeling just fine :wacko:
Im not sure what to think about this month
i dont really think im pregnant if i think about it i guess...
i just hate not knowing! lol why cant u know as soon as fertilization happens?! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> which ones do you get? we dont have dollar store here in canada that sell tests
> we have to go to drugstore, grocery or walmart - is Tescos a dollar store?

Tescos is like your walmart i think... a supermarket...

Well i did a clear blue plus test and it has come back as :bfn: :cry:


----------



## penniepie

booo!!!

I say you wait a day or 2 and try again! - its isnt uncommon to get a BFN a day before a BFP!! hang in there!

I just bought myself a book called "what to expect before your expecting" it the prequel to the award winning series what to expect when you ARE expecting! im excited to dive into it! - that way if i dont get my BFP - i will have something to keep me even more stimulated and positive and i will learn things!


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> booo!!!
> 
> I say you wait a day or 2 and try again! - its isnt uncommon to get a BFN a day before a BFP!! hang in there!
> 
> I just bought myself a book called "what to expect before your expecting" it the prequel to the award winning series what to expect when you ARE expecting! im excited to dive into it! - that way if i dont get my BFP - i will have something to keep me even more stimulated and positive and i will learn things!

I have that book, it brilliant :)


----------



## penniepie

Oh good!!! I can wait to start reading it!


----------



## Coffee Lover

OMG :cry:

My dad has been rushed to hospital :cry:


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> noooooo! well if she is damn her! im sorry to hear that - but you dont know 100% so fingers crossed!
> 
> Im getting worried as well because i have next to NO symptoms for anything!




Coffee Lover said:


> OMG :cry:
> 
> My dad has been rushed to hospital :cry:

What happened :(? Your family will be in my prayers!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Kadan82 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> noooooo! well if she is damn her! im sorry to hear that - but you dont know 100% so fingers crossed!
> 
> Im getting worried as well because i have next to NO symptoms for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> OMG :cry:
> 
> My dad has been rushed to hospital :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What happened :(? Your family will be in my prayers!!Click to expand...

It all started with a cold around xmas day then turned into flu, then chest infection.. this evening he was having troubles breathing.. only mum is allowed with him due to swine flu being in the hospital....


----------



## dreambaby

:hi:


Coffee Lover said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> noooooo! well if she is damn her! im sorry to hear that - but you dont know 100% so fingers crossed!
> 
> Im getting worried as well because i have next to NO symptoms for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> OMG :cry:
> 
> My dad has been rushed to hospital :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What happened :(? Your family will be in my prayers!!Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with a cold around xmas day then turned into flu, then chest infection.. this evening he was having troubles breathing.. only mum is allowed with him due to swine flu being in the hospital....Click to expand...

Coffee Lover I hope he gets better soon !!! :hugs:
Hiya ladies :hi: 
- heavy lifting is just rotten in general, make sure your knees are bent, back is straight and try not to lift more than about 6kg (a very fat cat) by yourself.
- Symptoms are looking good ladies (vivid dreams, backache etc).
I still have nothing !!!


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> noooooo! well if she is damn her! im sorry to hear that - but you dont know 100% so fingers crossed!
> 
> Im getting worried as well because i have next to NO symptoms for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> OMG :cry:
> 
> My dad has been rushed to hospital :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What happened :(? Your family will be in my prayers!!Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with a cold around xmas day then turned into flu, then chest infection.. this evening he was having troubles breathing.. only mum is allowed with him due to swine flu being in the hospital....Click to expand...

He's in the best possible place, try not to worry. We're here for ya !!!


----------



## penniepie

Im sending out my prayers for him!!! he is the best best place - lots of hugs and keep us posted we are here for you!


----------



## dreambaby

I'm starting my one week wait for the witch today !!!!! She best stay away that no good lord of the lining !!!!!! :witch:


----------



## penniepie

hahah thats one way of putting it dreambaby - im 1ww also!


----------



## dreambaby

I really think I'm out this month, we only :sex: a couple of times in my fertile period and I just feel very normal. My hubby has also been poorly and on antibiotics so I'm guessing that may slow down :spermy:
My chart temperatures are too low I reckon to be preggo !!!
Do you chart?


----------



## penniepie

no i have no clue how to chart - i need to do some reading - we only BD'd a few times during my fertile period as well


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> no i have no clue how to chart - i need to do some reading - we only BD'd a few times during my fertile period as well

Charting is quite easy to do, I have the app 'period tracker' on my ipod touch which is really good, however there are loads of free BBT charts on google images that can be printed off. You just need a good thermometer and take your temperature first thing, same time each morning after a deep sleep (3-4 hrs worth) before moving around at all, this should be your basal body temperature. It will naturally go up and down at certain times of the month. There are loads of example ones on google you can look at. It can help track when ovulation is occuring.
It does become slightly obsessive though I warn you.


----------



## Kadan82

Hey ladies! I have been so busy today so I haven't had much time to chat but just wanted to say hello! I am going to the gym now but when I get back I will get on and catch up :)!


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,Im going to have to go back at catch up I just hurried through.

Coffee,I hope your dad gets better soon.

I work the night shift so when I got out of bed today I ran to pee before I had time to grab a stick,I am trying to wait I so don't want to see another BFN!I am not sure about my ticker I think it goes by O being on cd 14,but I should be 9 dpo today.


----------



## penniepie

Stupid me I tested this evening and bfn! Why do we do this to ourselves


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Stupid me I tested this evening and bfn! Why do we do this to ourselves

I don't know why we do it,but honestly I just can't help it and have learned its not going to change.lol.Some ladies wait for af to show or close to it and I wish I could do that but sadly can't!!For me its knowing there is always that chance it will actually show 2 lines....


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Stupid me I tested this evening and bfn! Why do we do this to ourselves

For some reason if you have a ticker I can't see it! What dpo are you at? I'm 8/9 dpo. If we are the same you really should try to hold off and test with me monday :)! I know it's hard, but to me it's harder to see BFN every day!


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> I really think I'm out this month, we only :sex: a couple of times in my fertile period and I just feel very normal. My hubby has also been poorly and on antibiotics so I'm guessing that may slow down :spermy:
> My chart temperatures are too low I reckon to be preggo !!!
> Do you chart?

Hey I just saw this post! Don't feel like you are out because you just had :sex: a couple times. My dh and I didn't go crazy with it this cycle either but it only takes one perfectly timed bd to make a :baby:! I was with a friend tonight who is about 8 wks along, they had been ttc for a year and she said the cycle she got her BFP they had only bd'd once that whole month cause her dh travels so much! So there is always a chance :).


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> OMG :cry:
> 
> My dad has been rushed to hospital :cry:

How is your dad doing?


----------



## Kadan82

So I know I'm posting a lot and I'm sure most of you are in bed but I am just getting caught up because I didn't get to get on much at all today! Yesterday I felt a lot more positive about this being my BFP cycle than I have today. I had more time yesterday to think about my symptoms but I still feel like I had more symptoms yesterday than today :(! Bummer! But like everyone says we aren't out til the ugly witch arrives! Let's stay positive!! Good night for now :).


----------



## dreambaby

Morning :hi::hugs:
Another day, another dollar !!!!
Well still no symptoms, well saying that the area around my nipples are a little swollen and I did get excited about that until I googled it (always a big mistake) and found out that some women get that naturally with every cycle ](*,)

I hope you are all well this morning. I got another BFN this morning, I shouldn't test sooo early. I'm going to wait for AF next cycle (yer right!) :haha:

:flower: Keep your chins up ladies.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, Just a quick post.. Dad was let out of hospital late last night, as the hospital was on shut down down due to the swine flu and nuro virus.. and they have said if he stay he could end up even more poorly.. they took a lot of tests and they are going to phone him with the results.. I am going to drop the boys off at school and then go and see him, so i will have more details then....


I feel like the :witch: will be paying me a visit today.... hey ho... 
I know this was our first month ttc but i have found it so hard.. i am really questioning weather i can go through this again... :(

Hope you ladies all have a nice day.. and praying this will be your month for your :bfp:

:dust:
xxxx


----------



## famof6

Good morning ladies,So I am 10 dpo today.I went by walmart this morning on my way home from work(well alittle out of my way but still lol).I bought the 3 pack of FRERs.I think I got 2 evaps not really sure what those are though.It had two lines and I got excited but had no color in the second line at all.So I thought I got a bad one and used another in the same sample and the same thing happened.So I went from having 3 frers to one and I am not a very happy person right now.I don't buy those often and feel like I wasted 2.:cry:Also took a IC and it was a BFN.

I am going to try my very best to not test again until Monday.

Coffee,hoping the test results come back good and you dad gets to feeling better.

Keep your heads up ladies are BFP's are coming,I just know it!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

famof6 said:


> Good morning ladies,So I am 10 dpo today.I went by walmart this morning on my way home from work(well alittle out of my way but still lol).I bought the 3 pack of FRERs.I think I got 2 evaps not really sure what those are though.It had two lines and I got excited but had no color in the second line at all.So I thought I got a bad one and used another in the same sample and the same thing happened.So I went from having 3 frers to one and I am not a very happy person right now.I don't buy those often and feel like I wasted 2.:cry:Also took a IC and it was a BFN.
> 
> I am going to try my very best to not test again until Monday.
> 
> Coffee,hoping the test results come back good and you dad gets to feeling better.
> 
> Keep your heads up ladies are BFP's are coming,I just know it!!

Aww hun :hugs: sorry to hear you got :bfn: you never know it might still be a little to early....

Dad is out of hospital and doing ok.. just on lots of medicines to make him better...

I feeling really crappy today, guess :witch: is around the corner


----------



## penniepie

Coffe Lover - Im glad to hear you dad is back home - i hope his tests come back okay - i think if they were super worried about him they wouldnt have sent him home so that may be a positive sign - keep up posted! (HUGGGS)

Looks like a lot of us are testing on Monday - Monday I will be 11 dpo
Im going to try and hang in there - i seriously need to find cheaper HPT's thought hahahah

I am not as positive today - i have NO symptoms and feel fine :( - funny how im sad about feeling fine


----------



## Kadan82

So I don't know what is going. The last few days I had been having pains in my lower left side and felt really positive but today it's more like af cramping right in the middle. I feel like the witch is coming :(. If she gets me tomorrow I will be sad because that means that my LP is still only 9 days even after I've been taking the b6! How am I ever suppose to get preggy if the eggy doesn't even have time to implant...def bummed today :(!


----------



## penniepie

Kadan hang in there - she isnt here unless she is really here! we still have hope! and if she comes we will all be in this together next time!

Even if i get a bfp - im hanging here with this group - i think we can all support eachother through a bfp, pregnancy, child birth and being a mom!

Have you read that book called "the mommy chronicles" its a book written with the emails a 2 moms that meant during this time and stayed in tough discussing pregnency, birth and parenting for years!

Inspiring!

Plus i lost my mom when i was 15 and its sooo great to have other women to support and share stories!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Kadan hang in there - she isnt here unless she is really here! we still have hope! and if she comes we will all be in this together next time!
> 
> Even if i get a bfp - im hanging here with this group - i think we can all support eachother through a bfp, pregnancy, child birth and being a mom!
> 
> Have you read that book called "the mommy chronicles" its a book written with the emails a 2 moms that meant during this time and stayed in tough discussing pregnency, birth and parenting for years!
> 
> Inspiring!
> 
> Plus i lost my mom when i was 15 and its sooo great to have other women to support and share stories!

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your mom when you were so young. That would be SO hard!! I haven't read that book but it sounds great, I will have to look for it! Thanks for your support, at the moment I'm feeling hopeful again but it can change again at any time...ttc is like riding a very bumpy and big rollercoaster! How are you feeling about your chances for it happening this cycle? I'm still keeping my fx'd for all of us in this group but at least one would be better than none!!


----------



## penniepie

well i bought some more tests - im having the urge to test now :(

i have to agree with you about the roller coaster - i am now hopefully maybe after i test that may change...im going nutts!!

How old is everyone here if you dont mind me asking? or maybe i did already in the other thread! LOL

Maybe this is pregnancy brain!!! :D


----------



## penniepie

ok so i tested :S
And it is forsure a bfn! then i saw tiny tiny blue dots where the line is suppose to be for a BFP! what the heck is that - its mean is what it is!!! its probably nothing - maybe i imagined the whole thing....would it be silly for me to keep the stick and see if anything changes through the day or am i crazy?


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> ok so i tested :S
> And it is forsure a bfn! then i saw tiny tiny blue dots where the line is suppose to be for a BFP! what the heck is that - its mean is what it is!!! its probably nothing - maybe i imagined the whole thing....would it be silly for me to keep the stick and see if anything changes through the day or am i crazy?

I have seen that in the test thread before you may want to check there for some info.I have only heard bad things about the blue dye test so I have not used any.I think people were saying they were giving bad evaps I really don't remember.GL its still early..


----------



## penniepie

yeah its hard i cant help but test!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, well :witch: still hasnt come.....

its so nice reading your journey ladies... :)

My dad is a lot better, I saw him today and meds are working... :)

penniepie ~ take a photo of your test and pop it on here.. we might be able to help more.. :)


----------



## penniepie

OH im sooo glad to hear about your father!!! :) what a great sense of relief!

I cant - hahah shhhhh i took it at lunch at work and how awkward it would be for me to whip out the black berry and snap a shot of it...in the bathroom stall!

LOL

should i test again tonight - or wait until monday?

ive become obsessed...


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> OH im sooo glad to hear about your father!!! :) what a great sense of relief!
> 
> I cant - hahah shhhhh i took it at lunch at work and how awkward it would be for me to whip out the black berry and snap a shot of it...in the bathroom stall!
> 
> LOL
> 
> should i test again tonight - or wait until monday?
> 
> ive become obsessed...

How many dpo are you again ??


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> So I don't know what is going. The last few days I had been having pains in my lower left side and felt really positive but today it's more like af cramping right in the middle. I feel like the witch is coming :(. If she gets me tomorrow I will be sad because that means that my LP is still only 9 days even after I've been taking the b6! How am I ever suppose to get preggy if the eggy doesn't even have time to implant...def bummed today :(!

I think I've ovulated later than I first thought this month, which means I ovulated on like day 22 of a 28 day cycle that can't be good for potential implantation either !!! It's soooo annoying isn't it. :growlmad:


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> OH im sooo glad to hear about your father!!! :) what a great sense of relief!
> 
> I cant - hahah shhhhh i took it at lunch at work and how awkward it would be for me to whip out the black berry and snap a shot of it...in the bathroom stall!
> 
> LOL
> 
> should i test again tonight - or wait until monday?
> 
> ive become obsessed...
> 
> How many dpo are you again ??Click to expand...

Coffee Lover...yay for no af!! When will u test? Have you already? U may have already said but I can't remember!


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> OH im sooo glad to hear about your father!!! :) what a great sense of relief!
> 
> I cant - hahah shhhhh i took it at lunch at work and how awkward it would be for me to whip out the black berry and snap a shot of it...in the bathroom stall!
> 
> LOL
> 
> should i test again tonight - or wait until monday?
> 
> ive become obsessed...
> 
> How many dpo are you again ??Click to expand...

I'm glad your dad's doin ok. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> OH im sooo glad to hear about your father!!! :) what a great sense of relief!
> 
> I cant - hahah shhhhh i took it at lunch at work and how awkward it would be for me to whip out the black berry and snap a shot of it...in the bathroom stall!
> 
> LOL
> 
> should i test again tonight - or wait until monday?
> 
> ive become obsessed...

Don't worry about becoming completely obsessed, I've realised that's completely normal. Just think of it as journey to discovering more about your lady bits !!!


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening ladies, well :witch: still hasnt come.....
> 
> its so nice reading your journey ladies... :)
> 
> My dad is a lot better, I saw him today and meds are working... :)
> 
> penniepie ~ take a photo of your test and pop it on here.. we might be able to help more.. :)

This is exciting about late AF - keep us posted !!:happydance:


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> So I don't know what is going. The last few days I had been having pains in my lower left side and felt really positive but today it's more like af cramping right in the middle. I feel like the witch is coming :(. If she gets me tomorrow I will be sad because that means that my LP is still only 9 days even after I've been taking the b6! How am I ever suppose to get preggy if the eggy doesn't even have time to implant...def bummed today :(!
> 
> I think I've ovulated later than I first thought this month, which means I ovulated on like day 22 of a 28 day cycle that can't be good for potential implantation either !!! It's soooo annoying isn't it. :growlmad:Click to expand...

So annoying! This whole process is really hard for me because I am a control freak and this one thing (ttc) is the most important thing in my life right now and I haven't been able to make it happen!! Its driving me crazy!


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> OH im sooo glad to hear about your father!!! :) what a great sense of relief!
> 
> I cant - hahah shhhhh i took it at lunch at work and how awkward it would be for me to whip out the black berry and snap a shot of it...in the bathroom stall!
> 
> LOL
> 
> should i test again tonight - or wait until monday?
> 
> ive become obsessed...
> 
> Don't worry about becoming completely obsessed, I've realised that's completely normal. Just think of it as journey to discovering more about your
> lady bits !!!Click to expand...

Yes I think you are pretty normal! I'm trying to remember what I use to occupy my mind with before ttc? How boring life must have been...lol


----------



## penniepie

im 9dpo - i think i need to wait until monday

who is testing the morning pee with me! lol


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> im 9dpo - i think i need to wait until monday
> 
> who is testing the morning pee with me! lol

If I'm still in I will for sure! I feel in 50/50 about it right now. I just hate how much pg and af symptoms are alike. What time is it where you are right now? Cause our Monday morning may not be the same?


----------



## penniepie

oh ok right now its about 4:30 PM


----------



## penniepie

btw your wedding photo is beautiful!
I just got married is October and im in love with my photos! hard to choose what to blow up and hang in the house!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Thank you ladies for the well wishes for my dad... :hugs: i am so happy he is feeling better.......

Not sure when i am going to test again... had a real bad today.... today has got me thinking am i really cut out for all this... its putting pressure on me and hubby all ready... 
just need a hug right now, why dont men understand!!!!!!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> btw your wedding photo is beautiful!
> I just got married is October and im in love with my photos! hard to choose what to blow up and hang in the house!

Ok so we are 2 hrs apart. It's 2:30 pm here.

Thanks...i really love my wedding pics too. We got married april 2008 so its been a while now! Congrats on your wedding, you should put one of your pics on your profile sometime!


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> Thank you ladies for the well wishes for my dad... :hugs: i am so happy he is feeling better.......
> 
> Not sure when i am going to test again... had a real bad today.... today has got me thinking am i really cut out for all this... its putting pressure on me and hubby all ready...
> just need a hug right now, why dont men understand!!!!!!

I'm sorry you've had a bad day :(! U are right about them not really understanding. That's why I come on here to talk about it. I just let him know when I'm about to OV and when we need to bd but besides that I don't really talk to him about the whole process. He asked me a couple days ago if I was OVing again yet and it made me laugh cause I had just Ov'd last week. He doesn't understand the timing. I also don't mention when i think that I might be pg...I just want to surprise him when I finally get a BFP! He knows nothing about the whole 2ww obsession I have! But anyways hope things get better...they will! Here's a :hugs: for you!


----------



## penniepie

hmm i tried doesn't work - i can email one to you! 

Coffee lover - they will never understand - my husband laughed at me last night cause i was ready a baby book before i was even preggers - he genuinely thought it was funny...i was offended!

they dont get it - they dont have the mindset and the mind of women to undertstand the need and the want and the desire to bare a child

but we get you! dont give up...!


----------



## penniepie

i definitely dont tell him i test either he would think in nutts!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> hmm i tried doesn't work - i can email one to you!
> 
> Coffee lover - they will never understand - my husband laughed at me last night cause i was ready a baby book before i was even preggers - he genuinely thought it was funny...i was offended!
> 
> they dont get it - they dont have the mindset and the mind of women to undertstand the need and the want and the desire to bare a child
> 
> but we get you! dont give up...!

Ok I'll try to send you a private message with my email...I am still trying to get this site all figured out!

And my hubby doesn't know I come on this site...well maybe he does but not how much time I spend on here...lol! The other night I was on my iPad looking on this site in a post about cm. He asked what I was looking at and I told him nothing so that made him even more curious so he took the iPad from me and started reading the thread...he was pretty grossed out! Haha. And he knows I test with OPKs cause I line them up on the counter. 

So when you get ur BFP do you know how u will tell ur hubby? I've been looking up ideas, i think it would be fun to do something special!


----------



## penniepie

I think I'm going to come up with something exciting! I'm going to google some ideas !!! I got your messages just can't open them on the touch! I'm going to check on the house computer tomorrow... How r u going to tell your hubby?


----------



## famof6

I have thought of many ways I will DH when I get that BFP,but in reality I know it will be me waking him up at 1am waving a pee stick in his face screaming I am pregnant..:haha:


----------



## penniepie

Talking about this exciting stuff keeps me positive!!! I think maybe I would make a dinner date and present him with a gift and in the gift bag would be a new daddy book (he is a researchy kinda guy) and a dad onesie! Like this cause he is a video game lover!!

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn...ts&t=1&usg=AFrqEzdMuWD9eMaJm0So-yuI09kROLA-cA


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies... 

Still no af and negative on clear blue this morning.. feeling ok about it.. just want af to come now so i can start planning the next cycle... my do some reading up on temping....

famof6 ~ you make me laugh.. i probably be the same.... :lol:

penniepie ~ that baby grow is so cute... :)

Kadan82 ~ I not going to mention to hubby about anything in the next cycles 2ww... I just share everything with you ladies...

How is everyone doing today ?

xxx


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> So I don't know what is going. The last few days I had been having pains in my lower left side and felt really positive but today it's more like af cramping right in the middle. I feel like the witch is coming :(. If she gets me tomorrow I will be sad because that means that my LP is still only 9 days even after I've been taking the b6! How am I ever suppose to get preggy if the eggy doesn't even have time to implant...def bummed today :(!
> 
> I think I've ovulated later than I first thought this month, which means I ovulated on like day 22 of a 28 day cycle that can't be good for potential implantation either !!! It's soooo annoying isn't it. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> So annoying! This whole process is really hard for me because I am a control freak and this one thing (ttc) is the most important thing in my life right now and I haven't been able to make it happen!! Its driving me crazy!Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. I teach for a living and am so used to having everything in order and knowing exactly what is coming next. I can't bare not knowing when I'll get a bfp, if at all !!!! :nope:


----------



## dreambaby

Morning ladies:hi:
My hubby doesn't know I'm on here either. He's told me he just wants to be very relaxed about it and let nature take its course. He knows I'm dealing with things differently and I've explained how important it is for me to chart things, but I think he would worry unnecessarily if he knew I was on here too!!
We are just chillin at home today, it's good to relax once in a while.


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> Still no af and negative on clear blue this morning.. feeling ok about it.. just want af to come now so i can start planning the next cycle... my do some reading up on temping....
> 
> famof6 ~ you make me laugh.. i probably be the same.... :lol:
> 
> penniepie ~ that baby grow is so cute... :)
> 
> Kadan82 ~ I not going to mention to hubby about anything in the next cycles 2ww... I just share everything with you ladies...
> 
> How is everyone doing today ?
> 
> xxx

Coffee lover - I keep getting BFNs too, so I feel the same, BRING ON next cycle !!!!:ninja:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Talking about this exciting stuff keeps me positive!!! I think maybe I would make a dinner date and present him with a gift and in the gift bag would be a new daddy book (he is a researchy kinda guy) and a dad onesie! Like this cause he is a video game lover!!
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn...ts&t=1&usg=AFrqEzdMuWD9eMaJm0So-yuI09kROLA-cA

This is soooo cute, my hubby would love this, as he too is an xbox addict!! Where do you get them from??


----------



## penniepie

Good morning ladies! It's nice to see positive posts today! 
The dad onesie I saw online! I will find the store and let you know! I may buy it and put it away!

Today I'm doing some laundry, grocery shopping and cleanin! Then relax!!!!


Testing day Monday!

Sidenote: my big toe at the could hurts!!! No redness or anything solo weird and annoying


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Good morning ladies! It's nice to see positive posts today!
> The dad onesie I saw online! I will find the store and let you know! I may buy it and put it away!
> 
> Today I'm doing some laundry, grocery shopping and cleanin! Then relax!!!!
> 
> 
> Testing day Monday!
> 
> Sidenote: my big toe at the could hurts!!! No redness or anything solo weird and annoying

Thanx I'd appreciate that. I'd love to get that onesie too to keep hidden away.
Hey crazy big toe symptom !!!!


----------



## hlynn

hello ladies! how is everyone? any bfps yet today? not here i havent tested yet..11 dpo today..n already feeling out..im starting to get more discharge like always before AF..n also some cramps but i have really had those during this whole 2WW not sure why! but now im sure i wont test since i already think im out n do not wanna see any bfns! i hate the feeling of "now i just wait for AF" :( got me feeling waaay down already! i usually dont even get af until 16dpo sometimes 15..so i still feel like i have forever to wait.. :(


----------



## famof6

hlynn,Keep up the PMA don't let that witch think she already has you.I keep testing and getting bfn's but for now I am saying its still to early.I am also 11 dpo.

Do any of you ladies want to add all of us in your signature as TTC buddies that would be fun just not sure how to do it though.We all seem pretty close in cycles.


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Talking about this exciting stuff keeps me positive!!! I think maybe I would make a dinner date and present him with a gift and in the gift bag would be a new daddy book (he is a researchy kinda guy) and a dad onesie! Like this cause he is a video game lover!!
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn...ts&t=1&usg=AFrqEzdMuWD9eMaJm0So-yuI09kROLA-cA

I love it.Dh is addicted to PS3 even though I don't usually tell people that though because he is 27.LOL.I have seen something close to that one on Ebay.


----------



## penniepie

Famof that sounds like a plan! At some point today I'm going to get on the home computer and get the link for the onesies for dreambaby and fix my signature! Would you ladies be interested in maintaining our contact even after s bfn and childbirth?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hello, all...

I will update my sig in a bit.. and keeping in contact sounds good :) 

Not much going on down here.. still no :witch: doesnt even fell like she is going to come now.... its been really cold down here... no really done much.. just been working on a few new designs for my work... I am a graphic designer... what does everyone else do for a living.....

my hubbie sells t shirts like that baby grow.. so cute.. :)


----------



## penniepie

Awww yeah it's cold here too! And a lot of snow!!! Just cleaned the entire house! Hmmmmm nesting perhaps??? I work in television in the advertising department


----------



## penniepie

My DH is addicted and he's 29 to gaming both on ps3 and the computer !!! Haha


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Famof that sounds like a plan! At some point today I'm going to get on the home computer and get the link for the onesies for dreambaby and fix my signature! Would you ladies be interested in maintaining our contact even after s bfn and childbirth?

I think it would be great to stick together through all stages !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Awww yeah it's cold here too! And a lot of snow!!! Just cleaned the entire house! Hmmmmm nesting perhaps??? I work in television in the advertising department

I think it is pre-pregnancy nesting. I went quite cleaning crazy before Christmas - especially in the spare bedroom :blush:

I am a lecturer in Animal Care in a College. I'm a Qualified Vet Nurse, but the money isn't great, so I went into teaching (much better money!!!!!). I only nurse now in the holidays sometimes. Cos I miss it a bit :flower:

Television, thats cool. Anything in particular we would have seen ????


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hello ladies! how is everyone? any bfps yet today? not here i havent tested yet..11 dpo today..n already feeling out..im starting to get more discharge like always before AF..n also some cramps but i have really had those during this whole 2WW not sure why! but now im sure i wont test since i already think im out n do not wanna see any bfns! i hate the feeling of "now i just wait for AF" :( got me feeling waaay down already! i usually dont even get af until 16dpo sometimes 15..so i still feel like i have forever to wait.. :(

Keep your chin up, we will see :bfp: 's. Our babies just aren't ready for the world yet. All we can do is prepare everything for them. I occupy my time with work, cleaning (lots) and making sure my diet is healthy and small amounts of exercise regularly too. That way I feel like I'm preparing in my own way. Does that sound silly??


----------



## penniepie

Definitely not silly!!! I think we all have our own ways of preparing! 
I think I may do some yoga today! :)


----------



## hlynn

i know what u ladies mean..i just dont think im pregnant this time..i really hoped i would be because i tried all that i could but still feel like im out..havent tested at all yet..but i dont wanna :( i know i will see ONE line and i want TWO! i just already know im not because im already starting to get AF signs..shes due in like 4 or 5 days sometimes i have a 15 day lp and sometimes 16..last month was 16..so we will see what this month brings! im going to be having a test done to check my tubes if AF shows this cycle..so i guess thats one good thing..but i just really wanted to get my bfp before i had to start going in for tests! :(


----------



## penniepie

I feel the same way! This is my first month off birth control and I'm afraid I won't get a bfp so soon, I thought maybe a chance since a bunch of people I know it happened right away. We only bd'd 3 times yet all within fertile time ( if my cycle was normal) My husband keeps saying we will star finishing the basement when u get pregnant in the fall! He thinks it will take that long :(


----------



## famof6

Ok ladies I am confused what is TCC in your signature?:shrug:


----------



## penniepie

Omg I meant ttc hahahahahh lol. Pregnancy brain!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening all...

penniepie dont you want to be my TTC buddie :cry:


----------



## famof6

okay ladies I finally figured out how make a journal feel free to stalk me lol.I never thought it was take so long ttc so didn't think I would need one how wrong was I.lol

Coffee I added the keeping everything crossed to my siggy too.I hope you don't mind it is the name of the thread so I thought it would ne a nice touch and because I am keeping everything crossed for us.lol


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Omg I meant ttc hahahahahh lol. Pregnancy brain!!!!!!

You are not the only one that has it so I thought I was missing something.I don't think I have all this lingo down yet so I never know.


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Omg I meant ttc hahahahahh lol. Pregnancy brain!!!!!!
> 
> You are not the only one that has it so I thought I was missing something.I don't think I have all this lingo down yet so I never know.Click to expand...

Serves me right for being a copy and paster !! :haha:


----------



## Kadan82

Hi everyone! So today is not looking so good for me. I think I'm 9dpo so if my LP hasn't lengthened af will be here today. My @@'s aren't as sore today and this is my first cycle to try temping which I didn't do consistently but I did the last few days and today it had dropped :(! Ugh...kinda sad cause I felt so sure this cycle!


----------



## Kadan82

I'm a labor & delivery nurse which can be tough! Especially when I have a 14 yr old girl who got pregnant the first time she had sex or a 28 yr old on their 6th baby and none of them were planned! I love it for the most part, it's just hard at this time in my life....i try not to be jealous of my patients! Lol


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> I'm a labor & delivery nurse which can be tough! Especially when I have a 14 yr old girl who got pregnant the first time she had sex or a 28 yr old on their 6th baby and none of them were planned! I love it for the most part, it's just hard at this time in my life....i try not to be jealous of my patients! Lol

I will be 30 next month and trying for #5.I guess people think I am insane too!


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a labor & delivery nurse which can be tough! Especially when I have a 14 yr old girl who got pregnant the first time she had sex or a 28 yr old on their 6th baby and none of them were planned! I love it for the most part, it's just hard at this time in my life....i try not to be jealous of my patients! Lol
> 
> I will be 30 next month and trying for #5.I guess people think I am insane too!Click to expand...

Well I don't think so. It's when they aren't trying and don't really want them that bothers me! If its something you want and are able to do, you are blessed :).


----------



## penniepie

Haha sorry coffee lover I pulled a copy paste as well and copied your sig lol took out my name and forgot to put your name in!!!

Oh kadan don't give up yet! Af isn't here yet!

I'm getting strange sensations in lower abdomen hmm....


----------



## penniepie

You aren't insane! I think it's wonderful!! I'm 28 this is my first :)


----------



## Kadan82

So penniepie you and I are in the same position. Both 28 ttc #1! When is ur bday?


----------



## penniepie

Oh yay! Dec 1st! You?


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Oh yay! Dec 1st! You?

March 6th...too soon! I really REALLY wanna be preggo by my bday!


----------



## penniepie

Well here is some "baby dust!!!"
I'm a bit bummed out right now since Ive been married and then Xmas I gained a few :( I need to get motivated to loose about 15 lbs


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> I'm a labor & delivery nurse which can be tough! Especially when I have a 14 yr old girl who got pregnant the first time she had sex or a 28 yr old on their 6th baby and none of them were planned! I love it for the most part, it's just hard at this time in my life....i try not to be jealous of my patients! Lol

I imagine that would be a hard job while TTC,and here I am dreading every gyn appt because I know I will see pregnant women.You are a strong woman and any woman would be a little jealous if they were in your situation.


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Well here is some "baby dust!!!"
> I'm a bit bummed out right now since Ive been married and then Xmas I gained a few :( I need to get motivated to loose about 15 lbs

I'm the same way! I would like to lose about 15 too. Especially cause we are going on a cruise to the Bahamas next month...it's less than a month away! I'm actually on the way to the gym now!! And af hasn't arrived yet but I feel it's gonna be ANY time...mean witch!


----------



## penniepie

What type of arrangements do you ladies have from work or government for maternity benefits? Are you returning to work? Or stay at home mama or work from home?


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> What type of arrangements do you ladies have from work or government for maternity benefits? Are you returning to work? Or stay at home mama or work from home?

I just work part time now and when we have a baby I'm planning on staying home. I will probably just go to prn status at work which means I just have to work at least 2 shifts a month. What about u?


----------



## Kadan82

This is kind of a silly question but when u girls are figuring out your dpo do you start your count on th day you ovulate or the day after? I do the day after but just want to make sure I'm doing it right!


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> This is kind of a silly question but when u girls are figuring out your dpo do you start your count on th day you ovulate or the day after? I do the day after but just want to make sure I'm doing it right!

I start counting the day after O too.


----------



## penniepie

Day after o for me too!


----------



## penniepie

*Sigh* I have a full day of work ahead for me tomorrow!


----------



## penniepie

Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?

Yes:blush:

Well I am out ladies started spotting and I am sure af will be here full force by morning.Spotting at 11 dpo I have never had that before.:cry:


----------



## hlynn

famof6 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?
> 
> Yes:blush:
> 
> Well I am out ladies started spotting and I am sure af will be here full force by morning.Spotting at 11 dpo I have never had that before.:cry:Click to expand...

i think the same thing happening to me..some brown spotting today at 11dpo? :wacko:


----------



## penniepie

Oh no ladies!!!! I'm sorry hang in there! It will happen, there is always next cycle! We are here for you! I'm 9dpo and waiting!


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?
> 
> Yes:blush:
> 
> Well I am out ladies started spotting and I am sure af will be here full force by morning.Spotting at 11 dpo I have never had that before.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i think the same thing happening to me..some brown spotting today at 11dpo? :wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry,I had brown earlier but now its getting red so she coming.


I think I will try to temp this cycle.I am calling my dr Monday and begging him for the HSG.He wants to wait until March but I am ready now just to put my mind at ease.


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Oh no ladies!!!! I'm sorry hang in there! It will happen, there is always next cycle! We are here for you! I'm 9dpo and waiting!

FX for you!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## hlynn

famof6 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?
> 
> Yes:blush:
> 
> Well I am out ladies started spotting and I am sure af will be here full force by morning.Spotting at 11 dpo I have never had that before.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i think the same thing happening to me..some brown spotting today at 11dpo? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry,I had brown earlier but now its getting red so she coming.
> 
> 
> I think I will try to temp this cycle.I am calling my dr Monday and begging him for the HSG.He wants to wait until March but I am ready now just to put my mind at ease.Click to expand...

i havent had any yet..but im pretty sure it was spotting i wore some old undies that i had an accident in before with AF so they were a little stained but i spray n washed them and kept them for AF days..so i took them out n just put them on not even thinking..and i cant tell if its new brown discharge or not..havent had any when i wipe though..but for some reason im thinking it was more brown when i took them off thats why i think its new..buut i cant be sure..i put on a pad and threw those undies out..so i guess i will find out sometime..i have been on clomid for 4 months and always gotten AF 15 or 16 days after ovulation..never had any spotting at all before that..and its usually 16 days after..so its like 5 days early? so weird! i hope its not what i think buut i guess it could be..i feel so sad though :( but if it is the :witch: the drs are gonna check my tubes this month..so thats one good thing i spose!


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?
> 
> Yes:blush:
> 
> Well I am out ladies started spotting and I am sure af will be here full force by morning.Spotting at 11 dpo I have never had that before.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i think the same thing happening to me..some brown spotting today at 11dpo? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry,I had brown earlier but now its getting red so she coming.
> 
> 
> I think I will try to temp this cycle.I am calling my dr Monday and begging him for the HSG.He wants to wait until March but I am ready now just to put my mind at ease.Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had any yet..but im pretty sure it was spotting i wore some old undies that i had an accident in before with AF so they were a little stained but i spray n washed them and kept them for AF days..so i took them out n just put them on not even thinking..and i cant tell if its new brown discharge or not..havent had any when i wipe though..but for some reason im thinking it was more brown when i took them off thats why i think its new..buut i cant be sure..i put on a pad and threw those undies out..so i guess i will find out sometime..i have been on clomid for 4 months and always gotten AF 15 or 16 days after ovulation..never had any spotting at all before that..and its usually 16 days after..so its like 5 days early? so weird! i hope its not what i think buut i guess it could be..i feel so sad though :( but if it is the :witch: the drs are gonna check my tubes this month..so thats one good thing i spose!Click to expand...

Well I hope it a implantation bleed and you get that BFP in a few days!Here is some :dust: for you too..


----------



## penniepie

Yeah! If it does come full on test on Monday!!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tested more than once in one day?
> 
> Yes:blush:
> 
> Well I am out ladies started spotting and I am sure af will be here full force by morning.Spotting at 11 dpo I have never had that before.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i think the same thing happening to me..some brown spotting today at 11dpo? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry,I had brown earlier but now its getting red so she coming.
> 
> 
> I think I will try to temp this cycle.I am calling my dr Monday and begging him for the HSG.He wants to wait until March but I am ready now just to put my mind at ease.Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had any yet..but im pretty sure it was spotting i wore some old undies that i had an accident in before with AF so they were a little stained but i spray n washed them and kept them for AF days..so i took them out n just put them on not even thinking..and i cant tell if its new brown discharge or not..havent had any when i wipe though..but for some reason im thinking it was more brown when i took them off thats why i think its new..buut i cant be sure..i put on a pad and threw those undies out..so i guess i will find out sometime..i have been on clomid for 4 months and always gotten AF 15 or 16 days after ovulation..never had any spotting at all before that..and its usually 16 days after..so its like 5 days early? so weird! i hope its not what i think buut i guess it could be..i feel so sad though :( but if it is the :witch: the drs are gonna check my tubes this month..so thats one good thing i spose!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope it a implantation bleed and you get that BFP in a few days!Here is some :dust: for you too..Click to expand...


Yes, it could possibly be implantation happening, I hope so. My best friend also got a mini bleed for the first two months when she was preggo - I know, as if things aren't complicated enough for us !!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:
We will Keep going together ladies until we get there !!! I'm pretty sure I'm out too. I've got that dull lower backache I always get when the :witch: is due. Although I am not due on til Thursday. I am still getting positives on OPKs every morning, but negative on the preggoo testooos. Bummer!!!

The materinty leave is quite good at the College where I work, you get 6 months full pay, then half pay for another 3 months after that. I will definately cut down my hours to part time for when I go back.


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> I'm a labor & delivery nurse which can be tough! Especially when I have a 14 yr old girl who got pregnant the first time she had sex or a 28 yr old on their 6th baby and none of them were planned! I love it for the most part, it's just hard at this time in my life....i try not to be jealous of my patients! Lol

It must be very difficult at times !!!! But what an amazing job - well done you, it must be quite rewarding to see such a miracle on a daily basis. You must have worked hard to get where you are too !!! :thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a labor & delivery nurse which can be tough! Especially when I have a 14 yr old girl who got pregnant the first time she had sex or a 28 yr old on their 6th baby and none of them were planned! I love it for the most part, it's just hard at this time in my life....i try not to be jealous of my patients! Lol
> 
> I will be 30 next month and trying for #5.I guess people think I am insane too!Click to expand...

I am the youngest (now 26) of four children and I love having such a big family. My oldest sister and my brother both have kids too and our family sees each other regularly its fab !!!! I love those kids as if they were my own. I was a young auntie (12 when the first one came along) and it has made us closer I think. :hugs:
As long as the kids are loved and happy I don't think having lots of them is a bad thing.


----------



## dreambaby

Hi :hi: Coffee Lover,
How's everything going today???


----------



## Coffee Lover

Afternoon all :)

I am 30 and trying for baby no 3, i already have 2 boys 10 and 7 from previous marriage...
Me and hubby got married aug 2010 and it was an amazing day..

I own my own business working in graphic design.. I design large wall stickers for babys and children's bedroom... So I would like to work all thr0ugh my pregnancy and then do it part time when the baby is born.. we work from home so it will make it so easier to do....

:witch: still not here ?? I am thinking of temping for the next cycle.. do any of you ladies temp ???


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Afternoon all :)
> 
> I am 30 and trying for baby no 3, i already have 2 boys 10 and 7 from previous marriage...
> Me and hubby got married aug 2010 and it was an amazing day..
> 
> I own my own business working in graphic design.. I design large wall stickers for babys and children's bedroom... So I would like to work all thr0ugh my pregnancy and then do it part time when the baby is born.. we work from home so it will make it so easier to do....
> 
> :witch: still not here ?? I am thinking of temping for the next cycle.. do any of you ladies temp ???


Yer I temp, it can be quite useful !! It can also be disappointing when they don't do what you want.
What date in August did you get married, we got married on the 7th.
Its cool that the witch hasn't arrived yet !!! Heres hoping!!!
Do you have a website?, I would love to see some of your work !!!


----------



## famof6

Coffee,I love the wall art.I had all my kids done so cute when they were younger,but not they have those sports fatheads everywhere.LOL..DD does have some really cute polka dots on all her walls but even she is getting ready for a change.

dreambaby,My DS's Bday is August 7th great day you picked!!:thumbup:

AFM,Today is cd 1 for me:cry:


----------



## hlynn

im sorry AF showed famof6 :hugs:
she is such a b*tch sometimes!
i know its bad when she shows late but im not sure which is worse..early or late!
i havent had any more spotting or bleeding
i actually woke up in the night feeling like i was gonna throw up
it was one of those i hada talk myself out of it and just lay down n try to sleep
i dont think that was a pg symptom though but maybe just getting sick
i already have some signs i get before AF..backache and increased cm..so i have about 0% hope anymore this cycle


----------



## famof6

hlynn,Don't give up.So many women have told me they felt like af was coming the month they got their BFP!!FX for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## famof6

How did you ladies get so much stuff in your siggy?It made me take one off it said 8 lines only.:shrug:


----------



## hlynn

thaanks hun! i feel crampy too today but that has been going on this whole 2WW! so thats nothing new..its basically just the increased cm..i always get it before AF..i remember getting excited the first month i noticed it because most ladies get dry before AF..and then i learned that i just get increased cm.. :( so thats really the thing thats keeping me down..i hate it! makes me just wanna crawl in bed for days!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening Ladies, 

Dreambaby, some of my work can be found here.. 

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/KLM-GRAPHICS?_rdc=1

we got married on the 27th Aug some photos can be found here.... 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=242254&id=605093734

famof6 ~ Sorry the :witch: got you.. Did she come early ???

hlynn ~ Hope your feeling better, waking up feeling sick is such a horrible feeling... :hugs:

Hope you other ladies are ok today..

Me, hubby and the kids took the dog for a nice walk this afternoon, and now i am just working on some photos, as photography is my one passions..


----------



## hlynn

I tried looking at your FB pics but it wouldnt let me maybe because i dont have u added to mine?
anyway i am feeling better off and on..ill sit down and get to feeling a little nauseated again and then if i get up and start doing stuff ill start to feel better or maybe just stop noticing it lol..but i deff dont think its a pg symptom..i can already tell AF is on her way and i just hate it! i hate this part of the month it is the WORST!
have u tested yet coffee lover? being so late sounds promising! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

hlynn said:


> I tried looking at your FB pics but it wouldnt let me maybe because i dont have u added to mine?
> anyway i am feeling better off and on..ill sit down and get to feeling a little nauseated again and then if i get up and start doing stuff ill start to feel better or maybe just stop noticing it lol..but i deff dont think its a pg symptom..i can already tell AF is on her way and i just hate it! i hate this part of the month it is the WORST!
> have u tested yet coffee lover? being so late sounds promising! :)

try this link it might work now..

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=242254&id=605093734&l=74342af9fe

I hate the feeling when af is just around the corner.. i felt like that the past couple of days, but today only really sore boos and on and off cramping...

I tested yesterday and it was bfn haven't bothered today.. will leave it until tuesday and if she hasnt come by then i might test again....


----------



## famof6

Coffee,Beautiful Pics!!Love the red dress and those little boys of yours are cuties!!!


----------



## hlynn

i seen them they are very pretty! and i love ur hair! reminds me of Rihana :)
we just went to a lawyers office and got married..i was only 16 years old and 4 months pregnant so no time for a huge wedding lol
but on our 10 year anniversary we are planning to renew our vows and have a big nice wedding
i do hate when AF is right around the corner..i honestly dread every single day past 10dpo..because i can usually tell whats in store for me
i start getting backache, increased cm and i know im out :nope:
its very depressing and i always wish and hope so much that im wrong
but havent been yet :(
so im assuming that its gonna be the same with this month too!
i wish i had a little microscope that i could just look inside me and see whats going on! 
i havent tested at all yet..last month i didnt test even once i waited for AF to show at 16dpo
but i was super proud of myself because usually i start testing at 10dpo..
i guess since getting so many bfns before i decided its not even worth it now..not even excited anymore about it!
i just wish that i could enjoy the 2WW again and have more hope during it
but i dont and it really sucks!
i really was hopeful at first because i think i did everything possible i could to get my bfp but since i started getting more cm i know its over for me! :cry:


----------



## Coffee Lover

Thank you ladies, :)

Not up to much this evening, just having a look at the fertility friend website, it all looks very confusing....


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> Thank you ladies, :)
> 
> Not up to much this evening, just having a look at the fertility friend website, it all looks very confusing....

I liked it but I don't temp as I work 3rd and sleep diff times some early and some late.I have not brought myself to pay for it and after the free trial I didn't really like the basic.So I have been using a few of the free ones.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Heather, Do you start temping from day one of cycle.. and i am guessing you do it the same time each day, does that have to be morning or evening ?


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Heather, Do you start temping from day one of cycle.. and i am guessing you do it the same time each day, does that have to be morning or evening ?


This website might help get started hun:
https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

Your wedding photos are lovely !!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies!
Just got back from a looooong day at work!!!
I'm 10 dpo today and having af like sensations and cramping!
Who is testing with morning pee with me tommorow? Lol


----------



## hlynn

lol im tempted to test tomorrow at 13dpo..buut i dont wanna because im already getting some pre-AF symptoms that i always get..so im sure thats the end of this month! :( makes me sad buut i cant do much about it now..i did all i could this month and i dont think it worked!


----------



## penniepie

I'm starting to feel the same as you! Let's not give up until Af makes an appearance...


----------



## penniepie

Coffee lover... Love the decals! I want to do something like that in a nursery one day! :)


----------



## penniepie

Kadan82 how you holding up tonight? Keep me posted on the AM Monday hpt!!!!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Kadan82 how you holding up tonight? Keep me posted on the AM Monday hpt!!!!

Not so great. The mean witch got me today :(! Pretty disappointed because I did everything perfect this month and it still didn't work! I had a ton of pg symptoms but apparently it was just pms...ugh! I hate having to go through this every cycle! The only good thing is that instead of having a 9 day LP it was 10...lol. I know that's not much but hopefully if I keep taking my vitamins it will continue to lengthen each month. And this month I had a 28 day cycle compared to 33 last month. I think things are improving slowly but surely, but I am so impatient. I guess we are moving on to cycle 8 of ttc! Im thinking about trying to get in to see my dr and see if she will go ahead and test some of my hormones, I'm thinking I may have low progesterone. But anyways that's all I have to report, just took some ibuprofen for these hideous cramps and I'm going to bed! Hope everyone else is doing good! Good luck with your hpt in the morning Penniepie! Let us know how it goes! I will chat with you ladies tomorrow :).


----------



## Coffee Lover

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## penniepie

well results of the morning 11dpo test.........................BFN!

Im going to until my expected period now this is too disappointing...and im spending way too much on HPTs. 

So next cycle (FEB) will be my last try until April or May = as with our wedding anniversary, and both of our bdays and xmas we would prefer not to have a baby around that time - Sounds selfish but we would want the baby to have its own special month to celebrate birthdays and stuff


----------



## penniepie

Coffee Lover said:


> :witch: got me :cry:

Oh Coffee Lover im sorry!!! :( I think she is getting me too :(

She is set to come Friday so we will see :(


----------



## penniepie

Kadan82 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Kadan82 how you holding up tonight? Keep me posted on the AM Monday hpt!!!!
> 
> Not so great. The mean witch got me today :(! Pretty disappointed because I did everything perfect this month and it still didn't work! I had a ton of pg symptoms but apparently it was just pms...ugh! I hate having to go through this every cycle! The only good thing is that instead of having a 9 day LP it was 10...lol. I know that's not much but hopefully if I keep taking my vitamins it will continue to lengthen each month. And this month I had a 28 day cycle compared to 33 last month. I think things are improving slowly but surely, but I am so impatient. I guess we are moving on to cycle 8 of ttc! Im thinking about trying to get in to see my dr and see if she will go ahead and test some of my hormones, I'm thinking I may have low progesterone. But anyways that's all I have to report, just took some ibuprofen for these hideous cramps and I'm going to bed! Hope everyone else is doing good! Good luck with your hpt in the morning Penniepie! Let us know how it goes! I will chat with you ladies tomorrow :).Click to expand...

Im sorry hun :(

Well we are all in this together for next cycle!!! :) thats the good news you arent alone!


----------



## Coffee Lover

awww :hug: we not doing to good this month... Roll on this cycle and see if we can all get our :bfp:


----------



## hulahoop09

Hiya

Just coming to join you ladies!!! Heres to getting those BFP's!!! :D


x


----------



## Coffee Lover

hulahoop09 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just coming to join you ladies!!! Heres to getting those BFP's!!! :D
> 
> 
> x

Hiya, Glad you come over and joined us :)


----------



## famof6

Sorry the witch got you ladies:hugs: 

We are all right at cycle buddies for sure,hoping you don't join us this cycle pennie lol,bring on that BFP!!

Welcome Hula!!:thumbup:


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, 

i am sat here a little worried, as i said earlier, the :witch: got me.. but something is different this doesnt feel like a period is feels worse!!! and sorry tmi but i passed something earlier.. which didnt look like period !! :cry:


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies
i am so sorry for the :witch: getting u both!
that stinks!
im sure ill be right behind u!
13dpo today..and my back is killing me!
i never get like this before AF..but i know shes coming
shes just trying to trick me AGAIN and its not gonna work
i was pretty sick to my stomach yesterday but i refuse to even think that it could be pg symptoms
i just know that im not because i started getting increased cm like always before AF..
so that means that my body is trying to be mean like it has other months but im not falling for that crap again! :haha:
oh well i guess this month will be our month eh? :)


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> i am sat here a little worried, as i said earlier, the :witch: got me.. but something is different this doesnt feel like a period is feels worse!!! and sorry tmi but i passed something earlier.. which didnt look like period !! :cry:

Hi coffee lover...so is it heavier than usual or worse cramping? And are u passing clots? I know small ones can be normal but real big ones aren't. Ever since we have started ttc my af has changed and def not for the better! There was a thread about this on the ttc area yesterday. It's really strange. My af use to last around 4-5 days but now it is longer and heavier and I use to get mild cramps but now they seem to be much worse! A couple of cycles ago it went for 10 days and on the 7th day I had the worst cramping ever, thought I was going to have to go to the hospital! I never have cramping at that time of af. So I don't know, I even wonder if it was a chemical or maybe a cyst burst?
Whatever has happened has not been fun :(! But just make note of what ur experiencing so next time you see your Dr. you can let them know!


----------



## penniepie

oh no ladies!!! do any of you ladies have any other underlying female problems? like cysts?


----------



## penniepie

on a side note i made the BEST (toot my own horn cause i cant cook!) broccoli soup yesterday and sprinkled a bit of goat cheese on it for lunch and im at my desk at work have the biggest love affair with my lunch! hahaha

I wish i could send you all some - it would be so nice to have esp with your painful af's - it would sooth you!


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> hey ladies
> i am so sorry for the :witch: getting u both!
> that stinks!
> im sure ill be right behind u!
> 13dpo today..and my back is killing me!
> i never get like this before AF..but i know shes coming
> shes just trying to trick me AGAIN and its not gonna work
> i was pretty sick to my stomach yesterday but i refuse to even think that it could be pg symptoms
> i just know that im not because i started getting increased cm like always before AF..
> so that means that my body is trying to be mean like it has other months but im not falling for that crap again! :haha:
> oh well i guess this month will be our month eh? :)

I know you probably said this but what cycle are you on ttc? Since you are on clomid I know it's probably been a while :(! I'm def having a tougher time this month than any other and I think it's because I tried so many things (preseed, vitex, b6) and had read so many stories about how someone had been trying so long and "it worked the first time" when they used that stuff! And I had all the right symptoms too! So I have decided to really try and not get my hopes up anymore because it makes it so hard when af arrives :(. But you still aren't out so you never know and you def deserve your BFP!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> oh no ladies!!! do any of you ladies have any other underlying female problems? like cysts?

Aww...wish I could try some of your soup! I can't cook much either, their are like 5 things I can make that are pretty good so we have those a lot...my poor Hubby! He's actually an awesome cook and griller so he makes most of the food around here :).

I don't know of any underlying issues, but I am def starting to wonder with how long ttc is taking and how my cycles have changed :(.


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Kadan82 how you holding up tonight? Keep me posted on the AM Monday hpt!!!!
> 
> Not so great. The mean witch got me today :(! Pretty disappointed because I did everything perfect this month and it still didn't work! I had a ton of pg symptoms but apparently it was just pms...ugh! I hate having to go through this every cycle! The only good thing is that instead of having a 9 day LP it was 10...lol. I know that's not much but hopefully if I keep taking my vitamins it will continue to lengthen each month. And this month I had a 28 day cycle compared to 33 last month. I think things are improving slowly but surely, but I am so impatient. I guess we are moving on to cycle 8 of ttc! Im thinking about trying to get in to see my dr and see if she will go ahead and test some of my hormones, I'm thinking I may have low progesterone. But anyways that's all I have to report, just took some ibuprofen for these hideous cramps and I'm going to bed! Hope everyone else is doing good! Good luck with your hpt in the morning Penniepie! Let us know how it goes! I will chat with you ladies tomorrow :).Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry hun :(
> 
> Well we are all in this together for next cycle!!! :) thats the good news you arent alone!Click to expand...

Sorry you got a BFN! But like everyone says you don't know for sure until af arrives! But yeah if I were you, I would just stay busy and not test again for a few days. 

And thanks! It's nice to know we have someone to talk to that is experiencing the same stuff. I'm trying to stat positive :)! I guess the good thing is, I won't have morning sickness on the cruise! Well I guess there is still a small chance since I am hoping for my BFP this cycle. Just gonna try not to get my hopes up!


----------



## penniepie

i know some people who had a hard time getting a BFN and then on vacation made a baby! your body relaxes and you are at ease! are you fertile during your cruise time?


----------



## hulahoop09

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> i am sat here a little worried, as i said earlier, the :witch: got me.. but something is different this doesnt feel like a period is feels worse!!! and sorry tmi but i passed something earlier.. which didnt look like period !! :cry:

Hmm that doesnt sound too good, what size were the clots?

x


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> i know some people who had a hard time getting a BFN and then on vacation made a baby! your body relaxes and you are at ease! are you fertile during your cruise time?

If it stays on the same schedule as now af will be visiting...that's if I dont get my BFP! That would be fun to get a BFP on the cruise...haha. My Hubby, parents, brother & SIL will all be there so it would be memorable for sure! And my husband and I are leaving Wednesday for Orlando for a few days (conference for work for him but vacay for me!). But of course af is here, she loves going on vacations with me...lol.


----------



## dreambaby

Evening ladies, I am so sorry to here that the wicked :witch: is doing the rounds. I'm not due on til this Thursday, but keep getting am negatives on the HPTs so feel quite out!!!!
:coffee::coffee:
I've just got home from work and thought I'd catch up with you lovely ladies.
Welcome Hulahoop09 :hi:

Coffee Lover - I'm sorry to hear you've got it rough this month, that is sad.

Kadan82 - I hope you have a lovely :sex: time in Orlando!! :haha::haha:

Stay strong ladies !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just got back from a looooong day at work!!!
> I'm 10 dpo today and having af like sensations and cramping!
> Who is testing with morning pee with me tommorow? Lol

I only have a couple of tests left, so I'm next gonna do one Saturday if AF hasn't arrived!!!
Good luck for tommorow though. I got a negative today :growlmad:


----------



## penniepie

i got a negative today too! and testing sat if no AF as well!!!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> i got a negative today too! and testing sat if no AF as well!!!

Well my POAS buddy - fingers crossed !!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Coffee Lover

I am still feeling rough.. but bleeding has calmed down now, maybe my body is still getting back to normal after my operation...
Still in a lot of pain.. hey ho..


----------



## penniepie

one of my best friends is in labor right now im soo excited to meet her little one! - at the same time anxious to get my BFP!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Hi I am new Here, I have a question. I am suppose to get Af today and nothing but lots of cm!! Very sore nipples and breast and cramping and stomach pain. I have had other symptoms as well just wondering if the cm is a sign. Arent you suppose to be very dry before AF? Thanks so much!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Hi I am new Here, I have a question. I am suppose to get Af today and nothing but lots of cm!! Very sore nipples and breast and cramping and stomach pain. I have had other symptoms as well just wondering if the cm is a sign. Arent you suppose to be very dry before AF? Thanks so much!

I hope it is a good sign for you,but I have alot of cm before af arrives.GL Have you tested?


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am new Here, I have a question. I am suppose to get Af today and nothing but lots of cm!! Very sore nipples and breast and cramping and stomach pain. I have had other symptoms as well just wondering if the cm is a sign. Arent you suppose to be very dry before AF? Thanks so much!
> 
> I hope it is a good sign for you,but I have alot of cm before af arrives.GL Have you tested?Click to expand...

Everyone is different but if it's out of the ordinary for you then it could be a good sign! If you haven't tested you should buy one and test tomorrow with FMU. Good luck!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya Morganceravol, welcome to the group.. the other ladies on here are lovely.. and we will try and answer questions you have.....

I personally get a lot of cm the week before i am due on... but i know everybody is different... as heather said, have you tested yet?

xxx


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Hi I am new Here, I have a question. I am suppose to get Af today and nothing but lots of cm!! Very sore nipples and breast and cramping and stomach pain. I have had other symptoms as well just wondering if the cm is a sign. Arent you suppose to be very dry before AF? Thanks so much!

i hope its good for u too but i usually have loads of cm before AF..i hate it too thats usually how i can tell shes on the way..thats why i feel out this month already ive already started having tons like always before AF


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah normally I'm very dry before AF, my bbs are so so sore like to the touch. I also have a lot of blue veins on my bbs and chest which I have never seen before! I am hoping so! Thanks girls for your help! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morganceravol said:


> Yeah normally I'm very dry before AF, my bbs are so so sore like to the touch. I also have a lot of blue veins on my bbs and chest which I have never seen before! I am hoping so! Thanks girls for your help! :)

All sounds promising... please keep us posted, when you test :)

xxx


----------



## Morganceravol

And I tested like a week or so ago cause I was having lots of out of the ordinary symptoms, I havent recently if I don't get AF by Thursday I will test!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the encouragement and help! :) I will be in touch when I test! Thanks for the prayers, fingers are crossed! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morganceravol said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for all the encouragement and help! :) I will be in touch when I test! Thanks for the prayers, fingers are crossed! :)

Your Welcome :)



Afternoon everyone.. how is everyone today ?

xxxx


----------



## hlynn

af showed for me this morning :( i knew she was comin though


----------



## penniepie

hylnn - im sorry to hear that :(
Thank god i got a deal on tests last night i tested again this morning - BFN


----------



## hlynn

im sorry for the bfn..but u could for sure be too early still..
i got everything crossed for u that u get ur bfp soon
AF came about TWO days early for me :witch:


----------



## Coffee Lover

awww sorry to hear the :witch: got you hlynn :hug:

penniepie ~ sorry for your bfn.. :hug: how many dpo are you now ?


----------



## hlynn

yeah it really does suck! but i knew it was coming..im getting ready to call my dr and make an appointment to get my tubes checked..ooohh boy :( i was really hoping it wouldnt come to this..spending soo much money..im almost relunctant to even do it right now because i keep having a feeling that clomid messed with my lining or cm or something and thats why im not gettng pregnant..but then again i dont wanna ruin my only chance..ugh this is hard..i will probably end up doing it though..i really want a baby and i'd like to know if somehting is wrong


----------



## penniepie

in 12 dpo!
This may be a silly question but what is Clomid?


----------



## hlynn

oh lol im on clomid its a medicine that is used to help u ovulate..its prescribed and the most commonly used fertility drug out there for women..it can have the side effects of thinning the uterine lining along with making hostile CM..thats why i use this supplement called fertilecm and the lubricant preseed. i go through my ob/gyn though and they dont monitor my lining or anything..they only do a progesterone test 7 days after positive opk just to make sure that u ovulate..but thats it and she said the next step is to check my tubes and DHs sperm count and then if no bfp in 6 months of being on clomid i get referred to an RE..so im not sure what to do..i kind of want to take some months off of clomid and see if maybe i can ovulate on my own and get a bfp but i also dont want to ruin my only chance of my dr checking my tubes ya know...i am gonna talk to the nurse about taking a break when she calls me back i am waiting for her to cal back now


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> im sorry for the bfn..but u could for sure be too early still..
> i got everything crossed for u that u get ur bfp soon
> AF came about TWO days early for me :witch:

I hear you af is playing some means jokes lately,she got 4 days early.:hugs:


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> yeah it really does suck! but i knew it was coming..im getting ready to call my dr and make an appointment to get my tubes checked..ooohh boy :( i was really hoping it wouldnt come to this..spending soo much money..im almost relunctant to even do it right now because i keep having a feeling that clomid messed with my lining or cm or something and thats why im not gettng pregnant..but then again i dont wanna ruin my only chance..ugh this is hard..i will probably end up doing it though..i really want a baby and i'd like to know if somehting is wrong

Have you asked your insurance company if they pay for the hsg.Everyone was telling me that ins does not pay for infertility,but when I called she is was considered testing and they do cover it,but my dr doesn't want to do it yet.:cry:


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> in 12 dpo!
> This may be a silly question but what is Clomid?

Wow 12 days! Don't think I've ever made it that long without af showing up...lol. I would count my cycle a success if I made it that long even without a BFP :). But still hoping for you, are you still having symptoms?


----------



## dreambaby

Hi Morganceravol:hi:

I hope you like it here, it's a lovely thread. :thumbup:

I hope you ladies are all ok.

Penniepie - you caved !!!!! Wait til Saturday to poas again.

Just a random one. What names would you all pick for the little one??????


----------



## Kadan82

Sorry the witch got you hlynn :(. Hopefully your dr can figure out what is going on! Looks like we are all in it (except fx'd for penniepie) together for at least another month! Hopefully we will have good news to give our hubby's for valentine's.


----------



## Kadan82

I wonder what the deal is with af coming early for everyone this month? I guess at least we don't have to wait as long to start trying again! I was gonna let u girls know that I started a thread in the 1st trimester forum asking them what they did when ttc and they have posted a lot of great info. The overwhelmingly majority said to just relax! And that it happened the month they least expected it. I think that advice is much easier said than done!


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> I wonder what the deal is with af coming early for everyone this month? I guess at least we don't have to wait as long to start trying again! I was gonna let u girls know that I started a thread in the 1st trimester forum asking them what they did when ttc and they have posted a lot of great info. The overwhelmingly majority said to just relax! And that it happened the month they least expected it. I think that advice is much easier said than done!


Thanks,I will have to check it out!


----------



## hulahoop09

Hiya

I tried one of these but with the blue tip this morn and was -ve then this even I have tried the same sensitivity but green tip and I can see a line but think it may be evap. :shrug: Pics arent very good!

What do you ladies think?

Thanks! :thumbup:

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0053.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0054.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0055.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dreambaby

hulahoop09 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I tried one of these but with the blue tip this morn and was -ve then this even I have tried the same sensitivity but green tip and I can see a line but think it may be evap. :shrug: Pics arent very good!
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> x

OOOhhhh I dont know, it seems to have a pink tinge to it and I thought evaporation lines were more of a gray colour.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hula ~ I see something faint, but screen on laptop is not that good.. when you going to test again...


Oh what a day here, not quite sure how i am feeling, having one of those days, Not sure i can handle this rollercoster of a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Hula ~ I see something faint, but screen on laptop is not that good.. when you going to test again...
> 
> 
> Oh what a day here, not quite sure how i am feeling, having one of those days, Not sure i can handle this rollercoster of a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

:hugs::hugs: We're in it together, you're not alone. Strength in numbers.


----------



## penniepie

i know what you mean - but like dreambaby said we are all in this together! :)


----------



## hulahoop09

Thanks ladies. I am going to try and get a better pic, this one is on my mob so will try one on the dig camera.

x


----------



## Morganceravol

So AF still not here felt like she was coming in the middle of the night and early morning ran to bathroom but nothing by lots or cm! Had diarrhea today ( sorry tmi ) and boobs are so sore doing this like tingling stinging thing and bad headache! Hoping for the best!!! 
Sorry for all you ladies who got AF this month, saying Lots of prayers for all! :)


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> So AF still not here felt like she was coming in the middle of the night and early morning ran to bathroom but nothing by lots or cm! Had diarrhea today ( sorry tmi ) and boobs are so sore doing this like tingling stinging thing and bad headache! Hoping for the best!!!
> Sorry for all you ladies who got AF this month, saying Lots of prayers for all! :)

Thanks for the prayers! I was really disappointed when af showed up on Sunday but feeling positive and excited now for this next month! 

Still hoping to hear good news from you...def let us know :)


----------



## Morganceravol

I know I'm still thinking she is gonna come any minute and I've kinds given up hope! I'll be praying next month is your month! :) do you have any children yet? It's nice to finally have women to talk to, i try with my husband but he is like I have no idea lol. Thanks again! Baby dust**** :)


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> I know I'm still thinking she is gonna come any minute and I've kinds given up hope! I'll be praying next month is your month! :) do you have any children yet? It's nice to finally have women to talk to, i try with my husband but he is like I have no idea lol. Thanks again! Baby dust**** :)

I hate that feeling when you "just know" she is going to show up anytime. I always think, "if ur coming just come already so we can get it over with!"...haha. 

No, I don't have any kids yet. I would have started trying sooner (like 2 years ago), but my hubby didn't want to. So this is month 8. You may have already said, but do you have any kids? How long have you and your hubby been ttc? 

And yes this site is a great place to meet really sweet women who are all going through or been through the same things as us! Ive learned a lot on here, the only thing is it becomes a little addictive...lol!


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah I know tell me about it! It's so annoying! No we do not had any kids yet we haven't been super diligent just having fun w it and now I'm having all these symptoms so we just want to know! Haha yeah I can see how it would get addictive anytime I have. New symptom I google it lol.


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay my husband just made pasta for dinner just plain w butter, garlic and cheese. I about piled at the smell of it and we eat that all the time!! I couldn't eat! What in the world!!!?


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> in 12 dpo!
> This may be a silly question but what is Clomid?




Morganceravol said:


> Okay my husband just made pasta for dinner just plain w butter, garlic and cheese. I about piled at the smell of it and we eat that all the time!! I couldn't eat! What in the world!!!?

Sounds like a good sign...u should test :)!!


----------



## Morganceravol

I know!! I'm scared to test though! Ughh you know how that goes! I will first thing in the morning! Ekkk :)


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> I know!! I'm scared to test though! Ughh you know how that goes! I will first thing in the morning! Ekkk :)

Well morning is the best time! Don't be nervous...if it's meant to be it will be and if not, you can hang out with us for another month ;)! Let us know! Sweet dreams...of BFP's of course! Haha


----------



## Morganceravol

Haha thanks fr the encouragement!! I'll be in touch!!


----------



## penniepie

Yes good luck!!! Sorry for chiming in so late today - was working the 2 jobs today !
Symptom alert! - pinkish spotting??? @ 12dpo????
Early Af or imlantation?? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## penniepie

It's now spotting brownish but no Af? Felt nauseas today and pelvic pains


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> It's now spotting brownish but no Af? Felt nauseas today and pelvic pains

Are you going to test in the am? Let me know! Dh and I are leaving to Florida tomorrow but I will check in when I can :)! Good luck girls!


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> It's now spotting brownish but no Af? Felt nauseas today and pelvic pains
> 
> Are you going to test in the am? Let me know! Dh and I are leaving to Florida tomorrow but I will check in when I can :)! Good luck girls!Click to expand...

I hope you have a great trip!!:flower:


----------



## Morganceravol

Took the test this morning, BFN :(, but still having lots cm and cramps. Sad and just confused hoping it's just too early!! If I don't start I'll retest at the end of the week! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Took the test this morning, BFN :(, but still having lots cm and cramps. Sad and just confused hoping it's just too early!! If I don't start I'll retest at the end of the week! Baby dust to all!!

I'm sorry hun, I know how you feel. I've had sore, swollen nipples for a while now, due on tomorrow and keep getting BFNs. :growlmad:
:dust:


----------



## Morganceravol

Maybe our hormone levels are still too low!! :) keep our fingers crossed!! I have had so many symptoms, breasts sore and tingling, very visible blue veins on breasts. Also cramping, diarrhea, tons of cm, Fatigue, and more! Grrrr!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Maybe our hormone levels are still too low!! :) keep our fingers crossed!! I have had so many symptoms, breasts sore and tingling, very visible blue veins on breasts. Also cramping, diarrhea, tons of cm, Fatigue, and more! Grrrr!

I'm sorry you have probably already said this, but how long have you been ttc?


----------



## Morganceravol

We have only just started this month! Still no AF, I have a question I used clear blue digital preg test anyone has any view if they are any good? I remember wen I was 18 I had an oops and used one and got a false pos. I have heard negative jut wonder your opinion. My husband and I bought the first response today if no AF I may test tomorrow or Friday! Good luck dreambaby! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Btw I normally have a life and work but we have been snowed in all week!! Lol


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Btw I normally have a life and work but we have been snowed in all week!! Lol

Haha We have been snowed in all week too.I can't remember what dpo you are,but digital tests have to be used the day you miss af or later I think.I start testing so early I have never bought a digital.:haha:I have always heard that FRER tests are the best to use early.


----------



## Morganceravol

I was suppose to start AF mom or Tuesday. I had read that some lady used clear blue at seven months just for fun an it still read not preg! So I think I'll stick to first response. Where in ga are you? We are north east or Atlanta! The roads are still so icy!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> I was suppose to start AF mom or Tuesday. I had read that some lady used clear blue at seven months just for fun an it still read not preg! So I think I'll stick to first response. Where in ga are you? We are north east or Atlanta! The roads are still so icy!

We are NW.I live right at the TN line.


----------



## famof6

Ladies,I did it.I finally talked my dr into giving me the hsg.He sounded not so happy on the phone but did schedule it for [email protected]:30.He did say I will have to come in on Fri for the results,but I thought you could see it right on the screen.So now I am confused.


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay yeah it's been nasty out! Stay safe! Have you tested yet?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening all :)

Sorry for sounding a bit thick but what is a hsg test ?


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening all :)
> 
> Sorry for sounding a bit thick but what is a hsg test ?

Its the test I have been begging for.lol.It is to make sure your tubes are open as they can scar up from TR surgery.They run dye thru them.Hoping mine just need a little cleaning.They say you are more fertile up to 3 months after the test so hoping to get my BFP soon.


----------



## Morganceravol

That's exciting I hope the outcome makes sense of everything! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

famof6 said:


> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :)
> 
> Sorry for sounding a bit thick but what is a hsg test ?
> 
> Its the test I have been begging for.lol.It is to make sure your tubes are open as they can scar up from TR surgery.They run dye thru them.Hoping mine just need a little cleaning.They say you are more fertile up to 3 months after the test so hoping to get my BFP soon.Click to expand...

Aww sounds good.. good luck for that :) :hug:


----------



## Morganceravol

Dreambaby, any luck yet? Have you tested?


----------



## penniepie

Hey ladies! I was snowed in today too!!
Still some light spotting no Af tomorrow is 13 dpo


----------



## hlynn

famof6 said:


> Ladies,I did it.I finally talked my dr into giving me the hsg.He sounded not so happy on the phone but did schedule it for [email protected]:30.He did say I will have to come in on Fri for the results,but I thought you could see it right on the screen.So now I am confused.

Im getting mine done Monday at 9 a.m. i cant wait! the nurse told me my dr will talk to me right after its done so im assuming ill know the results that day


----------



## Kadan82

Hi girls! I'm sure you all are probably in dream land but just wanted to check in and catch up with all my ttc buddies :). Yay! I'm happy for hlynn and famof6 who are getting tests done...good luck, hopefully you two will get the info you need to get the baby making show on the road :)! So no BFPs for any of our girls yet :(? Someone needs to get us some baby dust that works...lol. Well my Hubby and I finally made it to Orlando and it's COLD here...I thought Florida was suppose to be hot!! It has been a long day and for some reason I have been so grouchy!! My poor Hubby, I feel so bad now for being such a brat. Pretty sure it's because af decided to come on the trip with me and Im just really hormonal. And also I've been so good at taking all my vitamins and supplements (b6, vitex, calcium, magnesium, d3, etc.), I take them every night before bed and when I opened my suitcase to get them out they weren't there :(! I don't know what happened, I'm positive I packed them and now they are just gone! Ugh...so frustrating! But anyways, sorry ladies...it's been a long day and I haven't been able to have any girl talk...haha. So thanks for letting me rant for a minute. Well I hope everyone has had a good week, it's been a tough one but we can make it and it's great to have each other!
Talk to u all tomorrow.


----------



## Morganceravol

Another bfn :( so frustating!! Still no AF yet so maybe I'm just too early?! Kaden I hope you enjoy your visit, I'm just moved from Florida recently! Try and stay positive girls we will all get our bfp's soon enough!! :)


----------



## penniepie

Morgan what DPO are you?


----------



## penniepie

So 13 DPO and spotting has stopped - no af no nothing! not even a symptom~!


----------



## Morganceravol

I haven't been charting and I'm not total sure what it all means, is that the days past ovulation?


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay so I just looks at my callender and roughly I'm between 12&14 Dpo


----------



## penniepie

so you are same as me! this is annoying eh!

when is your period due to come?


----------



## Morganceravol

It was due mon-tues. My girlfriend that is 8 months said she ovulated late and her period was due June 1st and didn't get a positive test till the 13th! So we still have hope! Have you gotten feelings like you know your gonna start and run to the bathroom and only have tons of cm!!? I have gotten it all week! And bad headaches, let's stay positive!


----------



## penniepie

no i have had nothing! - just during my spotting i had cramps but that was it and now nothing! i think im going to test maybe on Saturday - 1 day after my period


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm gonna retest Monday! AF stay away!!


----------



## Kadan82

Good luck girls!! I'm gonna be so jealous if u both get ur BFP the first month u two try...lol. But at the same time I'll be really happy for u as well :). No one deserves to go through the disappointment of af showing up month after month! It's so hard!

My af has been very strange this cycle. For the last 4 cycles it has been way heavier and lasted longer than it ever has, it went from my usual 4-5 days to 7-10...ugh! But this month I started Sunday afternoon, it was heavy Monday but after that it's just been very light. I'm def not complaining but it's just very out of the ordinary compared to what I had been having. I don't know what is going on with my crazy body!


----------



## dreambaby

Hi ladies, well I'm due on today, but no sign of the witch as of yet. I must be about 15dpo. I only have one clear blue digital test left and don't want to use it yet. If the :witch: doesn't show, I'll test on Saturday again. I reckon she's probably just taking her time. :growlmad:


----------



## Morganceravol

Best of luck! She hasn't shown for me either! Let's hope for the best! I have never ever been late or Iregular since I was 11 so this is awfully odd for me!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, 

Oh boy, What i day i have here.. 

I know what you mean kardan, my period was a little weird this month, a couple of days and now nothing and it wasn't as heavy as normal, and boy my boob are still hurting and keep getting a tugging sensation in my pelvic around, your right our bodies are strange things...

I am still a emotional wreck, I keep crying over the little things..

Today my 7 year old was a right little bugger, and all i could do was totally break down :cry:


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Best of luck! She hasn't shown for me either! Let's hope for the best! I have never ever been late or Iregular since I was 11 so this is awfully odd for me!

Me too, my cycles are always dead on, so I am half expecting the witch to turn up overnight !!!


----------



## Morganceravol

That's how I have been feeling each night dreambaby, I get up at the wee hours with cramps thinking oh crap here she is but nothing!


----------



## dreambaby

I will be surprised if I am pregnant as I have had no symptoms except some random nipple swelling - which has gone now !!!!!

I had loads of symptoms last month !!!!

Coffee Lover - I felt abdominal twinges constantly after ovulation last month. It was odd !!!


----------



## hulahoop09

AF arrived today so I am now into second cycle! FX'd for us all!!


x


----------



## dreambaby

hulahoop09 said:


> AF arrived today so I am now into second cycle! FX'd for us all!!
> 
> 
> x

We'll get through it together. Keep your chin up and concentrate on keeping yourself healthy and relaxed ready for the next month to take your mind off the disappointment.

:hugs:


----------



## famof6

Just checking in on all you lovely ladies.Hoping I get my PMA back after af leaves.I always feel so sad and crappy while she is visiting.lol..


----------



## hlynn

famof6 said:


> Just checking in on all you lovely ladies.Hoping I get my PMA back after af leaves.I always feel so sad and crappy while she is visiting.lol..

same here hun! 
the whole 3-4 days shes here i am just..BLAH..sad and not happy..dont wanna go out or visit and see people
but i usually get my PMA back after shes gone..
im getting the test done on monday to check my tubes
and i hear that u are most fertile after u get that test done because it kind of cleans out ur tubes with the dye
so FX'ed that it shows clear tubes and then i get my bfp :)
my dr wants me to continue clomid and im gonna make her think i did..but not going too..i dont want to because i think its thinned my lining
i have the shortest, lightest periods ever since ive been on clomid
i am ovulating but i just dont think its helping because of a thin lining
i have mostly just brown, mucousy like spotting the whole time AF is here which only lasts like 3 days at the most


----------



## rachellie19

Kadan82 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Oh yay! Dec 1st! You?
> 
> March 6th...too soon! I really REALLY wanna be preggo by my bday!Click to expand...

Hi Kadan!

I was just reading through this tread and wanted to hi to you and all the girls! I am also 28 and TTC for the first time - this is our first month trying. Today I'm 7DPO and have no idea what to look for or expect. :dohh:

I'm also from the states, (Arizona), and my birthday is March 5th! We have a lot in common! :hugs:

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in on all you lovely ladies.Hoping I get my PMA back after af leaves.I always feel so sad and crappy while she is visiting.lol..
> 
> same here hun!
> the whole 3-4 days shes here i am just..BLAH..sad and not happy..dont wanna go out or visit and see people
> but i usually get my PMA back after shes gone..
> im getting the test done on monday to check my tubes
> and i hear that u are most fertile after u get that test done because it kind of cleans out ur tubes with the dye
> so FX'ed that it shows clear tubes and then i get my bfp :)
> my dr wants me to continue clomid and im gonna make her think i did..but not going too..i dont want to because i think its thinned my lining
> i have the shortest, lightest periods ever since ive been on clomid
> i am ovulating but i just dont think its helping because of a thin lining
> i have mostly just brown, mucousy like spotting the whole time AF is here which only lasts like 3 days at the mostClick to expand...

You will have to check in and let me know how it goes,since mine is Tues.I was searching to see how accurate this test is and seen that it is know as the most painful fertility test for women so now I am very worried.lol..I have heard of alot of ladies taking baby asprin while taking clomid.Have you tried that?


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies! 

So I have a strange question and I didn't know who else to ask figure you all would understand. The last three or four times my husband and I have had babydance ;), I have had severe low abdomen pain!! Would that be a preg sign? I'm worried it could be something more help please!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I have a strange question and I didn't know who else to ask figure you all would understand. The last three or four times my husband and I have had babydance ;), I have had severe low abdomen pain!! Would that be a preg sign? I'm worried it could be something more help please!!

Good Morning, The pain could be anything hun.. :shrug: i must admit I did get it in the early stages of my other pregnancies, but i also got it last month not long before af turned up... once again our bodies being strange... Do you check your cervix position ??? I know a lot of ladies do this and it can irritate it and give you pains in your low abdo area... best keep an eye on it...


Today I am feeling a little better, I have order a load of ovulation tests.. So once again i am keeping everything crossed for this month :)

How are all you other ladies doing today..

and welcome rachellie19..

Good luck ladies with your tests next week and kardan hope you have a good time away.... :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks coffee lover! I asked my girlfriend that is pregnant now and she said before she got a positive test she remembers having awfully low abdominal pain during intercourse I guess because seamen And orgasms cause the uterus to contract and if it's getting ready for a baby I think that would hurt lol. Thanks for your advice! I'll keep an eye on it 8
I have never had it before ever!


----------



## penniepie

AF got me today!!!!!

Good news is this is my first period after the pill and it was exactly 28 days!


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> AF got me today!!!!!
> 
> Good news is this is my first period after the pill and it was exactly 28 days!

Aww Sorry she got you, :hugs:

Good luck on your next cycle :)

xxxxx


----------



## Morganceravol

Aw bummer sorry she came! Fingers crossed for next month!


----------



## Coffee Lover

If We get our :bfp: this month, According to countdown to pregnancy these will be our key days... All exciting reading.... :happydance:

Estimated Due Date	October 17, 2011 
Conception/Ovulation	January 24, 2011 
Pregnancy Test	February 7, 2011 
First Heartbeat February 21, 2011 
2nd Trimester Begins (Weeks 13-26)	April 11, 2011 
3rd Trimester Begins (Weeks 27-40)	July 18, 2011 
Quickening Begins (~16-24 Weeks) Between May 2, 2011 and June 27, 2011 
Viability (24 Weeks) June 27, 2011 
Pregnancy considered term if delivered	Between September 26, 2011 and October 31, 2011 
Gender Ultrasound (~18-20 Weeks) Between May 16, 2011 and May 30, 2011 
Maternity clothes may need to be considered	Starting May 2, 2011 
You will need maternity clothes for:
Spring, Summer and Autumn


----------



## penniepie

ooo thats exciting!!!! that should keep us all motivated!!! bring on FEB 7th!! testing day!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> ooo thats exciting!!!! that should keep us all motivated!!! bring on FEB 7th!! testing day!!


When was your cycle day 1 and long are your cycles ???


----------



## penniepie

first day of AF bleeding - so day 1 for me today and i have exactly 28 day cycles like clock work


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> first day of AF bleeding - so day 1 for me today and i have exactly 28 day cycles like clock work

Your key dates are these.. I reckon we will all be about the same give or take a few days

Estimated Due Date	October 21, 2011 
Conception/Ovulation	January 28, 2011 
Pregnancy Test	February 11, 2011 
First Heartbeat February 25, 2011 
2nd Trimester Begins (Weeks 13-26)	April 15, 2011 
3rd Trimester Begins (Weeks 27-40)	July 22, 2011 
Quickening Begins (~16-24 Weeks) Between May 6, 2011 and July 1, 2011 
Viability (24 Weeks) July 1, 2011 
Pregnancy considered term if delivered	Between September 30, 2011 and November 4, 2011 
Gender Ultrasound (~18-20 Weeks) Between May 20, 2011 and June 3, 2011 
Maternity clothes may need to be considered	Starting May 6, 2011 
You will need maternity clothes for:
Spring, Summer and Autumn


----------



## penniepie

so this is mine

Estimated Due Date October 21, 2011 
Conception/Ovulation January 28, 2011 
Pregnancy Test February 11, 2011 
First Heartbeat February 25, 2011 
2nd Trimester Begins (Weeks 13-26) April 15, 2011 
3rd Trimester Begins (Weeks 27-40) July 22, 2011 
Quickening Begins (~16-24 Weeks) Between May 6, 2011 and July 1, 2011 
Viability (24 Weeks) July 1, 2011 
Pregnancy considered term if delivered Between September 30, 2011 and November 4, 2011 
Gender Ultrasound (~18-20 Weeks) Between May 20, 2011 and June 3, 2011 
Maternity clothes may need to be considered Starting May 6, 2011 
You will need maternity clothes for:
Spring, Summer and Autumn


----------



## penniepie

hahah!


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> hahah!


Snap.... lol


----------



## Coffee Lover

Just found this :)

Many foods are known to be beneficial for pregnancy. It is important to be educated on what all these foods are. Some believe that a few foods are particularly good during implantation and early pregnancy.

Pineapple is thought to help with implantation of the embryo. This is likely due to the bromelain (a digestive enzyme) that is inherent in pineapples.
Walnuts are also thought to help with implantion or an early pregnancy. This could be due to the Omega 3 content as well as it being a good source of B-vitamins.
Yams are believed to be high in progesterone. Since an increase is essential for a healthy pregnancy. Those women who may be deficient in progestorone production may find it helpful to eat yams (during the first trimester.)


----------



## penniepie

oh very good to know!
Have they found that taking B supplements helps with conceiving?


----------



## Morganceravol

Oh my gosh so excitingggg!:)


----------



## penniepie

come to think of it ladies if we all get BFP's this next cycles we can tell our Hubbies as a valentines day gift!


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Just found this :)
> 
> Many foods are known to be beneficial for pregnancy. It is important to be educated on what all these foods are. Some believe that a few foods are particularly good during implantation and early pregnancy.
> 
> Pineapple is thought to help with implantation of the embryo. This is likely due to the bromelain (a digestive enzyme) that is inherent in pineapples.
> Walnuts are also thought to help with implantion or an early pregnancy. This could be due to the Omega 3 content as well as it being a good source of B-vitamins.
> Yams are believed to be high in progesterone. Since an increase is essential for a healthy pregnancy. Those women who may be deficient in progestorone production may find it helpful to eat yams (during the first trimester.)



Hi ladies !!!!! :hi: and new ladies !!!!
Well I know that grapefruit is good for cellulite and encourages EWCM !!! Bonus :thumbup:

Still no AF, so I will probably test again tomorrow if the :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Oh my gosh so excitingggg!:)

Any update on 'Witch' or 'no witch' ??


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Just found this :)
> 
> Many foods are known to be beneficial for pregnancy. It is important to be educated on what all these foods are. Some believe that a few foods are particularly good during implantation and early pregnancy.
> 
> Pineapple is thought to help with implantation of the embryo. This is likely due to the bromelain (a digestive enzyme) that is inherent in pineapples.
> Walnuts are also thought to help with implantion or an early pregnancy. This could be due to the Omega 3 content as well as it being a good source of B-vitamins.
> Yams are believed to be high in progesterone. Since an increase is essential for a healthy pregnancy. Those women who may be deficient in progestorone production may find it helpful to eat yams (during the first trimester.)

I thought I had also heard somewhere that yams are possibly linked to multiple pregnancies, anyone know anything about this????


----------



## Morganceravol

Dreambaby, no witch!! :) hoping for that BFP!! I have had physical already set up w my dr tueday so it'll work out if I don't get AF then he will do blood!! Eeeek'. :)


----------



## Morganceravol

My latest symptom, my nipples are very sore and dry/peeling/itchy. Anyone ever have this in early pregnacy?


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Dreambaby, no witch!! :) hoping for that BFP!! I have had physical already set up w my dr tueday so it'll work out if I don't get AF then he will do blood!! Eeeek'. :)

That is exciting ! Blood test is always more reliable.
The witch still hasn't turned up for me today, I have a feeling she may come tomorrow. I still feel due on. I got a negative on a clear blue digital this morning too. :wacko:


----------



## famof6

Sorry ladies I have been MIA!!!

I still have FX for those with no af.Hope she stays away!!

This hsg test has me freaked.Seems to be all I think about.I will be so glad when its over.I know alot of ladies have it done and everything is fine,but honestly to someone who has had a tubal reversal it is like the test to see if your TR was a sucess.Since we did have surgery to put our tubes back together there is a higher chance for scar tissue.So hoping to be back to my normal self after Tuesday.lol...Feb would be a great month for a BFP because of my Bday,DS's bday,anniversay and Valentines day and thats just the first two weeks lol..So lets get those BFP's rolling in ladies!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Took another test still bfn :( getting very discouraged. No af in sight though and very odd symptoms thT can't be explained other then pregnancy so I'll be worried if I'm not!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Sorry ladies I have been MIA!!!
> 
> I still have FX for those with no af.Hope she stays away!!
> 
> This hsg test has me freaked.Seems to be all I think about.I will be so glad when its over.I know alot of ladies have it done and everything is fine,but honestly to someone who has had a tubal reversal it is like the test to see if your TR was a sucess.Since we did have surgery to put our tubes back together there is a higher chance for scar tissue.So hoping to be back to my normal self after Tuesday.lol...Feb would be a great month for a BFP because of my Bday,DS's bday,anniversay and Valentines day and thats just the first two weeks lol..So lets get those BFP's rolling in ladies!!

That sounds like a romantic month, sound very perfect for a BFP !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## famof6

Where are all of you ladies?


----------



## Morganceravol

Praying I get a positive blood test on Tuesday at the dr!!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Praying I get a positive blood test on Tuesday at the dr!!

My dr appt is Tuesday too,so I will be praying for the both of us.You for that BFP and me for some very open tubes so I can join you with that BFP!!GL hun


----------



## Morganceravol

Aw well I will be praying for you as well famof6! Hope the outcome is good for us both!!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Praying I get a positive blood test on Tuesday at the dr!!
> 
> My dr appt is Tuesday too,so I will be praying for the both of us.You for that BFP and me for some very open tubes so I can join you with that BFP!!GL hunClick to expand...

Good luck to both of you, I hope the results are good for both of you !!!! I've had a very small amount of brown discharge but still no AF (4 days late).
:hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Yay it could happen! I'm freaking out cause I'm thinking it's gonna be negative. I'm noticing more and more bumps on my aeriola it's freaking me out!


----------



## penniepie

hi ladies!

Back at work! :(

Just wanted to say hi! - just waiting to ovulate hahahah


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Back at work! :(
> 
> Just wanted to say hi! - just waiting to ovulate hahahah

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a big, beautiful egg for you !!!!! :haha:
Glad to hear from you. It's been a little quiet round these parts as of late.


----------



## Kadan82

Hey girls! Got back from Florida last night and now I have to unpack and then go to work tonight for a long 12 hour shift...yucky! How are u all? I am the same as penniepie...just waiting to OV. I didn't take my vits and supplements while I was gone so I hope that doesn't mess things up too bad. I also had a couple nights that I drank...probably a little too much!! 

Good luck to morganceravol and famof6 at your dr appointments! Famof6...I think your tests will come out just fine and it won't be as bad as u are thinking. Just try to relax :).


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, 

Hope everyones ok......

Good luck ladies with you tests and hope all goes well at the hospital...

Not much happening here, :(


----------



## penniepie

i feel the same way! - the wait to ovulate is almost as non eventful as the 2 week wait!

At least during the 2 week wait i can talk about symptoms im having or spotting in my head! LOL


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> i feel the same way! - the wait to ovulate is almost as non eventful as the 2 week wait!
> 
> At least during the 2 week wait i can talk about symptoms im having or spotting in my head! LOL

So true, :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I'm super nervous something isn't normal w my body that's for sure! Can't wait to hear your results famof6!


----------



## Morganceravol

Waiting for the test results! Famof6 how did your test go?! My dr said of it's neg he will send me to the gyno ( as I dont have one since I moved). He also said it could still be to early in some cases to read the hormones. He did tell me to go get prenatal vit and start taking them! Good sign? Finger crossed!!


----------



## famof6

Morgan Thanks for checking on me.The test went great 2 wide open tubes.BFP here I come.lol..


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I'm super nervous something isn't normal w my body that's for sure! Can't wait to hear your results famof6!

GL!!One thing I have learned since I started TTC was that my body is not normal.It does what it likes when it likes.lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Haha yeah I am learning that! Oh that's wonderful, yay let's get some bfp's this month!! I'm so nervous I just want to know!!!!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Haha yeah I am learning that! Oh that's wonderful, yay let's get some bfp's this month!! I'm so nervous I just want to know!!!!

I would love to add you to my TTC buddies if you would like.You are TTC right here with us.We do seem to have a few missing lately.Hoping they are off trying to catch that egg!!


----------



## Morganceravol

I would love that! :) I am still figuring out how to use te sight! Lol ahh I just want to know so bad!!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> I would love that! :) I am still figuring out how to use te sight! Lol ahh I just want to know so bad!!

Well what do you want to know?It took me forever to figure out the signature thing and would love to help someone else because I was to afraid to ask for help.


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah how do you do that? And the little animated thing that says hoping for bfp or weekly update of the baby? Also how do you quote people in a reply? Thanks!' also how do you thank someone? Lol


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Yeah how do you do that? And the little animated thing that says hoping for bfp or weekly update of the baby? Also how do you quote people in a reply? Thanks!' also how do you thank someone? Lol

Easiest stuff first lol.Quote and thanks are in the bottom right hand corner of a post just click on them.

The TTC buddy thing you just write what you want in your signature.You go to your profile and go down to edit signature and write it there.If you want it a diff color you highlight it and click on the color.The ticker you can click on mine and make your own or search for tickers there are a few diff ones.After you make it it will give you a bbcode you copy it and past it in your signature also.You can click preview to see how it looks before you save it.


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Yeah how do you do that? And the little animated thing that says hoping for bfp or weekly update of the baby? Also how do you quote people in a reply? Thanks!' also how do you thank someone? Lol
> 
> Easiest stuff first lol.Quote and thanks are in the bottom right hand corner of a post just click on them.
> 
> The TTC buddy thing you just write what you want in your signature.You go to your profile and go down to edit signature and write it there.If you want it a diff color you highlight it and click on the color.The ticker you can click on mine and make your own or search for tickers there are a few diff ones.After you make it it will give you a bbcode you copy it and past it in your signature also.You can click preview to see how it looks before you save it.Click to expand...


Woo I think I did it?!Thank you!! So where are you in your cyle, how long till ovulation?


----------



## famof6

Did you save it lol


----------



## Morganceravol

I havent done the signature thing yet! I'll let ya know if I need help!


----------



## famof6

I am cd10 should O this weekend I think.I should start the smep tonight but have been cramping since the hsg so no bd tonight.


----------



## famof6

yep you did it!


----------



## Kadan82

Hey girls...sorry I've been a little MIA. I had a BUSY night at work last night then slept most of the day, went to workout and am now just about to go in walmart and get some more OPKs! We had a ton of babies at work last night. One lady came in preterm preggo with twinsies thinking she had a UTI and ended having the first twin in the toilet! She had locked the bathroom door and we couldn't get in...craziness! The baby was ok just had a bump on the head and was a little water logged...lol. Then one of my closest friends at work came in and told us all she was pregnant the first month off the pill. And I know some of u ladies are in the same position, I was happy for her but just don't understand why it can be so easy for some and so hard for others!!

Anyways, enough if all that. Congrats famof6 with the good news...I knew that would be the case! Valentines BFP:).
And morganceravol when do u get ur results? Can't wait to hear :).


----------



## Morganceravol

I should get my tests results thursday!! I'm going crazy! Ahh! Omg that is crazy about te twins how does thT even happen?! And how exciting about your friend?!


----------



## penniepie

Wow that is crazy!!! What a birth story!
I'm hoping to give my hubby a valentines day bfp!! 

Don't worry morganceroval I still can't figure out the signature thing!! Lol


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> I should get my tests results thursday!! I'm going crazy! Ahh! Omg that is crazy about te twins how does thT even happen?! And how exciting about your friend?!

Yay! Can't wait to hear the results :). I can't believe you haven't done more hpt's...u are much more patient than me.


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Wow that is crazy!!! What a birth story!
> I'm hoping to give my hubby a valentines day bfp!!
> 
> Don't worry morganceroval I still can't figure out the signature thing!! Lol

Hey girlie! I want that to be my valentines present to my husband...how special would that be?! I so wanted it this last cycle because I would have been due on my hubby's bday but I guess it wasn't meant to be...hopefully soon. Fx'd for us :). 

Oh and I know this is a little random but I think im going to buy a shirt for my little dog (he's a yorkie and pretty much our son...haha) to wear when I get my BFP that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and let him wear it around til my family notices it.


----------



## dreambaby

Well ladies, I've just started cycle 4!! The :witch: arrived 6 days later than expected. So I was right to think I had ovulated later this month - so this new 34 day cycle (previously all been perfect 28s) makes sense now! Its long though!!!
It means I am not due to ovulate til the 4th Feb, so it would be a late Valentines prezzie !!!!
:coffee:


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> I should get my tests results thursday!! I'm going crazy! Ahh! Omg that is crazy about te twins how does thT even happen?! And how exciting about your friend?!
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to hear the results :). I can't believe you haven't done more hpt's...u are much more patient than me.Click to expand...

I know me either! I am trying not to get my hopes up but at the same time it's hard! If it's negative I'll go to the gyno and hopefully she will do an ultrasound! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Afternoon all :)

Congrats famof6 with the good news. Roll on your :bfp:

Morganceravol : keeping everything crossed for your results tomorrow...

Not much happenening here.. just wait to ovulate... keeping myself busy by doing the 365 challenege... on day 4 now and going really well...

Hope you other ladies are all doing good :)

xxxx


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Morgan Thanks for checking on me.The test went great 2 wide open tubes.BFP here I come.lol..

This is great news, congrats !!!! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is crazy!!! What a birth story!
> I'm hoping to give my hubby a valentines day bfp!!
> 
> Don't worry morganceroval I still can't figure out the signature thing!! Lol
> 
> Hey girlie! I want that to be my valentines present to my husband...how special would that be?! I so wanted it this last cycle because I would have been due on my hubby's bday but I guess it wasn't meant to be...hopefully soon. Fx'd for us :).
> 
> Oh and I know this is a little random but I think im going to buy a shirt for my little dog (he's a yorkie and pretty much our son...haha) to wear when I get my BFP that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and let him wear it around til my family notices it.Click to expand...

That is to cute.We have a DS yorkie too.lol


----------



## penniepie

Awww I wish I had a puppy!!!! I'm so jealous!!! Well 4 more days until my ovulation window lol


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Awww I wish I had a puppy!!!! I'm so jealous!!! Well 4 more days until my ovulation window lol


Yay!!I hope you catch that eggy!!


Ladies,bnb said my signature was to big how do I make it smaller?I have seen others alot bigger than mine.


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Awww I wish I had a puppy!!!! I'm so jealous!!! Well 4 more days until my ovulation window lol

I am on CD 10, last month OV came on CD 18 but I am hoping it will come earlier this month! We started the :sex: tonight :).
And u should get a puppy! He definitely is our DS right now. He always cheers me up if I'm having a bad day :).


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Awww I wish I had a puppy!!!! I'm so jealous!!! Well 4 more days until my ovulation window lol
> 
> 
> Yay!!I hope you catch that eggy!!
> 
> 
> Ladies,bnb said my signature was to big how do I make it smaller?I have seen others alot bigger than mine.Click to expand...

I have no idea but I have seen a lot of other ones that have much more than yours too! I'll let you know if I figure it out.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies... opk a bit darker today... not long until eggy time :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Anxiously waiting my test results!! Trying. Not to get my hopes way up,I know there is always next time!!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Anxiously waiting my test results!! Trying. Not to get my hopes way up,I know there is always next time!!

So when are you getting your test results?Fx for you.


Ladies looks like a few of us will be Oing around the same time.I bet this thread will be quiet then.lol.


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> I should get my tests results thursday!! I'm going crazy! Ahh! Omg that is crazy about te twins how does thT even happen?! And how exciting about your friend?!
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to hear the results :). I can't believe you haven't done more hpt's...u are much more patient than me.Click to expand...




famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting my test results!! Trying. Not to get my hopes way up,I know there is always next time!!
> 
> So when are you getting your test results?Fx for you.
> 
> 
> Ladies looks like a few of us will be Oing around the same time.I bet this
> thread will be quiet then.lol.Click to expand...


Well he told me to call today if he hadn't called me, I justcalled and they dot has the results yet! Ahh more waiting! The nurse said by the morning!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morganceravol said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> I should get my tests results thursday!! I'm going crazy! Ahh! Omg that is crazy about te twins how does thT even happen?! And how exciting about your friend?!
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to hear the results :). I can't believe you haven't done more hpt's...u are much more patient than me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting my test results!! Trying. Not to get my hopes way up,I know there is always next time!!Click to expand...
> 
> So when are you getting your test results?Fx for you.
> 
> 
> Ladies looks like a few of us will be Oing around the same time.I bet this
> thread will be quiet then.lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he told me to call today if he hadn't called me, I justcalled and they dot has the results yet! Ahh more waiting! The nurse said by the morning!Click to expand...


Any news yet ?

xx


----------



## Morganceravol

No :( ugh so frustrating! My best friend in Florida just sent me her ultrasound picture, she is 12 weeks! So happy for her but I want it too!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> No :( ugh so frustrating! My best friend in Florida just sent me her ultrasound picture, she is 12 weeks! So happy for her but I want it too!

Hun,I am sorry:hugs:.Hoping you get good news when they call!!


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> No :( ugh so frustrating! My best friend in Florida just sent me her ultrasound picture, she is 12 weeks! So happy for her but I want it too!

Maybe you already told us but why don't you just go and buy a test?! If I lived near u I would go buy one and bring it to you! Haha.


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> No :( ugh so frustrating! My best friend in Florida just sent me her ultrasound picture, she is 12 weeks! So happy for her but I want it too!
> 
> Maybe you already told us but why don't you just go and buy a test?! If I lived near u I would go buy one and bring it to you! Haha.Click to expand...

Haha, I have and the urine tests are still neg. I have had no morning sickness at all, and I read that if your not sick yet it may be cause they hormone isn't strong enough? Am I stretching? Lol still no af!


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> No :( ugh so frustrating! My best friend in Florida just sent me her ultrasound picture, she is 12 weeks! So happy for her but I want it too!
> 
> Maybe you already told us but why don't you just go and buy a test?! If I lived near u I would go buy one and bring it to you! Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I have and the urine tests are still neg. I have had no morning sickness at all, and I read that if your not sick yet it may be cause they hormone isn't strong enough? Am I stretching? Lol still no af!Click to expand...

Oh ok...haha. I thought maybe that was the case. How many days late are you now? I'm going crazy waiting for the results and they aren't even mine! Lol. We really need at least one of our ttc buddies to get preggo, we aren't doing so great on our percentages. Maybe it will be u. Good luck girl :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks girl! I'm like nine or ten days late now! And I have never been late ever! It's so odd! I sure hope so! And if I do I know you all are right behind me! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies... :)

Hows everyone doing ? 

Morganceravol ~ Any news yet ?


----------



## Morganceravol

Doing good! Its only just 9am here so no news yet!


----------



## dreambaby

Thank god for the weekend !!!! Thats all I'm saying !!!! 
I hope you are all well. I hope I don't get a really long cycle every month, it's really boring waiting to ovulate as it is !!!!!
:coffee:

Question for you all: What baby names do you guys like ???


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> Thank god for the weekend !!!! Thats all I'm saying !!!!
> I hope you are all well. I hope I don't get a really long cycle every month, it's really boring waiting to ovulate as it is !!!!!
> :coffee:
> 
> Question for you all: What baby names do you guys like ???


I just noticed your wedding day is the same day I had my tubal reversal.haha I just thought that was funny.

As far as baby names I try not to think about those.Its gets me more stressed wanting that bfp even more.


----------



## dreambaby

I probably am winding myself up a bit, but I can't help but think about it. I love looking at clothes and nursery furniture too. Crazy I know !!!!! :wacko:


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> I probably am winding myself up a bit, but I can't help but think about it. I love looking at clothes and nursery furniture too. Crazy I know !!!!! :wacko:

It's not crazy I think all women TTC are like that.I know I was maybe the first 3 months we started TTC.I just have my days some days I love watching baby shows others I don't even want to hear the word baby.I think it depends where I am in my cycle.lol


----------



## famof6

I almost forgot I went to dr to get my official hsg results today and he is sending dh for a SA.He said I would have to wait until my appt. on 2/21 to get the results.That is a month away so I am in no hurry to get dh over there because I am on cd13 and I am not wasting any spermies on a test that takes a month to get the results.I may have him do it when and if af arrives.


----------



## Morganceravol

So I had a dream last night that we were having a boy! We were decoration the nursery and everything, oh I hope it's true!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> So I had a dream last night that we were having a boy! We were decoration the nursery and everything, oh I hope it's true!

I hope it is for you too hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> So I had a dream last night that we were having a boy! We were decoration the nursery and everything, oh I hope it's true!
> 
> I hope it is for you too hun. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know, me too! I'm suppose to call to get my tests results I'm so nervous!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> So I had a dream last night that we were having a boy! We were decoration the nursery and everything, oh I hope it's true!
> 
> I hope it is for you too hun. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, me too! I'm suppose to call to get my tests results I'm so nervous!Click to expand...

Go for it, just call them !!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Called, bfn :(! All my other blood work is normal so he has no idea. I have a gyno appointment for wed and I think they are doing an ultrasound!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Called, bfn :(! All my other blood work is normal so he has no idea. I have a gyno appointment for wed and I think they are doing an ultrasound!

I'm really sorry hun, I was so sure it would be a bfp for you. At least they are going to look into it for you and check you over to make sure it's all ticking along positively. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Morganceravol

I know! Only this cycle, I know you guys have a long time! But now I'm worried somethings wrong, my dr tested all my hormone levels and they were all normal I'm so confused!! My symptoms haven't gone away, do you think it could be to early still?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> I know! Only this cycle, I know you guys have a long time! But now I'm worried somethings wrong, my dr tested all my hormone levels and they were all normal I'm so confused!! My symptoms haven't gone away, do you think it could be to early still?


Hun I would think that since you are 10 days late a blood test would have pick it up.You could have Oed later than you thought though.Which would make your cycle longer.Do you use opks or temp?


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah that's what I thought, no we are just having fun trying we aren't charting yet. I did think I may have ovulated late, o guess we will find out soon! :) then we can try for the v day bfp! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> I know! Only this cycle, I know you guys have a long time! But now I'm worried somethings wrong, my dr tested all my hormone levels and they were all normal I'm so confused!! My symptoms haven't gone away, do you think it could be to early still?

This is only my 4th cycle ttc and I'm still gettting to know my cycles. I think it does take a while for the body to get a routine after coming off bc. I had two perfct 28 day cycles and then a 34 day cycle !!! Anything is possible, but I wouldn't panic too much too soon. :flower:


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, no we are just having fun trying we aren't charting yet. I did think I may have ovulated late, o guess we will find out soon! :) then we can try for the v day bfp! :)

I'm sorry! I know it's really hard when you get ur hopes up and then it doesn't happen. Hopefully at your next appointment they will get it figured out. :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Thank you kaden and dreambaby! I'm trying not to freak! My hushed is taken me to dinner and a movie today :) some good romance will do the body good! And yes hopefully we will get answers at our dr appointment. I also called my mother, as she has had five kids lol, she wasn't sure but though like dreambaby said it may be my hormones and coming off the pill. Thanks for all the love! :)


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> Thank god for the weekend !!!! Thats all I'm saying !!!!
> I hope you are all well. I hope I don't get a really long cycle every month, it's really boring waiting to ovulate as it is !!!!!
> :coffee:
> 
> Question for you all: What baby names do you guys like ???

I only have boys names picked out so far which is funny cause I'm really really wanting a girl! My ideal kids would be a girl first and then twin boys...I don't know why I want twin boys, I think maybe I'm crazy! I like the names...
Gage Zander & Gavin Kai. But we will see, I may change my mind by the time I finally have a baby.
What names do you like?


----------



## dreambaby

Well, we must stick together and stay positive !!! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank god for the weekend !!!! Thats all I'm saying !!!!
> I hope you are all well. I hope I don't get a really long cycle every month, it's really boring waiting to ovulate as it is !!!!!
> :coffee:
> 
> Question for you all: What baby names do you guys like ???
> 
> I only have boys names picked out so far which is funny cause I'm really really wanting a girl! My ideal kids would be a girl first and then twin boys...I don't know why I want twin boys, I think maybe I'm crazy! I like the names...
> Gage Zander & Gavin Kai. But we will see, I may change my mind by the time I finally have a baby.
> What names do you like?Click to expand...

Zander is a cool name. I love the idea of having twins too !!!
I like the names Imogen and Brooke for girls. My hubby wants the name Rhys for a boy as it is his middle name.


----------



## Kadan82

I have a question for you girls, I hope you don't mind me asking. Its kind of personal and doesnt have a lot to do with ttc. 
Ok would you have a problem with your husband looking at porn? What if it was affecting your sex life to the point that he only initiated or wanted sex maybe once or twice a month? Long story short that's what happened in my husband and my relationship for the first two years of marriage. I didn't know why he never wanted to have sex and I would lie in bed at night crying and thinking he was no longer in love with me. It was so hard for me to understand because before we got married he wanted it all the time. I finally discovered it about 9 months ago and was REALLY hurt. It wouldn't have been quite as bad if it didn't affect our sex life so much. I confronted him and he was honest and said that he did have a problem with porn that it has been going on for months. It had never even crossed my mind because he has always told me how much hebwas not into that kind of thing. When I found out I seriously felt like he had been cheating on me. He promised he wouldn't do it anymore and things got a lot better...that's around when we decided to start ttc. Well I recently bought a magazine with Jennifer Lopez on the front and it was talking about how she lost weight. On the inside there are pics of her and other gorgeous celebrities in swimsuits talking about their diets. I put most of the magazine in the bathroom next to bathtub in a basket. Well over the last few weeks I have noticed that he goes in the bathroom before he works out in the morning and spends a LOT of time in there. I also noticed that every time I would put another magazine on top of that one, that it would be back on the top of the stack after he left. so I know what he is doing but I haven't mentioned it. I told him a couple days ago that it was getting close to my OV time and that now we had to Bd every other day but not more because it might affect his sperm count. So he knows tonight we are suppose to Bd again, but guess what magazine was on the top this morning when he left? So between seeing that and my intuition I know he did it this morning. I am so mad! Why could he not just wait to do it with me tonight? What if that's the reason I haven't gotten pg, because he does "it" too much and doesn't give his sperms enough time to mature? So I don't know what I should do. I just saw him and couldn't help but be mean to him! He was like "what's your deal?" and I told him nothing cause I don know what to say. Should I say something to him and am I right to be upset or not? Sorry this was so long I just really need some advice!! Thanks to anyone who took time to read it.


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> I have a question for you girls, I hope you don't mind me asking. Its kind of personal and doesnt have a lot to do with ttc.
> Ok would you have a problem with your husband looking at porn? What if it was affecting your sex life to the point that he only initiated or wanted sex maybe once or twice a month? Long story short that's what happened in my husband and my relationship for the first two years of marriage. I didn't know why he never wanted to have sex and I would lie in bed at night crying and thinking he was no longer in love with me. It was so hard for me to understand because before we got married he wanted it all the time. I finally discovered it about 9 months ago and was REALLY hurt. It wouldn't have been quite as bad if it didn't affect our sex life so much. I confronted him and he was honest and said that he did have a problem with porn that it has been going on for months. It had never even crossed my mind because he has always told me how much hebwas not into that kind of thing. When I found out I seriously felt like he had been cheating on me. He promised he wouldn't do it anymore and things got a lot better...that's around when we decided to start ttc. Well I recently bought a magazine with Jennifer Lopez on the front and it was talking about how she lost weight. On the inside there are pics of her and other gorgeous celebrities in swimsuits talking about their diets. I put most of the magazine in the bathroom next to bathtub in a basket. Well over the last few weeks I have noticed that he goes in the bathroom before he works out in the morning and spends a LOT of time in there. I also noticed that every time I would put another magazine on top of that one, that it would be back on the top of the stack after he left. so I know what he is doing but I haven't mentioned it. I told him a couple days ago that it was getting close to my OV time and that now we had to Bd every other day but not more because it might affect his sperm count. So he knows tonight we are suppose to Bd again, but guess what magazine was on the top this morning when he left? So between seeing that and my intuition I know he did it this morning. I am so mad! Why could he not just wait to do it with me tonight? What if that's the reason I haven't gotten pg, because he does "it" too much and doesn't give his sperms enough time to mature? So I don't know what I should do. I just saw him and couldn't help but be mean to him! He was like "what's your deal?" and I told him nothing cause I don know what to say. Should I say something to him and am I right to be upset or not? Sorry this was so long I just really need some advice!! Thanks to anyone who took time to read it.

Porn is one of those things I think that all men secretly enjoy (some just admit it more than others. And some use it more than others). It is very selfish of him to waste his spermmies like that though when you have explained the best ways to catch the egg !!!!
My other half and I have always been open about porn, we even watch it together sometimes. It isn't something I've noticed my other half do too much secretly from me. He does however have times when he's too lazy to initiate sex and I have to be spontaneous and jump on him. I do think men like us to do that occasionally, I think they find it sexy. I dress up for my hubby occasionally too to spice things up!! But as women we also like our men to make it obvious they want us, be passionate and just throw us against the wall once in a while. 
I say talk to him and say "We need to make more of an effort with each other, I wish you would just throw me against the wall sometimes and things could be more passionate, I worry you find women in magazines and the internet more sexy than me" And hopefully he'll know then how you feel and say: "of course I find you sexy and throw you on the bed !!! Talk about the porn and ask him if it's something he wants to share with you. I think it's important for couples to be open about the sorts of things that turn each other on.


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> So I had a dream last night that we were having a boy! We were decoration the nursery and everything, oh I hope it's true!
> 
> I hope it is for you too hun. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




Kadan82 said:


> I have a question for you girls, I hope you don't mind me asking. Its kind of personal and doesnt have a lot to do with ttc.
> Ok would you have a problem with your husband looking at porn? What if it was affecting your sex life to the point that he only initiated or wanted sex maybe once or twice a month? Long story short that's what happened in my husband and my relationship for the first two years of marriage. I didn't know why he never wanted to have sex and I would lie in bed at night crying and thinking he was no longer in love with me. It was so hard for me to
> understand because before we got married he wanted it all the time. I finally discovered it about 9 months ago and was REALLY hurt. It wouldn't have been quite as bad if it didn't affect our sex life so much. I confronted him and he was honest and said that he did have a problem with porn that it has been going on for months. It had never even crossed my mind because he has always told me how much hebwas not into that kind of thing. When I found out I seriously felt like he had been cheating on me. He promised he wouldn't
> do it anymore and things got a lot better...that's around when we decided to start ttc. Well I recently bought a magazine with Jennifer Lopez on the front and it was talking about how she lost weight. On the inside there are pics of her and other gorgeous celebrities in swimsuits talking about their diets. I put most of the magazine in the bathroom next to bathtub in a basket. Well over the last few weeks I have noticed that he goes in the bathroom before he works out in the morning and spends a LOT of time in there. I also noticed that every time I would put another magazine on top of that one, that it would be back on the top of the stack after he left. so I know what he is doing but I haven't mentioned it. I told him a couple days ago that it was getting close to my OV time and that now we had to Bd every other day but not more because it might affect his sperm count. So he knows tonight we are suppose to Bd again, but guess what magazine was on the top this morning when he left? So
> between seeing that and my intuition I know he did it this morning. I am so mad! Why could he not just wait to do it with me tonight? What if that's the reason I haven't gotten pg, because he does "it" too much and doesn't give his sperms enough time to mature? So I don't know what I should do. I just saw him and couldn't help but be mean to him! He was like "what's your deal?" and I told him nothing cause I don know what to say. Should I say something
> to him and am I right to be upset or not? Sorry this was so long I just really need some advice!! Thanks to anyone who took time to read it.

Hey girl! Porn for men is something I can't deal with, like you said it makes me feel cheated on! He was bad before we got married and I found out and he saw how much it hurt me and it hasn't been an issue for us. Maybe like she said if it's something together as an arousal thing, never done it but heard it's good. That may be different. I am so sorry your dealing w this, maybe express how much it hurts you. Praying for you girl!


----------



## Kadan82

Thanks girls for your advice. I know it's natural for a guy to like porn but I think if it's done in secret and is affecting our sex life then it's not right. I hate thinking of him getting off to looking at other women! Some women don't care but it is something that obviously really bothers me. The thing that hurt me most is that he use to go in the bathroom (before I knew about it) and do that while I was sitting out on the couch....he could have been doing it with me but he would rather do it with himself while looking at someone else!! Ugh! But anyways I am going to talk to him tonight....ill let u girls know how it goes :). Thanks for the support!


----------



## famof6

Dh says all men do it.After your stories ladies he may be right.We use to have many fights over porn on and off for 6 years.It is a HUGE deal to me.I don't like porn so that is something we would never share because I don't want any part of it.Thats just me.I have cried a many times over it.Even thought once I was ready to leave over it.Kaden it did affect our sex life years ago.It has not been a problem for us for about a year or so.I honestly think some men are addicted and can't stop even if they know how much it hurts their partner.I know I always thought it was me something wrong that made him do it,but it started before he met me.I do understand that some couples watch and look at porn together and think as long as neither has a problem with it then good.Just not for me.

Kaden,I would talk to him because I know how stressful that be on a relationship and hun you don't need to be stressed while you are ttc.It's already stressful enough without adding anything else in the mix.


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..havent been on for about a week..how is everyone?
i had my hsg done on monday..everything went ok and my tubes are both open :thumbup:
i did have lots of cramping during and cramps with spotting afterwords for about 3 days
but i am just glad that everything looks ok
i did take a break from clomid this month though, so i am just hoping that i do ovulate this month without the meds
the dr doesnt know im taking a break 
but i think that clomid may have thinned my lining or done something else that prevented me from getting pregnant like maybe dried my cm up too much 
ive heard those things are both pretty common from clomid
so i took it for 4 months and this was supposed to be my 5th
i am gonna start opks tomorrow i am on cd 11 today
i am gonna be so sad if i dont ovulate...but i am trying my best to stay positive! :)


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank god for the weekend !!!! Thats all I'm saying !!!!
> I hope you are all well. I hope I don't get a really long cycle every month, it's really boring waiting to ovulate as it is !!!!!
> :coffee:
> 
> Question for you all: What baby names do you guys like ???
> 
> I only have boys names picked out so far which is funny cause I'm really really wanting a girl! My ideal kids would be a girl first and then twin boys...I don't know why I want twin boys, I think maybe I'm crazy! I like the names...
> Gage Zander & Gavin Kai. But we will see, I may change my mind by the time I finally have a baby.
> What names do you like?Click to expand...
> 
> Zander is a cool name. I love the idea of having twins too !!!
> I like the names Imogen and Brooke for girls. My hubby wants the name Rhys for a boy as it is his middle name.Click to expand...

My DD's name is Brooklyn but mostly everyone calls her Brooke good choice.lol


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> hey ladies..havent been on for about a week..how is everyone?
> i had my hsg done on monday..everything went ok and my tubes are both open :thumbup:
> i did have lots of cramping during and cramps with spotting afterwords for about 3 days
> but i am just glad that everything looks ok
> i did take a break from clomid this month though, so i am just hoping that i do ovulate this month without the meds
> the dr doesnt know im taking a break
> but i think that clomid may have thinned my lining or done something else that prevented me from getting pregnant like maybe dried my cm up too much
> ive heard those things are both pretty common from clomid
> so i took it for 4 months and this was supposed to be my 5th
> i am gonna start opks tomorrow i am on cd 11 today
> i am gonna be so sad if i dont ovulate...but i am trying my best to stay positive! :)

Well it's about time!!lol..Been wondering how your test went.I had mine on Tues and both tubes open.I did not have any cramps and just a little spotting the day of.I have heard if you have cramping during you may have had a small blockage and the dye pushed it out.So maybe you will get that BFP this cycle.Mine was painless so I don't think that is my problem but hoping the cleaning out does the trick!!GL I am cd 13 no +opk yet.


----------



## Kadan82

Thank you famof6...it's nice to know that other girls have been through the same thing! It's been really hard on me.
My dh (I don't like calling him that at the moment!) just called and asked what I was doing. I told him I was at the grocery store and he asked what I was getting. I told him grapefruit juice and lemons (I just read the thread earlier about how it helps cm) and he said "why...are you doing the j. Lo diet?"! And I said "u wish! But no it's just suppose to be good for u!". BTW...J. Lo is the person on the freaking magazine that he keeps looking at! It's so funny how naive he thinks I am. Well girls I'm gonna go have a little chat with him! I will keep you all updated. Hope y'all (sorry I'm from Texas) have a great night...I will post later :).


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> hey ladies..havent been on for about a week..how is everyone?
> i had my hsg done on monday..everything went ok and my tubes are both open :thumbup:
> i did have lots of cramping during and cramps with spotting afterwords for about 3 days
> but i am just glad that everything looks ok
> i did take a break from clomid this month though, so i am just hoping that i do ovulate this month without the meds
> the dr doesnt know im taking a break
> but i think that clomid may have thinned my lining or done something else that prevented me from getting pregnant like maybe dried my cm up too much
> ive heard those things are both pretty common from clomid
> so i took it for 4 months and this was supposed to be my 5th
> i am gonna start opks tomorrow i am on cd 11 today
> i am gonna be so sad if i dont ovulate...but i am trying my best to stay positive! :)

Hey girl! Happy u are back...was worried about u! Congrats on the good news. Stay positive :)


----------



## hlynn

thanks ladies!
yeah well it could have been possible because i know the minute the dr injected the dye in it went straight through my left one and the right one actually stopped and she said she needed more dye and the other dr gave her more and she put more and then it pushed through the right one and went all the way
so they are both open now for sure..but who knows if the right one could have been a little blocked before and the dye pushed through it
but i havent started opks yet..im cd 11 today
i am gonna start tomorrow i am just hoping that i do ovulate off of the medicine
how is everyone else doing? i need to go back through and read all the pages i missed lol


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> thanks ladies!
> yeah well it could have been possible because i know the minute the dr injected the dye in it went straight through my left one and the right one actually stopped and she said she needed more dye and the other dr gave her more and she put more and then it pushed through the right one and went all the way
> so they are both open now for sure..but who knows if the right one could have been a little blocked before and the dye pushed through it
> but i havent started opks yet..im cd 11 today
> i am gonna start tomorrow i am just hoping that i do ovulate off of the medicine
> how is everyone else doing? i need to go back through and read all the pages i missed lol


I was hoping mine did that so I would have something to blame for me not getting preggo but it went right thru.Sound positive for you though.I think quiet a few of us are waiting to O so not much been going on.Did you O before you started clomid?


----------



## hlynn

famof6 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!
> yeah well it could have been possible because i know the minute the dr injected the dye in it went straight through my left one and the right one actually stopped and she said she needed more dye and the other dr gave her more and she put more and then it pushed through the right one and went all the way
> so they are both open now for sure..but who knows if the right one could have been a little blocked before and the dye pushed through it
> but i havent started opks yet..im cd 11 today
> i am gonna start tomorrow i am just hoping that i do ovulate off of the medicine
> how is everyone else doing? i need to go back through and read all the pages i missed lol
> 
> 
> I was hoping mine did that so I would have something to blame for me not getting preggo but it went right thru.Sound positive for you though.I think quiet a few of us are waiting to O so not much been going on.Did you O before you started clomid?Click to expand...

well my story is a little confusing lol but i guess ill write a little book for u ladies here :)
ok..i was on the depo shot from ages 14 to 15 and then i was off for about a year and ended up pregnant at 16
i got off because it made me gain a TON of weight..and after i got off of it i did get on the pill but after a couple months my dads insurance stopped payin for it so we were just doing the pull out method and ended up pregnant like a month after i stopped the pill
we ended up gettng married when i was about 4 months pregnant and everything went fine i had my healthy baby girl at 17 years old 
when we was about 7 months we decided we wanted another one and i was on no birth control but we realized i hadnt had a period in like 4 months..i had only had 2 or 3 after my daughter was born 
so we made a trip to the dr who did a bunch of blood tests to make sure it was nothing serious and it wasnt, so she put me on clomid
i got pregnant the first month on clomid but right around when i got a positive hpt i was having tons of cramps and it got me a little worried so i went to the dr and she ordered an ultrasound..well the ultrasound interpreter said the baby was in my tubes..so i went in for surgery and turns out there was no baby in my tubes..she was in my uterus and everything was good
needless to say i was upset for having an unnecessary sugery but also happy at the same time that my baby was perfect and everything was ok
then i had my 2nd daughter healthy and everything was fine with her and me.
so when she turned a year we decided to get my mirena iud out and for the first month i didnt have a period so the dr put me back on clomid and i didnt ovulate the first 2 months but i did the 3rd and got pregnant but had an early m/c
so we took bout 6 months off of ttc and i did have regular periods but never used opks or nething and i started clomid again in september..i ovulated every time on the lowest dose..but my periods got shorter and shorter..like 3 days long at the most and alls they are are dark brown mucousy looking stuff..no real red blood at all...so i guess that is why i think that its something else..i think with getting pregnant 3 times right away DHs sperm would be fine and the dr agrees with me..and now that i know my tubes are open it makes me think even more that it could be my lining or maybe even dried up cm


----------



## famof6

I have seen that alot of ladies on clomid take baby aspirin.Is this to help with the lining?Also I think most either use preseed or take mucinex for cm.


----------



## hlynn

i did take baby asprin yes its used to thicken ur lining..and used preseed and also a supplement called fertilecm that is supposed to help with lining and cm..lol none of it worked :(


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> i did take baby asprin yes its used to thicken ur lining..and used preseed and also a supplement called fertilecm that is supposed to help with lining and cm..lol none of it worked :(


Sorry to hear that hun,I hope you get your bfp without the clomid this cycle!!


----------



## hlynn

thank you! im hopeful but not too much..im trying to stay neutral since i know theres a big possibility that i could not ovulate since im not on the medicine..but theres a chance that i could ovulate and probably have a better chance of getting my bfp since i didnt take the meds..it could go either way..but i am gonna start opks tomorrow and see where they get me..i am gonna be super sad if i dont ovulate..but i can go back on it next month if i dont..so thats one good thing..but i am just really hoping to get pregnant off of it..i am still taking the baby aspirin hoping that it will thicken it up while im not even taking the clomid :thumbup: but otherwise im not gonna worry too much about ttc this month..just kind of go with the flow..are we all on about the same cd day and waiting to ovulate? has everyone started the opks yet? i wanted to wait since i am normally a pretty late ovulater..usually do on about cd 16 or 17


----------



## famof6

I usually get a +opk around cd14 or 15.So I guess that would make me O around 16 or 17.I use the smiley opk's and sometimes use the ic's along with them,but hardly ever get a positive on the sticks.

I know Coffee is close to O not sure about everyone else.Coffee hoping you are busy catching that eggy!!


----------



## hlynn

well good luck i hope u get ur pos opk very soon!
i am not even sure what to expect this month if i do ovulate
i dont know what i normal unmedicated cycle is like for me
so its really just a mystery to me..im gonna start opks tomorrow which will be cd 12 and see what happens from there
on clomid i would get a positive on cd 17 and have tons of o pains that same day
so i always assumed thats when i ovulated but still BD a week after the positive opk to be safe..
i really hope i get a pos one this month :)
and i hope everyone else catches the eggys!


----------



## famof6

It's been getting quiet around here ladies.How is everyone doing?Not much going on here waiting on DH to get home so I can attack!!:haha:


----------



## hlynn

not much is going on here either..did an opk yesterday cd 12 and it was negative..but ive started getting a lot of cramps these past few hours so idk why that would be..deff cant be period i just got off of it! :wacko: hopefully its ovulation gearing up :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies! My husband is still convinced I'm pregnant even after the blood was negative! My bbs are more sore then ever with tons of veins and starting to see stretch marks?!! ( I have small bbs so it's a big deal lol) he thinks I ovulated late cause of coming off bcp this cycle. How exciting would that be? Not getting my hopes up but can't wait to get the ultrasound and exam at the obgyn!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening Ladies, 
Sorry I havent been about much.. Life has been a bit mad here.. I am still waiting for O time, According to my body is should be about now, but according to opk I has a nearly postive yesturday and now neg's so not quite sure whats happening, me and hubby are trying to baby dance as much as possible...

I have also had a problem with my throat.. and its really worrying me... It doesnt hurt or anything but it feelings like something is stuck in my throat and it looks a bit swollen.. its been going on for a week now, so tomorrow i am going to call the doctors, 1 i am worried that he might give me antibiotics , and they could effect my TTC.. And 2 What if it is something more serious :cry: 

I have been trying to take my mind of things, by doing my 365 challenge.. which i am really enjoy doing.....

If anyone interested in seeing it let me know or add me as a friend on facebook, name is kelly murdoch and my profile pic is a raccoon in a pair of jeans..lol....

How is everyone else doing ??

xxxx


----------



## famof6

Morgan,I hope your ob gives you some answers hun!!Did you have af while on bcp?I thought it could take a few months for af to become regular.

Coffee,O is playing crazy tricks on me too.-opk again today.I hope the problem with your throat comes out to be something very minor.


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA just working a lot :s
However I'm in my ovulation time and I'm ready to pounce as well!!! 
I have my yearly check up tomorrow so I'm going to discuss ttc with my family doctor


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morgan,I hope your ob gives you some answers hun!!Did you have af while on bcp?I thought it could take a few months for af to become regular.
> 
> Coffee,O is playing crazy tricks on me too.-opk again today.I hope the problem with your throat comes out to be something very minor.

Yeah my af was always regular on bcp! And I have come off them before and always started my period right away like the next day! So confusing! I hope so too! :)


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Morgan,I hope your ob gives you some answers hun!!Did you have af while on bcp?I thought it could take a few months for af to become regular.
> 
> Coffee,O is playing crazy tricks on me too.-opk again today.I hope the problem with your throat comes out to be something very minor.
> 
> Yeah my af was always regular on bcp! And I have come off them before and always started my period right away like the next day! So confusing! I hope so too! :)Click to expand...

Well thats good,regular cycles are always a plus.I just thought I had seen some of the other ladies coming off bcp having problems with af.I have never taken bcp I did go to get them once but they said I was pregnant and sent me home.lol..Fx it is still to early for you to test!!


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA just working a lot :s
> However I'm in my ovulation time and I'm ready to pounce as well!!!
> I have my yearly check up tomorrow so I'm going to discuss ttc with my family doctor

Looks like we can all symptom spot together in our 2ww.Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks girl! I hope so too! :) if not I'm excited to figure your it out so we can start trying some more!! :)


----------



## penniepie

Well I'm 4 days before ovulation and we did the BD cd 9 and 10 Im a bit worried with our work schedules that we may not get to do it much more! I hope we do but if not do I have a chance??


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Well I'm 4 days before ovulation and we did the BD cd 9 and 10 Im a bit worried with our work schedules that we may not get to do it much more! I hope we do but if not do I have a chance??

What cd are you on?Honestly 4 days would be pushing it if you did bd today.I read that at the very most in the very best conditions sperm can live for 5 day,but usually much less.I hope you can sneak in another bd before the big O.I totally understand the work schedule thing.When dh has to work days and I work nights it just doesn't happen.GL


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning all, 
Well all opk's are coming back neg now, Guess I have ovulated now... I am in the 2 week wait.. Going to try and keep myself busy or i will go insane.. :)


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning all,
> Well all opk's are coming back neg now, Guess I have ovulated now... I am in the 2 week wait.. Going to try and keep myself busy or i will go insane.. :)

GL,I just got my +opk today so I am right behind you,going back to work tonight so that should keep me busy.:dust::dust:


----------



## penniepie

Well ladies i had my yearly physical today and mentioned to my doc about ttc

She did all the blood tests and said wait until thursday to call and find out if you are immune to rubella....thursday is when i ovulate - so for the sake of being safe for a potential little one im waiting until thursday - i just hope if she gives the clear it isnt too late....and if she said i need the vaccine i have to put my ttc on hold for 3 months

Im bummed out alot - i really felt this month was it for me :(

And now im thinking what it i already did concieve or whatever and i get the results back saying i need the vaccine and hope will i know if im too early to test...what harm could i have done or will do with a vaccine

Oh no i feel like a selfish person now :(


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies! looks like everyone is ovulating! lol
yesterday i got a pretty dark opk, not positive yet but way darker than the day before
and today i went to take one when i woke up, and my cup spilled all in my sink :(
i was so angry! lol so now i gotta wait about 3 more hours and not drink barely nething but sips of water and try another!
i was really thinking that today might be my positive one, ive been crampy lately and since yesterdays was pretty dark i got excited
we will see i guess..but in the past ive learned that i mostly only get true positives if i use fmu for some reason
they arent always positive, but i only get my true ones with fmu..so i hope maybe i can hold it long enough and not drink much so its like fmu in a few hours :wacko:
on clomid i didnt ovulate til cd 17 but now that im off of it i was thinking i might ovulate a few days earlier :thumbup:
i will just be happy IF i do at all lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Bad cramping today and tiny bit of spotting. What's going on?! I just wanna understand what's going on, so that we can start ttc again!! Gl girls!


----------



## Morganceravol

So I'm getting excited!! If this is my period I would ovulate a little before valentines day!! :) how fun!!


----------



## hlynn

i used the smu a while ago and it was almost positive
they were really close to the same color but not quite as dark
so i am just gonna keep doing them and see if they go back to really negative 
because i have had many months where i do ovulate for sure but only get close to positive opks
i might even try another one tonight to see what it says
ive been having a lot of cramps though lately..so im wondering what they mean..
i am hoping they mean ovulation! :)
i would be SO happy if i ovulate even though i didnt take the clomid


----------



## famof6

hlynn,I was the same way I would get a close positive but never a positive.The line never got as dark as the control line.So I switched to the smileys.I use the ic's and when I get a close to dark line I start using the digitals.Like today I has a dark line but no where near as dark as control line but I did get a smiley.The ic's drove me crazy I thought I was not Oing.I hope you get that positive soon!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies question,? I am pretty sure af came today not super heavy so not sure completely. Anyways should I keep my gyno appointment for wed to make sure my tubes and everything is okay and make sure I didn't have a mc? Just thought I'd get advice! Thanks!


----------



## hlynn

famof6 said:


> hlynn,I was the same way I would get a close positive but never a positive.The line never got as dark as the control line.So I switched to the smileys.I use the ic's and when I get a close to dark line I start using the digitals.Like today I has a dark line but no where near as dark as control line but I did get a smiley.The ic's drove me crazy I thought I was not Oing.I hope you get that positive soon!!

wow really?! because i honestly never do..but the thing is..i used to get positive ones that u could really tell they were positive..but since i started trying again in september i cant get a really complete positive..maybe i should switch to more expensive ones..but its probably too late now since i got my really close to positive one today..that is crazy that u had the same thing happen to you though i thought maybe it waas just me..so if i dont get a bfp this month i am gonna buy the more expensive ones for next time..because i hate not getting a fully positive one..its just confusing and then i worry the whole time that maybe it wasnt positive n maybe i didnt ovulate..i had been getting progesterone tests to make sure i was ovulating because i was on clomid and even though i never got fully positives i did ovulate..but this month i am gonna be freaking out thinking i didnt ovulate lol :dohh:


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies question,? I am pretty sure af came today not super heavy so not sure completely. Anyways should I keep my gyno appointment for wed to make sure my tubes and everything is okay and make sure I didn't have a mc? Just thought I'd get advice! Thanks!

i would keep the appointment..maybe even just give the dr a call and let her know that ur having light bleeding and see what she says..i know that the hsg tests should be done shortly after ur period (i had mine 6 days after) so maybe if it is a true period it will be a good thing for u to go in


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies question,? I am pretty sure af came today not super heavy so not sure completely. Anyways should I keep my gyno appointment for wed to make sure my tubes and everything is okay and make sure I didn't have a mc? Just thought I'd get advice! Thanks!

I would keep the appt.Do you use opks?You may have had a late O.Since you never had a +hpt I would say you did not have a mc,but your dr maybe able to find out why af was late.Stress can cause you to o late and therefore have a longer cycle.That happened to me for 2 cycles.So I am trying to go stress free this cycle.GL this cycle!


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> hlynn,I was the same way I would get a close positive but never a positive.The line never got as dark as the control line.So I switched to the smileys.I use the ic's and when I get a close to dark line I start using the digitals.Like today I has a dark line but no where near as dark as control line but I did get a smiley.The ic's drove me crazy I thought I was not Oing.I hope you get that positive soon!!
> 
> wow really?! because i honestly never do..but the thing is..i used to get positive ones that u could really tell they were positive..but since i started trying again in september i cant get a really complete positive..maybe i should switch to more expensive ones..but its probably too late now since i got my really close to positive one today..that is crazy that u had the same thing happen to you though i thought maybe it waas just me..so if i dont get a bfp this month i am gonna buy the more expensive ones for next time..because i hate not getting a fully positive one..its just confusing and then i worry the whole time that maybe it wasnt positive n maybe i didnt ovulate..i had been getting progesterone tests to make sure i was ovulating because i was on clomid and even though i never got fully positives i did ovulate..but this month i am gonna be freaking out thinking i didnt ovulate lol :dohh:Click to expand...

I usually don't recommend them because they are more expensive,but they have saved me my sanity.When I used only the ics I would line them up trying to see if they were getting darker.I hated having to hold my pee for hours.If you use the ics and when it gets close to a positive start the digital then you really don't use that many.Mine come in a box of 20 and I usually use 4 a cycle.If you only use digital then it may take 10 a cycle.Do you temp?I have just started a few days ago drs orders.I hope it helps to determing O day.


----------



## hlynn

i dont temp..i tried before i have the thermomenter and everything but i can never get a full nights sleep and its hard to even get four straight hours..my one daughter still wakes up at night for me to get her milk and stuff..so my temps fluctuated so much that i just stopped..i realllllly would LOVE to though, so that i would know whats going on with my body more..its frusterating..but i for sure will try the digitals..if i dont get pg this cycle but i really hope that i ovulate..but i dont even know if i will know now :(


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> i dont temp..i tried before i have the thermomenter and everything but i can never get a full nights sleep and its hard to even get four straight hours..my one daughter still wakes up at night for me to get her milk and stuff..so my temps fluctuated so much that i just stopped..i realllllly would LOVE to though, so that i would know whats going on with my body more..its frusterating..but i for sure will try the digitals..if i dont get pg this cycle but i really hope that i ovulate..but i dont even know if i will know now :(

I work night shift so I don't think temping is going to work for me either.Well of course you did O!!We will all be in the 2ww very soon,except Coffee she jumped ahead of us,so looks like she is getting her BFP 1st!!!:happydance:



Kaden,Where are you?


----------



## Morganceravol

Man now I'm gonna be behind everyone haha. Oh well fx ed for all you ladies!


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Man now I'm gonna be behind everyone haha. Oh well fx ed for all you ladies!

hey i am just still hoping i ovulate this month! i havent gotten a fully positive opk yet..but at least ur having tests done to check ur tubes..i know that i felt loads better after i had mine..its like a weight was lifted lol


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning all, 

Well I think i have messed up this month.. my cycles since my operation have gone from 28 days to 30 days.. So i should ovulate around the CD15.

So this month i have been doing the opk's never got a sure positive, but then i could be one of these ladies who have there surge in the middle of the night as strong surge only lasts about 6 hours... all opk are now neg.... so got my close positive on CD 13

We have be B'ding CD 9 12 13 & 14

I dont have any ovulation symptoms any more they all went by yesterday afternoon which would have been CD15.. But we didnt do anything last night.. Am i right in thinking last night should have been prime time to do it... I have a funny feeling I have missed the right time again this month...

One confused lady

xxx


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well I think i have messed up this month.. my cycles since my operation have gone from 28 days to 30 days.. So i should ovulate around the CD15.
> 
> So this month i have been doing the opk's never got a sure positive, but then i could be one of these ladies who have there surge in the middle of the night as strong surge only lasts about 6 hours... all opk are now neg.... so got my close positive on CD 13
> 
> We have be B'ding CD 9 12 13 & 14
> 
> I dont have any ovulation symptoms any more they all went by yesterday afternoon which would have been CD15.. But we didnt do anything last night.. Am i right in thinking last night should have been prime time to do it... I have a funny feeling I have missed the right time again this month...
> 
> One confused lady
> 
> xxx


If your closest positive was on cd 13,I think you are good.Sounds like you had some spermies waiting on that egg.I always try to bd 3 days in a row after a +opk,but today is not looking promising my first night back to work and now I am so tired and not in the mood.lol.


----------



## penniepie

im soo bummed....i cant even bd...

i dont have results back from my rubella immunity test and by the time i get them it will be too late for this month...

Im really depressed by this i had such high hopes for a BFP for my hubby valentines day :(


----------



## Morganceravol

So this is def af showing up late!! I'm glad cause at least I know when we can try again!! And possibley could have a little bean in my belly by valentines day!! Still curious as to what the doc will say! Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## hlynn

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well I think i have messed up this month.. my cycles since my operation have gone from 28 days to 30 days.. So i should ovulate around the CD15.
> 
> So this month i have been doing the opk's never got a sure positive, but then i could be one of these ladies who have there surge in the middle of the night as strong surge only lasts about 6 hours... all opk are now neg.... so got my close positive on CD 13
> 
> We have be B'ding CD 9 12 13 & 14
> 
> I dont have any ovulation symptoms any more they all went by yesterday afternoon which would have been CD15.. But we didnt do anything last night.. Am i right in thinking last night should have been prime time to do it... I have a funny feeling I have missed the right time again this month...
> 
> One confused lady
> 
> xxx

i am one of the ladies that never get a fully positive opk..i think i got my darkest one today..today is day 15 for me and also on 13 i got a pretty dark one but now its all dried up and i cant really get a pic of it i hate not always getting fully positive opks..it just makes everything that much more confusing as if all this ttc isnt confusing as it is! :dohh:
i would say that cd 14 would have been ur most fertile day, if u ovulated on cd 15 it would have helped to do it but i think cd 14 would have been better


----------



## Morganceravol

I hope you all get a wonderful egg!! I am excited for the dr even though I'm bleeding a little, I am getting an ultrasound and I've never had one so it'll be neat to see how everything looks! :)


----------



## hlynn

https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg

that is my opk from this morning..ill prolly take another one later on today and see what it looks like..i know its not completely positive but sometimes this is the closest i can get..but i am still gonna keep taking them and BDing every other day


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> I hope you all get a wonderful egg!! I am excited for the dr even though I'm bleeding a little, I am getting an ultrasound and I've never had one so it'll be neat to see how everything looks! :)

i am glad ur being so positive about everything! :thumbup:
sounds like u deserve ur bfp asap :) 
what test are u getting exactly


----------



## Morganceravol

Well my general doctor wanted me to go to this gyno as I don't have one since or moved and he wasn't sure what is going on. He was sure I wa prego and then confused him when it came back negative. I guess just to make sure everything is normal an opened and hormones are okay and all. And it is prob smart to see a obgyn and talk about ttc since I havent yet. Thanks girl I hope so! :)


----------



## hlynn

i go to an obgyn..i just had my hsg done which is an xray and they put dye into the cervix to make sure it runs through the tubes so that shows they are open..mine were..my left one had to have more dye added so it would run all the way through but it did after more dye was added...i was on the clomid medicine it helps u ovulate..and i wanted an ultrasound to check my lining and everything and my dr never would do it :( so thats why i am on a break from it this cycle..i had veerrry light and short periods despite knowing i ovulated for sure because i had progesterone tests..and even though my dr was never concerned about it i was..lol so i took my own little secret break that my dr doesnt know about :)


----------



## famof6

Okay ladies,I have a TMI question.Do any of you ladies have pain while dtd.I was suppose to O today.This am while while we were trying to catch that eggy.I had a terrible pain on the left like there was actually something very sore in there not like cramping.It was only in a certain position.:haha:.I have never had this before.Could it be a cyst or something or is it normal when you are about to O?Anyway tell me what you ladies think.


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Okay ladies,I have a TMI question.Do any of you ladies have pain while dtd.I was suppose to O today.This am while while we were trying to catch that eggy.I had a terrible pain on the left like there was actually something very sore in there not like cramping.It was only in a certain position.:haha:.I have never had this before.Could it be a cyst or something or is it normal when you are about to O?Anyway tell me what you ladies think.

Girl I have been having that since everything has been going on, to the point where we had to stop I was in tears! I suppose we shall see tomorrow if there is a cyst or anything! I hope it's gets better!!


----------



## hlynn

i get that all the time too..i dont think its anything like a cyst..im not sure what causes it though


----------



## penniepie

Ladies I need your support :(
If I need the vaccination I can't ttc for 3 months!
If I don't need it I find out tomorrow a day after ovulation :( I'm so down


----------



## hlynn

penniepie said:


> Ladies I need your support :(
> If I need the vaccination I can't ttc for 3 months!
> If I don't need it I find out tomorrow a day after ovulation :( I'm so down

im not sure what that means..i never had to get any vaccines while i was pregnant or trying..and how come u cant try for that long? cant u just wait to get it?


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> Ladies I need your support :(
> If I need the vaccination I can't ttc for 3 months!
> If I don't need it I find out tomorrow a day after ovulation :( I'm so down

Hiya, I found out i needed the rubella injection just before i had my operation and they did it one week post op and they told me one month before i could try...

famof6 ~ everything is more sensitive when you are ovulating, I sure there nothing to be worried about.. :hugs: 

Hope you other ladies are ok this morning.. I am now trying to keeps myself busy in the tww.. 

Hope your ok Kardan, havent seen you on for a while..

xxxx


----------



## penniepie

hey what happened to dreambaby?


----------



## hlynn

i got another dark opk today and it seems to be the darkest i think so im gonna call it my positive..and next month if im not pregnant i am getting more expensive ones because these internet cheapies are frusterating nd i hate that i can never get a fully positive opk even though i know that i ovulate! grrr lol but i am just glad that they got this dark because i was so scared i wouldnt ovulate..but yesterday i was having cramps, bloating, backache and just soreness..even touching my stomach kind of hurts..its a little better today but all the symptoms are still there..so im not even sure when to call ovulation day? when i get a fully negative? or if i do get a negative one tomorrow should i call today ovulation day? :wacko: so confusing i wish i could temp!
anyway, heres my opk from today, what do u ladies think? its dried up though since the pic, and it still looks pretty dark
https://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9566/sam1829.jpg


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> hey what happened to dreambaby?

Hiya, sorry guys we've been really busy at work. We have an internal inspection coming up and the paperwork is stacking up !!! :wacko:

I'm a little behind you ladies, I'm still getting negative on the OPKs and I don't think I am going to ovulate for another week or so at least. I am trying to relax, so my cycle settles. 

I hope you guys are all ok, I am catching up with the posts now to see what I have missed. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Ladies I need your support :(
> If I need the vaccination I can't ttc for 3 months!
> If I don't need it I find out tomorrow a day after ovulation :( I'm so down

I can imagine how disappointing this would be. Hopefully it wont be necessary. :hugs:

And if it does, it's for a good course - a healthy, beautiful baby.


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg
> 
> that is my opk from this morning..ill prolly take another one later on today and see what it looks like..i know its not completely positive but sometimes this is the closest i can get..but i am still gonna keep taking them and BDing every other day

I have used two different brands of OPKs now, and I get definate dark positives with one brand and weak ones with a different brand. Don't know what thats all about.


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg
> 
> that is my opk from this morning..ill prolly take another one later on today and see what it looks like..i know its not completely positive but sometimes this is the closest i can get..but i am still gonna keep taking them and BDing every other day
> 
> I have used two different brands of OPKs now, and I get definate dark positives with one brand and weak ones with a different brand. Don't know what thats all about.Click to expand...

welcome back how have u been?!
i wasnt on last week either for about a week..it actually was a nice break i was pretty down about AF coming
but im back with my PMA and hoping that this month is it!
I just wish that these opks would show me what i want lol
it feels better to hear from ladies who have had the same problem though
i know its confusing! 
idk what to think or what to count as my positive.
if i dont get a bfp this cycle i am for sure switching opks..because the internet ones just arent showing what i wnat them too.
they do get dark as u can see but its not even considered positive to other ppl.
but i know from the past that even with those kinds of dark ones that its my positive because i would get the progesterone tests done because i was on clomid and it showed i ovulated
so im just considering that one my positive..and since i had tons of cramps, soreness, bloating, and even backache yesterday i would say that it was my ovulation day
but i am still gonna keep doing opks until i get a deff negative one and keep BDing until then..i wish i had used another brand this time around! its going to kill me not knowing for sure if i ovulated or not but my symptoms yesterday were pretty good for ovulation i think!


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg
> 
> that is my opk from this morning..ill prolly take another one later on today and see what it looks like..i know its not completely positive but sometimes this is the closest i can get..but i am still gonna keep taking them and BDing every other day
> 
> I have used two different brands of OPKs now, and I get definate dark positives with one brand and weak ones with a different brand. Don't know what thats all about.Click to expand...
> 
> welcome back how have u been?!
> i wasnt on last week either for about a week..it actually was a nice break i was pretty down about AF coming
> but im back with my PMA and hoping that this month is it!
> I just wish that these opks would show me what i want lol
> it feels better to hear from ladies who have had the same problem though
> i know its confusing!
> idk what to think or what to count as my positive.
> if i dont get a bfp this cycle i am for sure switching opks..because the internet ones just arent showing what i wnat them too.
> they do get dark as u can see but its not even considered positive to other ppl.
> but i know from the past that even with those kinds of dark ones that its my positive because i would get the progesterone tests done because i was on clomid and it showed i ovulated
> so im just considering that one my positive..and since i had tons of cramps, soreness, bloating, and even backache yesterday i would say that it was my ovulation day
> but i am still gonna keep doing opks until i get a deff negative one and keep BDing until then..i wish i had used another brand this time around! its going to kill me not knowing for sure if i ovulated or not but my symptoms yesterday were pretty good for ovulation i think!Click to expand...

Hiya :hi:
I just feel a bit bored, where my cycle has got longer. Feels like forever waiting to ovulate now aswell as a long 2ww !!
I am a little stressed as work is heavy at the mo and that also panics me into thinking it could affect my cycle in a negative way.
I just make a judgement according to a darkish OPK and a temperature dip (which I normally get on ovulation day. It is difficult though !!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies' back from my doctors appointment! So kinda scared, he told me I have some endometerosis. He said it's not really bad ( but that's been the pain during sex and other symptoms), he said the only thing that helps is surgery or he said normally when women get pregnant all the pain goes away. I asked about infertility cause I know that is a side effect of that and he said it will be hard to get pregnant as I get older. So he is hoping I'll be pregnant by feb or march so we don't have to do the surgery. So kinda scary by the dh thinks all will be okay. My ovaries showed lots of eggs in the scan! :) so please bfp this cycle!!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies' back from my doctors appointment! So kinda scared, he told me I have some endometerosis. He said it's not really bad ( but that's been the pain during sex and other symptoms), he said the only thing that helps is surgery or he said normally when women get pregnant all the pain goes away. I asked about infertility cause I know that is a side effect of that and he said it will be hard to get pregnant as I get older. So he is hoping I'll be pregnant by feb or march so we don't have to do the surgery. So kinda scary by the dh thinks all will be okay. My ovaries showed lots of eggs in the scan! :) so please bfp this cycle!!

I am glad you got some answers.I personally know very little about Endo,a close friend of mine her sister has it.I have seen a few threads on TTC with Endo.You may want to check them out.I hope you get that BFP before March.


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies' back from my doctors appointment! So kinda scared, he told me I have some endometerosis. He said it's not really bad ( but that's been the pain during sex and other symptoms), he said the only thing that helps is surgery or he said normally when women get pregnant all the pain goes away. I asked about infertility cause I know that is a side effect of that and he said it will be hard to get pregnant as I get older. So he is hoping I'll be pregnant by feb or march so we don't have to do the surgery. So kinda scary by the dh thinks all will be okay. My ovaries showed lots of eggs in the scan! :) so please bfp this cycle!!
> 
> I am glad you got some answers.I personally know very little about Endo,a close friend of mine her sister has it.I have seen a few threads on TTC with Endo.You may want to check them out.I hope you get that BFP before March.Click to expand...

Yeah I don't know much either but what makes it better is pregnancy or menopause. Just kinda scary cause the first think I thought was infertility, but he assured me that me being so young shouldn't effect it that much. It does shed light on why I've had such miserable periods my whole life. Yes me too! Have u ovulated yet?


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies' back from my doctors appointment! So kinda scared, he told me I have some endometerosis. He said it's not really bad ( but that's been the pain during sex and other symptoms), he said the only thing that helps is surgery or he said normally when women get pregnant all the pain goes away. I asked about infertility cause I know that is a side effect of that and he said it will be hard to get pregnant as I get older. So he is hoping I'll be pregnant by feb or march so we don't have to do the surgery. So kinda scary by the dh thinks all will be okay. My ovaries showed lots of eggs in the scan! :) so please bfp this cycle!!

so glad u got some answers! i dont much either about endo, but i do have a friend who is only 21 and she has it..but has gotten pregnant 2 times and i dont think its been hard for her either time..i got everything crossed for u that u get ur bfp this cycle! surgery doesnt sound as good as a bfp! :winkwink: that is awesome about there being lots of eggs in there i wish i could get a scan to look at my lining, eggs and all that..i guess that will come with time if i dont get my bfp by march!


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg
> 
> that is my opk from this morning..ill prolly take another one later on today and see what it looks like..i know its not completely positive but sometimes this is the closest i can get..but i am still gonna keep taking them and BDing every other day
> 
> I have used two different brands of OPKs now, and I get definate dark positives with one brand and weak ones with a different brand. Don't know what thats all about.Click to expand...
> 
> welcome back how have u been?!
> i wasnt on last week either for about a week..it actually was a nice break i was pretty down about AF coming
> but im back with my PMA and hoping that this month is it!
> I just wish that these opks would show me what i want lol
> it feels better to hear from ladies who have had the same problem though
> i know its confusing!
> idk what to think or what to count as my positive.
> if i dont get a bfp this cycle i am for sure switching opks..because the internet ones just arent showing what i wnat them too.
> they do get dark as u can see but its not even considered positive to other ppl.
> but i know from the past that even with those kinds of dark ones that its my positive because i would get the progesterone tests done because i was on clomid and it showed i ovulated
> so im just considering that one my positive..and since i had tons of cramps, soreness, bloating, and even backache yesterday i would say that it was my ovulation day
> but i am still gonna keep doing opks until i get a deff negative one and keep BDing until then..i wish i had used another brand this time around! its going to kill me not knowing for sure if i ovulated or not but my symptoms yesterday were pretty good for ovulation i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya :hi:
> I just feel a bit bored, where my cycle has got longer. Feels like forever waiting to ovulate now aswell as a long 2ww !!
> I am a little stressed as work is heavy at the mo and that also panics me into thinking it could affect my cycle in a negative way.
> I just make a judgement according to a darkish OPK and a temperature dip (which I normally get on ovulation day. It is difficult though !!!Click to expand...

i wish that i could do temping, but i barely ever get a good nights sleep, even 4 straight hours is pushing it, so i dont really wanna try that until ive been trying for longer..i usually just go by a darkish opk and some ovulation signs that i get, like fertile cm and i also get bloated, crampy, sore and these last couple months have even had some back pain and thats usually after a positive opk so im fairly confident its ovulation, just dont know if its before during or after, thats where the temping would come in handy i spose :wacko:


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies' back from my doctors appointment! So kinda scared, he told me I have some endometerosis. He said it's not really bad ( but that's been the pain during sex and other symptoms), he said the only thing that helps is surgery or he said normally when women get pregnant all the pain goes away. I asked about infertility cause I know that is a side effect of that and he said it will be hard to get pregnant as I get older. So he is hoping I'll be pregnant by feb or march so we don't have to do the surgery. So kinda scary by the dh thinks all will be okay. My ovaries showed lots of eggs in the scan! :) so please bfp this cycle!!
> 
> so glad u got some answers! i dont much either about endo, but i do have a friend who is only 21 and she has it..but has gotten pregnant 2 times and i dont think its been hard for her either time..i got everything crossed for u that u get ur bfp this cycle! surgery doesnt sound as good as a bfp! :winkwink: that is awesome about there being lots of eggs in there i wish i could get a scan to look at my lining, eggs and all that..i guess that will come with time if i dont get my bfp by march!Click to expand...

Me too! That's so encouraging about your friend! :) no surgery doesn't sound fun at all! I hope you get ur bfn this cycle and me as well! My mother said that we shouldn't have start ttc untill 3 months off bcp is that old wives tale? Thanks for all the encouragement hubby and I are hoping it's this cycle. And that te Nd isn't too painful for me!

Question for everyone, which ovulation sticks do u all use?


----------



## Kadan82

Hey girls! Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Been really busy with work :(. Sounds like a lot has been going on around here. At least everyone seems to be figuring out what's going on with their bodies so hopefully that will help. I'm on cd 18 and am thinking I will OV anytime. My OPK's are getting darker but I ran out yesterday so I have to go get more...I feel like I spend way too much money on those things! Dh and I haven't gotten to bd as much as I would have liked because of our schedules :(. I am having cramping on my lower left side today. We haven't bd'd since Saturday night. I wanted to last night but dh was asleep when I got out of the shower. I told him he needed to come home from work this morning for a bd session but he got tied up with work. Damn work...don't know how I will ever get preggo with our schedules. So since I am having the cramping which I'm thinking is OV cramping do you all think it's too late now to possibly catch the eggy if we bd tonight? I really really hope not!!


----------



## Morganceravol

We were wondering where you were! Hope you o soon!! :)


----------



## hlynn

i would say keep BDing! if u havent gotten a fully positive opk yet maybe u havent ovulated yet! but i would deff try to get as much :sex: in as possible for the next few days :winkwink: FX'ed this is it! im on cd 16 and im not totally sure but i might have ovulated yesterday or today..so maybe we can test around the same time together :)


----------



## hlynn

morganceravol - i use internet cheapies, but if u havent noticed they arent working the best for me..with my second DD i used the answer brand they worked great for me..so i am gonna go back to them if no bfp this month :)


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> We were wondering where you were! Hope you o soon!! :)

Hey girlie...sorry to hear about the endometriosis. My best friend has it and has had it for a long time. She is on birth control to help control it and has even had the surgery for it. She isn't married and not wanting children anytime soon but she is hoping the BC will keep it from getting too bad. She said that sex is really painful for her also. Her mom had it as well and was still able to have two babies. So good luck, I'm sure u will get ur BFP soon!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> We were wondering where you were! Hope you o soon!! :)
> 
> Hey girlie...sorry to hear about the endometriosis. My best friend has it and has had it for a long time. She is on birth control to help control it and has even had the surgery for it. She isn't married and not wanting children anytime soon but she is hoping the BC will keep it from getting too bad. She said that sex is really painful for her also. Her mom had it as well and was still able to have two babies. So good luck, I'm sure u will get ur BFP soon!!Click to expand...

Thanks girl! It's all just settling in, it's weird ya know but nice at the same time cause since I was s girl I have had horrible abdomen pain and cramps. In that area it sheds light on why I was always in pain. I am sure it will be okay that's what my dh keeps telling me, fingers crossed for feb bfp for us all! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> morganceravol - i use internet cheapies, but if u havent noticed they arent working the best for me..with my second DD i used the answer brand they worked great for me..so i am gonna go back to them if no bfp this month :)

Haha yeah that's what I have been reading, I am thinking I'll get the answer ones as well! :) thanks!


----------



## hlynn

i just took another opk about an hour ago..i think its the darkest i have gotten :)
tell me what u think 
https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6795/sam1854.jpg


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> i just took another opk about an hour ago..i think its the darkest i have gotten :)
> tell me what u think
> https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6795/sam1854.jpg

That's usually about how mine look at the darkest. I don't think mine has ever gotten as dark as the control line. I'd def say you are going to OV any day! Happy BD'g :)!! Hopefully we can test and get are BFPs around the same time!


----------



## hlynn

yeah mine too! 
i am for sure gonna try a different brand next month if i dont get my bfp this month
but i took another this morning and its negative but still pretty dark
so i might try another one tonight and see if its negative.
if it is, what day would u say i ovulated on? today? 
the day before yesterday i had tons of cramps bloating stomach soreness and a backache
then yesterday mostly just soreness..like couldnt press on my stomach or nething cuz it hurt
and today i just woke up but cant really tell lol
i also had another question for u ladies, does anyone else get like..nausea when they ovulate?
i have woken up the past 3 nights in the middle of the night sick to my stomach, and even during the day i cant eat much because i just feel..sick
i have no other symptoms so i dont think its the flu or nething..im not throwing up either, its just a sick feeling and it started when my opks started getting darker :wacko:


----------



## Morganceravol

I went out and got my Opk's today! So excited, I haven't used them yet since we had just stopped bc last cycle. I'm on cd 4 I have normal 28 days cycles, when should I start?


----------



## hlynn

i bet u r excited! i was too when i first started..not so much ne more lol :)
i start on cd 12 but thats because my cycles are 31 days and ovulation usually happens on cd17
so if u have shorter ones i would maybe start on cd10 or 11


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> I went out and got my Opk's today! So excited, I haven't used them yet since we had just stopped bc last cycle. I'm on cd 4 I have normal 28 days cycles, when should I start?

Yeah I agree with hlynn...I would probably start on cd 10 if I were u.


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> yeah mine too!
> i am for sure gonna try a different brand next month if i dont get my bfp this month
> but i took another this morning and its negative but still pretty dark
> so i might try another one tonight and see if its negative.
> if it is, what day would u say i ovulated on? today?
> the day before yesterday i had tons of cramps bloating stomach soreness and a backache
> then yesterday mostly just soreness..like couldnt press on my stomach or nething cuz it hurt
> and today i just woke up but cant really tell lol
> i also had another question for u ladies, does anyone else get like..nausea when they ovulate?
> i have woken up the past 3 nights in the middle of the night sick to my
> stomach, and even during the day i cant eat much because i just feel..sick
> i have no other symptoms so i dont think its the flu or nething..im not throwing up either, its just a sick feeling and it started when my opks started getting darker :wacko:

You should do another one tonight and if there is no test line my guess would b that u OV'd today. I had cramps yesterday and did an opk last night and it was pretty dark but not as dark as control line. I did it again just a little bit ago and it was the darkest I've ever gotten! So I guess I haven't OV'd yet which I'm happy about cause I thought I had missed it. For me it seems that I OV about 2 days after I first get the cramping.
I haven't ever experienced the nausea with OV...I don't know why that would happen but everyone is different. I know u said OVing with clomid is pretty painful, is it as bad now that you aren't taking it?


----------



## hlynn

Kadan82 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> yeah mine too!
> i am for sure gonna try a different brand next month if i dont get my bfp this month
> but i took another this morning and its negative but still pretty dark
> so i might try another one tonight and see if its negative.
> if it is, what day would u say i ovulated on? today?
> the day before yesterday i had tons of cramps bloating stomach soreness and a backache
> then yesterday mostly just soreness..like couldnt press on my stomach or nething cuz it hurt
> and today i just woke up but cant really tell lol
> i also had another question for u ladies, does anyone else get like..nausea when they ovulate?
> i have woken up the past 3 nights in the middle of the night sick to my
> stomach, and even during the day i cant eat much because i just feel..sick
> i have no other symptoms so i dont think its the flu or nething..im not throwing up either, its just a sick feeling and it started when my opks started getting darker :wacko:
> 
> You should do another one tonight and if there is no test line my guess would b that u OV'd today. I had cramps yesterday and did an opk last night and it was pretty dark but not as dark as control line. I did it again just a little bit ago and it was the darkest I've ever gotten! So I guess I haven't OV'd yet which I'm happy about cause I thought I had missed it. For me it seems that I OV about 2 days after I first get the cramping.
> I haven't ever experienced the nausea with OV...I don't know why that would happen but everyone is different. I know u said OVing with clomid is pretty painful, is it as bad now that you aren't taking it?Click to expand...

ok i am gonna take one tonight in about 3 n a half hours n see what it says
the one this morning was still veerrry close to the control line but a tiny bit lighter, 
but im not worried too much since from the time i started them in september i have never goten a fully positive but for sure ovulate because the bloodwork shows i have every month
i really think its just the brand for me, and if no bfp this month i am for sure gonna look into buying the more expensive ones
but actually the pain was about the same for me off of clomid, i wasnt sure what to expect because i dont ovulate much on my own anyway, thts why i was worried about skipping clomid this month
but i got ALL the same symptoms..maybe a little less harsh off of it but not by much! 
i think maybe i am one of the girls who get the pains before ovulation.
i never noticed it before but now that i seen my opks were dark but not too dark when i had the pain
and then as the pain lightened up the opks got darker
so i am gonna try another one tonight and ill let u know what it looks like :thumbup:
so if its negative i would say that tomorrow ill be 1dpo..i wish the 2WW would hurry up and im not even in it yet! lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Hlynn and kaden thanks girls! Everything I've read says about 8-10 cd. Talked to a good friend today that had endo as well very encouraging, one of her friends has it bad and has two kids!! :) bfp here we come!! If I get it this cycle I'll be prego by v-day!! :)


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> yeah mine too!
> i am for sure gonna try a different brand next month if i dont get my bfp this month
> but i took another this morning and its negative but still pretty dark
> so i might try another one tonight and see if its negative.
> if it is, what day would u say i ovulated on? today?
> the day before yesterday i had tons of cramps bloating stomach soreness and a backache
> then yesterday mostly just soreness..like couldnt press on my stomach or nething cuz it hurt
> and today i just woke up but cant really tell lol
> i also had another question for u ladies, does anyone else get like..nausea when they ovulate?
> i have woken up the past 3 nights in the middle of the night sick to my
> stomach, and even during the day i cant eat much because i just feel..sick
> i have no other symptoms so i dont think its the flu or nething..im not throwing up either, its just a sick feeling and it started when my opks started getting darker :wacko:
> 
> You should do another one tonight and if there is no test line my guess would b that u OV'd today. I had cramps yesterday and did an opk last night and it was pretty dark but not as dark as control line. I did it again just a little bit ago and it was the darkest I've ever gotten! So I guess I haven't OV'd yet which I'm happy about cause I thought I had missed it. For me it seems that I OV about 2 days after I first get the cramping.
> I haven't ever experienced the nausea with OV...I don't know why that would
> happen but everyone is different. I know u said OVing with clomid is pretty painful, is it as bad now that you aren't taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> ok i am gonna take one tonight in about 3 n a half hours n see what it says
> the one this morning was still veerrry close to the control line but a tiny bit lighter,
> but im not worried too much since from the time i started them in september i have never goten a fully positive but for sure ovulate because the bloodwork shows i have every month
> i really think its just the brand for me, and if no bfp this month i am for sure gonna look into buying the more expensive ones
> but actually the pain was about the same for me off of clomid, i wasnt sure what to expect because i dont ovulate much on my own anyway, thts why i was worried about skipping clomid this month
> but i got ALL the same symptoms..maybe a little less harsh off of it but not by much!
> i think maybe i am one of the girls who get the pains before ovulation.
> i never noticed it before but now that i seen my opks were dark but not too dark when i had the pain
> and then as the pain lightened up the opks got darker
> so i am gonna try another one tonight and ill let u know what it looks like :thumbup:
> so if its negative i would say that tomorrow ill be 1dpo..i wish the 2WW would hurry up and im not even in it yet! lolClick to expand...

Hey! So what did your opk look like tonight? I did one again this evening and it was way negative...I could hardly even tell there was a line. So I am thinking I will OV tonight or tomorrow. We bd'd last night and tonight. Tonight I used preseed and a soft cup. I tried to sneak the cup in while my dh was in the bathroom after Bd but he came out while I was still working on it and was like "what are you sticking up there now?"...lol. I had never done the cups before but I had a box so I thought I might as well give it a try! I'm kind of weird about sticking my fingers "up there" so now I'm nervous about trying to get it back out....lol. It's funny too because since I am a labor and delivery 
nurse I have to stick my fingers up everyone else's hoo-ha but when it comes to my own it kinda freaks me out! Haha. One strange thing about this month is I haven't noticed any ewcm :(. I hope that isn't a bad sign. I've had cm but it's been more watery then stretchy. 
Oh and you were saying you think you are the kind of person who has pain around OV, well me too. Maybe not as bad as you, but I think it's a good thing because at least we know when we are about to OV. My biggest sign though is extremely sore @@'s the day after OV. I hate it but at the same time at least I know I OV'd! So anyways...looks like we are in the tww together :)! The only problem is my tww is usually only 9-10 days :(, but I am hoping the vits are working and it will be longer this cycle!! I so want my BFP...it would be the best valentines present EVER :)!


----------



## hlynn

Kadan82 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> yeah mine too!
> i am for sure gonna try a different brand next month if i dont get my bfp this month
> but i took another this morning and its negative but still pretty dark
> so i might try another one tonight and see if its negative.
> if it is, what day would u say i ovulated on? today?
> the day before yesterday i had tons of cramps bloating stomach soreness and a backache
> then yesterday mostly just soreness..like couldnt press on my stomach or nething cuz it hurt
> and today i just woke up but cant really tell lol
> i also had another question for u ladies, does anyone else get like..nausea when they ovulate?
> i have woken up the past 3 nights in the middle of the night sick to my
> stomach, and even during the day i cant eat much because i just feel..sick
> i have no other symptoms so i dont think its the flu or nething..im not throwing up either, its just a sick feeling and it started when my opks started getting darker :wacko:
> 
> You should do another one tonight and if there is no test line my guess would b that u OV'd today. I had cramps yesterday and did an opk last night and it was pretty dark but not as dark as control line. I did it again just a little bit ago and it was the darkest I've ever gotten! So I guess I haven't OV'd yet which I'm happy about cause I thought I had missed it. For me it seems that I OV about 2 days after I first get the cramping.
> I haven't ever experienced the nausea with OV...I don't know why that would
> happen but everyone is different. I know u said OVing with clomid is pretty painful, is it as bad now that you aren't taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> ok i am gonna take one tonight in about 3 n a half hours n see what it says
> the one this morning was still veerrry close to the control line but a tiny bit lighter,
> but im not worried too much since from the time i started them in september i have never goten a fully positive but for sure ovulate because the bloodwork shows i have every month
> i really think its just the brand for me, and if no bfp this month i am for sure gonna look into buying the more expensive ones
> but actually the pain was about the same for me off of clomid, i wasnt sure what to expect because i dont ovulate much on my own anyway, thts why i was worried about skipping clomid this month
> but i got ALL the same symptoms..maybe a little less harsh off of it but not by much!
> i think maybe i am one of the girls who get the pains before ovulation.
> i never noticed it before but now that i seen my opks were dark but not too dark when i had the pain
> and then as the pain lightened up the opks got darker
> so i am gonna try another one tonight and ill let u know what it looks like :thumbup:
> so if its negative i would say that tomorrow ill be 1dpo..i wish the 2WW would hurry up and im not even in it yet! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! So what did your opk look like tonight? I did one again this evening and it was way negative...I could hardly even tell there was a line. So I am thinking I will OV tonight or tomorrow. We bd'd last night and tonight. Tonight I used preseed and a soft cup. I tried to sneak the cup in while my dh was in the bathroom after Bd but he came out while I was still working on it and was like "what are you sticking up there now?"...lol. I had never done the cups before but I had a box so I thought I might as well give it a try! I'm kind of weird about sticking my fingers "up there" so now I'm nervous about trying to get it back out....lol. It's funny too because since I am a labor and delivery
> nurse I have to stick my fingers up everyone else's hoo-ha but when it comes to my own it kinda freaks me out! Haha. One strange thing about this month is I haven't noticed any ewcm :(. I hope that isn't a bad sign. I've had cm but it's been more watery then stretchy.
> Oh and you were saying you think you are the kind of person who has pain around OV, well me too. Maybe not as bad as you, but I think it's a good thing because at least we know when we are about to OV. My biggest sign though is extremely sore @@'s the day after OV. I hate it but at the same time at least I know I OV'd! So anyways...looks like we are in the tww together :)! The only problem is my tww is usually only 9-10 days :(, but I am hoping the vits are working and it will be longer this cycle!! I so want my BFP...it would be the best valentines present EVER :)!Click to expand...

I know totally what u mean about not wanting to search around up there :haha:
i never do!
i just go by the discharge that i get on the toilet paper or in my undies
i used preseed the night before last
i meant to again earlier, but i totally forgot until afterwards..oops!
i have always wanted to work in the labor and delivery floor of a hospital..that would be SO neat to me..i have always been interested in stuff like that
when i was in high school i wanted so bad to be a ob/gyn..i even job shadowed my dr :blush:
i am thinking about going back to school and i am gonna look into nursing because i really think all of that stuff is just so neat and interesting
but anyway..
i did another one yesterday evening (its after midnight now) and it still had a fairly decent test line 
for sure lighter than the control but not by too much
BUT i am one of those girls who have never, ever had a one line opk
i always have 2 lines..sometimes the test line is faint but i have never had one where i couldnt see a second line..
even though it was still kinda dark it has lightened up tons from the night before
i am gonna say that i probably ovulated yesterday (the 27th) maybe today
but leaning more towards yesterday because after i did the opk i started having some more cramps
this month and last month i have been having 3-4 days of ovulation pains
before i would only have half a day or one day of ovulation pains but these past 2 months have been more days of it
which just kind of confuses me more lol 
i am hoping i wake up with a super negative test and no more pains so that i can feel confident that i already ovulated and am in the 2WW! 
looks like we will be about the exact same dpo! :happydance:
i have longer lps usually though, usually a 16 day one
last month AF came on 14dpo which i was totally not expecting since i have never had her show up that early (well since ive started ttc anyway)
I am so glad that i have some ladies that are about the same day as i am to chat with and hoepfully help the time go by faster
but anyway, its almost midnight and i am so tired and still feeling kinda nauseated..so i am heading to bed..i will get on and update about my opk in the morning :)


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies!!

Hlynn,FX you caught that egg!!

Kaden,I use to have a 10 day lp and was worried.I started taking Bcomplex and the last 2 cycles.I had a 12 and then a 13 day lp.So it helped me!

I should be 3 dpo.I am waiting on FF to set my O day.I have had 2 high temps so think I Oed on cd17.Hoping they stay high.


----------



## hlynn

uughh ok well today i got my positive opk..its for sure positive..so i guess..lol i dont know maybe im the person who gets tons of ovulation pain before i ovulate? im just so confused because the last 3 days i have had tons of cramps, soreness and all that...and its almost gone by now..and i just now get my + opk? :wacko: soo weird
anyway..heres the one from last night,
https://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7595/sam1864.jpg
and heres the one from this morning,
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/3750/sam1867j.jpg

so my one from this morning is veerrry positive..will take another one later n see if it goes back to negative..ugh i hate this guessing game! lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Looks good to me! Question, if you get a positive and then a negative later does that mean ur ovulating?


----------



## penniepie

im still waiting to hear back on my rubella immunity before i even start trying now :(


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> im still waiting to hear back on my rubella immunity before i even start trying now :(

When are they going to let you know?


----------



## penniepie

Monday i think
so i may be out this month
Im worried a bit that what if i am already pregnant and have no immunity
Since DH and i BD'd right up until my doctors appt and once after (around ovulation)


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: im sorry if ur out this month..what does the shot do exactly? i dont think i have ever had one, would i need one?


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Looks good to me! Question, if you get a positive and then a negative later does that mean ur ovulating?

i have always taken it is as when it goes negative it means youve already ovulated..buut i could be wrong..maybe someone else who temps would be better to answer that question lol


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Looks good to me! Question, if you get a positive and then a negative later does that mean ur ovulating?
> 
> i have always taken it is as when it goes negative it means youve already ovulated..buut i could be wrong..maybe someone else who temps would be better to answer that question lolClick to expand...

Alrighty thanks! We are gonna stick to an every other day bd until af or baby! :)


----------



## penniepie

its a vaccination against rubella - you get vaccinated as a child but if you need a top up you should get it before pregnancy as rubella is fatal to an unborn baby in you get it while pregnant
however its a rare illness


----------



## Kadan82

If u don't get checked before you get pregnant to see if you are rubella immune then they check it during your pregnancy. So hlynn I'm sure you have been tested and they would have let you know if you needed a booster. I've found that most women who had the vaccine when they were younger are usually still immune...but not always. Since penniepie went for a check before she got pregnant they decided to just make sure, but most women get pregnant without even knowing.


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> uughh ok well today i got my positive opk..its for sure positive..so i guess..lol i dont know maybe im the person who gets tons of ovulation pain before i ovulate? im just so confused because the last 3 days i have had tons of cramps, soreness and all that...and its almost gone by now..and i just now get my + opk? :wacko: soo weird
> anyway..heres the one from last night,
> https://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7595/sam1864.jpg
> and heres the one from this morning,
> https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/3750/sam1867j.jpg
> 
> so my one from this morning is veerrry positive..will take another one later n see if it goes back to negative..ugh i hate this guessing game! lol

Yes definitely positive!! Well at least you know for sure now that you are about to OV. I have had a lot more OV cramping this month than usual. And it keeps switching sides, usually I just have it on one side. I wonder if I'm OVing from both sides this month?!


----------



## hlynn

see i have had a lot more than usual this month too! usually i get like one day..sometimes even half a day where im sore n crampy and then it goes away..this was 3 days of it and today its kind of there but not nearly as bad..so its weird that i stopped having all the symptoms and then got a positive opk..lol oh well i am just so happy that im ovulating off of the meds this month! :thumbup: i am so excited for all of us to start testing! :D


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, its been busy on here, since my last visit... :)

Well today i am 6/7 dpo .. I am really trying not to symptom spot but its really hard when my boobies are just killing me.. I normally get boob pain around ovulation then it goes once i have ovulated but this month it didn't go away and has just got worse.. they are very sensitive and tingly...

Hope you other ladies are catching them eggys and preparing to :)

xx


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,FF finally put in my cross hairs so I am 4 dpo today.WooHoo now just another week before testing.lol

Coffee,I was the same way with the sore boobs around O time,but they have got to where they stay that way before O all the way until about cd 3.They also feel heavy and look huge.DH laughs and says I got a free boob job with my tubal reversal.So it looks like you will be the first to test.FX for you.


I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

famof6 said:


> Hello ladies,FF finally put in my cross hairs so I am 4 dpo today.WooHoo now just another week before testing.lol
> 
> Coffee,I was the same way with the sore boobs around O time,but they have got to where they stay that way before O all the way until about cd 3.They also feel heavy and look huge.DH laughs and says I got a free boob job with my tubal reversal.So it looks like you will be the first to test.FX for you.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!

:hi: Not sure when i am going to start to test... I really had a bad day yesturday with cramps.. so i am thinking it may have been implantation pains.. heres hoping.... the tests i have are very sensitive and can pick up hcg from 10ml... I also heard that you can use opk's with fmu to pick up pregnacy hcg.. but dont know how this works.....


----------



## hlynn

Coffee, wow i hope that sore boobs for u is a good thing, sounds good! :thumbup: cant wait until u can test!
famof6, 4dpo already can u believe it! hope this 2WW goes by fast for everyone!
looks like ill be one of the last ones to test lol i dont know if ive ovulated yet..i took a test last night that was still dark but considered negative, but i only held my pee for like 3 hours and it wasnt super yellow like normal it was kinda diluted..i held off drinking though for the whole time so not sure..im going to take another one later on today and if its negative i guess ill assume ive ovulated, but im not sure if yesterday or today? :wacko: im not very good at all this guesswork lol its so confusing!


----------



## Kadan82

Hey so coffee you are already 6-7 dpo? U passed the rest of us right up! I guess that's what happens when I don't OV until cd 19 or 20 :(. Sounds like u are having some pretty promising symptoms. I know how hard it is not to ss. I really wanna try not to obsess about it as much this time because it makes the days drag by! But we will see if that happens!

Hlynn I think we are pretty close. I've now decided that I probably OVd last night, but still not completely sure. I had a positive opk on Thursday afternoon so i would think I would have by now! The last two nights that we bd'd I have used the soft cups. They were easier to use than I thought.


----------



## hlynn

im still getting positive opks! i took one when i woke up and it was + and another one 4 hours later and still + this is the longest i have ever had positive ones..2 days seems like forever..how long do u usually get + ones for? i guess im one of the people who ovulate late also, today is cd 19 for me so im hoping i ovulate today or tomorrow! on clomid i always did on like cd 17..but then again i always stopped testing when i got a fairly dark one but i always thought that was the most positive i would get because of ovulation pains..well maybe i was wrong this whole time! lol maybe my lp is only about 13 days instead of the 16 i thought it was! :wacko: im learning a lot this month though i just hope that tomorrow i wake up with a - opk!


----------



## Morganceravol

Wow you all are way ahead me cause af was so late! Maybe I'll ovulate early because if that? Hmmmm. Well good luck to you all! :)


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Wow you all are way ahead me cause af was so late! Maybe I'll ovulate early because if that? Hmmmm. Well good luck to you all! :)

your not too far behind :winkwink: i havent even ovulated yet! i just took another opk n it was positive still..i started having positives yesterday morning and its afternoon now ive taken 2 already today and both very positive..but i guess its common to get more than one day of + opks but now im just worrying that maybe i wont ovulate :nope: ..maybe im just being paranoid though, i guess im just thinking that because im already on cd 19..so idk i know that its possible to get a + ovulation test and not ovulate and i am just hoping so much that it doesnt happen to me :( im still crampy off and on..but the tests are unmistakably positive..very dark :wacko:


----------



## famof6

Coffee,I have heard that about opk's,I got excited last month because I had a +opk all the way up until af arrived.It may work for some but didn't for me.:(

Well I hope all you ladies caught that egg!!

Morgan,I know how you feel af has been late twice in the last 6 months by a week and I feel like it just gives me less chances by making my cycles longer.That just means you will be the last one of us to get that BFP this cycle.Sounds good to me!!

Do any of you ladies temp?It has been a great cycle stress wise just knowing that I did O and when.If its possible I highly recommend temping.


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah it's annoying but hey it'll be encouraging when you all get your bfp! ;) is it normal to ovulate early when af us late? I'm still learnif g cycles and all that good stuff! I am feeling under the weather Grrr! We got a bd dance in though so that's good! I hope I feel better I hate being sick!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Yeah it's annoying but hey it'll be encouraging when you all get your bfp! ;) is it normal to ovulate early when af us late? I'm still learnif g cycles and all that good stuff! I am feeling under the weather Grrr! We got a bd dance in though so that's good! I hope I feel better I hate being sick!


I still Oed at my usual time.


----------



## hlynn

i really would love to temp but i wake up a lot in the night, i always have to pee and my daughter wakes me up for milk and both my kids sleep with me so i have like no room and always get woken up by someone kicking me or something i dont think temping would work for me all that well..i even bought a thermomentor and everything for it though one of those family planning ones...i am just using it as like a last resort because of my crazy sleep schedule


----------



## Morganceravol

My endo is giving me grief! Pain with bd still :( poor dh feels so bad for me but I'm like I know if we get prego it'll get better!


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: i really hope u get ur bfp this month so it gets better! 
i just took another opk..its still positive so this is the 3rd day of + opks for me 
i am thinking that i might be out this month and not ovulate..but i still got everything crossed for u ladies! :flower:
if u dont mind ill still stay and chat..maybe next month will be my month


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks! Aw bummer, is that what thT means if you get + and no -? I should ovulate in about a week! Of course we need other ladies to encourage our symptoms lol.


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> :hugs: i really hope u get ur bfp this month so it gets better!
> i just took another opk..its still positive so this is the 3rd day of + opks for me
> i am thinking that i might be out this month and not ovulate..but i still got everything crossed for u ladies! :flower:
> if u dont mind ill still stay and chat..maybe next month will be my month

I can't believe you are still getting positives! I would think that the pain you were having would be a good sign of OV. Don't count yourself out yet! If you don't get a BFP this month will you go back on clomid? 
I'm the same way with you about temping. I never get 3 hrs of sleep in a row like it says you need. And the few times I do get a good couple hrs I forget to do it...it's so frustrating.


----------



## hlynn

ok i would love to stay because i love chatting on here! and i cant wait until its time for all of u to test! :D
ive heard that if u get more than 3 days of positive opks it could be that ur body is just trying and trying..sometimes it will pop an egg out and sometimes it wont..so if its negative tomorrow i will have hope and if its positive i will for sure think im out..and ill prolly give the dr a call and let her know whats going on..see if she knows why i am getting positive ones that arent going back to negative..i am just hoping so much that its negative tomorrow.. :(


----------



## hlynn

Kadan82 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: i really hope u get ur bfp this month so it gets better!
> i just took another opk..its still positive so this is the 3rd day of + opks for me
> i am thinking that i might be out this month and not ovulate..but i still got everything crossed for u ladies! :flower:
> if u dont mind ill still stay and chat..maybe next month will be my month
> 
> I can't believe you are still getting positives! I would think that the pain you were having would be a good sign of OV. Don't count yourself out yet! If you don't get a BFP this month will you go back on clomid?
> I'm the same way with you about temping. I never get 3 hrs of sleep in a row like it says you need. And the few times I do get a good couple hrs I forget to do it...it's so frustrating.Click to expand...

thank u for cheering me up :) i wont count myself out completely just yet..if its negative tomorrow i will be happy and have my PMA back lol because i have heard its normal to get 3 days of positives but anymore than that might not be a good thing..so we will see what tomorrow brings..i cant believe i am getting + ones still either! i think i am gonna call the dr tomorrow if its still positive because she does think im on the clomid still lol so we will see what she has to say if its still positive..i know its so weird that i had so much cramps, soreness, backache and all that and got a + days later, and still getting them! so weird! i wanna see what my dr has to say about it though, i really hope im still in with a chance! :baby:


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: i really hope u get ur bfp this month so it gets better!
> i just took another opk..its still positive so this is the 3rd day of + opks for me
> i am thinking that i might be out this month and not ovulate..but i still got everything crossed for u ladies! :flower:
> if u dont mind ill still stay and chat..maybe next month will be my month
> 
> I can't believe you are still getting positives! I would think that the pain you were having would be a good sign of OV. Don't count yourself out yet! If you don't get a BFP this month will you go back on clomid?
> I'm the same way with you about temping. I never get 3 hrs of sleep in a row like it says you need. And the few times I do get a good couple hrs I forget to do it...it's so frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> thank u for cheering me up :) i wont count myself out completely just yet..if its negative tomorrow i will be happy and have my PMA back lol because i have heard its normal to get 3 days of positives but anymore than that might not be a good thing..so we will see what tomorrow brings..i cant believe i am getting + ones still either! i think i am gonna call the dr tomorrow if its still positive because she does think im on the clomid still lol so we will see what she has to say if its still positive..i know its so weird that i had so much cramps, soreness, backache and all that and got a + days later, and still getting them! so weird! i wanna see what my dr has to say about it though, i really hope im still in with a chance! :baby:Click to expand...

So I just googled "positive opk 3 days in a row" and it said what you said. It actually seems somewhat common. You either caught the surge when it first started and hopefully now as it's going down. You may have just had a super long surge. And it also said, like you said, that it may have tried to release an egg and didn't succeed so it's still trying and hopefully will. Too bad you can't temp so u know for sure! Fx'd that u will have a negative tomorrow.


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm already tired of waiting and in not even there yet!! Lol


----------



## hlynn

Kadan82 said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: i really hope u get ur bfp this month so it gets better!
> i just took another opk..its still positive so this is the 3rd day of + opks for me
> i am thinking that i might be out this month and not ovulate..but i still got everything crossed for u ladies! :flower:
> if u dont mind ill still stay and chat..maybe next month will be my month
> 
> I can't believe you are still getting positives! I would think that the pain you were having would be a good sign of OV. Don't count yourself out yet! If you don't get a BFP this month will you go back on clomid?
> I'm the same way with you about temping. I never get 3 hrs of sleep in a row like it says you need. And the few times I do get a good couple hrs I forget to do it...it's so frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> thank u for cheering me up :) i wont count myself out completely just yet..if its negative tomorrow i will be happy and have my PMA back lol because i have heard its normal to get 3 days of positives but anymore than that might not be a good thing..so we will see what tomorrow brings..i cant believe i am getting + ones still either! i think i am gonna call the dr tomorrow if its still positive because she does think im on the clomid still lol so we will see what she has to say if its still positive..i know its so weird that i had so much cramps, soreness, backache and all that and got a + days later, and still getting them! so weird! i wanna see what my dr has to say about it though, i really hope im still in with a chance! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> So I just googled "positive opk 3 days in a row" and it said what you said. It actually seems somewhat common. You either caught the surge when it first started and hopefully now as it's going down. You may have just had a super long surge. And it also said, like you said, that it may have tried to release an egg and didn't succeed so it's still trying and hopefully will. Too bad you can't temp so u know for sure! Fx'd that u will have a negative tomorrow.Click to expand...

thanks for looking that up for me :) 
yeah i am hoping that its negative tomorrow
i have heard its pretty common to get 3 days of + 
but anything more than that means that ur body is just trying trying
and who knows if it even will succeed! 
i am so scared now!
but im gonna call my dr tomorrow if it happens to be positive tomorrow 
ugh i got everything crossed that its - though 
i really hope i can join u guys in the 2WW


----------



## Morganceravol

Another girl friend just announced her pregnancy! Bitter sweet, hope I'll be celebrating with her soon!


----------



## hlynn

i just took a test and its negative :happydance: i really didnt drink like anything but i only held it in for almost 3 hours..which i usually do 4 but it was still pretty dark because i didnt drink much the whole time so i trust it..its really negative theres a test line but very faint..and i have never taken an opk and had it come out with just one line..i always get 2 idk if thats a good thing or not lol but ive heard its normal..so when would u say i ovulated? yesterday or today? i didnt end up taking another one last night so idk when it went negative exactly lol


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> i just took a test and its negative :happydance: i really didnt drink like anything but i only held it in for almost 3 hours..which i usually do 4 but it was still pretty dark because i didnt drink much the whole time so i trust it..its really negative theres a test line but very faint..and i have never taken an opk and had it come out with just one line..i always get 2 idk if thats a good thing or not lol but ive heard its normal..so when would u say i ovulated? yesterday or today? i didnt end up taking another one last night so idk when it went negative exactly lol

Yay! Happy it is finally negative. Hmm...I don't think you can know exactly when you OVd, but to be safe I'd probably just say today. Thats great though...now u can be in the 2ww with us :)!


----------



## famof6

YAY!!hylnn for the not positive opk,that sounds funny lol.

I would have said you Oed yesterday maybe last night.Either way you are entering the 2ww with us.This thread is due for a BFP ladies!!

Kaden,How are you?I think everyone should have a cd ticker so I know where you are.lol.

My temps have been dropping still above the coverline but lower than before.


----------



## hlynn

thanks girls i am pretty happy too..i am just a little paranoid because my pee wasnt AS yellow as normal but it was pretty yellow and i held it for a little over 2 n a half hours and didnt drink nething the whole time..but i think it was yellow enough to trust it..i hope neway! the line was pretty light! so happy im in the 2WW now! now i gotta wait and wait which sucks but i am just so happy that i most likely did ovulate! :) what dpo are all of u ladies on now?


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> YAY!!hylnn for the not positive opk,that sounds funny lol.
> 
> I would have said you Oed yesterday maybe last night.Either way you are entering the 2ww with us.This thread is due for a BFP ladies!!
> 
> Kaden,How are you?I think everyone should have a cd ticker so I know where you are.lol.
> 
> My temps have been dropping still above the coverline but lower than before.

Haha...I would get a ticker but it would always be wrong because my cycle length and OV days are always different. I'll look into it though :). I got a pos opk on Thursday so I'm saying my OV day was Friday. So if I OVd Friday do I start counting dpo's that day or would I wait til Saturday to count? I don't know why I always get confused by that! So I am either 3 or 4 days dpo today.


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> thanks girls i am pretty happy too..i am just a little paranoid because my pee wasnt AS yellow as normal but it was pretty yellow and i held it for a little over 2 n a half hours and didnt drink nething the whole time..but i think it was yellow enough to trust it..i hope neway! the line was pretty light! so happy im in the 2WW now! now i gotta wait and wait which sucks but i am just so happy that i most likely did ovulate! :) what dpo are all of u ladies on now?

I'm sure you waited long enough. So do you think you did enough bding this cycle? Im a little worried I didn't but I sure hope so!!


----------



## famof6

Kaden,mine was always wrong too.It always had my O day on cd 14 that's why I just put the link to FF in my siggy.lol


----------



## hlynn

i always count the day after ovulation day as 1dpo :)
and yes i did do enough bding..worried maybe a little too much!
i was getting really dark opks for like 3 days 
n then positive for 3 days 
so i basically bd every single day because i know they say to BD just in case when they start being pretty dark
and then they got really positive so i bd every day during that too..
and then i did today and now im skipping some days! :)
lol i hope it wasnt too much..kinda worried about that :wacko:
when did u get to bd? u think it wasnt enough?


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> i always count the day after ovulation day as 1dpo :)
> and yes i did do enough bding..worried maybe a little too much!
> i was getting really dark opks for like 3 days
> n then positive for 3 days
> so i basically bd every single day because i know they say to BD just in case when they start being pretty dark
> and then they got really positive so i bd every day during that too..
> and then i did today and now im skipping some days! :)
> lol i hope it wasnt too much..kinda worried about that :wacko:
> when did u get to bd? u think it wasnt enough?

Well it sounds like u def got it covered! Lol. I think as long as ur oh has a good sperm count then thats fine. Since I never know for sure when I'm going to OV I like to try to bd from about cd 9 then every other day until a few days after my pos opk. But we were so busy last week that didn't happen. We did last Saturday then we did wednesday, I got my pos opk Thursday so we did it that night and Friday night. I wanted to do it saturday too but we fell asleep...lol, it gets tiring! I just know with the smep plan they say to do it 3 days in a row once u get ur pos opk and then skip a day a do it once more. But I have a friend who had been trying for a year and then last month they 
just had sex once that month and she finally got pg! She was shocked, she said out of all the months that's the one she knew they couldn't have gotten pregnant, but she did! So you just never know I guess!!


----------



## Kadan82

Oh and ok so I guess that makes me 3 dpo...if I do get my BFP then it will be on the cruise that we are going on next week! That would be fun. Unless I have morning sickness...lol. And if I don't get a BFP then I will have my af :(. 
Af+cruise+Bahamas = NO fun!! Haha


----------



## hlynn

oh yeah i have read sooo many posts on here where the ladies are like i barely bd this whole month and then they are pg! its always when u barely ever have :sex: that u get pg lol :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Yayy I'm on my bd week! Woohoo! Goodluck ladies I hope we start this month of with lots of bfp's!! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, Well I am Either 8,9, or 10 dpo.. I have really been confused this month..
Anyways still got really sore boobies have got worse in last days.. on off headaches and need to eat all the time.. I did a test this morning on a ic and it was :bfn: 

Hope everyone else is doing ok... :)


----------



## dreambaby

Hi ladies :hi:
I'm on cycle day 14, still getting negatives on the OPKs. As my cycle turned 34 days last month, I don't anticipate getting a positive til the end of this week/early next week.
I hope you guys don't mind me still hanging around even though I am out of sync with the rest of you??
Work is still stressful, but I am trying to stay positive so it doesn't affect my cycle.
I am working my way through the posts I have missed. I am pleased to see the positive OPK pictures !!!
:hugs:


----------



## Coffee Lover

dreambaby said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> I'm on cycle day 14, still getting negatives on the OPKs. As my cycle turned 34 days last month, I don't anticipate getting a positive til the end of this week/early next week.
> I hope you guys don't mind me still hanging around even though I am out of sync with the rest of you??
> Work is still stressful, but I am trying to stay positive so it doesn't affect my cycle.
> I am working my way through the posts I have missed. I am pleased to see the positive OPK pictures !!!
> :hugs:

Of course you can still hang with us... fingers crossed you get your eggy this month.. xxxx


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,FF finally put in my cross hairs so I am 4 dpo today.WooHoo now just another week before testing.lol
> 
> Coffee,I was the same way with the sore boobs around O time,but they have got to where they stay that way before O all the way until about cd 3.They also feel heavy and look huge.DH laughs and says I got a free boob job with my tubal reversal.So it looks like you will be the first to test.FX for you.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> 
> :hi: Not sure when i am going to start to test... I really had a bad day yesturday with cramps.. so i am thinking it may have been implantation pains.. heres hoping.... the tests i have are very sensitive and can pick up hcg from 10ml... I also heard that you can use opk's with fmu to pick up pregnacy hcg.. but dont know how this works.....Click to expand...


I'm sorry if anyone has answered this already, but this can be possible. This is because LH (ovulation hormone) and HcG (pregnancy hormone)are almost identical molecules. hCG however has an extra beta subunit (slightly more amino acids and chromosomes)
So OPKs can detect either hCG or LH, but hCGs wont detect LH because it only detects the extra part of the molecule that only hCG has.


Thanx for still letting me hang, my cycle is soooo boring now it's longer.
So.


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> i always count the day after ovulation day as 1dpo :)
> and yes i did do enough bding..worried maybe a little too much!
> i was getting really dark opks for like 3 days
> n then positive for 3 days
> so i basically bd every single day because i know they say to BD just in case when they start being pretty dark
> and then they got really positive so i bd every day during that too..
> and then i did today and now im skipping some days! :)
> lol i hope it wasnt too much..kinda worried about that :wacko:
> when did u get to bd? u think it wasnt enough?

Hiya,
When my OPKs get positive I normally get a few days of positives, I justr calculate from the very first dark one!!
I have read that this can be totally normal.


----------



## Morganceravol

Dream baby I'm only cd 9 or 10 so I'm with ya, we should ovulate the same time!! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Ahh cool !!! I don't feel so bad now. :hugs:


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> i always count the day after ovulation day as 1dpo :)
> and yes i did do enough bding..worried maybe a little too much!
> i was getting really dark opks for like 3 days
> n then positive for 3 days
> so i basically bd every single day because i know they say to BD just in case when they start being pretty dark
> and then they got really positive so i bd every day during that too..
> and then i did today and now im skipping some days! :)
> lol i hope it wasnt too much..kinda worried about that :wacko:
> when did u get to bd? u think it wasnt enough?
> 
> Hiya,
> When my OPKs get positive I normally get a few days of positives, I justr calculate from the very first dark one!!
> I have read that this can be totally normal.Click to expand...

i got a positive one for 3 days in a row, all veerryy positive lol first one was friday, then saturday n sunday
yesterday i took one but i hadnt waited near as long to pee before i took it as i usually do
and it was negative so im gonna wait the 4 hours today n try another and have everything crossed its negative
today i woke up n had a clump of stretchy cm (sorry tmi)
so idk im about...some dpo lol i couldnt even say a number..im just gonna..test in a few weeks lol im not too worried about the exact day nemore
i never test neway..i can usually always tell like 5 days a head of time when AF is right around the corner
i havent taken a test out of curiousity since the beginning of november lol
i had to take one in december n january but it was after i already had AF
my dr just wants me to make sure so every clomid cycle i have to take one and then january was because i was having the hsg
so ive given up on the oh im 10dpo so im gonna test lol usually by 10dpo im already getting enough AF symptoms to count myself out n be sad the rest of the week :growlmad:


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Ahh cool !!! I don't feel so bad now. :hugs:

Haha yep we get to do the 2ww together Woohoo! Lol


----------



## dreambaby

Is anybody else addicted to one born every minute??
I can't help but think what my labour would be like.


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> Is anybody else addicted to one born every minute??
> I can't help but think what my labour would be like.

Good seeing u back on! I don't think we have that show in the US. Is it about pregnancy and labor?


----------



## hlynn

i have never heard of that show either i live in the US


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, one born every minute is a fly on the documentary and a labour ward and shows you the ladies giving birth, i read that the us version was on last night.. its very good but i cry over it every time i watch it... 

took another test this morning with fmu and a :bfn: really thought i had done it this month.. hey ho roll on af to start a new cycle..


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else addicted to one born every minute??
> I can't help but think what my labour would be like.
> 
> Good seeing u back on! I don't think we have that show in the US. Is it about pregnancy and labor?Click to expand...

Thanx I wont ever desert you guys completely. :hugs: Its just my work takes up alot of my time at home sometimes (preparing lessons, marking etc). It's only my third year so it's still quite new and frustrating at times. :wacko:

I find the programme fascinating because every womens experience is sooo completely different. I'm sure you are used to seeing it, but I'm finding it sooo addictive to watch.
You going on another holiday soon I read??


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning ladies, one born every minute is a fly on the documentary and a labour ward and shows you the ladies giving birth, i read that the us version was on last night.. its very good but i cry over it every time i watch it...
> 
> took another test this morning with fmu and a :bfn: really thought i had done it this month.. hey ho roll on af to start a new cycle..

You're still early aren't you??? :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning ladies, one born every minute is a fly on the documentary and a labour ward and shows you the ladies giving birth, i read that the us version was on last night.. its very good but i cry over it every time i watch it...
> 
> took another test this morning with fmu and a :bfn: really thought i had done it this month.. hey ho roll on af to start a new cycle..

Any new symptoms??


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning ladies, one born every minute is a fly on the documentary and a labour ward and shows you the ladies giving birth, i read that the us version was on last night.. its very good but i cry over it every time i watch it...
> 
> took another test this morning with fmu and a :bfn: really thought i had done it this month.. hey ho roll on af to start a new cycle..



If your ticker is correct,its still very early.You could even implant today therefore you will have to test again in a few days.Don't give up until the witch shows!!


AFM,We did everything perfect this cycle and when I see a BFN,I am going to be so sad!!:cry:


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else addicted to one born every minute??
> I can't help but think what my labour would be like.
> 
> Good seeing u back on! I don't think we have that show in the US. Is it about pregnancy and labor?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx I wont ever desert you guys completely. :hugs: Its just my work takes up alot of my time at home sometimes (preparing lessons, marking etc). It's only my third year so it's still quite new and frustrating at times. :wacko:
> 
> I find the programme fascinating because every womens experience is sooo completely different. I'm sure you are used to seeing it, but I'm finding it sooo addictive to watch.
> You going on another holiday soon I read??Click to expand...

Well that's good that you stay busy with work...probably helps to keep your mind off the stresses of ttc!

We have a tv show here call Birth Day and A Baby Story that I think might be kind of like that. And yes I see births a lot in my profession but to be honest I never get tired of being part of that with someone. Every time is different and 
special. I've been doing it for 4 years and still get emotional quite often!

And yes we are going on a cruise next week...I'm excited but still have do much to do!! I'm hoping for a BFP next week but I'm not feeling very confidant. I am really trying not to get my hopes up too much this month, it just makes it so much harder when af arrives. I know there are plenty women who have been trying to conceive longer than 8 months like me but each month is more discouraging...sometimes I really feel like it's just never gonna happen :(.


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning ladies, one born every minute is a fly on the documentary and a labour ward and shows you the ladies giving birth, i read that the us version was on last night.. its very good but i cry over it every time i watch it...
> 
> took another test this morning with fmu and a :bfn: really thought i had done it this month.. hey ho roll on af to start a new cycle..

I agree with the other girls...maybe it's just too early!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

I know maybe its too early... but its just driving me nuts.. i been having the odd twinge and cramps, but its my boobies that are weird this month.. they started to get sore and heavy around o time but normal that goes within a day or so but it didnt it just has got worst each day and last night trying to get to sleep was hard as they were so painfull....


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, one born every minute is a fly on the documentary and a labour ward and shows you the ladies giving birth, i read that the us version was on last night.. its very good but i cry over it every time i watch it...
> 
> took another test this morning with fmu and a :bfn: really thought i had done it this month.. hey ho roll on af to start a new cycle..
> 
> 
> 
> If your ticker is correct,its still very early.You could even implant today therefore you will have to test again in a few days.Don't give up until the witch shows!!
> 
> AFM,We did everything perfect this cycle and when I see a BFN,I am going to be so sad!!:cry:Click to expand...

How are u feeling about things this month? I think I'm 5 dpo, is that what u 
are too (I think that's what it said on your OV chart). I have really sore BBs but that's nothing out of the ordinary for me. I guess it's too early to have any other symptoms yet. Didnt you say you use to have a short LP? I just got some natural progesterone cream and am also still taking b6 so I am hoping mine will be over 10 days this month!!


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> I know maybe its too early... but its just driving me nuts.. i been having the odd twinge and cramps, but its my boobies that are weird this month.. they started to get sore and heavy around o time but normal that goes within a day or so but it didnt it just has got worst each day and last night trying to get to sleep was hard as they were so painfull....

Mine are always really sore my whole luteal phase. But if that's not normal for u then it could be a good sign. And also since they keep getting worse. I always know when af is coming because mine stop hurting the day before she arrives. Its funny because it is really painful but I get sad when it stops because I know I'm out for that cycle. Crazy how I actually want to feel bad in the 2ww. Or I guess mine is more like the 10 day wait!


----------



## Morganceravol

I am hoping for that bfp for all of us!! I should be ovulating soon, so excited!! My family will be in town the week af is due or the week I get my bfp so I hope I don't have lots of symptoma then cause we want to wait till we see the baby on the ultrasound before we tell all!


----------



## hlynn

Coffee Lover, i think that 10dpo is really early for a bfp..some people can get them but not everyone! 
i think my lp is right around 13-14 days but im not too sure
im not even sure how many dpo i am
i wish that i kinda knew what i was lol but i dont..i didnt end up doing an opk yesterday..i drank too much and couldnt hold it in long enough
im just gonna assume its negative n im in my 2ww
not feeling any different though lol just about the same
im stuck inside the house though, we had a bad snow blizzard here, they closed down roads n everything, i think we got about 14 inches 
ill probably be stuck in my house for awhile lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Today I got a faint positive opk! This is my firSt time I've seen two lines haha, should be o time soon! Boo just found out my dh has to leave for a business trip on v day, :( sad but at least it's past o day lol.


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> Coffee Lover, i think that 10dpo is really early for a bfp..some people can get them but not everyone!
> i think my lp is right around 13-14 days but im not too sure
> im not even sure how many dpo i am
> i wish that i kinda knew what i was lol but i dont..i didnt end up doing an opk yesterday..i drank too much and couldnt hold it in long enough
> im just gonna assume its negative n im in my 2ww
> not feeling any different though lol just about the same
> im stuck inside the house though, we had a bad snow blizzard here, they closed down roads n everything, i think we got about 14 inches
> ill probably be stuck in my house for awhile lol

We got snow too...I'm not a fan of the cold. The windshield here is -14 which is VERY :cold: for us! We only got a few inches of snow but everyone here is acting like it's the end of the world!


----------



## hlynn

morganceravol - that sucks he will be away on V day but yes i agree at least its after O day! :D
kadan82 - yes i am not a big fan of snow..its supposed to get down to the negatives here to..but we got a lot of snow..its up to my knees..everything is shut down lol even factory jobs are down..i couldnt get outta my driveway if i wanted too :haha: i cant wait for summer to come!


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah it's a bummer but I will have already ovulated! :) hey I have a question. I heard this myth that female sperm swim slower ad last longer and male swim fast but die faster, is there any truth to that?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Guess what ladies???? :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> Guess what ladies???? :)

Oh my goodness what!!!!?? ;)


----------



## penniepie

OMG WHAT!!

Hi ladies

I havent been on a while i have been just very down - i got my results from the doc and i may be out three months because i should get the rubella vaccination

However the little bit of hope im holding on to is that before my GP visit my husband i bd'ed a few time right in around ovulation

So im hoping we will get a BFP if not i need to go get the vaccine

I want to wait and see because if i am Peggo i cant have the vaccine...

So far im 9dpo and no symptoms :( support please

i dont want to wait 3 months - im soo sad


----------



## hlynn

coffee lover, whhhattt?!?!?


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol said:


> Yeah it's a bummer but I will have already ovulated! :) hey I have a question. I heard this myth that female sperm swim slower ad last longer and male swim fast but die faster, is there any truth to that?

yeah i actually do think thats true, some ppl do certain things like bding at times and not bding at times to get a girl/boy but it takes twice as longer to get pg at all


----------



## hlynn

penniepie said:


> OMG WHAT!!
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I havent been on a while i have been just very down - i got my results from the doc and i may be out three months because i should get the rubella vaccination
> 
> However the little bit of hope im holding on to is that before my GP visit my husband i bd'ed a few time right in around ovulation
> 
> So im hoping we will get a BFP if not i need to go get the vaccine
> 
> I want to wait and see because if i am Peggo i cant have the vaccine...
> 
> So far im 9dpo and no symptoms :( support please
> 
> i dont want to wait 3 months - im soo sad

:hugs: i got my fingers toes hair legs and arms crossed u will not be getting the vaccine because ur gonna get ur bfp first! most ppl who do get their bfp are the ones with no symptoms and the ppl with symptoms get AF..dont get too down yet!


----------



## penniepie

thanks!! :)
Im going to test in saturday!


----------



## Morganceravol

Fingers crossed! Omg coffee what!? We are freaking lol


----------



## penniepie

Oh the suspension!!!!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Do we think it's a bfp?!


----------



## penniepie

hmm i dunno
I think she would have said it right away! I hope it is!!


----------



## Morganceravol

I hope so! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Sorry for the delay, have been having problems with my internet connection today.....




Today I got a faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Morganceravol

Yayyyyyy!! Omg I knew it!! Ahh I'm so so happy for you!! WHat a way to start this cycle!!! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Aww thank you.. Still early days yet.... I am so happy but I am going to take each day as it comes...

xxx


----------



## Morganceravol

Of course cautious is best! Praying for you and that everything is healthy! :)


----------



## penniepie

OMG YAY!! fantastic!
our first one in the group!! :)

So what did you do as far as bding around ovulation - what worked for you this time around?


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> OMG YAY!! fantastic!
> our first one in the group!! :)
> 
> So what did you do as far as bding around ovulation - what worked for you this time around?

Didnt really do anything different. I made sure I come after hubby to suck the little swimmers up lol.....


----------



## penniepie

hahahahah!!


----------



## Morganceravol

That is what we have been doing eeek!! I hope it could happen!! I had a light positive yesterday morning and a negative today so I think my surge was yesterday!! Yayy!!


----------



## penniepie

i haven't had a positive during the whole week but bd'd anyways!

then i realized the next day on more then one occasion in the light - that i used a preggers test not a OPK LOL

LOOOSER! so i really have no idea what my O did all week

Do you think we have a good chance....if i go by the calender 28 day cycle i - i am suppose to O on day 14...we bd'd on day 9 and 10 and 14

is that decent you think?


----------



## Morganceravol

I think so!! But I dunno lol. Do u like I had my surge?


----------



## Morganceravol

* do you think I had my surge? Lol sorry my iPhone spells things for me


----------



## Kadan82

Wow a lot of action happening on our little thread today! 

Congrats Coffee! So happy for u! Praying that u have a sticky and healthy bean :). Hopefully u are setting the trend for us this cycle!!

Morgan...did your test line get as dark as the control line? More than likely if it was dark yesterday and neg today then u probably OVd last night or today :). Happy BDing!

Penniepie...can't believe u were testing with HPTs! Lol! But if u usually OV around the same time then there is a good chance that u are covered. If you are like me though and OV late you might wanna keep bding a few more days.


----------



## Morganceravol

Kaden- no it want that dark but I tested like 10 am and then not again till like 2/3 pm the next afternoon. My sis thinks that I got my surge later in the day, sound right?


----------



## hlynn

congrats to our first bfp! :D
and congrats to the positive opk
i was off all day since this morning and lots going on!


----------



## Morganceravol

U know it's so exciting hoping it's good news for us all this cycle:)!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, I did another test this morning with fmu on and 25ml hpt and it has come up faint again.. :)

so yesterday 1pm with 2 hour held wee was a faint positive on a 10 ml hpt
This morning faint positive with fmu on a 25ml hpt 

So do you reckon i class myself as pregnant now or wait for a few more tests to come up and get darker ???


----------



## Kadan82

Yay! I would definitely think you can count those as BFPs but if u wanna wait and do it a couple more times just to make yourself feel more confident then you could. I'm sure it will be getting darker each day. U could also buy a digital that actually says "pregnant"...I would, just so I could see the word :)! I'm so excited for u! Do u have a pic of the test? So how many cycles did it end up taking u? And u better not leave us completely...u were the brilliant one who started our group :). Oh and how are u feeling? Did u have any symptoms that were different than other months? Sorry I am talking all over the place...I just woke up so I am still collecting my thoughts! Lol


----------



## Coffee Lover

Kadan82 said:


> Yay! I would definitely think you can count those as BFPs but if u wanna wait and do it a couple more times just to make yourself feel more confident then you could. I'm sure it will be getting darker each day. U could also buy a digital that actually says "pregnant"...I would, just so I could see the word :)! I'm so excited for u! Do u have a pic of the test? So how many cycles did it end up taking u? And u better not leave us completely...u were the brilliant one who started our group :). Oh and how are u feeling? Did u have any symptoms that were different than other months? Sorry I am talking all over the place...I just woke up so I am still collecting my thoughts! Lol

good morning :hugs:

I am going to keep doing the 25mls until after the weekend, then go and buy a digital, as that what i will have to take to my doctors for him to sign me up with a midwife... I havent got any pics of the tests as i havent got my camera at the mo... 
I had my sterilisation reversed on the 8th of nov but we started to try in dec so it was two cycles... The only two things that were really different was really sore boobs, I normally just get them for 1 day around ovulation and then about 2 days before af, but this cycle since since i have ovulated they have just worse each day... and also i have been burping a lot, which is really not like me....

This morning i have got a little ache in my lower back.. and a few twinge but apart from that i feel pretty good.... :) 

I am really hoping this is really happening, I still cant quite believe it....

How are you feeling today ???

Oh and dont worry I still stay with the group :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Oh no...I just realized if I don't get my BFP this month then I won't get it before my birthday :cry:! It snuck up on me. My goal was to be preggo by the time I turned 29. Great...now I'm really stressed! I don't have any unusual symptoms and I am 7dpo today. Not feeling very hopeful :(.


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee Lover said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I would definitely think you can count those as BFPs but if u wanna wait and do it a couple more times just to make yourself feel more confident then you could. I'm sure it will be getting darker each day. U could also buy a digital that actually says "pregnant"...I would, just so I could see the word :)! I'm so excited for u! Do u have a pic of the test? So how many cycles did it end up taking u? And u better not leave us completely...u were the brilliant one who started our group :). Oh and how are u feeling? Did u have any symptoms that were different than other months? Sorry I am talking all over the place...I just woke up so I am still collecting my thoughts! Lol
> 
> good morning :hugs:
> 
> I am going to keep doing the 25mls until after the weekend, then go and buy a digital, as that what i will have to take to my doctors for him to sign me up with a midwife... I havent got any pics of the tests as i havent got my camera at the mo...
> I had my sterilisation reversed on the 8th of nov but we started to try in dec so it was two cycles... The only two things that were really different was really sore boobs, I normally just get them for 1 day around ovulation and then about 2 days before af, but this cycle since since i have ovulated they have just worse each day... and also i have been burping a lot, which is really not like me...
> 
> This morning i have got a little ache in my lower back.. and a few twinge but apart from that i feel pretty good.... :)
> 
> I am really hoping this is really happening, I still cant quite believe it....
> 
> How are you feeling today ???
> 
> Oh and dont worry I still stay with the group :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I'm happy u aren't feeling too bad. Did u have morning sickness with your other pregnancies? 
What did your OH say when u told him? Is he excited?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya, Yes i did have on and off morning sickness with the boys, but not really bad...
We both were in tears when we saw the test.. and last night we was cuddled in bed and he kissed me goodnight and put his hand on my belly and said " love you little baby, you can do it" it was so cute and bought a tear to my eye..

xxxx


----------



## penniepie

Oh Coffee lover im sooo happy for you!

Dreambaby im in the same boat - if no BFP this time....i wont be able to try again until 3 months and i wont have a baby until im 29 which wasnt my plan - im upset about this vaccination....its hard cause its for something that like almost NEVER happens but on the other hand i would just dye if something happened to a baby of mine as a result....such a sucky spot to be in - i dont want to wait but i guess thats selfish of me


----------



## famof6

Wow congrats Coffee.I have been mia again.That is great news!

I hope all of you other lovely ladies are doing well.It looks like coffee has set the standards high for us this cycle ladies.FX for many more BFP's!!

AFM,Yesterday was my bday.The big 3 0.So I was sad most of the day.lol.10 dpo BFN with frer:cry:.My temp took a big drop yesterday too so I think af may be on her way.


----------



## Morganceravol

I am so excited for you coffeee! :) I would say it's a def positive, but u would do the same thing you are doing! Praying for a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Thanks ladies, Did another test this afternoon and come up darker than the last two....

Fam ~ what does Mia mean ?


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> Thanks ladies, Did another test this afternoon and come up darker than the last two....
> 
> Fam ~ what does Mia mean ?

What a wonderful thing! :) so happy for you! Praying this is a goodsign for us all!! ( Mia- missing in action)


----------



## hlynn

I am so happy for u, Coffee! i agree with the other ladies, better not leave us! :winkwink:
famof6, :hugs: so sorry u think that AF is around the corner..i hope ur wrong though! doesnt ur temp drop for implantation? i dont do temps so i know next to nothing about them :haha:
not too much going on with me, i woke up this morning with tons of cm..its clear and stretchy..bloated and just feeling kind of sick, but i know its too early for symptoms, so i am just hoping that im not actually getting something! :wacko:
i really dont even know how many dpo i am..if i go by the last day of positive opk i would be 5dpo
buuut im not sure lol i am just trying to put it out of my mind for now..obsessing doesnt help too much lol
my back has been kind of hurting today also..i am really hoping that im not getting anything! 
i am just still kind of doubtful that i even ovulated this month, because i got all those symptoms and then a few days later positive opks for 3 days in a row..
its for sure been a confusing month for me! 
i hope AF doesnt mess with my head too..thats the last thing i need lol


----------



## Kadan82

Oh my gosh girls...I feel like I'm falling apart right now. I have been so emotional today! I am crying and crying for NO reason. I couldn't even go to lunch with my family today because I couldn't stop crying. What the heck is wrong with me? I am 7 or 8 dpo and am thinking af must be coming. I don't want it to come this early! The only thing that gives me hope is that I haven't been having the usual cramps I get before af. Sometimes I am emotional but not like this. My dh just started talking to me and I fell apart. This sucks :(! Have u girls ever heard of this being an early pg symptom? Probably not, but I'm still trying to hold onto a little hope...each month gets so much harder!


----------



## hlynn

oh yeah i forgot to mention i called a college and got an appointment set up for monday to do some tests and get my schedule, i really want to go into criminal justice and be a juvenile probation officer..wish me luck ladies :D


----------



## hlynn

Kadan82 said:


> Oh my gosh girls...I feel like I'm falling apart right now. I have been so emotional today! I am crying and crying for NO reason. I couldn't even go to lunch with my family today because I couldn't stop crying. What the heck is wrong with me? I am 7 or 8 dpo and am thinking af must be coming. I don't want it to come this early! The only thing that gives me hope is that I haven't been having the usual cramps I get before af. Sometimes I am emotional but not like this. My dh just started talking to me and I fell apart. This sucks :(! Have u girls ever heard of this being an early pg symptom? Probably not, but I'm still trying to hold onto a little hope...each month gets so much harder!

yes hun! i am so excited for u now!! when i was pregnant i had no idea i was pg and it was much too early to find out and i cried about EVERYTHING..i went and seen a funny valentines movie and i cried and cried..nobody else did though :haha: i realllllly hope that its a pg symptom..i would have to say that its much too early to be an AF sign..and i dont wanna even think that it is! i cant wait for u to post on here that u got ur bfp..and i have everything crossed that u get to..soooon! :flower:


----------



## famof6

Kaden,Yes being emotional is a sign of preggo,not sure how early it starts though.GL I hope you are BFP bound this month!!

Hlynn.GL hun.That sounds exciting!!I am always watching crime shows and that sounds like a cool job!!

My temp did go back up today.Yay I am so praying it was implantation dip!!I did update my chart someone pointed out that it was stuck on 5 dpo!lol


----------



## Kadan82

Thank u ladies for the support...it's been a really tough day. My dh asked me what I was so upset about and I just burst into tears and told him "nothing". He thought I was mad at him for something but I assured him that I am just an emotional mess for no good reason! It's hard being female sometimes!! 

Hlynn...that's awesome that you want to go back to college for criminal justice. I watch forensic files and all the other shows like that...they are my favorite. If I lived in a bigger city I would LOVE to do forensic nursing. Good luck :)


----------



## hlynn

famof6, i am glad to hear it went back up! first thing i thought of was implantation dip! :D
kadan82, i agree it is hard just being a female! i think even on our best days its hard! :winkwink:
and thanks ladies for the support i am so excited to go back to school!
i wish i knew what dpo i am in my cycle..i wish i even knew for sure i ovulated! 
but i enjoy getting all the good news when i get on! i always check this thread first :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, How you all doing..

Fam ~ Really hoping that your dip was a implantation dip.. :hugs:

Kadan ~ I was very emotional, was crying all the time.. it seems to have calmed down a bit but i dont think it would take much to start me off again... :hugs:

Morganceravol, penniepie, dreambaby how you doing ???

As for me.. we another faint positive this morning.. boobs are still very heavy and the nipple area has got very large, even hubby noticed when i got out the bath last night. Also I have what feels like travel sickness.. not nice... but happy as i know its a good sign..

I am off to visit my nan's tree ( she sadly past away in 2007) this morning and i am going to tell her the good news.. she would have been so happy for me and hubby if she was here... :cry:


----------



## Morganceravol

Omg kaden i feel like you, I cried all the way to work! No reason at all, I felt depressed yesterday as well! Strange! I'm like 3dpo I o Ed earlier then my ticker says. Just waiting now, so happy for coffee! Excited to watch everyone else get there bfp's :)!


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies! 
Coffee Lover, i am so sorry about ur gma, mine passed away in 2008 she was only 55 years old it was so hard on me..i cant even visit her because my gpas house flooded completely and they could never find her ashes :(
I am still feeling really sick, i was sick all day yesterday and woke up afraid to even get out of bed because i felt so nauseous
still having lots of cm..kind of worrying me because i always get tons before AF shows..i just think at 6dpo it would be too early...but maybe not 
yesterday i felt really depressed too..and on edge like i didnt want to be just sitting at home i wanted to get out because i felt so lonely when DH was at work
im not too optimistic anymore..not feeling like its my month :nope:
i cant wait to hear about all the other bfps we will have in this thread though! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Sorry for the delay, have been having problems with my internet connection today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


OMG OMG. That is fab !!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Congrats hun. x


----------



## dreambaby

I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, temperature dipped and I had a nice positive on the OPK the day before. So we've been very busy the past four days or so :sex:

Lets hope there will be more :bfp:s soon. It sounds like the hormones are healthy that some of you are experiencing, hopefully that is early preggo signs. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hey ladies!
> Coffee Lover, i am so sorry about ur gma, mine passed away in 2008 she was only 55 years old it was so hard on me..i cant even visit her because my gpas house flooded completely and they could never find her ashes :(
> I am still feeling really sick, i was sick all day yesterday and woke up afraid to even get out of bed because i felt so nauseous
> still having lots of cm..kind of worrying me because i always get tons before AF shows..i just think at 6dpo it would be too early...but maybe not
> yesterday i felt really depressed too..and on edge like i didnt want to be just sitting at home i wanted to get out because i felt so lonely when DH was at work
> im not too optimistic anymore..not feeling like its my month :nope:
> i cant wait to hear about all the other bfps we will have in this thread though! :)

I'm sorry about your Gma's ashes that must have been so upsetting.
Your sickness can only be a good sign at the moment, stay positive !!! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> i haven't had a positive during the whole week but bd'd anyways!
> 
> then i realized the next day on more then one occasion in the light - that i used a preggers test not a OPK LOL
> 
> LOOOSER! so i really have no idea what my O did all week
> 
> Do you think we have a good chance....if i go by the calender 28 day cycle i - i am suppose to O on day 14...we bd'd on day 9 and 10 and 14
> 
> is that decent you think?

D9, 10 and 14 sounds good in theory. I did that last month and then it turned out I ovulated really late, so make sure you get some :sex: in on later days too I reckon just in case.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> That is what we have been doing eeek!! I hope it could happen!! I had a light positive yesterday morning and a negative today so I think my surge was yesterday!! Yayy!!

I ovulated yesterday, are we about 2 days apart?? :coffee:


----------



## famof6

Ladies,this is the month for BFP's.I am 11 dpo.I took a ic,frer and digital.All were positive!!God is great!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_0738.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Ladies,this is the month for BFP's.I am 11 dpo.I took a ic,frer and digital.All were positive!!God is great!!!

Praise the lord!!!! How exciting!!! We are doing so well this month!! Kaden your next!!' :)


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> That is what we have been doing eeek!! I hope it could happen!! I had a light positive yesterday morning and a negative today so I think my surge was yesterday!! Yayy!!
> 
> I ovulated yesterday, are we about 2 days apart?? :coffee:Click to expand...

I would think so! :) I am 3dpo today! Looks like a good month so far!


----------



## penniepie

Yayaya!!! Another bfp!!!!!

For me I have had some pressure in my lower abdomen and backpain!
I'm 9dpo and bfn so hanging in there


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Yayaya!!! Another bfp!!!!!
> 
> For me I have had some pressure in my lower abdomen and backpain!
> I'm 9dpo and bfn so hanging in there

FX for you!I had no line at all yesterday.Then today they were really not even that faint kind of dark actually!So there is still plenty of time!


----------



## penniepie

I'm so happy for you ladies this is our month!!!


----------



## hlynn

congrats famof6! :happydance:
this must be a lucky month!
im feeling so sick still :(
DH and i tried going out for drinks..i drank one and had to leave
and almost made him pull to the side of the road so i could get sick :(
i am just laying here now..miserable!
ive had so much cm that i feel like AF is on her way so im not getting excited
im feeling pretty down actually about it..when i get tons of cm it usually means :witch: is almost here
but it started yesterday at 5dpo and that just seems tooo early for her to show
:shrug: guess ill have to wait and see what the rest of the days bring


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> congrats famof6! :happydance:
> this must be a lucky month!
> im feeling so sick still :(
> DH and i tried going out for drinks..i drank one and had to leave
> and almost made him pull to the side of the road so i could get sick :(
> i am just laying here now..miserable!
> ive had so much cm that i feel like AF is on her way so im not getting excited
> im feeling pretty down actually about it..when i get tons of cm it usually means :witch: is almost here
> but it started yesterday at 5dpo and that just seems tooo early for her to show
> :shrug: guess ill have to wait and see what the rest of the days bring

Sounds like good symptoms hlynn.TMI* my biggest thing was being very constipated after O and feeling bloated.My bb's are huge and swollen but have been that way every cycle lately.I also feel sick to my stomach not like having to run to the trash can but just a little ucky.I also thought af was on her way because I had some lower cramping from about cd 9.FX for you!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Fam ~ Thats wonderful news... : hugs : Fancy being bump buddies...

Come on ladies you can do it who going to be next with their :bfp: 

xxx


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Ladies,this is the month for BFP's.I am 11 dpo.I took a ic,frer and digital.All were positive!!God is great!!!

Congrats - Thats great news !!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Ohhh this is all very exciting. When is everyone due on????


----------



## hlynn

famof6- i have been bloated too i woke up like 2 days ago and just felt so big n i have barely even eaten these last 2 days so im not sure why i feel so bloated! 
AF should be due for me next weekend..not sure of the day..buut i just keep feeling like shes coming now..i keep checking :(
TMI maybe but i have soo much watery cm its crazy it actually feels like ive started because it just keeps coming out
usually i do get tons of discharge before AF..but usually a lot later than when this started (5dpo) so i just keep thinking shes on her way like any minute


----------



## Morganceravol

So excited for everyone!! No symptoms yet really, just lots of cm!! And I have Bern ver exhausted abd emotional but thats pretty norm after o I think!? When are you both due?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> So excited for everyone!! No symptoms yet really, just lots of cm!! And I have Bern ver exhausted abd emotional but thats pretty norm after o I think!? When are you both due?

Going from last af I will be due 10-16.I know what day I O'd but the dr's go by the wheel.I am just praying this lo sticks.I am going to call the dr in the morning about getting betas done.


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> So excited for everyone!! No symptoms yet really, just lots of cm!! And I have Bern ver exhausted abd emotional but thats pretty norm after o I think!? When are you both due?
> 
> Going from last af I will be due 10-16.I know what day I O'd but the dr's go by the wheel.I am just praying this lo sticks.I am going to call the dr in the morning about getting betas done.Click to expand...

That is so exciting! Mine would be 10-31 if we get a bfp this cycle! Thanksgiving next and Xmas after, so exciting either way! Hope this month!! WhT were ur early symptoms?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> So excited for everyone!! No symptoms yet really, just lots of cm!! And I have Bern ver exhausted abd emotional but thats pretty norm after o I think!? When are you both due?
> 
> Going from last af I will be due 10-16.I know what day I O'd but the dr's go by the wheel.I am just praying this lo sticks.I am going to call the dr in the morning about getting betas done.Click to expand...
> 
> That is so exciting! Mine would be 10-31 if we get a bfp this cycle! Thanksgiving next and Xmas after, so exciting either way! Hope this month!! WhT were ur early symptoms?Click to expand...

My bb's started hurting earlier than usual and also very bloated.I was also really gassy may have been from the prenatals though.GL I hope it is this month too!


----------



## hlynn

both of u bfp ladies..i have a question :)
ok so like i said earlier, that i normally always get lots of cm starting at like 10dpo until AF..thats usually how i just know that im out for the month..because right around 10-11dpo i start getting lots of it..so anyway i started getting tons this month at 5dpo and its still keeping up..so did either of u ladies usually get lots of cm before AF and if u did, were u the same this month or was it opposite?


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> both of u bfp ladies..i have a question :)
> ok so like i said earlier, that i normally always get lots of cm starting at like 10dpo until AF..thats usually how i just know that im out for the month..because right around 10-11dpo i start getting lots of it..so anyway i started getting tons this month at 5dpo and its still keeping up..so did either of u ladies usually get lots of cm before AF and if u did, were u the same this month or was it opposite?

Hlynn,I don't think I will be much help.I usually have very little cm.This cycle I felt very wet down there even thought af had started a few times.I did have creamy cm but could only tell by checking my cervix.Also my cervix went down a little lower around cd 8 and by cd 10,it was back up high.


----------



## penniepie

I'm testing tomorrow with morning pee wish me luck


----------



## Coffee Lover

hlynn said:


> both of u bfp ladies..i have a question :)
> ok so like i said earlier, that i normally always get lots of cm starting at like 10dpo until AF..thats usually how i just know that im out for the month..because right around 10-11dpo i start getting lots of it..so anyway i started getting tons this month at 5dpo and its still keeping up..so did either of u ladies usually get lots of cm before AF and if u did, were u the same this month or was it opposite?

Good morning..

I am normally quite wet from from about 5 dpo ovulation, but last month i was very wet and got my af and this cycle, I only got lots of cm at about 12-13 dpo.. now i get loads....


Fam ~ I am also due the 16 oct...


----------



## penniepie

Omg are we trusting the blue dye


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Omg are we trusting the blue dye


Penniepie,go get a frer hun.I so want to say yes we trust them but after reading in the pregnany test thread I am not so sure!!How many dpo are you?


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> both of u bfp ladies..i have a question :)
> ok so like i said earlier, that i normally always get lots of cm starting at like 10dpo until AF..thats usually how i just know that im out for the month..because right around 10-11dpo i start getting lots of it..so anyway i started getting tons this month at 5dpo and its still keeping up..so did either of u ladies usually get lots of cm before AF and if u did, were u the same this month or was it opposite?
> 
> Good morning..
> 
> I am normally quite wet from from about 5 dpo ovulation, but last month i was very wet and got my af and this cycle, I only got lots of cm at about 12-13 dpo.. now i get loads....
> 
> 
> Fam ~ I am also due the 16 oct...Click to expand...


Coffee,How cool is that!We are truly bump buddies.Have you been to dr yet?


----------



## Coffee Lover

famof6 said:


> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> both of u bfp ladies..i have a question :)
> ok so like i said earlier, that i normally always get lots of cm starting at like 10dpo until AF..thats usually how i just know that im out for the month..because right around 10-11dpo i start getting lots of it..so anyway i started getting tons this month at 5dpo and its still keeping up..so did either of u ladies usually get lots of cm before AF and if u did, were u the same this month or was it opposite?
> 
> Good morning..
> 
> I am normally quite wet from from about 5 dpo ovulation, but last month i was very wet and got my af and this cycle, I only got lots of cm at about 12-13 dpo.. now i get loads....
> 
> 
> Fam ~ I am also due the 16 oct...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coffee,How cool is that!We are truly bump buddies.Have you been to dr yet?Click to expand...


hiya, yes I went this morning, all very happy with me.. Have been assigned a midwife and got to go back on Wednesday to arrange my early scan.. also going to have a health check with her... I got all my notes to fill out and carry around with me.. Sure there so many more than last pregnancies...

Have you been yet ??


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay so in wu behind lol I thought I ovulated but I tested this morning just because and got a ver bold positive so it is bd ing time!!! :) eek. Question, when will u o? Like tomorrow? So should a bd tonight and wed?


----------



## Coffee Lover

After having a positive you normally ovulate between 12 and 24 hours laters, so b'd as much as you can from now until wed night.. xx That worked for me :)


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> both of u bfp ladies..i have a question :)
> ok so like i said earlier, that i normally always get lots of cm starting at like 10dpo until AF..thats usually how i just know that im out for the month..because right around 10-11dpo i start getting lots of it..so anyway i started getting tons this month at 5dpo and its still keeping up..so did either of u ladies usually get lots of cm before AF and if u did, were u the same this month or was it opposite?
> 
> Good morning..
> 
> I am normally quite wet from from about 5 dpo ovulation, but last month i was very wet and got my af and this cycle, I only got lots of cm at about 12-13 dpo.. now i get loads....
> 
> 
> Fam ~ I am also due the 16 oct...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coffee,How cool is that!We are truly bump buddies.Have you been to dr yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hiya, yes I went this morning, all very happy with me.. Have been assigned a midwife and got to go back on Wednesday to arrange my early scan.. also going to have a health check with her... I got all my notes to fill out and carry around with me.. Sure there so many more than last pregnancies...
> 
> Have you been yet ??Click to expand...

YAY!!Glad everything is fine.I just got off the phone with my dr's office.They did not want to see me until Thursday!What??I don't think so.I am going to have my betas every 48 hrs whether they like it or not.I have my pregnancy protocol from TR dr and I am going to get someone to follow it.Anyway after some firm answers I gave them I am going in @10 so I got to get ready to go.lolAre they making sure your #'s are doubling every other day?Thanks what I am hoping my dr is going to do!So excited for you!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> After having a positive you normally ovulate between 12 and 24 hours laters, so b'd as much as you can from now until wed night.. xx That worked for me :)

Sounds good to me!! :) I'm so excited! Told dh I wanna make love lol if I tell him why he gets too stressed lol. He likes me to just relax and have fun and not tell him when I'm ovulated!


----------



## Morganceravol

So my ticker is right on then I guess lol haha.


----------



## penniepie

im going to get a frer but here is what i got this mornign and it was fast!

I want to trust it as i have been feeling like garbage all weekend - heartburn like never before in my life and af pains and flushed feeling
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> im going to get a frer but here is what i got this mornign and it was fast!
> 
> I want to trust it as i have been feeling like garbage all weekend - heartburn like never before in my life and af pains and flushed feeling

That's a positive!! Oh my how exciting!!!!


----------



## penniepie

i know!

im going to do a frer and i clear blue digital to be safe

now my only fear is i never got a chance to get the rubella vaccination
i wanted to wait to see if i was pregger first cause i cant get it while pregnant

Am i a horrible mom to be now :(


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> i know!
> 
> im going to do a frer and i clear blue digital to be safe
> 
> now my only fear is i never got a chance to get the rubella vaccination
> i wanted to wait to see if i was pregger first cause i cant get it while pregnant
> 
> Am i a horrible mom to be now :(

Oh my goodness no! You had know way to know I am sure you are fine I don't think I have had mine? In sure the baby will be super healthy! So question for prego ladies, how often did u bd?


----------



## penniepie

we bd'd 5 days before and 6 days before O and on O - dont know which spermie took though!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hey, penniepie wow, thats so a :bfp: Congrats :hugs:

Regarding the Rubella please dont worry I wasnt imume with my 2 pregnancys and me and baby was fine.... :)

Morganceravol ~ regarding how much we B'd We did it on cycle day 9, 12, 13, 14 & day 17 and I ovulated on day 14 according to opk 

xxx


----------



## penniepie

remember ladies it only takes one time so dont get discouraged

my hubby wants me to do 3 more tests cause he doesnt think we bd'd enough to get preggers 

Just like they teach you in school - it takes one shot! :)

I just hope my other tests come back BFP

Im having wicked heart burn


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> we bd'd 5 days before and 6 days before O and on O - dont know which spermie took though!

Okay cause I was reading I needed to bd prior to o day, we did on wed bd Friday and will today and wed. Think that's good?


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> Hey, penniepie wow, thats so a :bfp: Congrats :hugs:
> 
> Regarding the Rubella please dont worry I wasnt imume with my 2 pregnancys and me and baby was fine.... :)
> 
> Morganceravol ~ regarding how much we B'd We did it on cycle day 9, 12, 13, 14 & day 17 and I ovulated on day 14 according to opk
> 
> xxx

Okay we did on 10, 12, will today (15) and will 17


----------



## penniepie

good luck ladies!!! :) sounds good to me :)

im getting nervous to test again

i keep goggling blue dye tests and false positived


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> good luck ladies!!! :) sounds good to me :)
> 
> im getting nervous to test again
> 
> i keep goggling blue dye tests and false positived

I honesty think ur good, false positives ate really rare! Thanks i hope we catch the eggy tonight! :)


----------



## penniepie

yay i hope so too!! i also layed down after and elevated my hips but maybe only for 10 mins

i also didnt use the washroom after like i normally would have


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks girl! I shall try that tonight, normally it comes out after but last time it didn't and I did use the restroom either! See if I can lay still now lol


----------



## penniepie

took a pink dye test

faint positive - im 10 dpo cant show a pick because i have no wifi at work


----------



## penniepie

ok after 2 minutes its a definite darker line


----------



## penniepie

im going to hyper ventilate!


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> ok after 2 minutes its a definite darker line

Yay!!! Omg yes! So so exciting!


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> im going to hyper ventilate!

Hahaha lol I'm so happy for you! Go outside ad scream!! I know I will haha! :happydance::baby:


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie ~ Once again congrats, defo pregnant.. Wow 3 of us this month.. Come on the rest of you ladies, see if we can all make it.. :)


----------



## penniepie

hahahah yayaya!

my husband is like i think you should get the digital one to make sure
lol


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> hahahah yayaya!
> 
> my husband is like i think you should get the digital one to make sure
> lol

Hahaha lol ur husband sounds like mine. Ur prego girly! Yay!!!! :) come on girls the rest of us have to do it this month!!


----------



## penniepie

i can feel more BFPs coming our way!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Me too! It just feels right!! U girls new to change ur status to expecting!! :)


----------



## penniepie

seriously i have issues with tickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## penniepie

yay fixed!


----------



## famof6

Wow,Pennie congrats hun!!This is so exciting!I so hope the rest of you ladies join us very soon!!

My dh was the same way he loved the digital and didn't even look at the frer.lol.I just came back from the dr he is going to take betas every other day.I won't get my first # results back until tomorrow!!


----------



## penniepie

i know you will get you bfp famof6!! :)

I dont know if you ladies are religious - im catholic but im not overly religious and when something bothers me or im worried i say a little prayer for them before bed - and more times then not things work out and i believe God helps....

So i started saying a pregnancy prayer since we O'd and I believe God heard me :)


----------



## penniepie

or whomever your higher power is


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> i know you will get you bfp famof6!! :)
> 
> I dont know if you ladies are religious - im catholic but im not overly religious and when something bothers me or im worried i say a little prayer for them before bed - and more times then not things work out and i believe God helps....
> 
> So i started saying a pregnancy prayer since we O'd and I believe God heard me :)

Im Christian, dh grew up catholic as well! We def believe prayer works been praying for all you ladies and now myself! He hears us for sure! :)


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> im going to get a frer but here is what i got this mornign and it was fast!
> 
> I want to trust it as i have been feeling like garbage all weekend - heartburn like never before in my life and af pains and flushed feeling


WOW !!!!!! Amazing congratulations !!!! This is soooooo cool. What are the odds of three in the same month. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

I'm only about 3dpo and no symptoms yet !!!! :wacko: This waiting game sucks. I just want to know either way right now !!!!

Penniepie, what main symptoms have you had ?????


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> Hey, penniepie wow, thats so a :bfp: Congrats :hugs:
> 
> Regarding the Rubella please dont worry I wasnt imume with my 2 pregnancys and me and baby was fine.... :)
> 
> Morganceravol ~ regarding how much we B'd We did it on cycle day 9, 12, 13, 14 & day 17 and I ovulated on day 14 according to opk
> 
> xxx
> 
> Okay we did on 10, 12, will today (15) and will 17Click to expand...

I reckon maybe these cycle days are lucky :flower:. I'm going to make sure I :sex: on days 12 and 17 aswell as the usual ov associated days in my next month !!!! It seems two out of the three BFP ladies got these days (day 12 and 17) in common


----------



## Morganceravol

Agreed! :) im so excited for us all!let's do it girls!


----------



## penniepie

my symptoms were pretty non existent until 8dpo i have some dull crapming

9dpo dull back ache and cramping again - nothing major super dull
also i was flushed and some bad hearburn

No Nausea, sore bbs nothing!!!

i thought i was out forsure!


----------



## hlynn

yay! congrats penniepie!:happydance:
wow seems like almost every lady on here is getting their bfps! this must be a lucky thread :winkwink:
ill probably be the only one who AF visits lol!
but im super happy for all of u!
not much going on today..nausea is just more off n on now not as constant
still really bloated..can barely button my jeans :blush:
still tons of cm and light cramps here n there..8dpo and still feel like af is around the corner..this is exactly how i feel with AF except for the nausea
i wish i was more dpo so i could just know already :haha:


----------



## penniepie

hyln thats sounds promising!!! :)


----------



## hlynn

thank you!
im not holding out much hope :(
i just dont feel pregnant i feel like AF is almost here
actually it feels like she is already here because i have so much cm
i feel like im leaking all the time! i even have to wear pantyliners
i just wish i was more dpo so i could do a test..i havent taken a test since november
the last few months i have just waited for af to show and she always has lol
i can usually tell at 10dpo when i start getting so much cm that im out..
so weird that it started this month so early at 5dpo! it hasnt done this before
i cant decide if its a good or bad thing..but i keep feeling like its gonna be bad :(
i wish i could have more PMA back!


----------



## penniepie

when are you thinking of testing - i tested 4 days before expected period


----------



## hlynn

well im 8dpo today..n im expecting AF to come about the 11th or 12th..so ill probably in a week at 16dpo if she hasnt shown..but i have a feeling that she will any minute..just a little bit ago sorry TMI i went to the bathroom and had a huge gush of yellow-ish snotty looking cm..not sure what that means :shrug:


----------



## penniepie

well did the digital and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant!

I have my doctors appt tomorrow night!


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> well did the digital and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I have my doctors appt tomorrow night!

Yay!! So happy!!! :) that's so exciting!!

Famof6 have u got your beta results back?


----------



## hlynn

yay penniepie thats exciting! 
i cant wait to hear about the other bfps in this thread! :)

so, im sure u all remember that i told u i was supposed to be on clomid right?
but i decided to take a break because i already taken it for 4 months and no bfp
well the dr doesnt know i took a break lol 
but i called her friday and told her when i got my positive opk
actually i told her it was saturday because she does the progesterone test 7 days after the positive opk 
and it was still positive on sunday so i just gave her the middle day it was positive 
so on saturday i went and had a progesterone test done 
and the dr called back and told me i did ovulate :happydance:
so i am super happy that i know i did ovulate for sure on my own! :D
but, unfortunately i still think that im out this month :nope:
the constant cm has seemed to slow down somewhat but not enough to convince me that this month will be different than the last ones
ive had some back pain here and there for the past 2 days
still some AF cramps here and there
im 9dpo so i guess we will find out in about 5 days if the :witch: shows or not
ugh im dreading these last days..they are always the worst and most depressing for me
:(


----------



## Morganceravol

Hlynn- that is so awesome thT you ovulated on your own!! :) come on bfp!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Well done hlynn, bet that has made you happy, keeping everything crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## famof6

Hlynn,Yay for Oing on your own!I still have fingers crossed for you!!

AFM,No I have not got my betas back yet.I called this morning after work and they were not in yet and now I am getting the message service.They should be open for the next 2 hrs so they better be answering the phone.lol.


----------



## penniepie

im crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## hlynn

thanks ladies!
i am very happy just to know i ovulated on my own
but now i am just dreading AF coming :(
i hate even going to the bathroom cuz i really dont want to see blood
i am so tempted to do a test but im scared as heck
i hate seeing bfns and the last 2 months i havent tested at all just waited for af
so i wanted to do that this month too but now im just excited to test lol
i keep telling myself not to get too excited because i dont want to think i am and then af show iykwim


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> thanks ladies!
> i am very happy just to know i ovulated on my own
> but now i am just dreading AF coming :(
> i hate even going to the bathroom cuz i really dont want to see blood
> i am so tempted to do a test but im scared as heck
> i hate seeing bfns and the last 2 months i havent tested at all just waited for af
> so i wanted to do that this month too but now im just excited to test lol
> i keep telling myself not to get too excited because i dont want to think i am and then af show iykwim

I totally understand the bathroom thing.I was the same way everytime it was close to af,when I would go to pee it was like I was holding my breath praying there would be no blood.If you feel better waiting on af I would say do it your way.BFN's are hard but honestly I just couldn't wait.It is still early for you.How long is your lp?Do you usually O so late in your cycle?


----------



## Morganceravol

Omg I just got a blow of horrible low abdominal pain And low back pain! I think it's my endo :(, my sweet dh was like you okay sweetie and starting smirking and I was like whT? And he was like i dunno just thinking maybe it's the eggy and ur prego. Lol I was like baby that wouldn't be for at least a week lol


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Omg I just got a blow of horrible low abdominal pain And low back pain! I think it's my endo :(, my sweet dh was like you okay sweetie and starting smirking and I was like whT? And he was like i dunno just thinking maybe it's the eggy and ur prego. Lol I was like baby that wouldn't be for at least a week lol

I see your ticker says 1 dpo.Could it be wrong?That how I felt the day of O.I also had leg cramps that day too.


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Omg I just got a blow of horrible low abdominal pain And low back pain! I think it's my endo :(, my sweet dh was like you okay sweetie and starting smirking and I was like whT? And he was like i dunno just thinking maybe it's the eggy and ur prego. Lol I was like baby that wouldn't be for at least a week lol
> 
> I see your ticker says 1 dpo.Could it be wrong?That how I felt the day of O.I also had leg cramps that day too.Click to expand...

I got my positive yeaterday morning and negative in tw afternoon and today. I normally just get sharp pain on either side during o. Who knows it went away it was just sudden lasted like 5 mins. How are you feelif did u get your blood work back?


----------



## hlynn

on clomid i ovulated on cd 17 and my lp was usually 16 days but sometimes it would be 15 and the last month it was 14..so idk anymore! i know that i do always ovulate for sure because i have the bloodwork done..so idk about my length or lp..its just hard because i feel like ill never get my bfp..and this month i for sure feel out..im not sure but earlier when i went to the bathroom (tmi) i had a big mucousy glob of cm and it looked like maybe a little bit of brown was in it..i couldnt tell for sure because its the yellow stuff thats kinda hard to tell..but if there was, does that mean that af is starting? at only 9dpo? thats so weird :(


----------



## famof6

Hlynn,I am not sure.I have not had alot of cm the last few cycles.I do have creamy cm now but not a lot of it.It could also be implantation bleed.Isn't it brown?I had implantation at 9 dpo.So FX for you.

No I did not get my bloods back today.I called and she said they send them off.She said they should be there in the morning when I go back in for another.I just think its crazy that they send them off when there is a lab right next door.Either way the 1st #'s really don't mean much its the doubling every 48 hrs I am looking for.


----------



## hlynn

im not sure..its not there anymore it was only when i wiped once and it deff wasnt much of it because i cant even be sure it was there since its yellow cm anyway..but i think i saw a little tiny bit of brown mixed in it..i would either be 8 or 9dpo today so yeah i guess it could be implantation..i have had lots of cramps lately also but i just keep thinking af is here! :(
by the way..i havent seen kadan on here lately? whered u go giiirl??


----------



## Morganceravol

Well fx Ed that ur beta has doubled!! :) hoping we get more bfp's this cycle! :)


----------



## penniepie

HLynn I had the same at 9dpo yellowish with a tad of brown hue before my bfp
Ladies with the bfp is it normal to fear waking up and all of a sudden not being pregnant
I'm terrified an my hubby got so annoyed with me... And i got so emotional feeling he just didn't understand. He made me feel as if I worry for nothing and that it was silly and that I'm creating drama :(


----------



## hlynn

thank you wow that made me feel better! 
what dpo did u get ur bfp?
i havent had any since and FX'ed no more
i think its very normal to be scared about those kinds of things
and men just dont understand but maybe hes just upset because u waited so long to get ur bfp and now he feels like maybe ur not enjoying it like he thought u would
but just let him know its normal..its just hormones they are horrible but r gonna be around for maaany more months :winkwink:


----------



## penniepie

I got my bfp 10 dpo morning pee I cant tell you this I had a bfn clear as day on 9 dpo


----------



## hlynn

im not exactly sure if i am 9 or 10 dpo today..because when i did my ovulation tests i got positives on friday, saturday and sunday..and then mondays was negative so ive been counting ovulation day as sunday but it could have been monday..so if it was monday then i would only be 9dpo today..but if it was sunday 10dpo..so i havent tried a test yet..i kinda just wanna wait for af to show or not..i think she is gonna show though i just have that feeling :(


----------



## famof6

My betas were 27 from [email protected] dpo.I was hoping for them to be higher but the dr seems to think it is fine.Now the test is to see if they double.I won't get todays results until Friday.I am going to go crazy waiting!:wacko:


----------



## hlynn

well at 13dpo u cant expect them to be too high! that sounds fine! and i bet the wait is gonna be torturous but im sure everything is fine :) how come u r having them done is nething wrong?


----------



## penniepie

can someone fill me in what are Betas? 

I have my first appt with my GP tonight - what can i expect?


----------



## penniepie

BFP ladies are any of you nervous about trying to work and getting mornign sickness?

First of all i get soooo anxious when i have to puke and now that im at work im terrified and i guess i have a bit of a phobia!

i hope i dont get it :(


----------



## Morganceravol

Bfp ladies, did any of you get cramps from o day on? Like having to run to the bathroom type cramps?


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> well at 13dpo u cant expect them to be too high! that sounds fine! and i bet the wait is gonna be torturous but im sure everything is fine :) how come u r having them done is nething wrong?

I will be having betas until we can see something on the scan which should be around 6 weeks.I am having them drawn every 48 hrs because I had a tubal reversal and we have a higher chance of having a ectopic pregnancy.If the #'s do not double then there is a chance it is a ectopic and can be treated with a shot so it does not rupture and I don't lose a tube.I am going to remain positive and can't wait to see my little bean on the scan!GL ladies!


----------



## Morganceravol

Famof6 I was googling betas and your count seems in the normal range! :) Gl! So happy for you! Hubby is on his way home gym and then bd ing! Though I have a feeling we Got lots of spermy already!


----------



## hlynn

im out this month..i started bleeding more..idk what happened this month, especially because my dr confirmed ovulation :cry:


----------



## LoveBug87

Don't mean to intrude ladies:winkwink: but have any of you tried softcups?! Its my first cycle using them. Af is due Feb 20th! Hope she stays away.:dust:


----------



## hlynn

i have considered them..and have heard good things about them but i honestly dont think they will help me..im going to see an RE next month so im thinking i have some bigger problems that probably wont be solved using them..but i have read about a lot of ladies on here using them and getting their bfps the first month so good luck!


----------



## LoveBug87

I had a leep in 2006 and no longer produce ewcm. :shrug: This is my 9th cycle ttc but 1st cycle using softcup! I'll let u know if they are worth it. Don't lose hope you'll get your BFP!:dust:


----------



## famof6

I am sorry to hear that hlynn:hugs:.I was really rooting for you this cycle.How long did that make your lp this month?


----------



## hlynn

about 9 days :(
but anyway the last time i had any spotting was like 4 or 5 hours ago..none since
so af just must be playing tricks on me!
i had that little tiny bit of brown tinted cm last night and the same this morning
then a few hours later some dark red in the cm 
and nothing since
so now i dont even know what to count as cd 1
im only 9dpo today so im not sure whats going on with my cycle!
:cry: 
i really hope im the only one in this thread that gets af :winkwink:


----------



## hlynn

well shes deff here now..so im not sure why i had a 9 day lp but im going to be back on the clomid this month 100mg! PMA! :) and can i still stay and here about the other bfps that we are gonna have on here :winkwink: im still rooting for kadan82, morganceravol, and dreambaby! so let me know how u get on


----------



## famof6

Wow Hlynn,you will def catch that eggy on 100mg mabe even twins.lol..We will be right here cheering you on!Have you heard of the baking soda finger?I wasn't going to say anything as some people advise against it,but honestly I think that and starting progestrone cream is what got me my BFP this cycle after 6 months of BFN's.Like I said I know some ladies say its a no no,but I was the 4th person to get my BFP using it in my other thread.


----------



## hlynn

i havent actually, what is that? 
im willing to try almost anything!
and thank you so much!
i really have gotten my pma back and i am so happy for all of u bfp ladies and i really hope im the ONLY one on this thread that gets af :D


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> im out this month..i started bleeding more..idk what happened this month, especially because my dr confirmed ovulation :cry:

I'm sorry hun, I really hope next month is th pne for you !!! :hugs:


I've had severe constipation today (6dpo), some lower back pains and my sense of smell is really good. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, because I usually get some lower back aches but much closer to when AF is due. :wacko:


----------



## penniepie

dreambaby that was me 9dpo

took a test and BFN
Next day BFP!!

keep your head up!

Anyone know where Kadan82 went to?


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> dreambaby that was me 9dpo
> 
> took a test and BFN
> Next day BFP!!
> 
> keep your head up!
> 
> Anyone know where Kadan82 went to?

Thanx hun. I do feel different, but I'm scared my mind is playing tricks on me again like it has in the past. I've had more pregnancy symptoms in other months than this month.
Hopefully Kadan82 is ok and just busy.


----------



## penniepie

someone told me last time the month you have the least amount is the month you get your bfp - and i was nahhhh

Then thats what happened to me!


----------



## famof6

Was Kaden taking another trip?I can't remember.


----------



## penniepie

Also im wondering how CoffeeLover is doing"?

I havent seen her since she announced her BFP!


----------



## famof6

I talked with Coffee on FB and she is fine even though I think ms has kicked in.


----------



## hlynn

yeah where are other ladies! :(
and thanks dreambaby im not too upset because i felt the horrible b*tch coming! :haha:
i am just happy there are so many other bfps! :dance:
keep em coming ladies :D
i do miss kadan and yeah wheres coffee lover?! 
i like the bfp ladies to stick around to answer my million and one questions i always have! :winkwink:
i am starting my clomid pills today or tomorrow i havent decided yet lol
its deff af though im even having small clots so its for sure not anything like implantation or anything
my dr usually has me start clomid on day 5 but since im a late ovulater anyway i wanna try earlier days
the nurse told me its purely the drs preference, the days dont mean too much i guess so why not! :)


----------



## penniepie

OH no!

I have a huge fear of ms...i have a fear of throwing up! its awful
I dont know what to do it makeing me crazy thinking it coming soon

Dont worry im nt going anywhere! :)

Although this is my first ever and im not much of an expert :S


----------



## hlynn

lol i have 2 babies and i dont know squat :haha: 
with my first i didnt even find out til 7 weeks along
and my second was just a calm time ttc and the first month i got my bfp
so i dont know much about anything :haha:
but i still love asking questions and hearing about how pregnancies are going!
so all bfp ladies please stay! :)
i cant wait until i get mine but until then ill keep asking questions :D


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies!! I think kaden was going on a cruise? I don't remember when, hey add me on face book, Morgan Ceravolo. :) I have had some pinching low today and cramping since o. Head high! :)


----------



## penniepie

ohhh good news!

i had that too - but not strong very dull

I knew something was up when i woke up due to heartburn i never wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## hlynn

i will look you up, and everyone can feel free to add me too Heather Ocampo, but nobody knows were ttc so please dont mention anything on there about it :)


----------



## hlynn

and oh yes i do remember kadan saying something about that! well i do miss her i hope shes back soon i wanna know if she got her bfp yet! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay yay, oh no one knows w us either so no ttc mention on fb:) 

Penniepie- yay I hope it's good sign! I'm having like (tmi) diarrhea cramps. My nipples are sore not the whole breast only nipple.


----------



## hlynn

yay i hope they are gooood signs morgan :D
i wish u were more dpo so u could test lol the wait just draaags by..although mine didnt cuz it only lasted 9 stupid days lol 
but on the bright side, this is the heaviest and most normal period i have had since starting the clomid, on the clomid i had 3 day dark brown period and that was it
thats why i took the break, i thought my body needed a break and something was wrong having those kinds of periods


----------



## Morganceravol

Gahh me too! I think I'm gonna test on 9 Dpo and 10 Dpo lol. My parents and younger siblings are visiting in a week and if I am prego I'll know then! Ah I won't wBt to tell right away but maybe I'll have ms?


----------



## hlynn

maybe u will lol how long r u gonna wait to tell everyone


----------



## Morganceravol

We want to wait to tell everyone till we see the little bean on the ultrasound but maybe our parents sooner, who knows!

What were ur early symptoms w your girls?


----------



## famof6

I added you Morgan.(Heather Pless)Going to add you hynn so you are a Heather to.lol


----------



## famof6

Also noone knows we were TTC and have not told about BFP yet.


----------



## Morganceravol

Yay! Fb friends now :). My nipples are so sore! It's so odd!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Yay! Fb friends now :). My nipples are so sore! It's so odd!

That was to funny reading that post all together.

Mine too.I have been living in a sports bra while at home.


----------



## Morganceravol

Hahaha I suppose that would sound funny lol. Did u have it early on? I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm excited at the same time. My mom says h
She is fertile mertile and I should have no problem!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Hahaha I suppose that would sound funny lol. Did u have it early on? I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm excited at the same time. My mom says h
> She is fertile mertile and I should have no problem!

I got sore boobs from about 2 dpo.I always get them before af but not so early on.The sore nipples kicked in about 9 dpo.My biggest thing was constipation and bloating.I also had heartburn which I always get while pregnant but usually not that early.I honestly thought af was on the way because I had cramping.I had a [email protected] dpo so thought it was over.


----------



## Morganceravol

Mine have been hurting since then as well! Eek! :)


----------



## hlynn

Morgan - with my first baby i was only 16 years old and i wasnt trying to get pg as u can probably guess lol i was already like 7 weeks when i found out..but i did mention to my boss at work that i was super tired all the time and a little nauseous and shes the one who told me i needed to take a test lol so i did that night and 2 lines popped up and i was so young and dumb that i said well look (talking to DH) it says its best to use FMU so i bet thats why its positive :dohh: and i said well in the morning i will try another and it will for sure be negative :haha: u can prolly guess that it wasnt negative in the morning so i went out and bought like 8 more tests because i didnt believe it :shock:
with my second i had went to the dr and i told my dr i hadnt had a period for 4 months and all my tests were negative so she gave me a test and it was negative so she asked if we wanted another baby and i said yes thats why i was there lol! so she did all these tests to make sure nothing was really wrong and nothing was so she gave me provera and clomid and i noticed like immediately after ovulation that i was siiiick..not throwing up sick but i couldnt eat or smell anything kind of sick and that lasted like my WHOLE pregnancy (i gained 11 lbs the whole pregnancy) and i was VERY crampy..but i honestly cant say that those were pregnancy symptoms because since i was on the clomid i produced 4 eggs so i got pregnant with one and the rest turned into cysts and the dr said that was most likely the reason behind the sickness and cramping so i cant be sure if they were pg or the cysts or maybe just a combo of both :wacko:


----------



## hlynn

oh and by the way ur symptoms sound greeat! i cant wait til u can test :happydance:
i cant believe how lucky this thread is! i really cant wait to see how kadan is too! :D


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, I am never too far away :) I have added you ladies to facebook, but once again i dont mention my pregnancy on facebook... not until we get the all clear with the scan :) 

I am doing ok, I have got a date for my scan its 23rd feb.. I am having a bit of a rough time with my back and boobies, my boob are so sore it makes me nearly cry sometimes.. and my back well thats always gonna be worse as i was born with spina bifida and always suffer with that... 
also MS has kicked in a little, but hey loving it :)
One thing that is worrying me is, with my two other pregnancys I always needed to pee all the time.. ( a good sign the uterus is enlarging etc..) but this time nothing I know that can be a sign of ectopic and worrying myself a little...

anyways sorry hlynn af got you.. 
Kardan when she was last on said she was going on a cruise.. lucky girl hope she is having a fab time and got her :bfp: 
Morganceravol, dreambaby and pen ~ how you doing..


----------



## penniepie

i dont pee much either :( the same as usual!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Maybe its just me worrying about nothing :)


----------



## Morganceravol

i think that you ladies are fine! :)


----------



## hlynn

glad ur back coffee :) and thanks i knew she was coming im trying to stay positive :)
i wouldnt worry at all about the not peeing so much thing
in the earlier weeks i think the baby is more forming than growing
well its growing but just not so much that it would make much of a difference
i would probably expect to start peeing more like around 7 weeks when the baby has formed more and is just working on getting bigger thats when ur uterus is expanding and will push against ur bladder
all of ur other symptoms sound good! (well maybe not good to u lol but sounds like ur pregnancy is progressing well)
u would most likely have lots and lots of pain if it were ectopic and it sounds like ur not so i wouldnt be too worried..when do u go to the dr? :)
im not a dr but thats what happened with both of my pregnancies


----------



## famof6

I am sure you are fine coffee.I can't wait until your scan!!

My #'s from 15 dpo was 65 so they did double.:happydance:I go back in Sunday for more draws.I will get those and todays #'s Tuesday at my new OB appt.He has me coming in Thursday for a scan.I think that is to early but he said he is being optimistic that we may be able to see something then.We are also leaving Thursday for a weekend away with my brothers and SILs.

As far as peeing more I can't really tell.Ever since I had a epidural sp? with DD.I pee non stop its crazy and has been that way since her birth.I have never been to the dr about it but its so bad that I think ahead of where the closest bathroom is when we are out.lol


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> oh and by the way ur symptoms sound greeat! i cant wait til u can test :happydance:
> i cant believe how lucky this thread is! i really cant wait to see how kadan is too! :D

Thanks! I am 4 dpo now!!! I have had such a busy work week, which is greaT! and i work all weeked ( im a massage therapist, so v day is big for us) and dh leaves for a buisness trip on monday :(. I shall go buy more tests then and start teehee. my nipples are what is killing me now, that and i keep getting this like pinching not super strong but like by my ovary. hmmm.


----------



## hlynn

morgan- i love having busy 2ww because it makes the time go by SO much faster! :hugs: cant wait to see ur tests :D


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> morgan- i love having busy 2ww because it makes the time go by SO much faster! :hugs: cant wait to see ur tests :D

I know me too!! Its been great!! :) I cant wait ahh! trying not to get to excited yet!!


----------



## hlynn

oh i know i hate getting too excited because theres always that chance u know..but its always good to stay optimistic :)
i have had the worst 2WWs ever lately because its been snowing so much and so cold that alls i do is sit inside
my daughters have been sick a lot too so i dont wanna always take them out while their already sick
so i hate these waits that last forever..its even snowing again today :growlmad: i am ready for some warm weather!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Okay yay, oh no one knows w us either so no ttc mention on fb:)
> 
> Penniepie- yay I hope it's good sign! I'm having like (tmi) diarrhea cramps. My nipples are sore not the whole breast only nipple.

I've been very crampy - know what you mean about the diarrhoea cramps !!!! Although I am totally constipated !!!! :haha:
Hopefully this will turn out to be a good thing. I am 7dpo and will probably do one test initially on Sunday (9dpo) because I can't wait !!!! I am a total POAS addict !!

You pregnant ladies hold on in there and stay as relaxed and calm as possible to help those eggies stick. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies!! I think kaden was going on a cruise? I don't remember when, hey add me on face book, Morgan Ceravolo. :) I have had some pinching low today and cramping since o. Head high! :)

Hey! I'm gonna add you on facebook now hun. I'm keeping the ttc quiet so inbox me if you you need to talk babies :winkwink:


----------



## dreambaby

dreambaby said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I think kaden was going on a cruise? I don't remember when, hey add me on face book, Morgan Ceravolo. :) I have had some pinching low today and cramping since o. Head high! :)
> 
> Hey! I'm gonna add you on facebook now hun. I'm keeping the ttc quiet so inbox me if you you need to talk babies :winkwink:Click to expand...

All your wedding pics are soooo beautiful. It looks like it was a fab day for you. :flower:


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I think kaden was going on a cruise? I don't remember when, hey add me on face book, Morgan Ceravolo. :) I have had some pinching low today and cramping since o. Head high! :)
> 
> Hey! I'm gonna add you on facebook now hun. I'm keeping the ttc quiet so inbox me if you you need to talk babies :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> All your wedding pics are soooo beautiful. It looks like it was a fab day for you. :flower:Click to expand...

Aw thanks! I just got home from work no time to check yours out! We are celebrating v day tonight as I work all weekend and he leave Monday for business!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I think kaden was going on a cruise? I don't remember when, hey add me on face book, Morgan Ceravolo. :) I have had some pinching low today and cramping since o. Head high! :)
> 
> Hey! I'm gonna add you on facebook now hun. I'm keeping the ttc quiet so inbox me if you you need to talk babies :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> All your wedding pics are soooo beautiful. It looks like it was a fab day for you. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks! I just got home from work no time to check yours out! We are celebrating v day tonight as I work all weekend and he leave Monday for business!Click to expand...

Have a lovely evening hun. :hugs: We are celebrating tomorrow evening with a nice meal out.


----------



## penniepie

Awww thanks ladies!
Gosh ate a huge dinner! Ribs fries cake lol
And now I'm laying here feeling waaaaaay too full and bloated!
I bought myself some gin gins Ginger candy to keep on hand incase ms comes my way! I have a phobia of vomiting called emitphobia (sp?)


----------



## Kadan82

Hi ladies! Looks like it's been a lucky month for some of u...congrats on the BFPs! I just got back from the cruise. Had a blast but of course af showed up :(. I was 9dpo and it was our first day of vacation. I seriously have the worst luck EVER. And to top it off my SIL who is 5 years younger than me was on the cruise and the whole time she kept saying "I think I'm about to start my period", but it never happened. I have a feeling she is preggo and I'm dreading the news. I feel bad, but we have been trying longer and I really wanted it to happen for me first...I know that sounds selfish but I'm just feeling sorry for myself. I hadn't really talked to anyone about all of this but finally broke down and talked to my mom. She was awesome and it helped a lot!
Anyways enough about that, I don't mean to be a downer with all the exciting news going on! I am really happy for u girls and hopefully the rest of us will be joining u soon!


----------



## hlynn

aw kadan im sorry :hugs: :(
after af got me, i was really hoping that i would be the only one on this thread that the :witch: got!
she got me at 9dpo too..*sigh*
so im back on clomid and my dr upped my dose to 100mg
i never really got a chance to know what my lp was before because i barely ovulate on my own
so i guess now on top of the problem of not ovulating, when i actually do on my own i have a pretty darn short lp
:( i started my clomid last night, im bloated and crampy and feel sick i hate all these side effects but i really hope this month works because if not, its off to an RE 
what cd are u on now? im on 4..im taking the clomid days 3-7


----------



## penniepie

My husband is driving me insane tonight! What children men are! Looks like going to have 2 children on my hands!!!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Hi ladies! Looks like it's been a lucky month for some of u...congrats on the BFPs! I just got back from the cruise. Had a blast but of course af showed up :(. I was 9dpo and it was our first day of vacation. I seriously have the worst luck EVER. And to top it off my SIL who is 5 years younger than me was on the cruise and the whole time she kept saying "I think I'm about to start my period", but it never happened. I have a feeling she is preggo and I'm dreading the news. I feel bad, but we have been trying longer and I really wanted it to happen for me first...I know that sounds selfish but I'm just feeling sorry for myself. I hadn't really talked to anyone about all of this but finally broke down and talked to my mom. She was awesome and it helped a lot!
> Anyways enough about that, I don't mean to be a downer with all the exciting news going on! I am really happy for u girls and hopefully the rest of us will be joining u soon!

:coffee:

I'm sorry Kadan. It is very hard and emotional this whole ttc journey. You just feel like you want to put everything on hold until that bfp arrives. It's all I think about. Lots of people around me are pregnant and half of them are younger than me and in unstable relationships. Its sooo hard to stay positive. But it will happen for us, I'm praying really hard for us all. I'm 9dpo and bfn! I've got no symptoms at all now, so I think I'm out too. I also have no idea when I'm due on because I've had two 28 day cycles and a 34 day cycle too, so any day I guess. :hugs:


----------



## hlynn

penniepie said:


> My husband is driving me insane tonight! What children men are! Looks like going to have 2 children on my hands!!!

oh i know what u mean! i always say i have 3 kids..because my husband is one! its way worse on clomid too because it makes me more irritated!


----------



## famof6

Kaden:hugs:

How are all of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Morganceravol

Hi ladies!

Kaden so sorry I know Its hard! You will be soon :)! 
As for me, 6 Dpo Nothig exciting having some pinching and sharp pains very very tired but have been working a lot. Weird thing u eyes ate really dry I've had to wear my glasses lately, hmm? 

I hope you all have a wonderful valentines day! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

:hugs: Happy valentines days ladies :hugs:

Today I am in such a good mood...

Aww sorry kardan.. :hugs: fingers next cycle for you.. Was the cruise good ?

Morganceravol ~ I have had dry eyes for about 2 weeks now, it comes and goes but drives me nuts... 

How everyone else ? Did your hubbies treat you.. ?


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> :hugs: Happy valentines days ladies :hugs:
> 
> Today I am in such a good mood...
> 
> Aww sorry kardan.. :hugs: fingers next cycle for you.. Was the cruise good ?
> 
> Morganceravol ~ I have had dry eyes for about 2 weeks now, it comes and goes but drives me nuts...
> 
> How everyone else ? Did your hubbies treat you.. ?

Oh yeah? Good sign then I hope! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Im 10dpo and still getting negatives on the HPTs :wacko:
No symptoms at the moment - except my sense of smell has been exceptionally good. Probably my mind playing tricks on me though !!!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

I got negatives on 9,10 and 11 dpo then positive on 12 dpo :)


----------



## hlynn

Happy Valentines day ladies!
Coffee Lover- DH took me and the girls out to eat n then we went to a bookstore n got some books i had been wanting :) 
morganceravol- sounds good :thumbup: FX'ed ur getting ur bfp this cycle! :)
dreambaby- 10dpo is still very early..dont get down yet :) 

not too much interesting going on with me, tomorrow will be my last clomid day, cant wait to see what this cycle brings, the clomid symptoms are about the same as the lower dose, just more intense lol
last year when i had my early m/c it was on the first month i was bumped up to 100mg, so FX'ed this month gives the same result :winkwink:


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies! Please all of you hang in there!!! Dont give up hope!

Not much here! Not nauseas yet but no appetite????
A bit of heartburn and I swear I'm getting a bloat bump lol


----------



## Morganceravol

I an feeling so bad today, just Yucky! Nausaes, heartburn, I feel hot kinda like feverish i suppose like getting a the flu almost? Who knows! Still cramping, cm is a lot less :/. Still hopeful! How is everyone?!


----------



## hlynn

sounds good penniepie :thumbup:
morganceravol, i hate getting actually sick in the 2ww lol it just makes it that much more confusing! but of course keep ur hopes up :) ur other symptoms all sound really good :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Ugh I know cause it's like you don't know what means what, Grrr! I'm Gonna test tomorrow, so early I know but FR says it can tell six days before ur period that would be tomorrow for me. Hubby is on a business trip, would be so fun to text him a bfp picture! :)


----------



## Kadan82

Happy Valentine's ladies :)! So I had a busy weekend and didn't have a chance to check in. I am having a REALLY tough night. My brother and SIL came over tonight and she handed me an envelope and asked me and my hubby to open it together. It was a copy of her positive pregnancy test results. I kept it together and congratulated and hugged both of them but as soon as they left I completely fell apart. My poor hubby didn't know what to do with me. I feel so bad but I REALLy felt like it should have happened for us first! We are so much older, we've been married longer and trying longer too! So...I'm quite the mess right now. I want to be happy for them and am trying my hardest but it is SO hard!! Happy Valentine's to me:)!! My hubby wanted to Bd tonight but I was definitely not in the mood. I am on CD 10 so I am planning to start bd'ing every other day starting tomorrow. I SO need this to be my month!!!


----------



## hlynn

Oh no! :hugs: so sorry hun
:dust: to you and i really honestly have everything crossed for u this cycle 
the same SIL who was with u on the cruise? :(
i am getting a little upset too, on FB i have 2 friends that think they may be pregnant..they both have been posting about themselves throwing up out of nowhere and stuff..as much as i would be happy for them, i cant help but wish it was me!
DHs brother and his girlfriend came over the other night and she said that her sister is pregnant again, and i made the mistake of telling her in september we were trying and ever since every time i see her i get the question of if im pregnant yet, and i just told her i dont think i can get pregnant..we'll see if she still keeps asking me


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> Oh no! :hugs: so sorry hun
> :dust: to you and i really honestly have everything crossed for u this cycle
> the same SIL who was with u on the cruise? :(
> i am getting a little upset too, on FB i have 2 friends that think they may be pregnant..they both have been posting about themselves throwing up out of nowhere and stuff..as much as i would be happy for them, i cant help but wish it was me!
> DHs brother and his girlfriend came over the other night and she said that her sister is pregnant again, and i made the mistake of telling her in september we were trying and ever since every time i see her i get the question of if im pregnant yet, and i just told her i dont think i can get pregnant..we'll see if she still keeps asking me

Yes...same SIL that was on the cruise. I had an idea when on one of the days she didn't even get off the ship because she had "food poisoning". I can already feel myself pulling away from her and it sucks. I don't want to be like this, I so just want to be happy for her. I feel like such a jerk but I also feel like its my own fault. If I wouldn't have told her we were ttc in the first place I know they wouldn't have started ttc either. I need to learn to keep my big mouth shut...lol.
And yes I understand about the FB friends too. I have a few that are preggo and are always posting every detail. It's so hard not to be jealous!! My dh told me tonight not to worry and that it would happen soon...I'm so blessed to have someone like him who is SO supportive. So I am trying to stay positive but it's def not the easiest thing!!
I hope u girls don't think I'm the most negative person ever! I just have no 
one who I really feel comfortable talking to about this or who understands me. This is my only outlet so THANK u so much for letting me get my feelings out!!


----------



## hlynn

oh man she even knows ur trying ttc? :hugs:
i guess other ladies dont know, but i know because ive been trying so long, that i wouldnt tell someone else right away if i knew they were ttc..they are probably excited but i totally understand how u feel! 
me and one of my friends started ttc the same time and she has a 6 month old baby now! :cry: she got pregnant the month after we started trying..and 17 months later i still dont..for awhile she would alwyas ask me if i was pg yet and then i told her i dont think we can have kids n she hasnt asked since :blush: i just hate that question though!


----------



## penniepie

oh ladies im sorry to hear your frustrations :( it makes me ache for you both
This has got to be your months!! hang in there! im praying for yoU!


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay so I did a FR test and if I hold it to the light I can see a line!! Is that just the shadow of where it's suppose to be?? In only 8 Dpo so I know it's early but just wondering.


----------



## famof6

Morgan,this early I would say it's the antibody strip if it doesn't have any color to it.FX it's the start of your BFP.

Kaden&Hlynn,I really don't know what to say as I never liked anyone pregnant to tell me it will happen eventually,but ladies I am here to cheer you on until you post that BFP which I hope is very soon.


AFM,I had my appt today.My#'s more than doubled so I am hoping to see my little bean on my scan on Thursday!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Famof6 that is so exciting! Yeah that's what I figured, my husband is out of town and thought it would be fun to send him a pic of bfp! :) I will retest on Thursday and if bfn I'll wait till expected af day!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> oh ladies im sorry to hear your frustrations :( it makes me ache for you both
> This has got to be your months!! hang in there! im praying for yoU!

Thanks! Just want u to know I really am so happy for u and the other ladies with BFPs on here. I don't want to scare u guys away with my negativity...lol. I like hearing about BFPs on here but it's just really hard when it happens to someone who I am really close to. It makes me question why her and not me? But I am just trying to remember it's all in God's timing. I can't change it and can only do my part to try and make it work. You are very blessed that it happened for u so soon. I'm praying that u have a very h&h 9 months. And I'm excited to hear your progress...it gives me hope :)!


----------



## Kadan82

I am on cd 11 and am going to follow the Smep plan starting tonight. If I get a BFP this cycle I should b able to find out on my bday! 

Morgan...hoping u get your BFP! That would b really good odds for our group :)!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks kaden! Everything crossed for you and ur bday bfp!! :)! Praying for us all!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Okay so I did a FR test and if I hold it to the light I can see a line!! Is that just the shadow of where it's suppose to be?? In only 8 Dpo so I know it's early but just wondering.

OOOOOOhhh this sounds very very promising. Keep us updated on the line strength as it hopefully gets darker !!!! :happydance:


We must all stay as positive as possible and stick together we will get there eventually. We can let our rants out regularly and it will be good therapy for us all.

I am 11dpo and spotting so I think the wicked :witch: is on her way :cry:


----------



## penniepie

Morganceravol - this is sounding gooooood!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!


----------



## hlynn

Morganceravol- yay :) sooo excited its still so early but if u can already see something that sounds like a GREAT sign :thumbup:
dreambaby- :hugs: how long is ur usual lp? is 11dpo really early for you?


----------



## hlynn

kadan82- i totally understand about it hurting a little more when its someone your close too, but i agree i am very happy for all u ladies on here getting their bfps! its so exciting and i hate that i have to try so long and i honestly wouldnt wish it on anyone!
famof6- :dance: for numbers doubling! cant wait til u can see ur precious little bean :)


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> Morganceravol- yay :) sooo excited its still so early but if u can already see something that sounds like a GREAT sign :thumbup:
> dreambaby- :hugs: how long is ur usual lp? is 11dpo really early for you?

My first two cycles off bc were 28 days (with 14 day lps). Last month was an unusual 34 day cycle, with an 11 day lp. So I am a bit confused as to what to expect this month. I am 99% certain I ovulated 4th Feb 
(due to positive opk the day before and a temp dip on the 
4th). :wacko::wacko::wacko: Any thoughts?? I am going to try to put my latest 'fertility friend' chart on here for all to look at. It only has this months on it so far as I have the other months on normal paper and my ipod app.


----------



## penniepie

famof6 - this is just my own ignorance because im new at this - do they do 6 week scans for everyone? I think here in canada we only get a 12 week scan (end of first tri) - Can i get a 6 week scan? cause i would like that!


----------



## hlynn

hmm that is a tough one, do u temp?
an 11 day lp is still pretty early from what i understand, right? could it be implantation bleeding?
last cycle i tried a natural cycle with no clomid and ended up having only a 9 day lp so i was pretty bummed about that


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hmm that is a tough one, do u temp?
> an 11 day lp is still pretty early from what i understand, right? could it be implantation bleeding?
> last cycle i tried a natural cycle with no clomid and ended up having only a 9 day lp so i was pretty bummed about that

Are you able to see my chart now? Have I put it on correctly?


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> famof6 - this is just my own ignorance because im new at this - do they do 6 week scans for everyone? I think here in canada we only get a 12 week scan (end of first tri) - Can i get a 6 week scan? cause i would like that!

No sorry hun,I guess I just assume everyone lives in the US.lol:haha:
I only get one because I am at a higher risk for a ectopic because I had a tubal reversal.So he will do one Thursday and if all is well I don't think I will get another until 12 weeks.I hope the time flies by for you!!


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby- when i click on it its not showing me anything..just takes me to the page but no charts or nething is on there


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> dreambaby- when i click on it its not showing me anything..just takes me to the page but no charts or nething is on there

ok I will try to fix it. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> dreambaby- when i click on it its not showing me anything..just takes me to the page but no charts or nething is on there

Can you see it now? :flower:


----------



## penniepie

Famof6 - thanks!! :) i wasnt quite sure! i hope all goes well :)

is that when you hear a heartbeat?


----------



## Morganceravol

Ladies w bfp did you test before you got a strong positive? If you took pics i would love to see!! I have been having more mild cramping and cm today!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Ladies w bfp did you test before you got a strong positive? If you took pics i would love to see!! I have been having more mild cramping and cm today!

I never got a very faint hpt.I got a [email protected] dpo no line what so ever and a pretty dark line and a + on [email protected] dpo.I started testing @ 6 dpo though.GL


----------



## dreambaby

I've done it, I've done it --- I think!! I am rubbish with computers !! (bad for a teacher I know). I think you will be able to see my chart now when you click my link in my signature. :flower:


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Ladies w bfp did you test before you got a strong positive? If you took pics i would love to see!! I have been having more mild cramping and cm today!
> 
> I never got a very faint hpt.I got a [email protected] dpo no line what so ever and a pretty dark line and a + on [email protected] dpo.I started testing @ 6 dpo though.GLClick to expand...

Haha well I am going to test tomorrow w Fmu! I'm very hopeful for this month! :) would it be normal to have af like cramps? Also I'm craving caffeine like crazy and junk food like fast food, Ughh. I've had the big 'd' lately too, yuck! Not much nasauea though.


----------



## penniepie

Morganceravol yes! thats all i had were dull cramps!
here is my faint 9dpo....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## penniepie

i was skeptical about the blue dye so i tested again at lunch with a pink dye and same thing....then that night with a digital and i got 1-2 weeks pregnant

Im sooo hopful for you right now!!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Ladies w bfp did you test before you got a strong positive? If you took pics i would love to see!! I have been having more mild cramping and cm today!
> 
> I never got a very faint hpt.I got a [email protected] dpo no line what so ever and a pretty dark line and a + on [email protected] dpo.I started testing @ 6 dpo though.GLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha well I am going to test tomorrow w Fmu! I'm very hopeful for this month! :) would it be normal to have af like cramps? Also I'm craving caffeine like crazy and junk food like fast food, Ughh. I've had the big 'd' lately too, yuck! Not much nasauea though.Click to expand...

Good Luck for the next test !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> Morganceravol yes! thats all i had were dull cramps!
> here is my faint 9dpo....

Oh good! Thank you, mine was lighter but I am 8 Dpo today! And it was in the middle of the day! Fx'ed that Fmu wil be bfp!!'


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Morganceravol yes! thats all i had were dull cramps!
> here is my faint 9dpo....

I see it, I see it !!!!! Ahhh little bean !!! :happydance:


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby- it looks like u had a dip at 8dpo and now again at 11dpo..i would wait and see what ur temps are tomorrow, that could mean af is on the way from what i understand, i dont temp myself but ive read a lot about it and how it works, i just cant because i never have the same sleep schedule or get the hours i need a row to temp


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> dreambaby- it looks like u had a dip at 8dpo and now again at 11dpo..i would wait and see what ur temps are tomorrow, that could mean af is on the way from what i understand, i dont temp myself but ive read a lot about it and how it works, i just cant because i never have the same sleep schedule or get the hours i need a row to temp

I routinely wake up for a wee around 3/4am. I find this gives me an accurate result each morning.


----------



## hlynn

do u set an alarm? next month i might start temping if no bfp this month..because i do want a better picture of when it happens exactly, i even bought a family planning thermomentor so ill be ready to use it next month :)


----------



## famof6

YAY ladies bring on those BFP's!!!


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> do u set an alarm? next month i might start temping if no bfp this month..because i do want a better picture of when it happens exactly, i even bought a family planning thermomentor so ill be ready to use it next month :)

My morning wee's are quite reliably same time each morning, so I stick the termometer in my mouth as soon as I wake needing a wee, walk to the loo and they are always quite reliable.


----------



## dreambaby

Morning ladies, update:
Temp has come down today, this is day two of spotting. AF is not in full flow which is very unusual, I do not normally spot. I'm usually pretty full flow for 2-3 days and thats it. So I am confused :wacko:
Test says: BFN


----------



## dreambaby

I am such a poas addict!! I was a little bored earlier and pee'd on an opk, it is looking strangely positive ?????????:dohh: What is with that??


----------



## Morganceravol

I got a bfnbw Fmu today :(, I think i am out this month!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> I got a bfnbw Fmu today :(, I think i am out this month!

How many dpo are you now?
Sorry - what does Fmu mean again?
:hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

First morning urine- I am 9 dpo


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> First morning urine- I am 9 dpo

It's too early to give up hun. Stay positive until the ugly witch arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## penniepie

WAIT WAIT - i lied i got my bfp 10dpo and a PLAIN AS DAY BFN on 9dpo - now i remember because i was 4 days before my period and my period was due 14dpo

STILL HOPE!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> First morning urine- I am 9 dpo

You are so not out!I had implantation @9dpo.So didn't get my +until 11dpo.Keep that PMA up I swear it helps!


----------



## Morganceravol

I hope you ladies are right! :) I have been having to go number two a lot, also been waking up every morning to af like cramps! And I'm so exhausted lately today is my cleaning day and I feel like I can't get up for the couch.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> I hope you ladies are right! :) I have been having to go number two a lot, also been waking up every morning to af like cramps! And I'm so exhausted lately today is my cleaning day and I feel like I can't get up for the couch.

Your symptoms sound great !!! I don't have any :nope:


----------



## penniepie

dreambaby what dpo are you?


----------



## Morganceravol

I don't know why I'm so tired! I have been restlessly sleeping lately, so you think I still have a chance!?? In gonna try and wait till Sunday!


----------



## hlynn

morganceravol dont give up thats just crazy! lol 9dpo is still so early, some ladies get lucky and implant early n can take a test really early but not nearly as many as the ones that have to wait longer! ur symptoms sound fabulous and ur feeling not normal so deff dont get down!


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> morganceravol dont give up thats just crazy! lol 9dpo is still so early, some ladies get lucky and implant early n can take a test really early but not nearly as many as the ones that have to wait longer! ur symptoms sound fabulous and ur feeling not normal so deff dont get down!

I'm feeling very overwhelmed!! My kittens are being crazy and not listening lol and I'm almost in tears about, what is wrong w me!! Im bummed cause my hubby gets home today and i wanted to have the house all clean and suprise him in sexy lingerie!


----------



## penniepie

awww!!!
Don't get discouraged hun! One thing at a time! dont overwhelm yourself - just commit to one thing and when you finish that commit to another! - you will get through the day :) and see all your accomplishments!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> dreambaby what dpo are you?

I'm 12dpo today. :coffee:


----------



## penniepie

have you tested? when do you normally get your Af?

I remember posting on here because this was my only cycle without symptoms and i got a BFP


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> have you tested? when do you normally get your Af?
> 
> I remember posting on here because this was my only cycle without symptoms and i got a BFP

AF in full flow :cry: I'm really bummed! 
Onto next month I go.

I am sooo stupid, I have been obsessively googling 'the chances of a bfp after implantation bleed/af'


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> have you tested? when do you normally get your Af?
> 
> I remember posting on here because this was my only cycle without symptoms and i got a BFP
> 
> AF in full flow :cry: I'm really bummed!
> Onto next month I go.
> 
> I am sooo stupid, I have been obsessively googling 'the chances of a bfp after implantation bleed/af'Click to expand...

You are not stupid!I don't know about everyone else but I also have done that even poas during af now if thats not crazy what is.I am sorry af showed for you.Do you mind me asking how long you have been TTC?


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> have you tested? when do you normally get your Af?
> 
> I remember posting on here because this was my only cycle without symptoms and i got a BFP
> 
> AF in full flow :cry: I'm really bummed!
> Onto next month I go.
> 
> I am sooo stupid, I have been obsessively googling 'the chances of a bfp after implantation bleed/af'Click to expand...
> 
> You are not stupid!I don't know about everyone else but I also have done that even poas during af now if thats not crazy what is.I am sorry af showed for you.Do you mind me asking how long you have been TTC?Click to expand...

This was my third month, so not long at all. I know I may sound crazy when I say this, but this month felt different, it still does. 
My bleeding has also been different. I've had two days (11/12dpo) of really light spotting (brown/dark red and mucousy - sorry if tmi) and now today I saw some more this morning, got depressed and assumed it was af in full force, but I've had no more since the bit early morning. I dont even know when I would have been due on this month, as I've had two 28 day cycles and a 34 day cycle last month. 
If it was to be a 28 day cycle, my day 29 would have been yesterday, but AF is spotty and not my usual heavy two days. Please help, any ideas??? You can be blunt and honest if you think it's probably a light period and me being silly.


----------



## famof6

Honestly dreambaby it is possible that you are having implantation bleed this late but then again it could be af.I do know af came early for me when I had very stressful cycles.Not everyone has IB I did not.Most say they only see it once when they wipe others say they spot for about 2 days.I guess the only way to know is to see how long it lasts and if it gets heavy.I don't think it would do any good to tell you to test because if it's af of course it will be BFN and if it is IB you would not get a BFP for a couple of days.Let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Honestly dreambaby it is possible that you are having implantation bleed this late but then again it could be af.I do know af came early for me when I had very stressful cycles.Not everyone has IB I did not.Most say they only see it once when they wipe others say they spot for about 2 days.I guess the only way to know is to see how long it lasts and if it gets heavy.I don't think it would do any good to tell you to test because if it's af of course it will be BFN and if it is IB you would not get a BFP for a couple of days.Let us know how it goes and good luck!

Thank you for your thoughts, I guess if it is implantation, my temps should come back up soon too. I wont test again unless they do. 
If this is another 34 day cycle I guess it could be implantation because I wouldn't be due on until around the 22nd Feb.
:shrug:


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly dreambaby it is possible that you are having implantation bleed this late but then again it could be af.I do know af came early for me when I had very stressful cycles.Not everyone has IB I did not.Most say they only see it once when they wipe others say they spot for about 2 days.I guess the only way to know is to see how long it lasts and if it gets heavy.I don't think it would do any good to tell you to test because if it's af of course it will be BFN and if it is IB you would not get a BFP for a couple of days.Let us know how it goes and good luck!
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts, I guess if it is implantation, my temps should come back up soon too. I wont test again unless they do.
> If this is another 34 day cycle I guess it could be implantation because I wouldn't be due on until around the 22nd Feb.
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Wow didn't look at your chart first.You temps have been down for a few days!So IDK.My temp went down the day I got my BFP but not sure if they stayed down because I quit temping!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly dreambaby it is possible that you are having implantation bleed this late but then again it could be af.I do know af came early for me when I had very stressful cycles.Not everyone has IB I did not.Most say they only see it once when they wipe others say they spot for about 2 days.I guess the only way to know is to see how long it lasts and if it gets heavy.I don't think it would do any good to tell you to test because if it's af of course it will be BFN and if it is IB you would not get a BFP for a couple of days.Let us know how it goes and good luck!
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts, I guess if it is implantation, my temps should come back up soon too. I wont test again unless they do.
> If this is another 34 day cycle I guess it could be implantation because I wouldn't be due on until around the 22nd Feb.
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow didn't look at your chart first.You temps have been down for a few days!So IDK.My temp went down the day I got my BFP but not sure if they stayed down because I quit temping!Click to expand...

sorry - what does IDK mean ? :coffee:


----------



## dreambaby

https://www.steadyhealth.com/articles/Implantation_bleeding_or_period__a410.html

I have put this on here ladies because I thought it was an interesting read.
I really am building myself up for a let down I feel.


----------



## penniepie

Please don't give up if it was implatation bleeding test maybe this weekend if no Af
Are u feeling any symptoms? Of either? I'm so sorry you are frustrated:(


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Please don't give up if it was implatation bleeding test maybe this weekend if no Af
> Are u feeling any symptoms? Of either? I'm so sorry you are frustrated:(

Thanx :hugs:
The only things I have had are: an extremely good sense of smell and some severe constipation. I am a little abdominal crampy, but not painful like.


----------



## Morganceravol

Sorry dreambaby! :( 

So I'm super bummed i couldnt wait lol and I got a faint bfp w equate, but it's blue dye and just read that they are very unreliable! :( I will wait for af now.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Sorry dreambaby! :(
> 
> So I'm super bummed i couldnt wait lol and I got a faint bfp w equate, but it's blue dye and just read that they are very unreliable! :( I will wait for af now.

fingers crossed hun, sounds promising though.:thumbup:


----------



## Morganceravol

Anyone else know much about blue dye?! Any advice ladies?


----------



## penniepie

Morganceravol!!!

I got my first faint BFP with blue dye and i tested again at lunch with pink dye and BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then digital!! BFP


----------



## penniepie

Test again pink dye!!


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm trying to hold my pee lol I will soon!! :)


----------



## penniepie

HOLD THAT PEE!!! :D

Im feeling positive!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

So I tested, and bfn :( the sides of my boobs are super sore today! I have two more teat left, if no af Sunday I'll test again!!


----------



## hlynn

r u only 10dpo? i deff wouldnt be too worried yet! :hugs: that is so early still


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah I'm only 10 Dpo, I know it's early lol um anxious I have been so so tired and boobs have started to get super sore on the sides to like my armpit. I just don't wanna seem dumb if I get Af ya know? Oh well still hopeful! :)


----------



## penniepie

good!! keep that hope up! - can you post your first test?


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm on my iPhone our laptop broke, so my iPhone won't let me upload pictures are we friends on Facebook? I could message it to you


----------



## penniepie

oh no i never added anyone!! i have to get on that!!!


----------



## penniepie

just had to go for another blood test - my beta levels were only 135 when i went for my blood test at 13 dpo.....a bit nervous for the results!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> just had to go for another blood test - my beta levels were only 135 when i went for my blood test at 13 dpo.....a bit nervous for the results!

Stay positive hun, everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

I am soooooo excited, I have finally managed to convince the husband to take Wellman conception vitamins - woooohooo maybe that will speed things up !!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay so could this be implantation? I went to the restroom and wipes and like a half inch line of very light pink was on the paper, nothing since?


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> just had to go for another blood test - my beta levels were only 135 when i went for my blood test at 13 dpo.....a bit nervous for the results!

Mine were only [email protected] 13 dpo.They are now over 4,000.You started out way higher than me so I would say you are good to go!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Okay so could this be implantation? I went to the restroom and wipes and like a half inch line of very light pink was on the paper, nothing since?

It is sooo frustrating I know. I have come to the conclusion as my temps have stayed low I must have had an extremly light, spotty period this month. Oh how the body loves to play tricks !!!!:growlmad:


----------



## penniepie

oh ok! thats good to know - maybe she was saying they are low, not for that time but just in general! - fingers crossed i find out Tuesday what my new betas are!


----------



## Morganceravol

so preg ladies what are the chances of that being ib?? Im hoping good! last night i even put a liner on cause i started cramping and swore af was coming early!! nothing of course! ahhhh!


----------



## Morganceravol

I need someones help! I did a blue dye again and it's darker!!!!! Can i email a picture to someone who has been preg??


----------



## hlynn

u can email me one, ive been pregnant 3 times in the past :)

well ladies, i got a call from the dr and DHs sperm count came back low...so now idk what to do :shrug: if no pregnancy this month the dr said iui would be the next step


----------



## Morganceravol

hlynn said:


> u can email me one, ive been pregnant 3 times in the past :)
> 
> well ladies, i got a call from the dr and DHs sperm count came back low...so now idk what to do :shrug: if no pregnancy this month the dr said iui would be the next step

What's your email address? Oh no, I'm sorry! :(


----------



## hlynn

[email protected]


----------



## famof6

Here it is Morgan!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## famof6

I have the worst glare ever on my laptop right now and makes it hard to see.


----------



## hlynn

i can see it, i hope its ur bfp :) ive been pregnant 3 times but ive never used a blue dye, so i cant say for sure since ive heard some bad things about them, but i would for sure take a pink dye one :)


----------



## penniepie

thats interesting!
Are you using the same brand both times?


----------



## penniepie

famof6 and Coffee Lover - any ms starting for you guys?


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks ladies!! :) I did a dollar tree and I can't see much but didn't really hold my pee lol. I'll retest w Fmu oh I hope it is bfp!!


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm freaking out i don't wanna get too excited but I way it so bad!


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: i got everything crossed for u that its ur bfp! no more spotting right? :)


----------



## penniepie

me too crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Nope no more spotting, still crampy and boobs sore


----------



## penniepie

im hopeful for yoU!


----------



## famof6

If you get board Morgan,pick up a first response.It says 6 days sooner.lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Okay I will!! :) af is due sun or mon fx she stays away!!! My family is coming in town this weekend it would be fun to known were preg abd have to keep quiet!!:)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening Ladies, 

Hows everyone doing tonight?

Fam ~ Have you had your scan yet ?


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> u can email me one, ive been pregnant 3 times in the past :)
> 
> well ladies, i got a call from the dr and DHs sperm count came back low...so now idk what to do :shrug: if no pregnancy this month the dr said iui would be the next step

I'm sorry :(. As I've mentioned before, dh and I have started taking some natural supplements. Have u heard about maca? We started taking it this month. I have seen other posts about how it doubled sperm count and increased motility within a month or two.

I am now cd 14 with no + opk in sight :(.


----------



## hlynn

well my DH has been on this supplement called fertilaid for men, going on 3 months now and his sperm count was still low-normal..so im guessing that it means its normal range but on the low end..so idk..i do know we have gotten pregnant 3 times and one of the times was just a year ago, so i am hoping its not too much of a problem for us. i will look up the supplement u just menntioned..anything is worth a shot!
dont u ovulate later too like me, i usually dnt ovulate til about day 20..which sucks! and last cycle i did have about a 9 day lp just like u also


----------



## penniepie

kadan! im having my fingers crossed that this is your cycle!!
Stay Strong! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

:roll: Off to another thread where someone might talk to me :(


----------



## hlynn

hey coffee- i am doing ok, i dont know if u read but dhs sperm came back on the low side i guess, and my poor daughter is really sick we are heading to the dr here in about a half hour, how is the pregnancy going :) any symptoms kicking in yet?


----------



## Kadan82

Thank u penniepie :). I sure hope this is the cycle for me too. How are u feeling?

Hlynn...I bet u two will get your BFP anytime. Being pregnant 3 times before is definitely a good sign! And yeah u should look up the Maca. My Hubby did the research and went and bought it for us...he's finally showing me he is really serious about this :). 
And yes we seem to have cycles that are kind of alike. I was just hoping I would be lucky and OV earlier this month. Are u back on clomid now? If no BFP this month I think I'm gonna go talk to the dr about getting on that too.


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Hows everyone doing tonight?
> 
> Fam ~ Have you had your scan yet ?

Hiya, I'm ok thanx, a little bummed still about af, but trying to stay positive. How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Thank u penniepie :). I sure hope this is the cycle for me too. How are u feeling?
> 
> Hlynn...I bet u two will get your BFP anytime. Being pregnant 3 times before is definitely a good sign! And yeah u should look up the Maca. My Hubby did the research and went and bought it for us...he's finally showing me he is really serious about this :).
> And yes we seem to have cycles that are kind of alike. I was just hoping I would be lucky and OV earlier this month. Are u back on clomid now? If no BFP this month I think I'm gonna go talk to the dr about getting on that too.

I'm gonna look up maca, cos I've not heard of it. I'm topping up by B6 vitamins on top of my usual pregnacare vits, because they say that increases fertility too!


----------



## penniepie

OH NO! Coffee are you mad at us :S

Alot of the things ladies ask on here i dont know anything about! :(
Clomid i dont know what that is...

Coffee - i did ask the preggo ladies if they are experiencing any ms? :)


----------



## penniepie

Hi Kadan!

Im feeling ok - im getting ALOT of cramping - which makes me always worry -feels just like AF is coming....
Other that that im doing ok! i sure hope no ms it would make my job soooo difficult during the day and then i work another job in the evenings


----------



## Morganceravol

My tummy is so bubbly like it's growling, lol.


----------



## penniepie

Morganceravol!!!
I have a feeeeeeling................


----------



## dreambaby

I really thought we had caught the egg this month !!:cry::cry::cry:
It felt different ya know.


----------



## penniepie

Oh Dreambaby :(

I really hope it doesn't discourage you....I really hope next eggie is caught!!
I want to see all you ladies get BFPs i really do


----------



## Morganceravol

How cool if we all were preg by the next cycle!! :)


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Oh Dreambaby :(
> 
> I really hope it doesn't discourage you....I really hope next eggie is caught!!
> I want to see all you ladies get BFPs i really do

Thank you, I will try to battle through - :grr::grr::grr::grr:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> How cool if we all were preg by the next cycle!! :)

That would be cool and pretty lucky too I reckon !!!


----------



## penniepie

that would be great!!
We will all stay here to encourage and motivate and be positive until every last BFP - then we can all make a new group! BFP First TRI :) - and all move forward together!


----------



## Morganceravol

That would be so awesomeee!! :) just showed hubby the test and he could see it, lol he is so cute he is like I dunno though lol.


----------



## dreambaby

Its like 10pm here, so I'm gonna read :coffee: for a bit and :sleep: . Love you all !!! Speak soon. :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Night dreambaby! :)


----------



## penniepie

night night! its only 5:30 here im hungry!! lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Same here!! :) hmm what should i eat?


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> :roll: Off to another thread where someone might talk to me :(

I am here!!lol.Yes I had my scan all we saw was a empty sac he saif it was to early I have another on Thursday.


----------



## Morganceravol

Omg I am so depressed!! :( non of my work pants fit, I must have gained ten pounds!! I'm so upset w myself!!!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Omg I am so depressed!! :( non of my work pants fit, I must have gained ten pounds!! I'm so upset w myself!!!

:hugs::hugs: Keep your chin up, hopefully soon we will be talking about our growing bodies in a good way !!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

oh i hope so! I had a melt down this morning with my husband, I havent gained any weight that is what is so annoying, its like my hips have ballooned out or something. I started crying and saying i cant even fit my pants and he was like your beautiful baby your prob pregnant and thats why think positive. I love him! 

and oh how i hope he is right! oh my way to work i was cramping so bad that i knew af was coming almost 'felt' her if ya know what I mean, and went to the restroom and only cm.


----------



## penniepie

When are you going to test again?


----------



## Morganceravol

penniepie said:


> When are you going to test again?

I only have two tests left but i just remembered my opk's go bad this month and Ive read they can decect pregnancy so i'll use those up first. teehee! I will when i get home from work!


----------



## hlynn

good luck morganceravol! 
:hugs: dreambaby i was very discouraged when af showed up aswell
famof6, cant wait to see the baby on the scan! so exciting :)

i was at the dr for a whole 8 hours last night wiht my youngest daughter, and we still dont know whats wrong! she has a really bad gag reflux and lately its turned into more vomiting and not eating, so we are really hoping to get some answers!


----------



## penniepie

I had quite the weekend.
Let me provide some background info&#8230;About a year ago I found an email of on my husbands laptop him just having small talk with a girl&#8230;.it&#8217;s nothing incriminating &#8211; my husband has a lot of friends he still contacts from college high school etc. So ofcourse I read further and he mentions that he misses the time in his life when he was younger and blah blah no responsibilities etc&#8230;.and then I realize who this girl is!....its a ex of his who now live in another province&#8230;.very far from us. So I ask him and he says that&#8217;s is a friend from school&#8230;.so I confront his and he admits yes its an ex, I didn&#8217;t want you to get upset because we are just friends its been 6 years or whatever.

So whatever I said to him you shouldn&#8217;t have lied but whatever I can see nothing is going on just know that you lie, I wont trust you&#8230;.

Fast forward to this Friday&#8230;.out of the blue I get a random facebook friend request from what I find out is this girls fiancé. He says to me your husband is talking to my gf and there may be things they are saying that are hurtful do you want to know what they are?..>WTF!!!!!

So I lost it on him &#8211; wtf is this !!! How am I suppose to feel or think now&#8230;..so he shows me email and again and nothing to worry about&#8230;.there is no hun, sweetie, sext or anything like that its&#8230;hey whats up blah blah blah. So I said him what does this guy mean&#8230;..&#8221;things that may be hurtful to me&#8221; he says well&#8230;.i did tell her a couple weeks ago when we had a fight that I didn&#8217;t know why I wasn&#8217;t funny happy&#8230;etc&#8230;.and I may have said I missed that time way back when. He fully admits this as a friend and that he would never persue anything it was friendly and im his life, his family and that he would die for me&#8230;etc etc.

Here is the thing I really want to believe him. I know he isn&#8217;t the type of guy to throw away his family and stuff. Except im hormonal and my mind is wandering

I need your help ladies&#8230;.can someone give me some courage and some strength to get past this.

I know they are friends, I know she is an ex, but im scared at the same time I don&#8217;t want to be one of those wives that says you cant do this you cant do that &#8211; because lets face it they will find a way to do whatever If they want to. So that&#8217;s pointless and just me look like a crazy wife.

Is it possible and should I really be that worried&#8230;. :(
Scared and Preggers


----------



## hlynn

penniepie - im sorry that your going through this! but it sounds like he is just being honest with you and that they are friends, i know that i have said many times i wish i could go back to where i had no responsibilities but that doesnt mean i would throw away everything i have to do it..if u know what i mean?
i totally understand u being scared and everything especially being pregnant, maybe the girls fiance is a little more sensitive to things like her talking with other men even if they are just friends..im not sure how much i can help u but if hes showing u everything and he even told u about himself saying that then it sounds like hes being honest with u :hugs:
i would just keep talking to him and make sure that hes not thinking about doing anything stupid, but i dont think he is. :)


----------



## penniepie

Hlynn,

How is your daughter doing? I hope much better!
Thank you for your support....im obsessing about it and its getting me depressed. :(

How do you get over it!? Im horrible i dwell on things....and let my mind wander


----------



## penniepie

oh my where is everyone today!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> oh my where is everyone today!

Hey girl...sorry about your weekend :(. I can definitely see why u would be upset about that, but I agree with Hlynn...sounds like he is being honest with you and they are just friends. But if it bothers you (and it would me, especially since it's an ex and u know they have had feelings for each other in the past) then there is no reason you can't ask him not to talk to her. That's not being a controlling wife, when he married you he made a commitment to you and if there is anything he knows upsets or worries you then he shouldn't do it. But I would just try not to worry about it (easier said than done) unless you find out something else...and it sounds like that other girl's fiancé is pretty on top of it and will let u know if he knows anything. Just relax and your husband wanting to have a baby with you shows you how much he is committed right there. Hope you are feeling ok, pregnancy wise!


----------



## penniepie

thanks Kadan
That really helps - sometimes your emotions get the best of you and you mind travels all over the place
I'm not feeling the greatest these days and i think that doesn't help everything all together
Its really great to have the support here with you ladies :) i really appreciate it


----------



## penniepie

ive noticed that during this first trimester i have had bouts of depression...im always tired and dont want to cook or clean or go out and i keep thinking to myself GOD im boring i do nothing, im just want to lay in bed :(. Doesnt help with all that then this issue and now i feel like this girl is sooo much more exciting and less bloated (LOL) and pretty (acne from hormones) - i dont know how to explain it im in a state :(


----------



## Kadan82

Penniepie - Im not pg but I can imagine how you feel. Have you had bouts of depression before you were pregnant or is this a first for u? I've dealt with mild to mod depression off and on for years so I am nervous how I will feel when I get pg. 
I know you probably feel bloated but I doubt it is noticeable to anyone but you. I've always heard (my husband included) that men think pregnant women are beautiful. I know you feel crappy now but remember things always get better. And you have an excuse to not do anything else, you are preggers and you work two jobs right? That's enough to exhaust anyone! Just try to focus on the positives...the fact you are going to be a mother in less than 9 months and despite how it feels right now, you have a husband who really does love you!


----------



## Kadan82

How is everyone else doing? Actually...where is everyone? This thread hasn't had much action lately!

Morgan...any news yet?


----------



## penniepie

Kadan - i hope you get your bfp soon! Where abouts are you with your cycle?


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> How is everyone else doing? Actually...where is everyone? This thread hasn't had much action lately!
> 
> Morgan...any news yet?

She got me today! Grrr though I'm happy my cycles have regulated so good so soon after coming off bcp! So hopeful for next cycle! :)


----------



## penniepie

Oh Morgan im sorry!!! fingers crossed for your next cycle!!!!!! lots of BD'ing in your near future!


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Actually...where is everyone? This thread hasn't had much action lately!
> 
> Morgan...any news yet?
> 
> She got me today! Grrr though I'm happy my cycles have regulated so good so soon after coming off bcp! So hopeful for next cycle! :)Click to expand...

I'm sorry :(. Well hopefully this cycle is it for the rest of us!! I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Kadan - i hope you get your bfp soon! Where abouts are you with your cycle?

I'm on CD 17 and still don't think I've OVd yet :growlmad:! But I'm doing OPK's and they are getting darker so I am hoping by tomorrow I will have a positive. We've been bding every other night for the last week and I wanted to again tonight but I have to work of course...it seems work is always getting in the way! But anyways, I'm so hoping this is my cycle...just trying not to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## penniepie

your bd schedule does sound promising!
When i got a bfp we only bd'd 6 days before O, 5 days before O and on O


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> your bd schedule does sound promising!
> When i got a bfp we only bd'd 6 days before O, 5 days before O and on O

Thats awesome!! Gives me some hope. How did you know when u OVd? Were u using OPK's?


----------



## Morganceravol

I know I am hoping too, we are gonna try and just be stress free this cycle. The scheduling really stressed us out and I think it effected our bd ing. I have I period on my iPhone and it tracks y cycles so I will know but not e as crazy!


----------



## penniepie

Kadan, I didn't use opks I went by ovulation pains and just but an app on my iPod because my cycles are pretty reg 28 days


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..just got back from the hospital and they did some tests and everything came back normal, so they are hoping its just a really bad case of acid reflux and that the meds they gave us today will help out a lot and everything..shes gained a pound back over the weekend so fx'ed shes getting better because its really taking a lot out of me and i feel like im not spending and bonding as much as i always have with my oldest daughter :(
morgan-so sorry she got you :hugs: i hope that this is ur cycle..i agree with trying to just stay positive and stress free
kadan- glad to hear ur opks are getting darker and i wouldnt get too down because i know last cycle u ovulated late, right? im a late ovulater too..usually around cd 18, 19 or 20 is when i figure i ovulate :wacko: 
penniepie- i hope u feel better soon, i normally battle with depression too and pregnancy actually makes me much better..i am more happy stress free and just more pleasant to be around :haha: so maybe if ur like that normally than the hormones are just messing wiht u..they always say ur opposite of ur normal self with pregnancy :) lol and im sure ur not bloated u just feel like u are..im sure its not noticeable to anyone :hugs:
coffee lover - where are you :( hope ur not mad at us! want to know how the other pregnancies in this thread are going :)
famof6- hows everything going hun

I havent even given much though to anything this cycle, been so preoccupied with my daughter..hoping that i ovulate late and can still catch it, i havent even been doing opks yet..i might try to remember to do one tomorrow..i havent been bding much this cycle and not sure how much we even will with dd being so sick


----------



## penniepie

Hlynn Im so glad to hear that things are getting better with your daughter. how old is she? Poor thing! And poor you!


----------



## hlynn

yeah shes still vomiting at least once a day, but as long as shes not losing weight they said they wont hospitalize her i just have to keep getting her weight checked and giving her antiacid meds they think its just acid reflux really bad..shes 2 and a half and i feel so bad for her..shes had to go through 3 IVs and today she had to get blood drawn..i hate seeing her go through all this stuff though!


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hey ladies..just got back from the hospital and they did some tests and everything came back normal, so they are hoping its just a really bad case of acid reflux and that the meds they gave us today will help out a lot and everything..shes gained a pound back over the weekend so fx'ed shes getting better because its really taking a lot out of me and i feel like im not spending and bonding as much as i always have with my oldest daughter :(
> morgan-so sorry she got you :hugs: i hope that this is ur cycle..i agree with trying to just stay positive and stress free
> kadan- glad to hear ur opks are getting darker and i wouldnt get too down because i know last cycle u ovulated late, right? im a late ovulater too..usually around cd 18, 19 or 20 is when i figure i ovulate :wacko:
> penniepie- i hope u feel better soon, i normally battle with depression too and pregnancy actually makes me much better..i am more happy stress free and just more pleasant to be around :haha: so maybe if ur like that normally than the hormones are just messing wiht u..they always say ur opposite of ur normal self with pregnancy :) lol and im sure ur not bloated u just feel like u are..im sure its not noticeable to anyone :hugs:
> coffee lover - where are you :( hope ur not mad at us! want to know how the other pregnancies in this thread are going :)
> famof6- hows everything going hun
> 
> I havent even given much though to anything this cycle, been so preoccupied with my daughter..hoping that i ovulate late and can still catch it, i havent even been doing opks yet..i might try to remember to do one tomorrow..i havent been bding much this cycle and not sure how much we even will with dd being so sick

:coffee:

Hiya, sorry guys been :sex::sex::sex::sex: :winkwink:
I came to the conclusion after pulling myself out of the 'depression ditch' that we need to dtd more, and I am going to make much more of an effort like I did when we first got together. I used to suprise him and dress up for him all the time, so I am going to spice things up a bit to see if that helps me relax !!

Hlynn - I am glad DD is ok and nothing too serious. :thumbup:
Morgan - I feel your pain girl !! Don't worry we will get there !!!
Pennie - Just trust your instincts I am sure your man is being honest with you. Men can be slightly naeive when it comes to being friends with women, don't worry even if she is keen to get closer to him doesn't mean he is. Maybe he is just using her to get things off his chest like we all do at times. He must love you loads to make babies with you. :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

dreambaby thank you so much for your kind words!
Spicing things up ALWAYS works wonders!! :) and its alot of fun!!! - and perhaps in the process you will catch an eggy!!!!! :)


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> dreambaby thank you so much for your kind words!
> Spicing things up ALWAYS works wonders!! :) and its alot of fun!!! - and perhaps in the process you will catch an eggy!!!!! :)

Your welcome, I understand how confusing and frustrating men can be, they are funny creatures !!!

Yep I'm gonna dig out the Ann Summers outfits and cheer up !!! Life is good, I should be making the most of it, not feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## penniepie

great attitude!!!! :)

Im telling ive been in a depression with this whole ex emailing thing....
its super hard to get over and not feel like something more may happen ya know...


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> great attitude!!!! :)
> 
> Im telling ive been in a depression with this whole ex emailing thing....
> its super hard to get over and not feel like something more may happen ya know...

If it were my husband, I would just explain to him that I would want him to be able to talk about anything and everything, including personal, relationship issues with me and that it is a little unsettling that an ex is giving him alot of unneccessary attention. 
Admit to him that you love and want his attention - (men like to feel important and needed - it gives them an ego boost). Admit that there were great times in your life aswell and that you appreciate how important it is to have memories of growing up, but that she (the ex) has his attention when you need him the most right now.


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby- good to hear from u too, this thread has been reealllly quiet lately it seems like! good to hear about :sex: lol we havent gotten to much this cycle with everything going on, but we do try to fit some in at least every 2 days..today i did an opk and it was positive, but i dont believe it lol because i never have a positive opk this early in my cycle! i did it first thing in the morning, which has always worked for me before and its mostly because i cant hold in my pee for very long every day so first morning is the best time, and i always get up in the night to pee anyway so its not like i wait 8 hours its about 4-5 hours..but i dont believe it, maybe because this time i think it was about 7 hours because i slept in like crazy today :haha: ..i didnt wake up til almost 10am..but im not sure, i have always gotten negatives at the right times with fmu and positives at the right time with fmu so its confusing..i did take my clomid earlier this cycle maybe thats why :shrug:


----------



## penniepie

OMG i needed to have McDonalds and here i am....mowing down on it at my desk :S


----------



## hlynn

yuuummmm...mcdonalds sounds amazing lol :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evenning all... Haven't had time to catch up with the thread... got my scan in the morning.. getting very nervous...

Mcdonalds yummy.. last night i didnt want to cook, so hubby went to McDonalds and i have 2 quater poundies with 2 x chips large :blush:


----------



## penniepie

yumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
Good Luck with you scan tomorrow im sure everything is wonderful!!

Are you having any ms?


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> yumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
> Good Luck with you scan tomorrow im sure everything is wonderful!!
> 
> Are you having any ms?

it comes and goes through out the day, but feel it very bad when i am a passenger in the car.... I find as long as i have eaten it eases off... this is going to sound weird But i am loving the feeling..


----------



## penniepie

i got my betas back from last Thursday and they are 6735 - the nurse said this was good!


----------



## Kadan82

Penniepie...great to hear that everything looks good :)!

Hlynn...I hope your daughter is feeling better today. That has to be scary, not knowing for sure what's going on :(.
So u got a + opk? I bet with you taking clomid it's probably right. What cd are u? I kinda thought that's what it was suppose to do. Make u OV and sooner.

Coffee...good to hear from you. I totally understand about enjoying the feeling of pregnancy symptoms. Means that little bean is sticking :).

Well I got a positive opk this morning so do u all think I OVd today sometime and should call tomorrow 1 dpo? Today is cd 18. Now im hoping for a decent LP! We bd'd on cd 11, 13, 16, 18. Hope I'm covered! Think we should do it one more time? And since we did it this morning should we do it tonight or in the morning? Im afraid tonight may be too soon since I've heard it takes a while for the spermies to regenerate.


----------



## penniepie

great work Kadan!! you definitely covered every basis!
I think if you do tonight it wouldn't hurt! - either tonight or tomorrow! even if there is a few its a few more!!!
AYYAYAYAYAYAYA gooooooo kadan!!!


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> yumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
> Good Luck with you scan tomorrow im sure everything is wonderful!!
> 
> Are you having any ms?
> 
> it comes and goes through out the day, but feel it very bad when i am a passenger in the car.... I find as long as i have eaten it eases off... this is going to sound weird But i am loving the feeling..Click to expand...

Wow an apple now, looking good !
1 step bigger, don't panic about the scan I have good feelings. :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Blahhhhhhh!


----------



## hlynn

Kadan82 said:


> Penniepie...great to hear that everything looks good :)!
> 
> Hlynn...I hope your daughter is feeling better today. That has to be scary, not knowing for sure what's going on :(.
> So u got a + opk? I bet with you taking clomid it's probably right. What cd are u? I kinda thought that's what it was suppose to do. Make u OV and sooner.
> 
> Coffee...good to hear from you. I totally understand about enjoying the feeling of pregnancy symptoms. Means that little bean is sticking :).
> 
> Well I got a positive opk this morning so do u all think I OVd today sometime and should call tomorrow 1 dpo? Today is cd 18. Now im hoping for a decent LP! We bd'd on cd 11, 13, 16, 18. Hope I'm covered! Think we should do it one more time? And since we did it this morning should we do it tonight or in the morning? Im afraid tonight may be too soon since I've heard it takes a while for the spermies to regenerate.

im not too sure it was really positive, i mean it looked about the same color but when its that close i get really confused if it is or not, so im going to try another one tomorrow..and ive been on clomid lol this is my 5th month and ive always ovulated on cd 18 and last cycle cd 21..so its always later but this month instead of taking it on cd 5-9 i took it on cd 3-7 so maybe thats why :shrug: ill see what the next one looks like tomorrow and let u know..im just taking it easy this cycle we been bding about every 2 days or every other day..and just relaxing not thinking too much about it..are u getting on progesterone this cycle after ov? is that why ur calling the dr?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Just a quickie, Its 7am here and my scan is in a hour and half and i am so nervous.. thank you ladies for your good luck messages.. hope everyone is ok with you all , when i am home later this afternoon, I will try and catch up with the thread and see what i have missed..

xxxx


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Blahhhhhhh!

You ok hun??:friends:


----------



## penniepie

No gosh I'm feeling terrible!!!!! :( I feel guilty I'm not going into work. I mean im not sick I'm pregnant but just feel so yucky :(


----------



## penniepie

Coffee lover I can't wait to hear about your scan I know it went well!


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies!!

Pennie,don't feel bad.I didn't go to work last night.I can not hold my eyes open these days.I am just so tired.I don't think night shift is helping either.I hope you get to feeling better.

Coffee,GL at your scan.I wanna see a pic of your little bean.I have another tomorrow,hoping we see something then!


----------



## penniepie

Hey famof6 how are u feeling?any ms?
I can't wait to hear about your scan too! I don't get a scan until 11 or 12 weeks! Feels so far!


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Hey famof6 how are u feeling?any ms?
> I can't wait to hear about your scan too! I don't get a scan until 11 or 12 weeks! Feels so far!


I am pretty good not really alot of ms.Some smells just get me a little sick.Being this tired is really new to me.I don't feel like doing anything.My house work is suffering.lol


----------



## hlynn

i got my deffinate positive opk today..darker than yesterdays even im still a little confused as to whether yesterdays was positive or just really really close..im thinking todays is my first real positive and yesterdays was just super close..but its deff positive today..this is the earliest i have had a positive..cd 15 yay :) but we havent been bding much..we will try to get some in today but who knows if we will be able too..we didnt yesterday but we did the night before so hopefully that night and tonight will be enough because then were not doing it tomorrow and then maybe the next day depending on how we feel..lol we are really taking it easy this cycle im not obsessing at all..we havent really bd alot so im not gonna be too hopeful this month but u never know :)


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> i got my deffinate positive opk today..darker than yesterdays even im still a little confused as to whether yesterdays was positive or just really really close..im thinking todays is my first real positive and yesterdays was just super close..but its deff positive today..this is the earliest i have had a positive..cd 15 yay :) but we havent been bding much..we will try to get some in today but who knows if we will be able too..we didnt yesterday but we did the night before so hopefully that night and tonight will be enough because then were not doing it tomorrow and then maybe the next day depending on how we feel..lol we are really taking it easy this cycle im not obsessing at all..we havent really bd alot so im not gonna be too hopeful this month but u never know :)



YAY for a early O.I know my cycles seem to drag along when I would O late.It only takes once so FX you catch that egg!!


----------



## hlynn

thanks :) yeah i know it only takes one :spermy: but idk i know for sure we havent done it much this cycle so far the whole time only 3 times..tonight will make 4 so we deff havent done it near as much as every other month since weve been trying..but thats ok..because if i dont get pg this month i can see an RE..and if i do that will be even better lol im just trying to stay optimistic..hopefully tomorrows opk is negative and ill ovulate today or tomorrow so that the bding tonight will be enough :) fx'ed it works

how are you doing famof6? getting excited to see that little bean? :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening Ladies, all good here, scan when really well, saw the little heart beat.. it was amazing

hlynn ~ Sorry to here about your hubbies Sperm Count, and how is your daughter doing, is she better?


Kadan, how you doing ?

Dreambaby, awww sorry af got you last cycle.. :hugs:

penniepie, sorry you had a rough time, last weekend, hope your feeling a little better about it... Good 
Beta readings.. How you feeling now hope your not suffering to much.....

Morganceravol, sorry af got you this month :hugs:

Fam ~ Bet your looking forward to your scan tomorrow?


Good luck ladies who are trying to catch that eggy this month :hugs:


----------



## hlynn

glad your back coffee, missed you around here
yay for babys heartbeat! :dance: so happy for u hun
its ok, she said its low-normal so im guessing that means its in the normal range just on the lower end of it..we are just bding a lot less now maybe that was the problem before when we would do it tons of days in a row..so now we are just taking it easy..we bd not yesterday but the night before and will again tonight and then skip tomorrow and then bd the next day so hopefully that will cover all bases..i had a pretty darn close to positive (might have even been positive) yesterday and a for sure positive one today so im hoping we covered our bases..if not theres always next month :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

hlynn said:


> glad your back coffee, missed you around here
> yay for babys heartbeat! :dance: so happy for u hun
> its ok, she said its low-normal so im guessing that means its in the normal range just on the lower end of it..we are just bding a lot less now maybe that was the problem before when we would do it tons of days in a row..so now we are just taking it easy..we bd not yesterday but the night before and will again tonight and then skip tomorrow and then bd the next day so hopefully that will cover all bases..i had a pretty darn close to positive (might have even been positive) yesterday and a for sure positive one today so im hoping we covered our bases..if not theres always next month :)

Sounds like you have it covered... really hoping this is your month..:hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Coffee...happy to hear things are going good. That's great that you saw the heartbeat, that's so amazing :)!

Hlynn...yay for the positive opk and early OV. I think it sounds like u will have the bding covered if you continue as you have planned.
So I usually don't keep doing OPK's after I get a positive but I decided to do another one today and it's positive again. So now I'm confused! I just wish I OVd at the normal time of the cycle like most people...frustrating! Guess we will be bding again tonight.


----------



## penniepie

Coffee wow!!!! Great news on the scan that's amazing!
Kadan just keep BDing you will catch that egg! And have fun too!!

Ms is setting in for me :( any home remedies that worked for you ladies whom have kids already. I've been sipping lemon water. 

Most annoying part is a friend who had a baby 6 weeks ago had a breeze pregnancy and both her and her husband are telling me I'm feeling all these things too early and it's in my head! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Coffee wow!!!! Great news on the scan that's amazing!
> Kadan just keep BDing you will catch that egg! And have fun too!!
> 
> Ms is setting in for me :( any home remedies that worked for you ladies whom have kids already. I've been sipping lemon water.
> 
> Most annoying part is a friend who had a baby 6 weeks ago had a breeze pregnancy and both her and her husband are telling me I'm feeling all these things too early and it's in my head! Grrrrrrr

Sorry you are feeling so bad :(. My SIL who is probably at the same week as u in pregnancy is starting to have ms pretty bad too. But I think that would kind of make me feel more at ease about the pregnancy...at least u know that little bean is doing what it's suppose to! It would make me nervous not to have symptoms! And yeah I would b annoyed too if I were u over what your friends said. All pregnancies are different and they have no right to tell u what u are and aren't feeling!


----------



## hlynn

kadan- thank you and i hope we got it covered but im really not too worried about it..weve only bd 4 times this cycle so we will see what happens :) 
last cycle i continued the opks after my positive and i got 3 days in a row :wacko: i hated it! i just want one positive and then negative the next day lol im hoping tomorrow is negative for me but i doubt it..would be nice though..when it goes negative i feel better about ovulating..when its positive for so long i get nervous that maybe my body is trying but not succeeding iykwim. but youve only gotten 2 so i think your ok, just test tomorrow and hopefully its negative but even if not they say its normal to get up to 3 days in a row..just keeping bding and hopefully youll catch the egg :)

penniepie- thats just ridiculous..of course its not all in your head! :hugs: just ignore the negative ppl and stay positive!


----------



## penniepie

thanks hlynn!!

im trying to control my hormones and not start a fight with this friend because she was the same way with my wedding - she was an expert because she was married!

Thing is there are my husbands friends - i met them through him so i dont want to cause an issue - but next time she asks me how im feeling i will say how im feeling and that its NOT all in my head thank you! LOL


----------



## hlynn

i hate those kind of people! just because uve had an experience doesnt mean u know everything and that everyone will be just like you! ugh! lol that would get annoying and i know what u mean about them being DHs friends...but still! i wouldnt be able to be nice lol it would just make me mad for anyone to try and act like they know everything! lol :)


----------



## famof6

Pennie,sorry ms has found you:hugs:mine comes and goes.


Ladies,I am looking forward to seeing you post those BFP's I just know they are coming.After all we are now a lucky thread!!FX for you ladies!!


AFM,I got to see my little bean today and see his little heart beat.It's safe to say I am :cloud9:


----------



## hlynn

yay and congrats famof6 :) 
cant wait to see more bfps on this thread too! :D


----------



## penniepie

YAY! Famof6!! thats wonderful :)

And yes i agree we have a lucky thread and those BFP's are coming!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Coffee wow!!!! Great news on the scan that's amazing!
> Kadan just keep BDing you will catch that egg! And have fun too!!
> 
> Ms is setting in for me :( any home remedies that worked for you ladies whom have kids already. I've been sipping lemon water.
> 
> Most annoying part is a friend who had a baby 6 weeks ago had a breeze pregnancy and both her and her husband are telling me I'm feeling all these things too early and it's in my head! Grrrrrrr

Next time you are getting an urge to be sick, aim for her shoes !!!! Then she'll see exactly how you are feeling !!!! tehehe. Oh I shouldn't laugh, It must be annoying to feel grotty all the time. At least it's for a good reason - :baby: - I have heard that it is meant to be a very healthy baby if you get lots of ms etc because it means all the hormones are strong and working well. Not sure exactly how true this is, but it may make you feel a bit better. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening Ladies, all good here, scan when really well, saw the little heart beat.. it was amazing
> 
> hlynn ~ Sorry to here about your hubbies Sperm Count, and how is your daughter doing, is she better?
> 
> 
> Kadan, how you doing ?
> 
> Dreambaby, awww sorry af got you last cycle.. :hugs:
> 
> penniepie, sorry you had a rough time, last weekend, hope your feeling a little better about it... Good
> Beta readings.. How you feeling now hope your not suffering to much.....
> 
> Morganceravol, sorry af got you this month :hugs:
> 
> 
> Fam ~ Bet your looking forward to your scan tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies who are trying to catch that eggy this month :hugs:


I am soooo pleased everything is looking good with :baby: ! :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Hi ladies!

Famof6...I'm so happy for you that you were able to see the heartbeat :).

For the pregnant ladies...I know the main thing you want is a healthy baby but are you hoping for one sex or another or do you not care at all?

Well we bd'd again last night and I am now saying I am 1dpo today. I know I OVd because my BBs are so tender!! But I have to say, we have bd'd a lot and done everything else possible this month to catch the eggy. It's a lot of work...lol! If I can actually have a decent LP then I think I have a chance :).

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## penniepie

kadan i think you have a great chance as well!!!

For me ofcourse what ever my little bean is i will be over joyed! but id like a girl first :)


----------



## penniepie

do you ladies have names you like?


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies :)
sounds like u have a great chance this month kadan fx'ed you get ur bfp! :)
my opk today was negative 
and i took one yesterday evening that was dark but considered negative (7 hours after my positive)
so would i be 1dpo today too? im not sure lol idk..its hard for me to even believe yesterdays was positive lol 
but it was positive the test was darker than the control by a little bit..
sooo idk i am thinking about keeping on doing the opks just in case..ugh lol this stuff is hard


----------



## penniepie

hlynn
I think you would be 1 DPO! hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and with a BFP at the end!


----------



## penniepie

OMG i seriously love this!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/609981...=10&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## famof6

Pennie,I love that too.Very cute!!

Ladies,sounds like you all have done it all this cycle.FX for that BFP!!

Kaden,I agree healthy goes without saying.I would like a boy but would be thrilled with a girl too.


----------



## penniepie

i think if its a girl i want to do a cute owl theme with pink! and if its a boy a rockstar theme
because my husband is a guitar player and drummer and loves rock music

Like this
https://www.vintagecrib.com/music-crib-bedding-for-your-little-rock-star

All of you ladies even ones waiting on those BFP's this cycle - do you like certain names already?


----------



## hlynn

yeah i already have a girl name picked out and if its a boy we are naming him after dh...i am kinda hoping for another little girl buut dh is hoping to get a boy sometime so we will both be happy either way..i just want a healthy babyyy!! :)


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> i think if its a girl i want to do a cute owl theme with pink! and if its a boy a rockstar theme
> because my husband is a guitar player and drummer and loves rock music
> 
> Like this
> https://www.vintagecrib.com/music-crib-bedding-for-your-little-rock-star
> 
> All of you ladies even ones waiting on those BFP's this cycle - do you like certain names already?

Those ideas are really cute! I LOVE animal print so I will probably do the jungle theme with my first and have King or Queen of the Jungle :). Dh and I are really hoping for a girl first but at this point I'll happily take either!
The funny thing is I have boys names chosen but not sure on a girl yet. After my girl I want twin boys cause I have two names I love!
Gage Zander and Gavin Kai. My Hubby likes the name Anessa Lanay for a girl and I like Avery Jayde but not sure if we will use either.

What names are the rest of u thinking about?


----------



## Kadan82

And Hlynn I would say u are 1dpo...same as me. Yay :)!


----------



## hlynn

yay we are gonna be the exact same dpo this whole time we can spend our 2ww together :)

for a girl i have Lisaya picked out..my first girl doesnt have a middle name and my second does only because my grandma died when i was 4 months pregnant with her so i gave her the middle name my gma has, she gave to my mother and my mom gave to me..lynn lol but this baby wont have a middle one..thats how dhs family is and since he lets me pick out all the names he wants the say in the middle name thing..but its ok i try to pick cute ones that are cute even without a middle name

i am feeling so sick today and i was yesterday too i actually got sick yesterday! and im crampy too..boy i hope this isnt a horrible 2WW! well i guess i wont mind if it ends in a bfp :)


----------



## penniepie

awww hang in there ladies i have a good feeling this cycle for you too!!

I have Collin for a boy and Lillian, Cassandra and Rachel for a girl :)
My DH is super traditional when it comes to names...Kadan i love the name Gage and Lisaya is beautiful and i also love kadans girl pick Avery - i ran that one by my DH and it was too weird for him LOL - see what i mean by traditional LOL...too traditional he is!


----------



## penniepie

today im feeling OK - it seems i wake up and im in a constant state of "feeling like a cold/flu is coming" its that tired blah feeling with first trimester
Im going to have to go on a leave for my second job for the remainder of first trimester its too hard to do both jobs being sooo tired and crabby and queezy (esp since with the second job im on my feet)


----------



## hlynn

yeah i know how that feels..when i was pg with my first daughter i slept like 16 hours (instead of 8) a night no joke lol..i was constantly tireddd!
today ive had heartburn and still feeling sick..i had one 2WW like this in like december and it was sooo annoying! im hoping it doesnt stay like this this tme too...unless theres a reason..and not just because my body wants me to get hopeful and just be miserable!


----------



## penniepie

well i know i had heart burn bad in my 2ww....if that makes you feel better and very early on in my 2ww was i exhausted!


----------



## famof6

Hlynn,I hope this is it for you!Maybe you and Kaden will get that BFP together!I only have heartburn while pregnant but have not had it again since the 2ww!

Pennie,That sounds like a good idea to leave the second job.I can't even manage to get my 40 hrs in lately.lol


----------



## hlynn

thanks ladies i hope too but im not holding my breath lol..like i said we only bd like 4 times this whole month and it wasnt all during my fertile period..only twice during it..but its ok im just hoping for the best trying to stay positive and think that if its meant to happen it will :thumbup:


----------



## penniepie

Hlynn just keep in mind we only BD Ed three times day 6,5 and on O so I would say I was only fertile 2 of those days


----------



## Kadan82

Hlynn...since u haven't really been thinking about it this month it will probably happen! That's the way it seems to go.

Penniepie...I couldn't do two jobs either. I think it's a good idea that u are taking a break!
Hope u start feeling better soon. 

Famof6, Penniepie, & Coffee...What were some of your earliest symptoms? I'm trying not to think about it but I can't help but ss!

Where is Morgan? I don't think she posted in a while. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Kadan82

Pennie and Hlynn...forgot to tell you two that I like the names u have picked out. Hlynn I've never heard the one u like but it's really pretty. And Pennie, Collin is a great boys name. Out of the girls names Lillian is my fave...so girly!


----------



## famof6

I never really think about names.I didn't even pick my kids names until late in pregnancy,but now you ladies have me thinking.lol


Kaden,I actually had less symptoms this time than others.I really didn't think it was my cycle.I was very bloated and constipated though.Also my bb's started hurting earlier than normal.I had heartburn for 2 days in my 2ww.What symptoms do you have?


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies sorry I have been so busy lately! I'm just waiting to ovulate! Fingers crossed for everyone!! :)


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> I never really think about names.I didn't even pick my kids names until late in pregnancy,but now you ladies have me thinking.lol
> 
> 
> Kaden,I actually had less symptoms this time than others.I really didn't think it was my cycle.I was very bloated and constipated though.Also my bb's started hurting earlier than normal.I had heartburn for 2 days in my 2ww.What symptoms do you have?

I know, it's crazy how every pregnancy is so different. That's what makes it so hard. I wish there was a certain set of pg symptoms and a separate set for af. It would make the 2ww so much easier!
Well since I'm just 2 or 3 dpo I shouldn't have any symptoms yet. But I really am having a strange feeling in my lower tummy. It's not cramps but it's a little bit of uncomfortableness...I guess "twinges" like I've heard other women say. But more than likely it means nothing. I also feel fat, i think im bloated, which i guess happens to some women after OV...blah! Besides that nothing except 
sore BBs as usual after OV. But I guess I need to try and get my mind off of it until I'm enough dpo to actually have any real symptoms :)!


----------



## hlynn

penniepie- that does help cheer me up :) hopefully that can happen to me too that would be niiice :D
kadan- i have heard many other women say that but i just dont think it would be something that would happen to me..lol but thanks i sure do hope so because that would be a pleasant surprise :D and thanks i actualy made it up ive never heard it before either..but i like it and i like to be creative :)
morgan- hey! :) what cd are u on? i usually never get on much before ovulation either lol but i like this thread so much i always get on and check this one and wait for the others :haha:


----------



## penniepie

Well strange enough I had not may symptoms the cycles I got my bfp until I was about 5 dpo I was absolutely exhausted then about 6-9 dpo duuuulllll cramping and hear burn the night before my bfp but that's it


----------



## Morganceravol

Does anyone ever feel like their husbands don't appreciate all they do? I'm so upset, I feel like I do so much and if I god forbid take a break one day it's maddness. Why is it that our husbands can't do anything unless it's written down on a list and spelled out for them!!?? I dont have a list everyday I just see what needs done and do it!! Ahhhh! Sorry I just needed to vent! :(

Hlynn i am cd 5 or 6 so I should ovulate next Sunday!


----------



## penniepie

Ladies going to the emergency room bleeding :( scared


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> Ladies going to the emergency room bleeding :( scared


Aww hun, Hope everything is ok.. keep us posted :hugs :


----------



## Kadan82

penniepie said:


> Ladies going to the emergency room bleeding :( scared

Oh no:nope:! Will be praying that everything is ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> Does anyone ever feel like their husbands don't appreciate all they do? I'm so upset, I feel like I do so much and if I god forbid take a break one day it's maddness. Why is it that our husbands can't do anything unless it's written down on a list and spelled out for them!!?? I dont have a list everyday I just see what needs done and do it!! Ahhhh! Sorry I just needed to vent! :(
> 
> Hlynn i am cd 5 or 6 so I should ovulate next Sunday!

I know what u are talking about. My Hubby can b the same way and it is frustrating. Hope things are going better today!!


----------



## hlynn

penniepie- i am praying for you i hope everything turns out ok :hugs:
morgan- i feel like that all the time..i ask DH all the time to just tell me the house looks nice, or something when i clean but he never does..he tells me it does after i ask him but hes never just came and said oh wow the house looks awesome or anything..its hard but i think all guys are like that...i hope ur feeling better just try to talk to him about it :hugs:


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Ladies going to the emergency room bleeding :( scared

Pennie,Praying everything is ok with you&baby!:hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies
What a long day. I was in emerg for 8 hours. My blood test came back good betas are 85,000 just have to go back in the morning for an ultrasound


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: glad everything is ok penniepie..did the bleeding stop? im still praying for u and cant wait til u can see ur little bean on the u/s tomorrow :)


----------



## penniepie

Thanks Hlynn
I hope everything looks good
Preggo ladies what are your betas currently?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya, Penniepie, glad your blood come back good and good luck for the u/s today...

I havent had bloods checked they dont tend to do that much on the island... just go by the u/s which i had last week which showed , little bean with a good heartbeat... :)


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> do you ladies have names you like?

I really like Olivia at the moment for a girl.


----------



## dreambaby

Pennie - I hope little bean is ok !!!

Fertility Friend is saying this morning that it reckons I'm 3dpo???? It says I've ovulated on day 8, but isn't that a little early? I haven't had a positive on an OPK stick yet.

Luckily we dtd that day and two days before so even if I did at least I am in with a shot.


----------



## famof6

Dreambaby,I would say that is kind of early since you Oed on cd 17 last cycle.Your temp did drop and you put in creamy cm on cd 8 so that would be why ff put your cross hairs in.I would just keep bding just in case.GL


Pennie,great #'s keep us updated about your scan.


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Dreambaby,I would say that is kind of early since you Oed on cd 17 last cycle.Your temp did drop and you put in creamy cm on cd 8 so that would be why ff put your cross hairs in.I would just keep bding just in case.GL
> 
> 
> Pennie,great #'s keep us updated about your scan.

Thanx Famof6 - I don't think I have ovulated, I will just have to be patient and wait to see what my temperatures do next. I am just soooo impatient.


----------



## penniepie

Im back!
Update:
Doctor gave me a note to be off work for a week
Baby is fine! Good heart beat! And I'm further along then I thought 7 wks 4 days!
So happy everything in ok! I have to watch my physical labour moving and lifting


----------



## famof6

Pennie,That is great news.How exciting you got moved up!!


----------



## Morganceravol

How exciting!! Glad the baby is okay I was praying for you and the little bean! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Aww Glad little bean is ok, now make sure you get lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Thanks ladies your support has been amazing! 
The uterus cramps are killer!!!! I heard more so if it's your first!
Any of u pregger ladies showing yet? There miscalculation of my weeks would explain my non fitting pants and pudge starting. Dont know if I would consider it a bump lol
Whatever it is bloat or whatnot it's definitely there

How are you 2ww ladies doing?


----------



## hlynn

dreambaby said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> do you ladies have names you like?
> 
> I really like Olivia at the moment for a girl.Click to expand...

thats my daughters name :) ive always loved it lol


----------



## hlynn

penniepie said:


> Thanks ladies your support has been amazing!
> The uterus cramps are killer!!!! I heard more so if it's your first!
> Any of u pregger ladies showing yet? There miscalculation of my weeks would explain my non fitting pants and pudge starting. Dont know if I would consider it a bump lol
> Whatever it is bloat or whatnot it's definitely there
> 
> How are you 2ww ladies doing?

:hugs: glad the baby is healthy and looking good :)
cant believe u got moved up thats awesome! did u miscalculate ovulation day or something? lol
i am ok i guess..i can barely eat anything im so sick all the time i was throwing up this morning..im only a couple dpo i dont even know for sure how many so idk what it is..im a little nervous bout the possibility of cysts..because im still really bloated and lower stomach is sore like if i press on it or suck in it feels sore..not sure wahts going on but i just wanna sleep! and i really wish i could eat :(


----------



## penniepie

Oh no hylnn 
Have you felt this way before from your ovaries?
Or during a 2ww?
My heart goes out to you poor thing.. Gawd I hate throwing up! I have a super fear of it


----------



## hlynn

i actually have had one 2WW where i was really sick the whole time but not pg..and being really sore and bloated usually doesnt last this long..but when i got pregnant with my 2nd daughter i was on the clomid and i got pregnant but also got 3 cysts from it so i was really sick the whole pregnancy i only gained 11 lbs..so im a little nervous about the possibility of getting cysts again..because this month the dr upped my dose to 100mg


----------



## Kadan82

Pennie...so happy to hear everything is ok with the baby :)!! I know that must have been scary!

Hlynn...sorry to hear about you not feeling well, maybe it's a good sign? I think we are really close in dpo's, it would be so fun to get BFPs together! 

Well this 2ww is a little different so far. I'm 5-6 dpo today from what the OPK's read but I feel like I'm having a lot of symptoms. This is what is going on so far:
Chest congestion
Sore throat
Stuffy nose
Strange feelings in lower tummy (unlike af cramps)
Nausea off and on
Low back pain off and on
Insomnia (it's 3:45 am here! Ugh!!)
Quite a bit of cm
BBs DON'T hurt (very weird for me) they are always extremely sore from OV til af starts 
but this time they hurt from OV until last night and then all the pain went away. I know most women get sore BBs before BFPs but do you thing I could be different? It's so unlike 
usual!

I know I am only 5-6 dpo but I promise I'm not making it up...lol. What do you all think?


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> i actually have had one 2WW where i was really sick the whole time but not pg..and being really sore and bloated usually doesnt last this long..but when i got pregnant with my 2nd daughter i was on the clomid and i got pregnant but also got 3 cysts from it so i was really sick the whole pregnancy i only gained 11 lbs..so im a little nervous about the possibility of getting cysts again..because this month the dr upped my dose to 100mg

Did the dr say your being sick was caused by the cysts?My dr found two large cysts and one small one at my scan.He said they were large enough that he wanted to look into them further.I have been feeling really sick but not actually throwing up.He said they should not affect this pregnancy though.


----------



## hlynn

famof6- oh no it didnt affect my pregnancy at all i had a healthy baby girl lol the only thing it did was make me so nauseous all the time to where i didnt gain barely any weight..but i wasnt throwing up either and im just nervous because if i get pregnant i dont wanna have a sick pregnancy again lol but i know that with my daughter i got 3 cysts the dr said it was from clomid making me produce a lot of eggs and the ones that didnt get fertilized turned into cysts..and when i got them i was sick through the whole 2WW..way before i could have even taken a test


----------



## hlynn

kadan- i think all those sound really promising :thumbup: hope this is it for you! and yes we are close..i have no idea how many dpo i am so just ignore my ticker lol..i had my positive opk on wednesday but no clue how long it took me to ovulate after that..i was really sore from my stomach on thursday and friday and thats about when the sickness started so prolly one of those days :)


----------



## penniepie

i agree!
KADAN sounds promising!

hlynn you too - maybe something is up here!


----------



## hlynn

lol thanks penniepie but im not getting excited, either way its way too early for symptoms the most dpo i could be is 5..thats not even close to when i should first start feeling symptoms lol..i am just annoyed because i dont know whats causing it.but my stomach has been so bloated and so sore since ovulation..crampy too..i just hope im going through this for something good to come at the end and not AF! lol :)


----------



## penniepie

well we will just have all of our fingers crossed for you! and i hope that you feel better you poor thing!


----------



## penniepie

oh my where is everyone?


----------



## famof6

I am here pennie lol.

Hlynn,sounds good.Since the 2ww seems to take forever I don't think it is ever to early for symptoms.So I am getting excited for you.

So when are you ladies testing?

Pennie&Coffee,How are you felling?


----------



## penniepie

im ok looooots of cramping and i want to sleep at my computer at work.....im a little worried how big exactly my uterus is going to be HAHAHAH after all this stretching!


----------



## famof6

Pennie,just had a thought since you were moved up that puts you me and coffee due around the same time!How exciting!


----------



## dreambaby

Hi Guys :hi:
I'm sorry guys, works been awful, real stressful and keeping me busy. 

I think I may be ovulating today so fingers crossed we may have caught a few days worth.
I hope everyone is ok, I am still catching up with the posts.


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies :)
im still here lol
just not on as much because im still really sick all the time :(
its really getting me down, i started crying last night because i hate feeling like this, and im pretty sure its nothing to do with getting a bfp :cry: i wish but i just dont think it is
ive lost my pma pretty much for this month..i started getting increased cm today and last month i started getting it at like 4dpo too..all the other months i would get it at like 10dpo and i knew that af was coming then, but since last month it started so early im sure im out this month too :cry: i just wish i could have a good positive 2WW..i honestly dread it nowa days..i am always so happy and positive feeling in the 2 weeks before ovulation and then i dread the whole 2WW because i know exactly what symptoms mean af is on her way..sorry to be a downer today im just really sad especially when i started getting increased cm because thats exactly what happened last month at 4dpo..ugh :(


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning ladies, 

Hlynn ~ How you feeling today, any better... 

Dreambaby ~ sorry to here work has been bit of a nightmare for you.. what is it that you do... ??

Fam ~ Hows it going? I had to go out and buy some maternity clothes already.. The jeans i bought are so comfortable, it nice to to live in leggins anymore.. :) Little bean has implantated at the very top of my uterus, so they think I might grow a little quickly this time and start showing sooner.. well they are right.. I am well and truly showing...... No hiding it now.....lol....

Pen ~ Good news they moved you forward, so your now around the same time as me and Fam or a little ahead.. when is you due date now....

Kandan ~ Your symptoms sound promising, let hope its your and other 2ww ladies month this month....

Morgan how you doing.. ???

Think thats everyone.. 

:hugs: to all


----------



## Morganceravol

Hi ladies!!

Sorry i have been MIA lately, been very busy with work and planning a suprise trip for my husband in july! :) Anyways, so excited for you all i hope this is another great month!! nothing to exciting going on my way i am on my fertile period, woohoo for bding! should ovulate on sunday i believe so just waiting around for that and enjoying dtd for now! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

is anyone else obsessed with baby bump pictures? I love looking at baby bellies i think it is the cutest thing in the world!! I cant wait untill I have one of my own! :)


----------



## hlynn

welcome back morgan!
have fun with :sex: this month lol 
yay for being in ur fertile period :thumbup:
and i do like baby bumps..i think pregnant girls are the most prettiest girls ever :)


----------



## penniepie

hi ladies!
Good luck and enjoy your Baby Dancing! :)

Ive looked at them too and i cant believe how different each one is and how unique they all are at different points in pregnancy!

Im obsessed with the nursery threads - all the adorable ideas and colour schemes and themes

I havent been feeling the greatest :( one more month until 2nd tri and i hope its wayyyy better


----------



## Morganceravol

I agree Penniepie, some have no belly till the third tri and some are huge at only 17 weeks! I hope I'm all belly!! :)


----------



## penniepie

oh gosh me too but im already noticing my hips and protruding and my legs are getting a bit chunky! :(


----------



## Morganceravol

Oh I doubt that! Will you post pictures?!


----------



## penniepie

hahah well i may get up the courage soon - LOL


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya, Ladies, How is everyone doing ????

I had my midwife on the phone last night arranging our first visit and she is coming to our house on Monday morning....


----------



## penniepie

yay!!! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

penniepie said:


> yay!!! :)

Whats the yay for hun ???


:hugs: How you doing ??


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies!
i am doing ok, still feeling like im out this month..blah! lol
how are all the prego ladies doing?
kadan how are u any good news yet? :)
dreambaby and morganceravol how are you ladies anything new going on?


----------



## penniepie

oh! i was yaying the midwife appointment :)

Im ok exhausted and feeling ill :( what about you!?

Hlynn you arent out until AF comes!


----------



## penniepie

oh my first scan (besides the one i did in the ER) is schedules for April 4th with my OB:)


----------



## hlynn

sorry you feeling ill, penniepie :hugs:
hope ull be feeling better soon and able to enjoy ur pregnancy!
thank thanks for the encouraging words :)
this month is feeling just like the other months that resulted in bfn lol 
only difference is ive been having pains in my boobs..lol but otherwise its all the same..
ive still been sick to my stomach a lot but so has everyone else around..its something going around i think! 
but what really has me down is the increased cm that i always get to tell me that im out every month..it started at 4dpo this time
today its not as much but still there an i lways know when i get that it means im out :( sucks! but im trying to stay positive and remember that next month is a new month and it will happen soon..hopefully anyway!


----------



## penniepie

pain in boobs! matches your signature!! lol


----------



## hlynn

lol its a really weird feeling though its not like sore..it doesnt hurt to touch or lay on them..i just randomly get pains going from the very back to like my nipples...ive never had this before! but with all the other pre-af symptoms im getting i doubt it means anything


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hlynn, My boobs were the only thing different in my two week wait... I have a good feeling for you this month :hugs:

Pen.. I am feeling quite sick most days now.. more like the sickness you have if you have been traveling in a car or on a roller-coaster... boobs are still very sore.. and my belly is so big.. I had to go out and buy some maternity clothes the other day as nothing fitted me....

Lucky me and hubby own our own business and we work from home so if i am feeling really bad i can take some time out....


----------



## penniepie

oh thats good - im at the office everyday and its hard to hide :(
My bloat is preventing me from wearing my normal pants so i picked up 2 maternity jeans and a cargo pants - i feel like a fatty :(


----------



## hlynn

thank you, coffee lover, did u get all other af symptoms though? if i was having nothing at all i would feel better but since im having pre-af symptoms already i cant help but feel out..id rather have nothing than these! :( making me feel really sad!


----------



## famof6

Coffee,You just described how I feel.lol.Exactly the same like I have constant car sickness but no throwing up.I have noticed I feel good until I eat and then I am so sick.Boobs are so sore and hard?like they won't move.lol..I am also getting a gut.I know its not the baby yet but I am so bloated and my jeans are way to tight,but I have mostly wore yoga pants since my TR any way.At this rate I don't know if I will be able to hide it until 12 weeks!!


Hlynn,I know I sound like a broken record but you got to get that PMA up hun.It's going to happen for you and I hope it is this cycle!!:thumbup:


----------



## hlynn

famof6 -thanks! oh i know it stinks! i was so hopeful at the beginning and thats what happens every month! i am always so happy until after ovulation..then i start getting the same symptoms as always and im back feeling down and lost all my pma..its really depressing!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hlynn, I felt just like af was coming and my boobs were different.... try not to feel down.. we are here to support you either way :hugs:

Fam~ I am the other way around, I feel worse when my stomach is empty, i make myself eat something and i do feel a little better...

I have been looking at the bump photo threads and I look like i am am about 20 weeks.. Lol..


----------



## penniepie

ohh please post a bump pic!


----------



## famof6

hlynn said:


> famof6 -thanks! oh i know it stinks! i was so hopeful at the beginning and thats what happens every month! i am always so happy until after ovulation..then i start getting the same symptoms as always and im back feeling down and lost all my pma..its really depressing!


I totally understand!The first 2 months TTC I knew if was going to happen quick.I told DH we would be pregnant in no time.When it did not happen I lost all PMA and told him something was wrong and it wasn't meant to be.After AF came our 6th cycle TTC,I got my PMA back and that cycle I got my BFP!TTC is very hard when you want it so bad.It is a struggle I wish noone had to go through!


----------



## famof6

I agree Coffee a 8 week bump pic!lol..


I had gained 10lbs since my TR and through the holidays.I weighed [email protected] the drs last visit and now my scales say 145 I so hope they are wrong:(..I gained 75lbs with my DD and the dr freaked when the scales hit almost 200 @ my last visit before I had her.So I so hope I don't put on that kind of weight again.lol.I really don't think I could lose it now that I am older.lol


----------



## Coffee Lover

I'll do a pic for your girls in the morning :)


----------



## penniepie

Coffee Lover and Famof6 did you r symptoms ease with your other babies once you got to second tri?


----------



## Coffee Lover

I did feel a little better once i hit the 14 week mark.... but i still felt sick with certain smells all the way through both of them... but its nice to get my energy back at 14 weeks...


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Coffee Lover and Famof6 did you r symptoms ease with your other babies once you got to second tri?

2nd tri and the 1st part of the 3rd was the best.I got my energy back and actually enjoyed being pregnant.


----------



## penniepie

oh gosh bring on 2nd tri!!!!!


----------



## penniepie

when you are feeling awful you feel like its going to last forever and then my mind wanders and i think OMG how am i going to take care of a baby when i cant even keep my eyes open and i feel awful and im such a lazy arse now! - but then my mind gets back to reality and reminds be im feeling like this because im pregnant - i cant help but think it willbe like this after i have a baby cause this is EVERYDAY!


----------



## Morganceravol

Ahh i can't wait to see the belly!! :) I am doing great, been working out a lot and hoping being healthy will be a pro for us this month! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Hlynn ~ How you feeling today, any better...
> 
> Dreambaby ~ sorry to here work has been bit of a nightmare for you.. what is it that you do... ??
> 
> Fam ~ Hows it going? I had to go out and buy some maternity clothes already.. The jeans i bought are so comfortable, it nice to to live in leggins anymore.. :) Little bean has implantated at the very top of my uterus, so they think I might grow a little quickly this time and start showing sooner.. well they are right.. I am well and truly showing...... No hiding it now.....lol....
> 
> Pen ~ Good news they moved you forward, so your now around the same time as me and Fam or a little ahead.. when is you due date now....
> 
> Kandan ~ Your symptoms sound promising, let hope its your and other 2ww ladies month this month....
> 
> Morgan how you doing.. ???
> 
> Think thats everyone..
> 
> :hugs: to all


Hi Coffee!
I teach animal management in a college. We have an inspection coming up and the paperwork is building up! I hate paperwork, I've always been more of a 'do it practical work' kind of girl!
I'm glad to here your bumps are going well. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Hiya :hi:
It sounds like some of you are having rough, poorly month. I hope all the sickness settles down soon ladies. :hugs:
Hlynn/Morg/Kadan - How many days past ov are you now?

:coffee:
I think I am possibly going into my luteal phase now, the beginning of the month seemed so long this month.


:hugs: Journeys ae easier when you walk together :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Ahh i can't wait to see the belly!! :) I am doing great, been working out a lot and hoping being healthy will be a pro for us this month! :)

Yer me too - show us baby bumps !!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya ladies..
I have been really rough today.. sorry havent had a chance to do a pic.. its hubby birthday tomorrow,, so hopefully going out tomorrow so will have the camera with us, will get him to do a pic then :)


----------



## hlynn

i am either..8, 9 or 10dpo today im not too sure which since i dont temp
nothing to report here really, still sick to my stomach a lot and bloated/crampy..cm has slowed way down im actually getting kind of dry now..but still not getting my hopes up lol :winkwink:
how is everyone else? 
havent heard from kadan in awhile


----------



## hlynn

:( nobodys been talking on here lately..where'd everyone go


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, 

All went really well with the midwife... she has given me my due date as 18th Oct.. Same day as my eldest :)

Hows everyone doing today ?


----------



## hlynn

wow thats exciting coffee lover :)
i am doing good, about 11 dpo today..
not many symptoms to report still..around 8dpo my cm pretty much dried up..i will still have some thin white cm occasionally but not much and for sure not as much as normal..but im trying not to get excited..not until the old :witch: is late will i get excited!
havent tested yet..been stopping myself lol i dont wanna see any bfns id rather just wait for af or wait for af to be late :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

hlynn said:


> wow thats exciting coffee lover :)
> i am doing good, about 11 dpo today..
> not many symptoms to report still..around 8dpo my cm pretty much dried up..i will still have some thin white cm occasionally but not much and for sure not as much as normal..but im trying not to get excited..not until the old :witch: is late will i get excited!
> havent tested yet..been stopping myself lol i dont wanna see any bfns id rather just wait for af or wait for af to be late :)


I got my first :bfp: at 11dpo your so brave not testing until now, hows your boobies did you say they were a little tender a few days ago... when is af due ?


----------



## famof6

hlynn yay you already have alonger lp that is good news!Did you take clomid this cycle?

Hi ya Coffee :flower:


----------



## hlynn

im not sure when af is due..i did take clomid this cycle..they upped it to 100mg also and i took it a little earlier than i used too (used to take it days 5-9 but this month i did days 3-7) before on clomid my lp would be anywhere from 14 to 16 days long..so just depends i guess! i think i might test on thursday at 14dpo..but not sure lol i just dont wanna see any bfns so i wait as long as i can..i havent taken a test since november i always wait for af to come and usually i can tell when shes coming because ill have a ton of mucousy cm for like 4-5 days leading up to her apperance..but none so far i did have a lot at 5, 6 and 7 dpo and then at 8dpo i dried up..so we will see i guess! oh and my boobs havent been too bad...still get shooting pains through them once in awhile but besides that no other symptoms..i feel pretty good actually :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

all my Cm dried up as well in the early days.... Think my body is making up for it now through.. I always feel wet and horrible..

Hi fam~ Hows my bump buddy doing?

I am on a little downer this evening, the problem is I am missing the closeness of me and hubby... We are very close but i miss the sex.. does that sound silly ??


----------



## famof6

I am doing well,Ms kicking my butt.lol..Are you waiting to have sex?


----------



## Coffee Lover

famof6 said:


> I am doing well,Ms kicking my butt.lol..Are you waiting to have sex?

Me too, I never remember ms being this bad with my two boys.....

Well we arent really waiting just avoiding, until we have the next scan...


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> I am doing well,Ms kicking my butt.lol..Are you waiting to have sex?
> 
> Me too, I never remember ms being this bad with my two boys.....
> 
> Well we arent really waiting just avoiding, until we have the next scan...Click to expand...

I was going to avoid but decided not to after I asked my dr if it was ok.He said I was pregnant not injured.lol.I totally understand waiting though we have only managed once a week because I am just not in the mood and I am always asleep.lol.I was telling DH this morning I have never felt so sick and lazy in my life.My next scan is in 3 weeks so hopefully we will get good news and be able to tell our familys.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Maybe we should try, it might make us both feel better...


Not long until your scan then.. My midwife said I should have my next one in around 4 weeks time... all so exciting.....


----------



## hlynn

coffee lover - thats good news i hope it means good news for me, i just think its a good sign since usually its just pouring out of me before af and now ill have some thin white discharge here and there but not a lot and deff not like every other month :)
maybe since this pregnancy is different from ur last 2 boys it means ur having a girl :) hehe
i wish i had some more symptoms to keep me hopeful! ive been really tired lately..sleeping like 11 hours a night..but thats not unusual around af anyway so im not really counting that as anything different..just the cm that has me excited because normally thats how i know not to test or be hopeful for the month


----------



## Coffee Lover

Really keeping everything crossed for you hlynn, I have a very good feeling about this month for you :hugs:

Aww a little girl would be amazing...


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies!!! Such a crazy weekend! I O'ed over the weekend yay!!! And bd a lot as well!!! :) feeling great! Fingers crossed for everyone! Xmas babies!!'


----------



## hlynn

thanks coffee lover :) i really do hope its my month too! but i dont wanna be disappointed so im cautiously optimistic :winkwink: and yes a girl for u would be lovely! :) 
morgan- u sound way positive this month! u deserve a bfp for being so happy and positive so fx'ed this is ur month! xmas baby how nice would that be :)


----------



## penniepie

Hi Ladies

Long time no speak! I have been feeling awful!!!!!! :(

I missed quite a bit - when is everyone testing????


----------



## hlynn

missed u penniepie!
idk when im testing..maybe thursday unless i feel like af is gonna come ill wait til 17dpo which would be like sunday


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm gonna try and not think about testing right now untill later. Staying positive though and very active this cycle! I have felt a little nauseas the past two days, too early I would think but read some ladies just 'know' right away. Gl ladies!!! :)


----------



## hlynn

good idea morgan :)
i never test lol its not that hard..well i guess this cycle it has been just because i dont feel the same as every other month...but i still dont wanna be too optimistic to only be let down so it could go either way


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeah I hear ya! Hopefully it'll be easy, I do feel odd lately!


----------



## Morganceravol

Penniepie I wanna see a picture!! :) all you prego ladies!


----------



## dreambaby

Keep up the positivity ladies, hopefully we will see more BFP's this month !!!! :thumbup:

I'm behind everybody, I am only about 4dpo.


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Keep up the positivity ladies, hopefully we will see more BFP's this month !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm behind everybody, I am only about 4dpo.

I'm only 2dpo so your ahead of me! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies..

Omg! I am feeling so rough.......


----------



## Kadan82

Hey ladies. Sorry I kind of disappeared for a while. Had a rough wknd. During the wait I was feeling so positive about this month, I could have sworn I was pregnant because I had never felt the way I did before. My Hubby was out of town so I was staying with my pregnant SIL. My birthday was Sunday and guess who came to visit on Saturday? The witch :(! As usual I was just 9 dpo. I was heart broken, I really was so sure of it this time and I really believe if I had a longer LP I would have been pregnant. I don't know what to do anymore, it's so hard. Sometimes I really feel like just giving up, I never thought ttc would be this difficult. It's been an emotional roller coaster and after this last cycle I have decided not to let myself get my hopes up like I did because it makes it so much worse when af shows up. So anyways, that's what has been going on with me. I hope you all are doing good. Still hoping for you Hlynn...you deserve it :)!


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: kadan sorry she came at 9dpo again..why dont u talk to ur dr about ur lp? clomid helps me with a longer lp..and this is my last month on it before going to an RE where we will do other things like iui and stuff.. :( thats why i am really hoping for this month, but im trying not to be too hopeful..but ur lp is way too short and although im sure its possible to get pg with a 9 day one its not likely..so i think u should talk to ur dr..is there any reason why u havent yet? how long have u been ttc


----------



## penniepie

Oh ladies please don't give up!!!!!!!

Coffee lover I so hear you sister! Feel like you know what!!!!

Promise to show you my fat bump lol tomorrow seriously it aint baby it's all jiggle and bloat!!!


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> :hugs: kadan sorry she came at 9dpo again..why dont u talk to ur dr about ur lp? clomid helps me with a longer lp..and this is my last month on it before going to an RE where we will do other things like iui and stuff.. :( thats why i am really hoping for this month, but im trying not to be too hopeful..but ur lp is way too short and although im sure its possible to get pg with a 9 day one its not likely..so i think u should talk to ur dr..is there any reason why u havent yet? how long have u been ttc

This will be our 9th cycle actively ttc. I have an appt on Monday so I am hoping that she will help me figure out what is going on. Ive only started doing OPK's and charting for the last 4 months so I didn't realize how screwed up my LP was until then. I read a lot about taking b6 and vitex to lengthen the LP so I thought I would try that first. Ive taken them for 3 months and nothing has changed so off to the Dr I go. I also know that they usually won't even consider helping you unless you have been ttc for a year but I thought maybe since I've been keeping track of everything and know that it's not normal then they may do something. So thats the plan...hopefully I can get all straightened out. Sounds like clomid may be what I need. How long have you been ttc now? Have you ever gotten pregnant with clomid?


----------



## hlynn

i was put on clomid after only ttc for 5 months because i wasnt having a period at all..so it wasnt a year for me..and yes my second daughter was conceived the very first month i took clomid :) and then last year my miscarriage was on clomid..this time though its been 6 months and nothing so im not quite sure whats going on..im still not sure if i am or not this month..im scared to be excited but this month has felt a lot different from the rest..but we all know how our bodies can trick us!


----------



## famof6

Kaden,I tried b6 for lp and it didn't help but when I took the bcomplex the first month it added 4 days to my lp.


Ladies,I hear you on the ms.I read about unisom&b6 and called my dr yesterday and asked if it was safe for me to take.He said it was fine and usually helps most women.I have to take it before bed so I will let you know how I get on later.I work night shift and am fine then but during the day after I wake up it's a mess.


----------



## penniepie

hlynn are you testing today!?


----------



## hlynn

no im not lol..tomorrow or friday :) im giving af time to make her appearance..i deff dont wanna get excited to be disappointed..and although all the normal signs i get that af is coming havent shown yet this month i just dont "feel" like this is my month iykwim? i just dont think it is...i think my body is tricking me! :growlmad:


----------



## Morganceravol

Kaden-!:( I am so sorry! I seriously think about you a lot you deserve it so badly!! I'm praying that you get this sorted out and hopefully your dr will be sensitive and understanding and give you something like clomid.


----------



## Kadan82

Thank u girls for being so sweet. It's crazy that even though we have never met, we really do care about each other. I am definitely feeling better and trying to be positive about this new cycle. I've decided to really try and enjoy where I am in life now and not focus on the things I can't change. It will happen, obviously not in my time but I'm sure God has a plan. But thanks again for being there for me, it means a lot :).

I hope that you ladies with the ms start to feel better soon. I've heard about b6 for ms but not the unisom. I'm interested to see if that helps so maybe I can tell my SIL, she has it pretty bad right now.


----------



## hlynn

i know that everything will work out for u kadan, i think that as soon as u get clomid u will get ur bfp right away..thats what happend with me! :hugs: i really was hoping that it was ur month..i asked about u a lot when u were gone! hehe..it is crazy that we've never met but we care about each other so much..i like it though! :)


----------



## Coffee Lover

Big :hugs: to you Kardan 

Hlynn, I really hope af doesnt get you tomorrow.. I am really keeping everything crossed for you.......

ms is still really bad.. evening my anti sickness bands are working now.....
Iam getting bigger by the day......

Hope you other ladies are ok this evening.. :hugs:


----------



## Coffee Lover

Big :hugs: to you Kardan 

Hlynn, I really hope af doesnt get you tomorrow.. I am really keeping everything crossed for you.......

ms is still really bad.. even my anti sickness bands arent working now.....
Iam getting bigger by the day......

Hope you other ladies are ok this evening.. :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> i was put on clomid after only ttc for 5 months because i wasnt having a period at all..so it wasnt a year for me..and yes my second daughter was conceived the very first month i took clomid :) and then last year my miscarriage was on clomid..this time though its been 6 months and nothing so im not quite sure whats going on..im still not sure if i am or not this month..im scared to be excited but this month has felt a lot different from the rest..but we all know how our bodies can trick us!

That's awesome that you got pregnant the first time you used clomid with your last daughter. Sorry it hasn't happened so fast this time :(. How much clomid did you take the time you got pregnant? And how much did you take this cycle? Well I hope you get your BFP this cycle so you don't have to go onto the next step. And I completely understand about our bodies tricking us because that's exactly what happened to me last cycle. But your LP is already way longer than mine....I think you have a great chance :)!


----------



## hlynn

i got pregnant with my second daughter on the lowest dose (50mg) and it was the first try..and then when i got pregnant last year i took 2 months of 50mg but never ovulated so i was moved up to a 100mg and the very first time ovulated and pregnant..but had an early m/c..so i thought that as soon as i ovulated this time around i was gonna get my bfp! but :nope: this is my 6th month and ovulated every single month but no bfp..its a real downer! and i kinda think my body is tricking me this month..even though its not the same as the other bfn months i just feel that im not if that makes sense..but im feeling ok about it..i just hope that the RE will have some answers for us when we go!


----------



## famof6

Ladies,I really am not the type to take med while pregnant,but OMG I feel 100% better after the unison/b6 today.I woke up and cleaned the whole house. I have not done that in weeks.lol.I took 1/2 a unisom & 1/2 b6 50mg.

Kaden,I hope the dr gets the ball rolling and you get that BFP soon.Even though I got my BFP I know how you ladies feel.It took over my life.I thought about TTC 24/7 and drove DH crazy.I was so positive in the 2ww and then I would cry for days when af would show.Hang in there ladies.Y our time is coming and I hope it is very soon


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hlynn are you going to test today.... xxxx


----------



## hlynn

no i chickened out lol..i kinda feel like af is coming..so im not gonna test unless by some miracle she hasnt came by sunday..but i feel like shes gonna be here soooon


----------



## Morganceravol

Aw come on and test!! :)


----------



## hlynn

:( i really really want too but i have a feeling ill see just ONE line and then ill cry...it'll be easier if i just wait for the :witch: to show lol..better than seeing a negative test and being all sad..rather jut be sad when af comes..grrrrr i hate the :witch:! what makes it worse is the waiting and waiting only for HER to show! lol


----------



## Morganceravol

I hear ya, I understand that feeling! Well fingers crossed for you! When is she due to come?


----------



## hlynn

i have no idea lol my lp isnt always the same..i have started at 14, 15 and 16 dpo more than once so thats why im waiting..since i have started at 16dpo before im not gonna count myself in with a chance for a bfp unless by sunday i havent seen any sign of her


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> i have no idea lol my lp isnt always the same..i have started at 14, 15 and 16 dpo more than once so thats why im waiting..since i have started at 16dpo before im not gonna count myself in with a chance for a bfp unless by sunday i havent seen any sign of her

Good luck hun !!! :thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Thank u girls for being so sweet. It's crazy that even though we have never met, we really do care about each other. I am definitely feeling better and trying to be positive about this new cycle. I've decided to really try and enjoy where I am in life now and not focus on the things I can't change. It will happen, obviously not in my time but I'm sure God has a plan. But thanks again for being there for me, it means a lot :).
> 
> I hope that you ladies with the ms start to feel better soon. I've heard about b6 for ms but not the unisom. I'm interested to see if that helps so maybe I can tell my SIL, she has it pretty bad right now.

It is definately crazy how much support we can be without really knowing each other. I really don't know what I'd be like if I didn't have you guys for support - probably going completely :wacko: all the time!! :hugs:


----------



## hlynn

how r u feeling dreambaby and thanks :) trying to stay positive!


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> how r u feeling dreambaby and thanks :) trying to stay positive!

I'm good, 6dpo and no symptoms. I'm just concentrating on the workload for my job. I suppose it is taking my mind of the 2ww alot. I can't wait til the sun comes out some more though!!!
I started taking a B6 table (50mg a day), pregnacare vitamin and using progesterone cream once every day in the evening this cycle so we'll see how much it helps. My LP is normally no longer than 10/11 days and my temp tends to drop after 8/9dpo.


----------



## hlynn

well good luck girl! i hope we get some more bfps in this thread really sooon! even if its not me :winkwink:


----------



## penniepie

Ladies I'm sending you lots of baby dust!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hlynn

thanks! i need it lol i will be testing if af doesnt make her appearance by sunday..gonna be a long weekend unless she shows! hehe


----------



## Kadan82

hlynn said:


> thanks! i need it lol i will be testing if af doesnt make her appearance by sunday..gonna be a long weekend unless she shows! hehe

Good luck! Praying for your BFP. Keep us posted.

I am on cd 6 just hangin out waiting to OV again. BOORRRIINNG!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Good luck Hlynn!! Having cramping already, and bad low back pain. Trying not to spot to much yet, I'm like 5 Dpo I think. My dh is so cute anytime I am like ouch my stomach or back he is like oh your pregnant! Lol he is positive.:)


----------



## hlynn

hehe the other night my DH said he thought i was pregnant..he never says stuff like that anymore..not since it started taking so long lol..thats so sweet though i think its sweet when the husbands talk to us like that
i will let u know if af arrives or i take a test..i have a feeling af is gonna come though! :( i hate starting over every month!


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hehe the other night my DH said he thought i was pregnant..he never says stuff like that anymore..not since it started taking so long lol..thats so sweet though i think its sweet when the husbands talk to us like that
> i will let u know if af arrives or i take a test..i have a feeling af is gonna come though! :( i hate starting over every month!

I know what you mean. I am thinking at least if I don't get a bfp this month, I can hopefully get a proper Christmas baby if I get a bfp next month!!


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Big :hugs: to you Kardan
> 
> Hlynn, I really hope af doesnt get you tomorrow.. I am really keeping everything crossed for you.......
> 
> ms is still really bad.. evening my anti sickness bands are working now.....
> Iam getting bigger by the day......
> 
> Hope you other ladies are ok this evening.. :hugs:

Put piccies on, I love baby bump pictures. I hope you start to feel better soon, and the ms wears off . :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/stories.php?category=21 :blush:

https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/stories.php?category=22

I thought you ladies might like this, if you havn't already seen it.


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..not much going on here, but just letting u know i might be off for awhile because my mom came in town im so happy :) shes gonna be here for a week so i might be on once in awhile but not much :winkwink:


----------



## famof6

Hlynn,you can't leave us hanging tomorrow is test day.lol I was wondering did you decide to try the bsf?


----------



## Morganceravol

Good luck Hlynn!!! :) fingers crossed!


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hey ladies..not much going on here, but just letting u know i might be off for awhile because my mom came in town im so happy :) shes gonna be here for a week so i might be on once in awhile but not much :winkwink:

I hope you have a lovely week. Good luck for the testing !!!:hugs:


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies, no af got me yesterday..of course lol
im ok though, kinda used to it by now..17 months later thats why i always wait to test..and never get too :shrug: 
no famof6, the reason i didnt try it is because my baby girl was sick the whole fertile period so we only had :sex: like 2 times, and that was it i didnt even use preseed or nething else..ohh well..im not gonna be trying or anything this month its my first month off clomid and last time i got off of it i ovulated but super short lp..8-9 days only..so deff wont be getting pregnant this cycle..gotta call tomorrow to see about getting into an RE..but really dont have the money at this point so maybe in like 6 months..not sure..thanks for all the support though ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Prego ladies, what were your symptoms at 7dpo? Im really cramping, and gassy!


----------



## penniepie

yup gassy, cramping and back pain!


----------



## Morganceravol

I have been a tad nauseous as well and here are my other symptoms; Dry mouth as of this morning and water taste milky? ( weird) Low back pain, super gassy, cramping, very tired but having a hard time getting to sleep.


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> I have been a tad nauseous as well and here are my other symptoms; Dry mouth as of this morning and water taste milky? ( weird) Low back pain, super gassy, cramping, very tired but having a hard time getting to sleep.

Sounds good Morgan,My mouth was very watery though and made me want to gag.lol..FX for you!


----------



## Morganceravol

oh and im peeing like every 30 mins!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Aww hlynn sorry witch got you :hugs:

Morgan, I was very gassy.. and needed to drink a lot, my mouth was so dry.. 
All your signs sound good.. fingers crossed for you.. :hugs:

How you other ladies doing..

I am in a bit of a worry.. "slap cheek " is going around the boys school and its very dangerous for pregnant women to come in contact with it.....


----------



## Morganceravol

Ah my gf said i should test tomorrow, im nervous because i do feel like its my month but i dont wanna be let down!


----------



## famof6

I don't know what that is Coffee but I hope the kids don't get it.

I forgot to mention that I was having some cramps wed night.I called the dr thursday and he told me to come in for a scan everything was fine.I got to see my little one.He had grown from 5 mm to 18mm.Wow in only 2 weeks.The dr seemed to think it was only gas pains.:blush:


----------



## Morganceravol

Glad the little one is okay! :)

Any thoughts on my symptoms?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Glad the little one is okay! :)
> 
> Any thoughts on my symptoms?

I think they sound great!Gassy was my biggest symptom it still is actually.So you are 8 dpo?That is early but if you have the early tests,I guess you could test just don't be disappointed because it is still very early and you may get that BFP later in the week!


----------



## Morganceravol

Yes I am 8 dpo or 9 dpo! I know i go back and forth I may just get some $tree cheepies and just test till af is due. My gf finds out her baby's sex tomorrow, so excited for her! I am trying not to get down because if not this month I know it will happen, my mom had 5 kids so i'm certian im fertile lol.


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Yes I am 8 dpo or 9 dpo! I know i go back and forth I may just get some $tree cheepies and just test till af is due. My gf finds out her baby's sex tomorrow, so excited for her! I am trying not to get down because if not this month I know it will happen, my mom had 5 kids so i'm certian im fertile lol.

haha my mom had 5 kids too and now i am on #5 lol.Sounds like you have a fertile family too!


----------



## Morganceravol

haha woohoo, bring on the babies!!


----------



## penniepie

Ladies i know it sounds cliche bit I'm officially addicted to pickles! The more garlicy and sour the better... I ate 5 today!!!:s


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning everyone.. Hows everyone ?
Anymore symptoms morgan, when u planing on testing...

Pen.. That sounds yummy, but i cant eat anything like that, just wouldnt keep it down..


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies, I tested yesterday and got a bfn I thought I shall a super de duper faint line but prob tricking myself lol. I'm only 10 Dpo today so I'm gonna try and wait till Monday if I can lol.

Pennipie. I love pickles now I'll prob hate them when I'm prego lol


----------



## dreambaby

Hi guys,
Update: the :witch: got me today!!!
I'm ok about it, I'm really busy at the moment with work inspection week coming up (next week) so I've got no time to mope. I hope you ladies that are still in the running have more luck than me though. :hugs:
Is everyone ok?


----------



## penniepie

I was just thinking about this....and dont know why im such a worry wart :(
I was looking at my papers from the hospital when i went while i was bleeding....and it says fetal pole, yoke sack etc etc and heart rate 104....at that time i was what i should to be 6 weeks....however my papers say 7 weeks 4 days?....but doesnt that mean the fetal heart rate was really low? :( am i worrying over nothing?


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> I was just thinking about this....and dont know why im such a worry wart :(
> I was looking at my papers from the hospital when i went while i was bleeding....and it says fetal pole, yoke sack etc etc and heart rate 104....at that time i was what i should to be 6 weeks....however my papers say 7 weeks 4 days?....but doesnt that mean the fetal heart rate was really low? :( am i worrying over nothing?

104 would be fine hun, 110 would be about average I'd say.


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> I was just thinking about this....and dont know why im such a worry wart :(
> I was looking at my papers from the hospital when i went while i was bleeding....and it says fetal pole, yoke sack etc etc and heart rate 104....at that time i was what i should to be 6 weeks....however my papers say 7 weeks 4 days?....but doesnt that mean the fetal heart rate was really low? :( am i worrying over nothing?

No I would say that is not low.My little ones was 98 at 6w4d and 144 at 8w4d and my dr said that was normal.If I remember correctly if was really close to that anyway.lol


----------



## penniepie

Thanks Ladies i feel a bit better now!!


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Thanks Ladies i feel a bit better now!!

Wow 10 weeks today!Congrats!


----------



## penniepie

Oh hehe thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Question ladies!, my tmi, aeriola's seem puffy like swollen any thoughts?! Congrats on 10 weeks :)!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning all..

Morgan ~ your symptoms sounds better and better each day.. all good signs :)
fingers crossed for when you test next...

Pen ~ the heartbeat numbers sound good and congrats on 10 weeks.. 

Fam ~ Hows it going ? 

Dream baby ~ Sorry witch got you :hugs: Dont work to hard at work this week...

Kardan & Hlynn how u doing ??

I got my scan date through, It on the 5th April... so excited....


----------



## penniepie

Coffee Lover my scan date is April 4th! :) Scan date buddies LOL

Morgan - i agree things are sounding great!
Dreambaby - Sorry she got you i am glad to see your spirits are up and positive :) can only help those eggies! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

ladies i think i am out :( super cramping today and I still have lots of cm, ( isnt it suppose to dry up if ur pg) and I got a bfn this morning! :( grrrr. Maybe i'll test again if she doesnt show on monday. i am 11 dpo today, is that late enough to know for sure?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morganceravol said:


> ladies i think i am out :( super cramping today and I still have lots of cm, ( isnt it suppose to dry up if ur pg) and I got a bfn this morning! :( grrrr. Maybe i'll test again if she doesnt show on monday. i am 11 dpo today, is that late enough to know for sure?

I was still getting negatives at 11dpo and then on 12 dpo i got my first positive and had cramping from 10 dpo until 20 dpo .. Cm it doesnt always dry up when your pregnant.. everybody's different on that one...

Your not out until witch arrives... what sort of tests are you using and what time of days because i found a big different in the brand and what time of day i took it....


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> ladies i think i am out :( super cramping today and I still have lots of cm, ( isnt it suppose to dry up if ur pg) and I got a bfn this morning! :( grrrr. Maybe i'll test again if she doesnt show on monday. i am 11 dpo today, is that late enough to know for sure?
> 
> I was still getting negatives at 11dpo and then on 12 dpo i got my first positive and had cramping from 10 dpo until 20 dpo .. Cm it doesnt always dry up when your pregnant.. everybody's different on that one...
> 
> Your not out until witch arrives... what sort of tests are you using and what time of days because i found a big different in the brand and what time of day i took it....Click to expand...

I have used dollar tree and frer, i take them normall at like 8 am. But the thing is i get up like 3-5 times and pee during the night lol. So i dont really know if that is the best time to take it. 

Although that is very encouraging to hear you got a negative at 11dpo :)!! i am still gonna be positive, the biggest thing for me this month is the being very gassy, I am NEVERRRR like that.


----------



## Morganceravol

oh and my husband is certain I am prego, that's his prediction. Let's hope he is right!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morganceravol said:


> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> ladies i think i am out :( super cramping today and I still have lots of cm, ( isnt it suppose to dry up if ur pg) and I got a bfn this morning! :( grrrr. Maybe i'll test again if she doesnt show on monday. i am 11 dpo today, is that late enough to know for sure?
> 
> I was still getting negatives at 11dpo and then on 12 dpo i got my first positive and had cramping from 10 dpo until 20 dpo .. Cm it doesnt always dry up when your pregnant.. everybody's different on that one...
> 
> Your not out until witch arrives... what sort of tests are you using and what time of days because i found a big different in the brand and what time of day i took it....Click to expand...
> 
> I have used dollar tree and frer, i take them normall at like 8 am. But the thing is i get up like 3-5 times and pee during the night lol. So i dont really know if that is the best time to take it.
> 
> Although that is very encouraging to hear you got a negative at 11dpo :)!! i am still gonna be positive, the biggest thing for me this month is the being very gassy, I am NEVERRRR like that.Click to expand...


Well I would test late in the afternoon early evening.. as for some reason and according to a lot of women they only get positives later on in the day... and this applied to me.. :)


----------



## Morganceravol

ladies super discouraged today :( bfn again, I think im crazy cause I feel like i see the tiniest line but then im like no im crazy! I drink so so much fluid and I dont know if that could be a reason why its not showing up if I am pg? 

Anyways just waiting for af to show on monday, then on to the next cycle!


----------



## penniepie

you are 11 DPO thats is still early for MANY women!!! stay positive!!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

I hope you are right, my husband and I went to the hawks and heat game last night. it was really fun but I felt nauseous all night. Its like i wanna throw up but just that uncomfortable queezy feeling. I am 12-13dpo today af isnt due till monday I woke up like 6 am horiible cramps thinking she was here! but nope. head held high! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

ughhh.cramps like omg i know af is here i need to run to the bathroom tampon in hand, and nothing but creamy cm! i just wanna start or be pg! lol I hate the waiting game!!


----------



## dreambaby

Pregnant ladies - lets see some baby bump pictures !!!
I hope everything is ok with the little ones. :hugs:

I'm still waiting to ovulate, it's really boring !!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

afternoon all, Hows everyone doing...

Morgan did af get you.. I really hope not.. :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Coffee Lover said:


> afternoon all, Hows everyone doing...
> 
> Morgan did af get you.. I really hope not.. :hugs:

Hey so she is due today and woke up thinking yep she is here, have only had teeny tiny pink streak when i wipe, Im confused cause I normally start ( tmi )brown ish and then very heavy. Prob just her way of being the :witch: that she is! grrrr.


----------



## penniepie

BOOO to AF!
STAY AWAY!!!

Today im feeling BLAH :(
Headache, taste buds out of wack, groggy, dizzy oh and i spotted again today so again now im worried!


----------



## penniepie

BOOO to AF!
STAY AWAY!!!

Today im feeling BLAH :(
Headache, taste buds out of wack, groggy, dizzy oh and i spotted again today so again now im worried!


----------



## penniepie

wow im sorry i have no idea why it posted twice!


----------



## Morganceravol

Well af is here for sure! On the cycle three I believe lol. Our chances for concive this month go up to 69% Woohoo! My edd would be dec 26th yay for Xmas babies!!!!


----------



## penniepie

oh an xmas baby would be wonderful!!! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

I am hoping!! :)


----------



## famof6

Morgan,A Christmas baby would be great double presents for little one.lol..My dd was due on the 26th but I was induced and she was born on the 19th instead.


----------



## Kadan82

Hi friends....hope you are all doing well.

Morgan, sorry the stupid witch got you...I so hate her right now!!

Sorry I havent posted in a while. After the disappointment last month I decided this month I'm not gonna be so obsessive about the whole ttc thing. I've learned that if you 
really want to be pregnant, your body can definitely start playing tricks on you to make you think you are when you aren't, it sucks! 

I thought I had already posted about this but I looked back and don't see it so I don't know what happened. If I already did...sorry! But anyways I went to the Dr last week and had an ultrasound, the tech said she thought she saw a polyp in my cervix which could def prevent me from getting pg. But when the Dr saw it he said he didn't think it was a polyp but a "kink" in my cervix. Not sure which is worse! He said he's not sure if that's why I haven't gotten pregnant or not. I now have to go and get an HSG after my next period. I'm a little nervous about it, have any of you ladies had that? My MW also ordered a SA on my hubby which he will do next week. My MW didn't seem concerned about my very short LP which I personally think is my main issue so I don't know what to do. After I practically begged, she did order a progesterone blood test for cd21. I think I Ovd yesterday (Monday) and the last time dh and I had a succesful bd was Saturday night...do you think I still have a chance? We tried Sunday night but dh and I had gone out and he had some drinks and then when we bd'd I don't know what happened but I don't think he really got it in me because I felt it all on the outside (sorry if tmi!). Grrr....I was so upset!! But anyways that's what's been going on in my life, sorry this was so long! Now I'm in my 9 day wait and definitely not getting my hopes up. Between my short LP and the "kink" in my cervix I think a miracle is the only way I have a chance this cycle!


----------



## Kadan82

Oh yeah forgot to tell y'all, I called my MW office today to get some details about the HSG. There is only one ob/gyn practice here where I live and there are 5 Dr's and 5 midwives. My ex boyfriend's (my "first" and who I was with for 3 years) dad is one of the Dr's but obviously because of my relationship with his son I would NOT feel comfortable ever going to him! Anyways I found out today that he is the only Dr who does HSG's here in my town. So....looks like I have no choice. Crap! I know he sees va-jay-jay's all the time but I think it will still be a bit awkward, for both of us. Now instead of just being nervous about the procedure I have to be nervous about this too! The things we do to have a baby...haha.


----------



## famof6

Kaden,I got pregnant within a week after having my HSG! I had it in Jan.Mine was very much like a normal pap.It was not painful but I have heard others say it was.I took 2 tylenol and had no problems.My dr said I would be more fertile for 3 months after because the dye cleans the tubes out!That would be a little weird with him doing it but what can you do.lol.If it helps any it was very dark in room and only lasted about 10 mins.The dr didn't come in until the nurses had me all ready to go with a sheet draped over my legs,so maybe it will not be to bad for you!GL


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Well af is here for sure! On the cycle three I believe lol. Our chances for concive this month go up to 69% Woohoo! My edd would be dec 26th yay for Xmas babies!!!!

Yerrrr here's hoping for xmas babies for us. I got a promotion yesterday, course manager at the Coleege and the internal inspection went great. So it would be perfect if I fell pregnant now.


----------



## Kadan82

famof6 said:


> Kaden,I got pregnant within a week after having my HSG! I had it in Jan.Mine was very much like a normal pap.It was not painful but I have heard others say it was.I took 2 tylenol and had no problems.My dr said I would be more fertile for 3 months after because the dye cleans the tubes out!That would be a little weird with him doing it but what can you do.lol.If it helps any it was very dark in room and only lasted about 10 mins.The dr didn't come in until the nurses had me all ready to go with a sheet draped over my legs,so maybe it will not be to bad for you!GL

Wow that's great that the HSG made you so fertile :). And I'm relieved to hear that it wasn't too painful! I've heard that it is usually just painful if you have major blockage or if they have to clamp your cervix (that sounds uncomfortable!). Knowing that the lights are gonna be dim also makes me feel better, maybe he won't even recognize me...lol. Oh and did you take your Hubby with you? I didn't know if that was something that you can do or not. Thanks for replying, your experience definitely puts my worries at ease :)!


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Kaden,I got pregnant within a week after having my HSG! I had it in Jan.Mine was very much like a normal pap.It was not painful but I have heard others say it was.I took 2 tylenol and had no problems.My dr said I would be more fertile for 3 months after because the dye cleans the tubes out!That would be a little weird with him doing it but what can you do.lol.If it helps any it was very dark in room and only lasted about 10 mins.The dr didn't come in until the nurses had me all ready to go with a sheet draped over my legs,so maybe it will not be to bad for you!GL
> 
> Wow that's great that the HSG made you so fertile :). And I'm relieved to hear that it wasn't too painful! I've heard that it is usually just painful if you have major blockage or if they have to clamp your cervix (that sounds uncomfortable!). Knowing that the lights are gonna be dim also makes me feel better, maybe he won't even recognize me...lol. Oh and did you take your Hubby with you? I didn't know if that was something that you can do or not. Thanks for replying, your experience definitely puts my worries at ease :)!Click to expand...


I am sure you can take DH with you.I chose not to because after having my tubal reversal and going 6 months with no BFP I honestly thought my tubes were blocked with scar tissue so I didn't want him there when I had a break down.lol..I still cried when the dye went through though I have heard alot of women say it was very emotional.I know you have no reason to have blocked tubes so maybe a little cleaning with do the trick for you!Some dr's recommend waiting to bd after the test but mine said to get busy.lol


----------



## penniepie

Ladies I couldn't resiest I saw Michael smith from chef at home make a beer cheddar soup and I had to do it! And it was soooo good! I just had a small portion cause of the beer... What do u guys think is ok I have it for lunch at work tomorrow?


----------



## famof6

Pennie,I have seen people say their drs told them they could have 2 beers a week so I think you will be fine.I often make DH a chili that calls to add beer but have not made it since being pregnant but I am sure when I do I will enjoy some too.


----------



## dreambaby

Its very quiet round these parts. How is everyone doing?? :flower:

I'm still waiting to ovulate so not much going on for me.


----------



## penniepie

not much going on here - waiting for my scan April 4th!


----------



## famof6

I had another scan today!Baby is doing well,moving around everywhere.I posted a pic in my journal if anyone wants to take a look!

I hope everyone is doing well.

Pennie,not long until your scan:thumbup:


----------



## Kadan82

Happy to hear that you ladies are doing well with your pregnancies :). It has been really quiet on this thread...remember we can't give up on each other!! I am just waiting for af to arrive on Wednesday. I have done pretty well to not symptom spot or get my hopes up this cycle. I'm happy though because this next cycle is when I can get my HSG and dh is getting his SA. I know it has to be our turn soon :)!

Where is Coffee, Morgan, & Hlynn?? Need some updates!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya All

Not to bad here.. Ms is still kicking my butt, I can even out at the mo because it makes me feel so bad.. I bought a doppler last week and its amazing listening to baby's m heartbeat. I have also been getting some fluttering feeling.. I wasnt 100% sure it was the baby but i had some flutters and then used the doppler in the same area and found heartbeat right away.. I have my scan a week today so getting very excited about that.. We are having lots of work done in the house at the moment, so we can free up a room downstairs for the nursery..

Hows everyone doing ??


:hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Kadan Dont you dare give up!!!! 

Coffee lover - we are also prepping for alot of work in our house we are going to finish the basement and move my husbands office down there, do a another guest room, washroom, man cave (LOL) and play area! and free up the other spare room up stairs for a nursery!


----------



## Kadan82

Hi y'all! Where is everybody? Just thought I'd give a little update. So I know this doesn't sound all that exciting but I have made it past my usual 9 day LP and am currently on 10 dpo! I actually thought I was going to start earlier than usual because I had cramps all day Monday and Tuesday. But now my cramps are gone and my boobs are still sore (which usually disappears before af arrives). I took an HPT today, I know it was early and I wasn't expecting anything but I just wanted to test cause I don't get to do that much with a 9 day LP.


----------



## penniepie

Kadan I got my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Ladies just wanted to stop and say hi! So so busy w work right now I barely have time to breath!! Getting some Bding in though :), my dh was so cute tonight he was like come on Hunny let's make a baby! :) that's the first time he has said that it was so nice to hear sonexcited! Fingers crossed kaden! Btw in am suppose to o on Saturday! Tt you ladies whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Kadan82

Thanks for the support Pennie and Morgan :)! Af actually just showed up this morning...ugh! But I am ok, getting tests done this month!! 

Pennie...how is your morning sickness? Feeling any better?

Morgan...have fun bding this wknd! Hopefully this is your month!
And I think it's cute too when my Hubby says stuff like that. He is always touching my tummy saying...is there a baby in there? And everytime we pray he prays for a baby for us, it's really sweet :).


----------



## dreambaby

We can't give up, we have to keep going !!! This month is our 5th month ttc. I have been getting quite impatient, but my fingers are crossed for us all. :hugs:


----------



## famof6

I am glad to see everyone posting.I was checking in and there wasn't any new posts.:cry:

Sounds like you ladies have some great DH's.My DH drove me crazy telling me if will happen when it happens so I am excited you have the support of yours.

Kaden,It usually happens after you pay all that money for testing and then you find out you don't need it and get pregnant anyway.I hope it happens that way for you!

Lots of babydust to you ladies!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Fam of 6- My dh used to always say that, that's why I'm so excited cause were making progress!! He is ready! :)


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies
Scan went good heard a strong heartbeat and heard a kick!!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Glad all went ok pen :hugs:



Meet baby Murdoch Ladies :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby m 1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









baby m 2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









baby m 3.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Glad all went ok pen :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet baby Murdoch Ladies :cloud9:

Lovely pics !!! Soooo cute!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

dreambaby said:


> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> Glad all went ok pen :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet baby Murdoch Ladies :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely pics !!! Soooo cute!!Click to expand...

Thanks Dream baby.. How you doing ? :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Coffee,Lovely pics of your LO!!For some reason I want to say boy but I know you have boys so I am going to say girl.lol


----------



## penniepie

I have to say girl as well!
Gosh ive got a bad cold :( I'm home from work today feeling yucky


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee Lover said:
> 
> 
> Glad all went ok pen :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet baby Murdoch Ladies :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely pics !!! Soooo cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dream baby.. How you doing ? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm good thanx. Work is much less stressful now, off for nearly three weeks after tomorrow (Easter holidays and bank holidays) - You've got to love teaching !!! heheheh
I'm 5dpo so just playing the waiting game. I do feel very tired and have loads of creamy cm. Anyone else get that before their bfp?


----------



## Coffee Lover

famof6 ~ Aww I have a mixture of what people think.. Guess we gonna have to wait to Oct to see who's right.. How you doing ?

penniepie ~ Hope your cold is getting better :hugs:

dreambaby ~ Enjoy the time off .. I had quite a lot of cm before bfp.. keeping everything crossed for you.. :hugs:

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok.. :hugs:

As for me, We I am going through a bit of a stressful time at the mo... My son has "slap Cheek" And its very dangerous for Pregnant women to come in contact with, I am in the process of having lots of tests, I really hope I dont lose the baby.. :cry:


----------



## famof6

Coffee Lover said:


> famof6 ~ Aww I have a mixture of what people think.. Guess we gonna have to wait to Oct to see who's right.. How you doing ?
> 
> penniepie ~ Hope your cold is getting better :hugs:
> 
> dreambaby ~ Enjoy the time off .. I had quite a lot of cm before bfp.. keeping everything crossed for you.. :hugs:
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing ok.. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, We I am going through a bit of a stressful time at the mo... My son has "slap Cheek" And its very dangerous for Pregnant women to come in contact with, I am in the process of having lots of tests, I really hope I dont lose the baby.. :cry:

I am sure little one if fine.I hope your son gets better.Does he have to take meds?Not sure what that is.


I am not doing so well as to why I am on BnB @4am.I have been vomiting non stop since yesterday morning and called in to work last night.Also having really bad diarrhea and just feel overall terrible.I don't think I ever vomited once with my other children its just not like me.On top of all of this DH is getting stressed with me not feeling well and not getting things done like normal.He hasn't said much but I can tell he is not happy with it.He did tell me that he works with a lady that never missed a day of work while she was pregnant so that really pissed me off.Anyway I am going to call the dr this morning and see if there is something I can take as I can not even keep water down. I am also worried about losing my job as we can only miss 8 days in a year.So I will ask the dr for a note to be out until atleast Monday maybe.I really thought I would be feeling better now not worse.


----------



## penniepie

famof6 you poor thing! and men i swear they just HAVE NO CLUE!!!! - i tell my husband that the next time he carries a child he can say what he wants until then shut it!

Lets hope 2nd tri coming up soon for you will change everything with you stomach issues
For me it definitely improved with some bad days here and there so i have hope for yoU!

Do you think you caught a stomach bug maybe?


----------



## penniepie

Ladies

I just took a look at some nursery furniture and i put a bunch of it into a cart online and my total came to $740 for change table, armoire (because babys room doesn't have a closet) and crib - is that a decent price or should i shop around more?...being that we are in Canada im assuming our prices are a bit higher than the US


----------



## famof6

Well no work for me until Tuesday.The dr said I was anemic and dehydrated.I have lost 5lbs since my last appt.I go back next week if things don't improve.

Pennie,I have heard prices are higher in Canada.Another BnB lady that just had her baby this week came to the US to do all of her shopping in a 2 day trip because she said it was much cheaper.I would say that is a good price considering.I haven't even started looking at things I will have to get to it.


----------



## penniepie

I found this nursery all made from ikea furniture - what is the impression on safety out there as far as ikea baby furniture
 



Attached Files:







Ikea nursery.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dreambaby

Hi ladies, thought I would update.
I'm 9dpo. Symptoms
7 - 9dpo brown discharge
7 -9dpo I have also been very gassy and my boobs feel bruised at the sides close to my armpits.
Nights 8dpo and pdpo I have had awful night sweats (sorry quite horrid tmi) too !!!
9dpo - sharp intermitant ovulation pain over my right ovary

AF is due tomorrow, I soooo want this !!! BUt I'm scared she will come in full force today/tomorrow.


----------



## dreambaby

It seems Aunt Flo has arrived, dispite the great symptoms !!! :cry:
Devastated !!


----------



## penniepie

Oh gosh dreambaby im soo sorry hun...hang in there - BDing is around the corner - i have my fingers crossed for you hun 
please stay strong!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Oh gosh dreambaby im soo sorry hun...hang in there - BDing is around the corner - i have my fingers crossed for you hun
> please stay strong!

Thanx I am trying to stay positive. I'm just deciding whether to stop all the charting. I am wondering whether it is making me more obsessive and ultimately more dissapointed each month. What do you think??


----------



## penniepie

i never charted - mostly because i had no idea how to lol
But we just bd'ed when we felt like and did put any pressure on things....we did bd during ovulation which i went by based on my cycle days....so here is the kicker - i am 28 days cycles and so i based my fertile time on this and turns out based on my pregnancy i conceived 10 days prior to when i thought....which i totally didn't think i was even fertile during that time! - so i guess it happened when i wasnt thinking about it

which is easier said then done - i totally understand that....maybe just bd when you dont have your AF when you want freely and do it for fun up until your projected period again and maybe the ease of it all will make a difference or maybe you arent 100% sure you are O'ing? like me!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> i never charted - mostly because i had no idea how to lol
> But we just bd'ed when we felt like and did put any pressure on things....we did bd during ovulation which i went by based on my cycle days....so here is the kicker - i am 28 days cycles and so i based my fertile time on this and turns out based on my pregnant i conceived 10 days prior to when i thought....which i totally didn't think i was even fertile during that time! - so i guess it happened when i wasnt thinking about it
> 
> which is easier said then done - i totally understand that....maybe just bd when you dont have your AF when you want freely and do it for fun up until your projected period again and maybe the ease of it all will make a difference or maybe you arent 100% sure you are O'ing? like me!

I think you are right. I need to just start doing it for the fun of it again - less pressure. It's become too technical and obsessive for me. Then maybe fate will work its magic.


----------



## penniepie

yes! but it will be easier said then done! but hang in there!


----------



## Kadan82

Hi ladies...haven't been on in a while. Took a little break from all internet baby researching or thinking! But thought I would update. I am on cd 13 and actually haven't even started doing OPKs this month. I'm done obsessing! It definitely doesn't work and it makes it so much harder when af shows. We got results back on my hubby's SA and it looks good, so we know he isn't the problem! I had an HSG yesterday and OMG it hurt so bad! But it showed that my right tube is open and flowing freely but the left looks to be 
completely blocked :(. The dr said, "well it only takes one Fallopian tube, one uterus, and one egg and sperm so you should still be able to conceive!" So I've heard, but then why hasn't it happened...ugh! I am going to have my progesterone level taken again after OV and if it is low we may consider clomid. So...that's whats happening with me :)! Hope you all are doing good in your ttc journey or pregnancy! 

Sorry dreambaby :(....I SO know how it feels :(!

Oh and my "real life" life ttc buddy told me yesterday she was pregnant! While I'm so happy for her and she deserves it so much it still kinda hurts! But I'm still believing my time WILL come!!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Hi ladies...haven't been on in a while. Took a little break from all internet baby researching or thinking! But thought I would update. I am on cd 13 and actually haven't even started doing OPKs this month. I'm done obsessing! It definitely doesn't work and it makes it so much harder when af shows. We got results back on my hubby's SA and it looks good, so we know he isn't the problem! I had an HSG yesterday and OMG it hurt so bad! But it showed that my right tube is open and flowing freely but the left looks to be
> completely blocked :(. The dr said, "well it only takes one Fallopian tube, one uterus, and one egg and sperm so you should still be able to conceive!" So I've heard, but then why hasn't it happened...ugh! I am going to have my progesterone level taken again after OV and if it is low we may consider clomid. So...that's whats happening with me :)! Hope you all are doing good in your ttc journey or pregnancy!
> 
> Sorry dreambaby :(....I SO know how it feels :(!
> 
> 
> Oh and my "real life" life ttc buddy told me yesterday she was pregnant! While I'm so happy for her and she deserves it so much it still kinda hurts! But I'm still believing my time WILL come!!

Can't they do something about your blocked tube ??


----------



## Kadan82

The Dr said that sometimes it comes unblocked during the HSG but mine didn't. He also said there was a chance that it is opened but may have spasmed as the dye tried to go in and wouldn't let it through. I'm hoping that was it. But I guess since there was def one that was wide open he wasn't worried!


----------



## famof6

Kadan82 said:


> The Dr said that sometimes it comes unblocked during the HSG but mine didn't. He also said there was a chance that it is opened but may have spasmed as the dye tried to go in and wouldn't let it through. I'm hoping that was it. But I guess since there was def one that was wide open he wasn't worried!

Hopefully it just spasmed shut.That was a big fear of mine because many ladies have said it has happened to them.Clomid sounds like a good idea it has worked miracles for some women.GL to you!


----------



## famof6

I posted a bump pic in my journal but wanted to share with you wonderful ladies!!13w6d.This is baby #5 and my youngest is 8 years old.Yes I know I am huge for 3 months.lol
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Morganceravol

You look sooo cute omg! :) how are you feeling?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> You look sooo cute omg! :) how are you feeling?

Thanks!I feel like I have a constant hangover!lol..I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Morganceravol

My beat friend is 23 weeks and she still feels like that! :( poor thing is always tired and sick! I feel so bad for her! Pray you dont have that issue!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> I posted a bump pic in my journal but wanted to share with you wonderful ladies!!13w6d.This is baby #5 and my youngest is 8 years old.Yes I know I am huge for 3 months.lol

Its a lovely bump !!!! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> My beat friend is 23 weeks and she still feels like that! :( poor thing is always tired and sick! I feel so bad for her! Pray you dont have that issue!

Where are you at? Are you waiting for the witch?


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> My beat friend is 23 weeks and she still feels like that! :( poor thing is always tired and sick! I feel so bad for her! Pray you dont have that issue!
> 
> Where are you at? Are you waiting for the witch?Click to expand...

Yup yup, waiting game it is! Didn't get a lot of bd in this month as both dh ad I were very busy! What about u?


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> My beat friend is 23 weeks and she still feels like that! :( poor thing is always tired and sick! I feel so bad for her! Pray you dont have that issue!
> 
> Where are you at? Are you waiting for the witch?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup yup, waiting game it is! Didn't get a lot of bd in this month as both dh ad I were very busy! What about u?Click to expand...

I'm waiting to ovulate. I've ordered a Fertilfocus saliva monitor to detect ovulation. It was relatively cheap £20 and you can re-use it as many times as you like. I'm a bit fed up of spending money on OPKs. I've also started fertility yoga :happydance: to try to chill me out a bit. I tried not charting this month, but it made me even more anxious :wacko:.


----------



## Morganceravol

aww Thats kinda what we haev been doing trying to chill and not think about it as much. Although my endo has been giving me a ton of pain this cycle so we are praying for a little bean to start growing very soon or Im gonna have to do the surgery. :(


----------



## Kadan82

Famof6...you look so cute! Hope you start feeling better soon!! And thanks, I'm really hoping for clomid soon...I really think that's what I need!

Dreambaby...let me know how you like that saliva monitor. I am thinking about getting the Ovacue. It's pretty expensive but my friend who has been ttc for months just got it for her last cycle and she got prego first month using it! She said that the OPK's were telling her too late, like 2 days after she OV'd! So even though I'm not getting my hopes up that it would work that fast for me, it could still be pretty helpful. And unlike most monitors it confirms whether or not you OVd. And what's even more crazy is my Hubby won't stop asking me to order it...lol.

Morgan...hope af didn't show up! Let us know :). And my best friend had to have the laprascopic surgery for her endo. While I hope you don't have to have it and get a BFP instead, she said it wasn't as bad as she thought it would be and made her feel so much better!


----------



## famof6

Kaden,I just wanted to share that another lady that just had her HSG just got her BFP!!I really think it helps cleaning out those tubes so FX for you!!


----------



## penniepie

Hi Ladies

sorry long time no talk - im back at working my 2 jobs as i have more energy back and feeling much better!

My next OB appt is May 2nd and im nervous and excited - i guess because i keep telling myself that i should feel some movement but i guess im still early!

Im looking forward to the gender scan i guess that would be in a month or so!

I have also been a bit down my Great Aunt - whom is like a grandmother to me has been battaling ovarian cancer, what we thought beat it....then removed a mass from her stomach and they thought again beat it....now something new - spots on her liver and just last night - her brain :(

Doctors dont seem too concerned....???? which im confused about - they said the brain is treatable and she has already started radiation today - then they will go back to her liver. the only thing keeping us positive is her sence of humor, spark for life and her strength! she is sooo strong and always happy!


How is everyone here?


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> sorry long time no talk - im back at working my 2 jobs as i have more energy back and feeling much better!
> 
> My next OB appt is May 2nd and im nervous and excited - i guess because i keep telling myself that i should feel some movement but i guess im still early!
> 
> Im looking forward to the gender scan i guess that would be in a month or so!
> 
> I have also been a bit down my Great Aunt - whom is like a grandmother to me has been battaling ovarian cancer, what we thought beat it....then removed a mass from her stomach and they thought again beat it....now something new - spots on her liver and just last night - her brain :(
> 
> Doctors dont seem too concerned....???? which im confused about - they said the brain is treatable and she has already started radiation today - then they will go back to her liver. the only thing keeping us positive is her sence of humor, spark for life and her strength! she is sooo strong and always happy!
> 
> 
> How is everyone here?

I'm glad you are feeling better now. :flower:
Stay strong for your Aunt hun, I hope she gets better. :hugs:

I'm good. My best friend had her baby today, a girl called Jessica, 
7lb 1oz. I am soooo excited, I cant wait to meet her !!!!

I am waiting to ovulate, I just wish we could have two cycles a month so it could speed things up - crazy huh?! because we hate periods so much when we are younger.


----------



## penniepie

i know what you mean - they should call the waiting to ovulate the 2ww as well! god its like all we do when we want to get pregnant is wait! and when we dont want to all we do is complain about the 7 days of hell! - crazy!!!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Famof6...you look so cute! Hope you start feeling better soon!! And thanks, I'm really hoping for clomid soon...I really think that's what I need!
> 
> Dreambaby...let me know how you like that saliva monitor. I am thinking about getting the Ovacue. It's pretty expensive but my friend who has been ttc for months just got it for her last cycle and she got prego first month using it! She said that the OPK's were telling her too late, like 2 days after she OV'd! So even though I'm not getting my hopes up that it would work that fast for me, it could still be pretty helpful. And unlike most monitors it confirms whether or not you OVd. And what's even more crazy is my Hubby won't stop asking me to order it...lol.
> 
> Morgan...hope af didn't show up! Let us know :). And my best friend had to have the laprascopic surgery for her endo. While I hope you don't have to have it and get a BFP instead, she said it wasn't as bad as she thought it would be and made her feel so much better!

I should be ovulating today, but the saliva scope has not indicated this at all !!! I will just keep checking it to see if I get any results this month. I have a temp dip today and loads of ewcm so it all looks positive. I havn't got any opks this month to double check either :dohh:.


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies! been so busy lately!!! Af got me last month, I should be ovulating the end of this week! woo woo. haha We are trying pre seed tonight for the first time, we are both exciting! my sisters friend had been trying to get pregnant for 12 months and used pre seed and got pregnant that month! We are hoping for the same results! Good luck to all who are catching the eggy! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies! been so busy lately!!! Af got me last month, I should be ovulating the end of this week! woo woo. haha We are trying pre seed tonight for the first time, we are both exciting! my sisters friend had been trying to get pregnant for 12 months and used pre seed and got pregnant that month! We are hoping for the same results! Good luck to all who are catching the eggy! :)

Thanx, I am going to try pre seed next month if we don't catch the egg this month. :thumbup:
Good Luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Good Luck hun!!! im really looking forward to another BFP soon!!! :) bring one ladies!


----------



## dreambaby

3dpo and no symptoms.

I am thinking about having a small amount of alcohol over this bank holiday Sun/Mon. Is that really bad??? I feel like I am putting my life on hold for that BFP sometimes


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> 3dpo and no symptoms.
> 
> I am thinking about having a small amount of alcohol over this bank holiday Sun/Mon. Is that really bad??? I feel like I am putting my life on hold for that BFP sometimes

I think a small amount should be fine. At 3dpo your little eggy wouldnt have even implanted yet. I know some ladies don't have a drop of alcohol or even caffeine in the 2ww but I don't think it would hurt anything. It's nice to relax and get your mind off ttc every now and then!


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> 3dpo and no symptoms.
> 
> I am thinking about having a small amount of alcohol over this bank holiday Sun/Mon. Is that really bad??? I feel like I am putting my life on hold for that BFP sometimes

No I don't think it's really bad.I know when af would show up I always had a drink.I am sure at one point I had one during the 2ww.

Ladies,I am so sad.I failed my sugar test and then Monday I failed the 1hr test so Tues I am going in for the 3 hr test.I just don't understand why this is happening I feel like a failure.:cry:On a positive note we go for our next scan in 3 weeks and hope to find out the gender so I can start shopping.


----------



## Morganceravol

What happened to Hlynn??

We are loving pre seed so far! Hope Its working! :) 
Dreambaby- I think you will be fine w a little bit!

Famof6- what does it mean when you fail the sugar test? Sorry I have never been prego lol


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> What happened to Hlynn??
> 
> We are loving pre seed so far! Hope Its working! :)
> Dreambaby- I think you will be fine w a little bit!
> 
> Famof6- what does it mean when you fail the sugar test? Sorry I have never been prego lol


If I fail the next one then they say that means I have gestational diabetes.If I fail I hope it is something I can control with a diet I don't want shots.:cry:


----------



## Kadan82

Hi ladies!
Famof6...I'm sorry you are having a tough time. I'll pray that you pass this next test!

Morgan...we've used preseed for the last three months and really like it too! The first two months I used the applicator thing but this last month we just used it externally.

So guess what?! I got my BFP this morning!!!! I'm 11 or 12 dpo and the line came up within 30 seconds and dark! I'm so excited but nervous at the same time. My symptoms were cramping from about 6dpo til present (which makes me nervous), my nipples were sore, diarrhea (sorry tmi), and yesterday morning I woke up with a sore throat which I 
thought was kind of weird because no one else around me has been sick. That's it so far. Since af always shows up in the evening of 9dpo and it never did I knew something was up. And I hate to say it, but all the women who say to relax and it will happen were right in my case. We were starting all the infertility tests and so I just kind of decided to take it easy this cycle. I wasn't OCD about taking my vits, the days we bd'd (we did it less this month), and I didn't even stay lying down with my legs up for 30 mins as usual! I think it really does just happen when it's meant to! Now if I can just make it through the first tri I'll feel so much better!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:



> Hi ladies!
> Famof6...I'm sorry you are having a tough time. I'll pray that you pass this next test!
> 
> Morgan...we've used preseed for the last three months and really like it too! The first two months I used the applicator thing but this last month we just used it externally.
> 
> So guess what?! I got my BFP this morning!!!! I'm 11 or 12 dpo and the line came up within 30 seconds and dark! I'm so excited but nervous at the same time. My symptoms were cramping from about 6dpo til present (which makes me nervous), my nipples were sore, diarrhea (sorry tmi), and yesterday morning I woke up with a sore throat which I
> thought was kind of weird because no one else around me has been sick. That's it so far. Since af always shows up in the evening of 9dpo and it never
> did I knew something was up. And I hate to say it, but all the women who say to relax and it will happen were right in my case. We were starting all the infertility tests and so I just kind of decided to take it easy this cycle. I wasn't OCD about taking my vits, the days we bd'd (we did it less this month), and I didn't even stay lying down with my legs up for 30 mins as usual! I think it really does just happen when it's meant to! Now if I can just make it through the first tri I'll feel so much better!!

Omg!!! Freaking out! :) so so happy for you kaden you really deserve it! Praying for the health of you and the baby and an easy pregnancy! Btw we are loving the pre seed and have been doin the relaxed thing the last few months too. As you can tell I'm barely on here! So happy for you! I have a busy week but ill check in w you ladies soon! Congrats again girl!!


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> What happened to Hlynn??
> 
> We are loving pre seed so far! Hope Its working! :)
> Dreambaby- I think you will be fine w a little bit!
> 
> Famof6- what does it mean when you fail the sugar test? Sorry I have never been prego lol
> 
> 
> If I fail the next one then they say that means I have gestational diabetes.If I fail I hope it is something I can control with a diet I don't want shots.:cry:Click to expand...

Praying that you pass the next one!! :)


----------



## famof6

OMG!!!I am so happy for you Kaden!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Now I am going to read the rest of your post.lol


----------



## penniepie

KADAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG IM SOOOOO happy for yoU!!! :)

Famof 6 hang in there! im sure the next test you will do fine!

Update: I have my gender scan May 18th - so far everything is great! just bleeding on my placenta


----------



## dreambaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yippppeeeeee

I am sooooo happy for you both, congratulations !!!!! I will pray everything stays well for you guys


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo and no symptoms.
> 
> I am thinking about having a small amount of alcohol over this bank holiday Sun/Mon. Is that really bad??? I feel like I am putting my life on hold for that BFP sometimes
> 
> No I don't think it's really bad.I know when af would show up I always had a drink.I am sure at one point I had one during the 2ww.
> 
> Ladies,I am so sad.I failed my sugar test and then Monday I failed the 1hr test so Tues I am going in for the 3 hr test.I just don't understand why this is happening I feel like a failure.:cry:On a positive note we go for our next scan in 3 weeks and hope to find out the gender so I can start shopping.Click to expand...

It's not your fault, it's just one of those things that pregnancy can cause. It is a massive strain on the body and says nothing about you as a person. :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## penniepie

Where is everyone? :(


----------



## Kadan82

Hi pennie! Haven't been on here a whole lot because now that I am FINALLY prego I am so paranoid of something bad happening and I don't like seeing the hundreds of posts about miscarriage, it's freaking me out! But so far so good. 5 weeks today, so at least 7 more weeks before I will feel like I can breathe again! I'm still scared to get too excited. But, how are you? I bet you are so excited to find out what you are having! Do you really think you are having a boy? Have you had anymore bleeding since that one time? I so envy where you are in your pregnancy! But I am so happy for you, I hope everything is going wonderfully!

And to everyone else, thanks for the congrats! Now I'm just praying for the baby to stick!


----------



## Kadan82

Dreambaby and Morgan...how are you two doing? Anything exciting happening?


----------



## Kadan82

Famof6...how did your test go?


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Dreambaby and Morgan...how are you two doing? Anything exciting happening?

Hiya :hi:
My temperature chart looks different to my usual pattern this month, so maybe thats a good thing - I'm not sure.
My nipples are strangly sore and almost feel odd when I touch them. :shrug: (I'm 9dpo, although Fertility Friend is saying 8dpo). I have had a little constipation too.
Other than that I suppose I feel quite normal 
No hope for me I don't think :nope:


----------



## Kadan82

Sore nipples were my first sign! My BBs always hurt but not my nipples so that kind of made me think something was up. Don't give up, it really does happen when you least expect it. Based on what all was going on with me, fertility testing, bd schedule I KNEW there was no way it would happen this last cycle. But by some kind of miracle it did and I'm still in shock! Praying you will get your BFP very soon :)!


----------



## penniepie

hey ladies

I have to say my nipples were one of the many signs as well

Kadan - please stay strong - try not to read too much....i know how you feel i find myself reading alot obout blood around the placenta and how it can lead to loosing the baby- chances are soooo slim but i cant help but be scared just like you!

Im no positive for you that this is a sticky bean - and yes 12 weeks if a good marker to say you are in the clear but i was told as soon as you hear a solid heartbeat which can be any time now for you...thats that is your solid indicator of a positive sign! so hang in there and if need be get that early scan to easy your mind! :)

But i am positive its a sticky sticky bean!!

Any symptoms yet?


Dreambaby please stay strong!!! and positive!! it will come!!!! :) sometimes when you least expect it!!!!!! ;)


----------



## Kadan82

Pennie...thank you so much, you are so sweet. My Hubby is so excited we are going to Arizona today to tell his parents this weekend, I know it's still early but he wants to tell them for Mothers Day. I can't wait to see the HB, my midwife wants me to come in at 7 weeks so just 2 more weeks! The symptoms I've had have been cramping (which I hate!), sore boobs, back pain and heartburn. They can be uncomfortable but since I know symptoms are a good sign I don't mind, would just rather do without the cramps!


----------



## penniepie

yes very good sign!
Oh gosh i remember that cramping - god the uterus stretching is awful!!!! sorry to let you know lol but its all a gooooood sign! dont think its bad!
Im sooo excited for you - 2 weeks will fly!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Dreambaby and Morgan...how are you two doing? Anything exciting happening?

So happy for you! Praying for you and that sweet baby! :) try not to stress put and just enjoy! I am like 4 Dpo I think, just waiting! Seems like foreverrrr lol haha.


----------



## dreambaby

I just got my :bfp: !!!!! We'll about 10 of them actually. I didn't believe all the internet cheapies so I've also done a Clear Blue digital, a normal Clear Blue and two First Responses (ALL POSITIVE).

I can't believe it !!!


----------



## Kadan82

Dreambaby congrats, that's so awesome!! Now we can be bump buddies. It's crazy how famof6, coffee, and pennie all got BFPs on the same month and now you and me. Morgan...It's your turn, let's keep the pattern going! See I told you sore nipples is a good sign ;)!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Dreambaby congrats, that's so awesome!! Now we can be bump buddies. It's crazy how famof6, coffee, and pennie all got BFPs on the same month and now you and me. Morgan...It's your turn, let's keep the pattern going! See I told you sore nipples is a good sign ;)!

Thank you, I still can't quite believe it!! I feel like I'm dreaming. My hubbys at work, I'm gonna tell him when he gets home at 2pm. :happydance:
Are you feeling ok today?


----------



## Kadan82

I don't know how you can even wait to tell him! How are you going to tell him? I wanted to do something creative but we were out of town and I couldn't wait so I pretty much just blurted it out! But that's so exciting! And for me it still doesn't seem real, it's something I had about decided would never happen. I'm feeling pretty good. Occasional cramps, back ache, and sore BBs are my symptoms at the moment. Are you having any?


----------



## Kadan82

What happened to coffee by the way? And Hlynn? Hmm...hope they are ok!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> I don't know how you can even wait to tell him! How are you going to tell him? I wanted to do something creative but we were out of town and I couldn't wait so I pretty much just blurted it out! But that's so exciting! And for me it still doesn't seem real, it's something I had about decided would never happen. I'm feeling pretty good. Occasional cramps, back ache, and sore BBs are my symptoms at the moment. Are you having any?

This is gonna sound really sad, but I have a card ready to give the hubby. I made it online. On the front it says a little about how me and Mikey met and how we set up house together and then had the most perfect wedding... and then inside it says : 'As for me all being well I will meet them both in about 9 months time !!!!' I got the idea off the internet ages ago and made one ready (I know it was tempting fate a little).

My breasts are still quite tender, not awfully yet though. That is my only symptom at the moment. I feel ok, just very nervous (full of Adrenaline). :hugs:

I'm not sure where Coffee is. I read on a different thread on here that Hlynn is taking a break, maybe she'll be back soon. Hopefully they know we are still here if they need us.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> Dreambaby and Morgan...how are you two doing? Anything exciting happening?
> 
> So happy for you! Praying for you and that sweet baby! :) try not to stress put and just enjoy! I am like 4 Dpo I think, just waiting! Seems like foreverrrr lol haha.Click to expand...

Try to keep yourself busy and hopefully the wait will go quicker, praying for your :bfp::dust:


----------



## Kadan82

That's a really cute idea for your Hubby! And i dont think it is sad you already had it made, you just had faith that it would happen! Let us know how it goes :).

So have you had any cramps yet? If not be thankful but if you do just know that it is normal! And I'm so nervous too, never thought being pregnant would be so stressful. Just don't read too much because it seems that people write a lot more about the bad then the good and it can be scary, which is the last feeling you need right now!

Well we just got into AZ to see my hubby's family. It is 3 am so I am gonna get some sleep but I will check in tomorrow. Congrats again :)!!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> That's a really cute idea for your Hubby! And i dont think it is sad you already had it made, you just had faith that it would happen! Let us know how it goes :).
> 
> So have you had any cramps yet? If not be thankful but if you do just know that it is normal! And I'm so nervous too, never thought being pregnant would be so stressful. Just don't read too much because it seems that people write a lot more about the bad then the good and it can be scary, which is the last feeling you need right now!
> 
> Well we just got into AZ to see my hubby's family. It is 3 am so I am gonna get some sleep but I will check in tomorrow. Congrats again :)!!

Thanx Kadan, have a nice day. 
I am not gonna read too much in the pregnancy threads. I have noticed they are quite negative. I am just gonna float about, stay on this thread of course!!! and keep writing in my journal.


----------



## Morganceravol

Dream baby! Omg!! So happy for you! :)! Yikes i feel pressure now to get my bfp! Praying it all works out! Ahh so happy for you girl! :) as for Hlynn- I'm friends w her on Fb and she just changed her status to single :( hoping it's just a break! All these prego ladies!! How much fun! I did start feeling nausea last night but I'm sure it's just the progestrone or whatever i think it would be too early for morning sickness?! Talk to you ladies soon, oh and Happy mothers day! What a wonderful gift! :)


----------



## famof6

Dreambaby,A huge congrats to you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Morgan,We are so cheering you on!!:thumbup:

Ladies,Looks like we are going to have to change it to bump buddies instead of TTC buddies.lol..


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks famof6! I hope it's my month too!! :) we would all be prego then! How cool would that be!?


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Dream baby! Omg!! So happy for you! :)! Yikes i feel pressure now to get my bfp! Praying it all works out! Ahh so happy for you girl! :) as for Hlynn- I'm friends w her on Fb and she just changed her status to single :( hoping it's just a break! All these prego ladies!! How much fun! I did start feeling nausea last night but I'm sure it's just the progestrone or whatever i think it would be too early for morning sickness?! Talk to you ladies soon, oh and Happy mothers day! What a wonderful gift! :)

Our Mothers Day here in the UK was the 3rd April. But it is really lovely to know yours in America is this Sunday!! :flower:

I haven't felt sick at all yet (I'm 10dpo). I have felt quite 'spacey' at times though. I am praying for your :bfp: to come very soon.


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Dreambaby,A huge congrats to you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Morgan,We are so cheering you on!!:thumbup:
> 
> Ladies,Looks like we are going to have to change it to bump buddies instead of TTC buddies.lol..

We need more bump pictures please, especially now its the size of an onion !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Morganceravol

I agree! Baby bump pictures girls!!!!


----------



## famof6

I don't think I have seen anyone else post any:cry:

Kaden&dreambaby you are going to have to post one now so we can see you grow!I should have done that but didn't think of it!

I don't think I look any different than a month ago.lol


----------



## penniepie

DREAMBABY!!! WHOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Im sooo happy for you!!! Morgan!!! we are sooo routing for you!!! :) hang in there hun!!! you are next!


----------



## penniepie

ok im going to try and do one tonight - i already feel like a whale and its my first baby LOL


----------



## Morganceravol

Yay!! Can't wait to see the little bumps! 

I agree w famof6- you newly prego should post pics now so we can see how fast or slow your process is! It will be neat to see the difference in people. :) thanks ladies! I was nauseous all day yesterday, i slept in till 930 and went to bed at 930 as well!! I think nausea may be to early, what's ur ladies thoughts?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to see the little bumps!
> 
> I agree w famof6- you newly prego should post pics now so we can see how fast or slow your process is! It will be neat to see the difference in people. :) thanks ladies! I was nauseous all day yesterday, i slept in till 930 and went to bed at 930 as well!! I think nausea may be to early, what's ur ladies thoughts?


I don't think it's to early.I had it early with all of my kids and being really tired started early too!FX for you!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I havent been around for a while..
Congrats to the ladies who have got there :bfp: Big hugs from me and hope all goes well..

Hope everyone else is ok...


----------



## Morganceravol

good to hear from you coffee! How are you feeling?


----------



## Morganceravol

Ladies when you said your nipples hurt can you explain that? Mine are very sore to the touch, let me know thanks!


----------



## Kadan82

Hi Coffee! Hope you are feeling well and everything is going good with you and the baby :)


----------



## Kadan82

Morganceravol said:


> Ladies when you said your nipples hurt can you explain that? Mine are very sore to the touch, let me know thanks!

Noticed my nipples were sore about 4-5dpo when my Hubby and I were on a road trip. I had a sundress on with a strapless bra and when we were traveling home I took my bra off so I could sleep and noticed after a little while that they felt chaffed and kind of like they were burning but I thought it was just from not having my bra on and that they were rubbing against the material. But...they continued to be sore over the next week so I really think it was one of my first symptoms. And about the nausea, you never know cause everyone is different. I haven't been nauseous but my sister in law was before she even knew she was pregnant!

I will try to take some pics and post them, that sounds like a fun idea :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Ladies when you said your nipples hurt can you explain that? Mine are very sore to the touch, let me know thanks!
> 
> Noticed my nipples were sore about 4-5dpo when my Hubby and I were on a road trip. I had a sundress on with a strapless bra and when we were traveling home I took my bra off so I could sleep and noticed after a little while that they felt chaffed and kind of like they were burning but I thought it was just from not having my bra on and that they were rubbing against the material. But...they continued to be sore over the next week so I really think it was one of my first symptoms. And about the nausea, you never know cause everyone is different. I haven't been nauseous but my sister in law was before she even knew she was pregnant!
> 
> I will try to take some pics and post them, that sounds like a fun idea :)Click to expand...


That's what mine feel like!! Hope it's good! I have a temp question, I don't temp but feel Yucky and took my temp today. Normally I have a low grade temp like 97.3 today it is 98.6! Is that bad or good?


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Ladies when you said your nipples hurt can you explain that? Mine are very sore to the touch, let me know thanks!
> 
> Noticed my nipples were sore about 4-5dpo when my Hubby and I were on a road trip. I had a sundress on with a strapless bra and when we were traveling home I took my bra off so I could sleep and noticed after a little while that they felt chaffed and kind of like they were burning but I thought it was just from not having my bra on and that they were rubbing against the material. But...they continued to be sore over the next week so I really think it was one of my first symptoms. And about the nausea, you never know cause everyone is different. I haven't been nauseous but my sister in law was before she even knew she was pregnant!
> 
> I will try to take some pics and post them, that sounds like a fun idea :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what mine feel like!! Hope it's good! I have a temp question, I don't temp but feel Yucky and took my temp today. Normally I have a low grade temp like 97.3 today it is 98.6! Is that bad or good?Click to expand...



Mine felt sore to touch and they didn't feel real at times (it almost felt like they were burnt and that the skin on the end was dead), they were quite strangely chapped/the skin did peel off the tips in the end (weird I know).

I will try to get a picture on here soon of my tummy, bear with me though as I have never put photos on here before.


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I havent been around for a while..
> Congrats to the ladies who have got there :bfp: Big hugs from me and hope all goes well..
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok...

Hiya:hi:
Thank you, I am still in shock.
How have you been ??


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> DREAMBABY!!! WHOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Im sooo happy for you!!! Morgan!!! we are sooo routing for you!!! :) hang in there hun!!! you are next!

Thank you. I am just praying for a sticky bean !!!!!


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...how many dpo are you? Any new symptoms? I just saw your post about temping. I tried it a few times but always forgot and ended up giving up. The last time I did it and I noticed my temp drop I was so upset. I don't know why but it was easier for me to just wait for af then to see that it was coming the day or two before it arrived (don't know if that makes sense). But your temperature sounds good. After ovulation it is always higher than before but if your usual temp after OV is 97 something then it is a good sign! 

Dreambaby...how are you doing and feeling? Has it sunk in yet :)?


----------



## Morganceravol

I am 9 or 10 Dpo today, nipples really sore and last for about an hour or so I has low ad cramping. My temp is still 98.4 today, yeah I agree w you it's way too difficult to keep up w! Lol 

So I did take a test yesterday and thought it was a bfn bit when I was going to throw it away a while after both me and my hubby saw a +. Though it may have been a evap since it was a while after.


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> I am 9 or 10 Dpo today, nipples really sore and last for about an hour or so I has low ad cramping. My temp is still 98.4 today, yeah I agree w you it's way too difficult to keep up w! Lol
> 
> So I did take a test yesterday and thought it was a bfn bit when I was going to throw it away a while after both me and my hubby saw a +. Though it may have been a evap since it was a while after.


Morgan,take another!!Was it blue dye?I have only heard of the blue ones changing after hours.FX


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 or 10 Dpo today, nipples really sore and last for about an hour or so I has low ad cramping. My temp is still 98.4 today, yeah I agree w you it's way too difficult to keep up w! Lol
> 
> So I did take a test yesterday and thought it was a bfn bit when I was going to throw it away a while after both me and my hubby saw a +. Though it may have been a evap since it was a while after.
> 
> 
> Morgan,take another!!Was it blue dye?I have only heard of the blue ones changing after hours.FXClick to expand...

No it was a Publix brand pink dye!! Ekk! :) I will do another either tonight or in the morning!! :) more bump pics! This may be wired but has any of ur sex drive changed? I can just think about it an I'm like 'oh boy' lol. Strange!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 or 10 Dpo today, nipples really sore and last for about an hour or so I has low ad cramping. My temp is still 98.4 today, yeah I agree w you it's way too difficult to keep up w! Lol
> 
> So I did take a test yesterday and thought it was a bfn bit when I was going to throw it away a while after both me and my hubby saw a +. Though it may have been a evap since it was a while after.
> 
> 
> Morgan,take another!!Was it blue dye?I have only heard of the blue ones changing after hours.FXClick to expand...
> 
> No it was a Publix brand pink dye!! Ekk! :) I will do another either tonight or in the morning!! :) more bump pics! This may be wired but has any of ur sex drive changed? I can just think about it an I'm like 'oh boy' lol. Strange!Click to expand...



eeeeek sooooo exciting !!! My first lines looked like evaporation lines !!!!! I did a digital the same evening and it said 'not pregnant (9dpo). Then re-tested in the morning and got 'Pregnant 1-2'


----------



## Kadan82

Oh I hope it wasn't an evap, I bet it wasn't. Do another one in the morning!! And well my sex drive is scared...haha. We haven't done it since I got my BFP cause I'm terrified I might ruin something. They say it's safe but I'm gonna wait until I at least see the baby's heart beat. Some women start bleeding after they have sex while pregnant and if that happened I don't know what I would do! But I'm looking forward to the second trimester, I've heard a lot of women say sex is definitely better during pregnancy cause of the extra blood flow down there :).


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Morgan...how many dpo are you? Any new symptoms? I just saw your post about temping. I tried it a few times but always forgot and ended up giving up. The last time I did it and I noticed my temp drop I was so upset. I don't know why but it was easier for me to just wait for af then to see that it was coming the day or two before it arrived (don't know if that makes sense). But your temperature sounds good. After ovulation it is always higher than before but if your usual temp after OV is 97 something then it is a good sign!
> 
> Dreambaby...how are you doing and feeling? Has it sunk in yet :)?

This is very strange for me, as I am not an anxious person and am having to endure natural anxiety for the first time in my life. It is scary and the waiting to know that everything is ok is killing me !!! :wacko:


----------



## Morganceravol

I can only imagine! I told my hubby that I am gonna be a ball of nerves running to the ER everytime something scares me haha. I am a worrysum person anyways so I'm sure the first like 3 months will be tricky for us. 

Ahhh praying in wasnt an evap!!! Please god you know how much we want this! my dh has been sooo sweet, he thinks im prego all the time but this month he is more adamant about it. We are going home to see his family over memorial weekend and he is like you are gonna be throwing up and we are gonna be like suprise we are having a baby. lol so cute!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> I can only imagine! I told my hubby that I am gonna be a ball of nerves running to the ER everytime something scares me haha. I am a worrysum person anyways so I'm sure the first like 3 months will be tricky for us.
> 
> Ahhh praying in wasnt an evap!!! Please god you know how much we want this! my dh has been sooo sweet, he thinks im prego all the time but this month he is more adamant about it. We are going home to see his family over memorial weekend and he is like you are gonna be throwing up and we are gonna be like suprise we are having a baby. lol so cute!

I am crossing my fingers sooo tight for you. :thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Morgan...how many dpo are you? Any new symptoms? I just saw your post about temping. I tried it a few times but always forgot and ended up giving up. The last time I did it and I noticed my temp drop I was so upset. I don't know why but it was easier for me to just wait for af then to see that it was coming the day or two before it arrived (don't know if that makes sense). But your temperature sounds good. After ovulation it is always higher than before but if your usual temp after OV is 97 something then it is a good sign!
> 
> Dreambaby...how are you doing and feeling? Has it sunk in yet :)?

Do you feel crazy nervous ???


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks Ladies! :) I will keep you updated!


----------



## Kadan82

Dreambaby...I am SO SO nervous. I'm not usually the worrying type either but this is really hard. I never thought I would be this stressed out but all the stories you see and hear are scary :(! I'm trying to stay positive but Im gonna feel really nervous until I safely reach the 12th week. I feel like it is NEVER going to get here! 

Morgan...praying for your BFP :)!

I don't know about the rest of you but does it seem like everyone is pregnant? Last night I went to my hubby's softball game and 5 out of the 6 wives that were there are pregnant, it's crazy!


----------



## Morganceravol

Kaden, YES! It seems like each day I find out that another friend is pregnant! Or I am in the grocery store and see like 10 preg ladies in an hour!! Its crazyyy, Hard when you wanna be preggo though! Praying for my bfp as well! thanks ladies! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm eating everything!!! Either af is a b*tch this month w early symptoms on my little bean I'd growing! Lol :)


----------



## famof6

I agree everyone seems to be pregnant but honestly when we were not TTC I only noticed a few pregnant ladies but now they are everywhere!


----------



## Morganceravol

Bfn w Fmu this morning, :(. So thinkin this was our month!


----------



## Kadan82

Don't give up yet! Some people's BFP doesn't show up until at least the day of their missed period. It all depends on when implantation occured. Also, don't get too down if it's not this month. The time in march when it was my birthday I just knew that I was going to get my BFP. I didn't and because I got my hopes up so much I was pretty much devastated. That month I decided I would not get my hopes up like that again and just let what happens, happen. Because of that mindset, when af showed in April it was so much easier. And of course this month when I never thought it would happen, it did! So...I really hope it's this month but if not, it will happen when you least expect it so don't get discouraged!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks kaden that was really sweet! I needed to hear that! I've been reading some stuff I think I'm gonna start progesterone cream, since I have endo I have to much estrogene. Therefore I need more progesterone to stop re growth, any thoughts? I'm gonna try and just be happy and have fun! I've cried all day, it's been emotional!


----------



## Kadan82

Aww...I'm sorry I so know how you feel. Ttc is such an emotional rollercoaster! But remember you aren't out until af shows up. 

I am on progesterone suppositories now. Because of my history of a short luteal phase I suspected my progesterone may be a little low so I asked my midwife for a prescription as soon as I got my BFP. I didn't use the cream this last cycle but I did use it a couple months from right after ovulation to af to hopefully increase my luteal phase but it didn't help me. It doesn't hurt anything though and I have heard success stories from some women usin it. Have you had your progesterone level taken? If not you might want to ask about that if you think it's low.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Thanks kaden that was really sweet! I needed to hear that! I've been reading some stuff I think I'm gonna start progesterone cream, since I have endo I have to much estrogene. Therefore I need more progesterone to stop re growth, any thoughts? I'm gonna try and just be happy and have fun! I've cried all day, it's been emotional!

Stay strong Morgan :hugs:
I tried progesterone cream a few months ago because my temps were low and LP short and apparently it can help with that. It didn't work for me. 

I was however taking 85mg B6 everyday religiously. This not only extended my LP (from 8dpo - 11dpo) but I swear it helped my hormones balance out (much less emotional each month) and inevitably get my BFP. There is alot of great feedback about the benefits of B6 when ttc online and in books.


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies!! I'm feeling a little better today, very queezy though! Also this morning i had EW like cm, Im confused cause I only ever get that at ovulation wth? PICTURES LADIES!! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Sorry ladies I am in the process of getting a decent camera to take bump pictures. 

I hope everyone is feeling ok??

I still have no sickness or any food aversions. I am starting to think I imagined it all :haha:

I have still been poas regularly to see if the lines are getting darker and they are. So hopefuly there is a healthy bean in there. FX


----------



## Morganceravol

Had a dream I got two lines when I Poas! Oh if that came true, :). Been cramping since 7 Dpo, I'm like 12 Dpo I think ad is due Tuesday. Had bad bad cramps last night and this morning for sure I'm out. I know women say toy get af like cramps but are they exact?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Had a dream I got two lines when I Poas! Oh if that came true, :). Been cramping since 7 Dpo, I'm like 12 Dpo I think ad is due Tuesday. Had bad bad cramps last night and this morning for sure I'm out. I know women say toy get af like cramps but are they exact?

Yes mine were exactly the same as af.GL!When you testing?


----------



## Kadan82

dreambaby said:


> Sorry ladies I am in the process of getting a decent camera to take bump pictures.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling ok??
> 
> I still have no sickness or any food aversions. I am starting to think I imagined it all :haha:
> 
> I have still been poas regularly to see if the lines are getting darker and they are. So hopefuly there is a healthy bean in there. FX

I don't have very many symptoms either. Very sore BBs still so that makes me feel like it's a little more real. I'm also hungry ALOT and I think a little moodier (but my husband said that's not possible...haha). Besides that I don't really feel pregnant and it probably won't sink in until I see the heartbeat.

I'm afraid to poas, I heard they start getting lighter at some point and that would scare me!


----------



## Kadan82

It's funny how in the tww we want the BFP dreams to be like a premonition or something. But just wait until after you get your BFP, I've had crazy dreams and a couple really bad ones so now I'm hoping that they aren't premonitions and I'm just worrying too much so that's why I'm having the dreams! But...I do hope your dream comes true!!

When was the last time you tested?

And yes my cramps were a lot like af that's why I just knew she was on the way, but I couldn't figure out why I was having them so early! The night before I got my BFP they were really bad and I could hardly even sleep. They lasted for another week after my BFP and now I am only having them occasoonally. I think it was my little bean burrowing in really deep and getting comfy :)!


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream I got two lines when I Poas! Oh if that came true, :). Been cramping since 7 Dpo, I'm like 12 Dpo I think ad is due Tuesday. Had bad bad cramps last night and this morning for sure I'm out. I know women say toy get af like cramps but are they exact?
> 
> Yes mine were exactly the same as af.GL!When you testing?Click to expand...

Awesome! Well my af is due on tuesday so I'll just wait till then I think. Lots of cramps today and just got home from shopping w my cousin and aunt and took my bra off. OMG, my nipples are hurting so bad, more my right one bit they are like burning!


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> It's funny how in the tww we want the BFP dreams to be like a premonition or something. But just wait until after you get your BFP, I've had crazy dreams and a couple really bad ones so now I'm hoping that they aren't premonitions and I'm just worrying too much so that's why I'm having the dreams! But...I do hope your dream comes true!!
> 
> When was the last time you tested?
> 
> And yes my cramps were a lot like af that's why I just knew she was on the way, but I couldn't figure out why I was having them so early! The night before I got my BFP they were really bad and I could hardly even sleep. They lasted for another week after my BFP and now I am only having them occasoonally. I think it was my little bean burrowing in really deep and getting comfy :)!


Haha I bet so!! I tested yesterday or the day before, and af is due Tuesday. Another odd thing, the night before last i had an emotional break down, lol. I have gained like 12 pounds since our wedding, which isn't a lot but when Ur 115 and gain that it feels like it. I seriously bawled my eyes out for hours to my dh, not something that should be so emotional lol.


----------



## famof6

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream I got two lines when I Poas! Oh if that came true, :). Been cramping since 7 Dpo, I'm like 12 Dpo I think ad is due Tuesday. Had bad bad cramps last night and this morning for sure I'm out. I know women say toy get af like cramps but are they exact?
> 
> Yes mine were exactly the same as af.GL!When you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Well my af is due on tuesday so I'll just wait till then I think. Lots of cramps today and just got home from shopping w my cousin and aunt and took my bra off. OMG, my nipples are hurting so bad, more my right one bit they are like burning!Click to expand...

These nipples sound great :haha::rofl:
It's funny how we enjoy these crazy symptoms especially when they turn out to be good news !!!!


----------



## famof6

Sorry ladies my keyboard is acting crazy.lol.Having to use DS's laptop now.


Anyway We found out today that we are on Team:pink:..we are on :cloud9:


Morgan,FX for you.I want this for you so much![-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Sorry ladies my keyboard is acting crazy.lol.Having to use DS's laptop now.
> 
> 
> Anyway We found out today that we are on Team:pink:..we are on :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Morgan,FX for you.I want this for you so much![-o&lt;[-o&lt;

oooooohhhhh that is soooo exciting. :hugs::baby:
Did you get a gender scan early??


----------



## famof6

Thanks my dr had my 20 week scan booked for 19 weeks so I asked if we could move it up a week so he let me.:happydance:

All measurements were perfect and our little girl looks healthy.:happydance:


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Thanks my dr had my 20 week scan booked for 19 weeks so I asked if we could move it up a week so he let me.:happydance:
> 
> All measurements were perfect and our little girl looks healthy.:happydance:

aahhhh that is fab !!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kadan82

Congrats famof6! I would SO love a little girl but don't really care as long as the baby is healthy. I bet you are so happy right now! 
My sister in law found out today what she is having and she won't tell us until tonight. She is getting cupcakes made with the appropriate color in the middle. I'm excited to find out!


----------



## Morganceravol

All sounds so fun ladies!! :)!

Congrats fanof6!!!

Well pretty sure I'm out :(, af due tomorrow and got a bfn just a bit ago, don't think there is any way I could be preggers now. Oh well on to the next month! Thanks for the support! I'm the only one not prego :(, my time will come I know!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> All sounds so fun ladies!! :)!
> 
> Congrats fanof6!!!
> 
> Well pretty sure I'm out :(, af due tomorrow and got a bfn just a bit ago, don't think there is any way I could be preggers now. Oh well on to the next month! Thanks for the support! I'm the only one not prego :(, my time will come I know!

It will happen and we are here to chat to and cheer you on !!!!!!! :thumbup:
Did you decide what you are going to try this month??


----------



## Morganceravol

af hasnt shown up yet!

Not going to get excited till she is at least 2 days late, since last month she was a day a late. :) thanks for the encouragement ladies!


----------



## famof6

Morgan,FX she stays away!!!


----------



## famof6

I wanted to share some pics of our little girl.I hope its ok.
 



Attached Files:







scan0002.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2









scan0003.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2









scan0004-1.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3









scan0005.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kadan82

Famof6...those pics are great! Congrats again on your healthy baby GIRL! Found out last night my SIL is having a girl too. I love team PiNk!!


----------



## Kadan82

Yay Morgan...still hoping and praying this is your month :)!


----------



## Morganceravol

Those pictures are so so cute! Precious baby girl! :) 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies I find out the sex tomorrow!!!!


----------



## penniepie

Famof6 she is beautiful!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## dreambaby

ahhh love the :baby: piccies !!!!! :flower:


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Hi ladies I find out the sex tomorrow!!!!

Can't wait to hear what team you are on!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Morganceravol

Excited Pennie! And famof6 she is so sweet!! :) any names yet?


----------



## Morganceravol

update-

She is staying away as of now! Im scared to test so i will probably still wait till tomorrow or the next if she doesnt show. FX!!!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> update-
> 
> She is staying away as of now! Im scared to test so i will probably still wait till tomorrow or the next if she doesnt show. FX!!!

Morgan you are killing me here.lol..You could even take a digital at this point!FX


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> update-
> 
> She is staying away as of now! Im scared to test so i will probably still wait till tomorrow or the next if she doesnt show. FX!!!
> 
> Morgan you are killing me here.lol..You could even take a digital at this point!FXClick to expand...

hahaha I know i know. well Im having the slightest and I mean slightest, most "normal" women prob wouldnt notice. But very very very light pink, in my cm, and thoughts? Is that bad if af doesnt show or is it norm w early preg?


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> update-
> 
> She is staying away as of now! Im scared to test so i will probably still wait till tomorrow or the next if she doesnt show. FX!!!
> 
> Morgan you are killing me here.lol..You could even take a digital at this point!FXClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha I know i know. well Im having the slightest and I mean slightest, most "normal" women prob wouldnt notice. But very very very light pink, in my cm, and thoughts? Is that bad if af doesnt show or is it norm w early preg?Click to expand...

TBH,It could be either.I hope its means early preg for you!


----------



## Morganceravol

what does tbh mean? haha sorry.

I know im pretty sure any sign or symptom could be either! so lame! LOL


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> what does tbh mean? haha sorry.
> 
> I know im pretty sure any sign or symptom could be either! so lame! LOL

To be honest lol


----------



## Morganceravol

gahh im so dumb lol haha. Ill keep you updated for sure!!!


----------



## famof6

Morgan,I think we have symptoms just to screw with our head.I am going blank but how long have you been TTC?


----------



## penniepie

Team blue!!!!!!!!
On a frustrating sad note my husband and I aren't doing too well :(


----------



## Kadan82

A boy!!! Congrats! Is that what you were hoping for or did you not care?
What's up with you and your Hubby :(?


----------



## penniepie

I was prepared for a girl and thought it was but none the less very happy! I just think about when he's like 7 he won't want to hang out with me like a girl would and that makes me a bit sad but maybe Im over thinking it
I will fill u in on hubby and I - short version lots of fights just not getting along but it's been for a while now


----------



## Kadan82

Well you were predicted a boy :)! Who predicted that? I understand what you mean about the difference of relationship between a boy and a girl. But there is nothing stronger that a boy's love for his mother. Sometimes I even get annoyed with my husband cause he is such a momma's boy but it is a pretty special relationship. And this is your first, plenty of time for a girl still :)!
I'm sorry about the fighting with your Hubby, I'm sure the pregnancy hormones aren't helping! I haven't been very nice to mine lately and I definitely haven't wanted to have sex so I think he's feeling a little neglected at the moment! But, I hope things get better with you guys, if you ever need someone to talk to about it then just know that we are here for you.


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> I was prepared for a girl and thought it was but none the less very happy! I just think about when he's like 7 he won't want to hang out with me like a girl would and that makes me a bit sad but maybe Im over thinking it
> I will fill u in on hubby and I - short version lots of fights just not getting along but it's been for a while now


I totally understand DH &I were hoping for a boy.I am very happy either way but I believe DH is still alittle sad as we we were convinced it was a boy.I have 3 boys and a girl now.I guess it sounds bad but my boys have always been closer to me and my little girl is a huge daddys girl.DH doesn't have any of his own so he wanted a boy but I know he loves this baby no matter what.Just think when you do have your little girl she will have a older brother to watch after her.

As far as the fighting goes.DH&I have been arguing pretty much non stop.Sex has totally stopped which has me emotionally as its not me not wanting it.DH has never been around a pregnant woman and I think he sees it as a turn off even though he tells me how beautiful I am pregnant he doesn't make me feel that way.I think as much as we wanted a baby he is scared.I hope things turn around with you and DH.AS Kaden said if you ever need to talk you can vent here we all maybe having some of the same issues.


----------



## famof6

Oh and a huge Congrats on your boy!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Morganceravol

Af showed up this morning ladies! :( oh well I am doing good! I'm starting to sell marykay so I'm so excited! Trying to stay positive! We will be on vaca on my o day , I hear it happens a lot when your out of the normal setting! Congrats Pennie!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Af showed up this morning ladies! :( oh well I am doing good! I'm starting to sell marykay so I'm so excited! Trying to stay positive! We will be on vaca on my o day , I hear it happens a lot when your out of the normal setting! Congrats Pennie!


:hugs:So where are you going on vacation?Morgan I just know it's going to happen for you soon.It just has to I demand it.


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Af showed up this morning ladies! :( oh well I am doing good! I'm starting to sell marykay so I'm so excited! Trying to stay positive! We will be on vaca on my o day , I hear it happens a lot when your out of the normal setting! Congrats Pennie!
> 
> 
> :hugs:So where are you going on vacation?Morgan I just know it's going to happen for you soon.It just has to I demand it.Click to expand...

I demand it too !!!!:hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> I was prepared for a girl and thought it was but none the less very happy! I just think about when he's like 7 he won't want to hang out with me like a girl would and that makes me a bit sad but maybe Im over thinking it
> I will fill u in on hubby and I - short version lots of fights just not getting along but it's been for a while now

Congrats on the little boy !!!
Hopefully they are issues you can talk through with your hubby, be open and honest with him. I always find this is the best thing when you are both not getting on. :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks ladies!! We are going to michigan for memorial weekend, dh family is there! It will be lots of fun and wine, they make their own! :) so a little wine and some bd at it's best! Teehee!


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies!

How is everyone doing?

Kadan how are you feeling these days?


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...have fun on your vacay! Relax, drink some wine, and do lots of bding ;)!

I'm doing pretty good. I've been exhausted! I'm 8 weeks today...yay! A little concerned cause I haven't had much morning sickness but I was at work last night so we decided to try to find the baby on the ultrasound and we found it! So small, but the little heart was beating away. Can't wait to be in 2nd tri!

How is everyone else? Dreambaby how are u feeling?


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Morgan...have fun on your vacay! Relax, drink some wine, and do lots of bding ;)!
> 
> I'm doing pretty good. I've been exhausted! I'm 8 weeks today...yay! A little concerned cause I haven't had much morning sickness but I was at work last night so we decided to try to find the baby on the ultrasound and we found it! So small, but the little heart was beating away. Can't wait to be in 2nd tri!
> 
> How is everyone else? Dreambaby how are u feeling?

I have only actually been sick once. I'm nauseous constantly though (like that horrid bad hangover sick feeling), it gets worse throughout the day for me, so I feel at my worse in the evenings. :shrug: 
8 weeks is brill Kadan - go bean !!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Morganceravol

kaden that is graet news!! :) Cant wait to see pictures!!

Dh prays everynight before we eat and at the end he says, help us make a baby tonight. It is so sweet! :) We had a great vaca, lots a wine and bd'n, and great time with friends and family! We were sad to leave but happy to be home, my older brother and sis wife and my niece will be in 3 weeks!!! We are so happy about that! Glad everything is doing good! I saw on facebook that coffee is having a girlll>? is that true. 

I am still in my fertile period, today is day 14, though i think i ovulated early. I will keep you updated!! :)


----------



## penniepie

I'm going through a hard time. I lost my grandma about 8 years after my mom.. She stepped up and treated us like her children. She passed from cancer. Very close to her and me my dad and siblings was her sister my great aunt she is Sooo funny and great attitude and treated us like her grand children.... And now this evil disgusting monster called cancer is taking her away from us each day. My dad told me this morning she is inoperable and they don't know how much time. She is at peace and accepts what god has for her but my heart breaks. I'm going to miss her so much . She tells all the nurses about her great grand nephew on his way and I'm so sad and scared she will never get to meet him :( Monday is her birthday I'm going to visit her and how can I make her feel apart of my little ones life... I want to make her smile 

I'm just so sad


----------



## Kadan82

:(...aww, I'm so sorry pennie. I absolutely hate cancer, it's the worst disease ever! I know it's extremely hard to lose a loved one, especially while you are pregnant. Hopefully she will make it to meet him but in the mean time just try to enjoy the time you get to spend with her. Take her the ultrasound pics and let her know how much she means to you. Try not to get too stressed and like you said, trust that it is all in God's hands even though it doesn't make sense to us! You and your fam will be in my prayers!


----------



## Kadan82

How are the rest of you ladies??


----------



## Morganceravol

Aw Pennie so sorry! I just found out last week after 3 1/2 years my grandma's cancer is back! :( it seems pretty bad too in the bone they think. We will know details when as gets it from the doc on wed! I feel ur pain, we aren't even prego and I'm dying think my Grammy won't meet our babie :(. Know the lord has a plan but it really hurts. Praying for you girl!


----------



## Morganceravol

Ladies I could really use some thoughts and prayers. Last week found out my grandma's cancer is back. And this week my boss/ friend- ex friend now, flipped out on me, I have done so much over and above work and she has really taken advantage of me. So with that said I gave in two weeks notice today, hubby and I thinks it's best for us and baby making. It has added so much stress and we don't need that! Thanks for letting me vent just need prayer that she doesnt get out of control. Love u ladies.


----------



## penniepie

Morgan I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and prayers for your grandma and that you may be stressfree to start your family *hugs*


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks so much Pennie! It's difficult but know the Lord has a plan! :) praying for you as well! How are you feeling?


----------



## penniepie

I'm feeling ok. I was going to see my great aunt at the hospital today but she said she doesn't want anyone to visit :(
I'm getting a bad feeling but trying to stay positive

I think the stress has caused some exhaustion and bad heartburn for me today. The body does weird things when stressed and pregnant


----------



## penniepie

I'm having a lot of trouble with my husband and I hate to say it but I don't know at the moment if it's going to work out


----------



## Morganceravol

Oh no Pennie! :(. Praying that this will pass, maybe is just a mix of prego emotions and everything w your aunt! You are in my thoughts abd prayers!


----------



## penniepie

no i think its more than that...its pretty bad :(


----------



## Morganceravol

:( that's not good at all! :(


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...sorry to hear about your grandma, that has to be really hard. Do you live close to her? And sorry about your job situation too! Hopefully now that you aren't as stressed you will be able to focus on the more important things in life :). Are you going to get another job?

Pennie...still praying for your aunt. Keep us posted. And sorry you are having issues with your Hubby, I have been through some difficult times with mine as well but he better behave while I'm pregnant! Stress over the person we are carrying our baby with is the last thing we should have to go through right now! I'll be praying for you guys and remember that we are always here!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks kaden! My Grandma lives in Ohio it's about 12 or so hours away but not a bad flight. We hear the big news tomorrow it's here oncology appointment, so very anxious. I know it is all in God's hands but it's hard for sure. 
I am actualy happy about the job thing, sad it went down the way it did cause I was really hurt personally. But this is way better for us, I may get a part time job but I am starting a marykay buisness and excited to focus on that. That Is what I will e doing when I am a stay at home mom, so I'm ur woman is you want marykay free shipping! :)


----------



## penniepie

Morgan,
Do you ship to canada? Id love to busy some items we don't have mary Kay here!
Thanks ladies for your support we are going to need all the prayers we can get
I'm praying your grandmas appointment goes positively

My aunt so far has been given sone hope to start chemotherapy again but only if she can eat! Due to where the tumor is she is sick with bile and can't eat, if this new tube works and she can eat she can start chemotherapy again, which may help give us more time with her


----------



## penniepie

Ladies my great aunt had been moved to palliative care.. We are nearing the end of our time with her. I'm so devastated but most of all sad she won't meet the little man she was so excited to see... I know she started knitting a blanket for him before she went back into the hospital... When the time comes I'm going to take it to a friend who knitts and ask her to show me how to finish it.. I have to have it for my little one.

We have decided to narrow the names down and pick one we love and tell her who hhis little man is so she has something to take with her. She knows we aren't telling anyone but this is special for me to tell her. It's all I have from him to give her

Thank you for your care and support and I hope I cam get through these tough days weeks months and my family too. My heart Breaks for my great uncle she is his strength and best friend... He is a good man and I feel for him so much
Well that's an update from me I will keep you guys posted

Pennie


----------



## penniepie

Ladies my great aunt had been moved to palliative care.. We are nearing the end of our time with her. I'm so devastated but most of all sad she won't meet the little man she was so excited to see... I know she started knitting a blanket for him before she went back into the hospital... When the time comes I'm going to take it to a friend who knitts and ask her to show me how to finish it.. I have to have it for my little one.

We have decided to narrow the names down and pick one we love and tell her who hhis little man is so she has something to take with her. She knows we aren't telling anyone but this is special for me to tell her. It's all I have from him to give her

Thank you for your care and support and I hope I cam get through these tough days weeks months and my family too. My heart Breaks for my great uncle she is his strength and best friend... He is a good man and I feel for him so much
Well that's an update from me I will keep you guys posted

Pennie


----------



## Morganceravol

Pennie- i am so so sorry! I can imagine how hard this must be for you! I want you to know that I am thinking and praying for you and your family! Stay strong! That is a super sweet idea about that name, what a special thing for her to have.

Also about the marykay, just wanted to let you know I do a flat rate shipping to canada of $4.99- sp whether you buy $4 worth or $400 lol :). I'm excited to get you started on marykay!


----------



## penniepie

That's great Morgan!! What's the website where I can browse products?

Thank you for your well wishes and prayers I really feel you guys are special and I'm glad we all found eachother. I'm going to try to stay strong pray for her peace


----------



## Morganceravol

Your are very welcome! :) my prayers are w you!
My website is www.Marykay.com/mceravolo and my email is [email protected]! :) let me know if you have questions at all! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

well ladies my boss flipped out royally again, lol. So I am offically done with work, I am sad that it had to come to this, but I am positive in thinking this is the Lord's plan for us and I wish her the best.

How is everyone doing? :) I am waiting for af to arrive next week or a little bean to get bigger. been super sick ( nauseas ) all week, but not sure if its just from the stress of conflict at work.


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Ladies my great aunt had been moved to palliative care.. We are nearing the end of our time with her. I'm so devastated but most of all sad she won't meet the little man she was so excited to see... I know she started knitting a blanket for him before she went back into the hospital... When the time comes I'm going to take it to a friend who knitts and ask her to show me how to finish it.. I have to have it for my little one.
> 
> We have decided to narrow the names down and pick one we love and tell her who hhis little man is so she has something to take with her. She knows we aren't telling anyone but this is special for me to tell her. It's all I have from him to give her
> 
> Thank you for your care and support and I hope I cam get through these tough days weeks months and my family too. My heart Breaks for my great uncle she is his strength and best friend... He is a good man and I feel for him so much
> Well that's an update from me I will keep you guys posted
> 
> Pennie

I am soooo sorry about your Great Aunt, my thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Aw Pennie so sorry! I just found out last week after 3 1/2 years my grandma's cancer is back! :( it seems pretty bad too in the bone they think. We will know details when as gets it from the doc on wed! I feel ur pain, we aren't even prego and I'm dying think my Grammy won't meet our babie :(. Know the lord has a plan but it really hurts. Praying for you girl!

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry, It seems it is a really tough time for us at the moment, you all have my support.


----------



## penniepie

Oh ladies this just doesn't seem to be our week!
Positive vibes I hope r coming out way... A little bean for mogan and dreambaby and some happier times for the ones in need... My good fried father just passes too... :( this all needs to be over with and more positive times need to be here


----------



## Kadan82

Sorry you guys are having it so rough :(! When it rains it pours huh? You are all in my prayers. Things will get better soon!

Well on a good note I had my official u/s yesterday! They did put me back to 9 weeks which I was expecting to be put back a little because of late ovulation but not that much. Oh well, the baby was squirming around and had a healthy HB of 168. It was so cute, looks just like a little gummy bear! My Hubby was so excited...it seems much more real to us now :).

Dreambaby...how is your pregnancy going? Everything ok?


----------



## Morganceravol

How exciting kaden!! :) I am gonna use ov tests next month if i don't get my bfp this cycle which I'm hoping! :)! Thanks for the prayers and well wishes!


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Sorry you guys are having it so rough :(! When it rains it pours huh? You are all in my prayers. Things will get better soon!
> 
> Well on a good note I had my official u/s yesterday! They did put me back to 9 weeks which I was expecting to be put back a little because of late ovulation but not that much. Oh well, the baby was squirming around and had a healthy HB of 168. It was so cute, looks just like a little gummy bear! My Hubby was so excited...it seems much more real to us now :).
> 
> Dreambaby...how is your pregnancy going? Everything ok?

Hi, I'm ok. I've bought an AngelSounds doppler and I have heard the little bean several times, so much more assured. My u/s isn't til July 12th (I'll be 13 weeks then !!!!) so I'm gutted it's sooo long to wait for.
They took blood last Tuesday and I haven't heard anything yet, so hopefully everything is ok there. I'm still feeling rough all day, everyday, but luckily do not actually vomit that much at all. We are gonna be due around the same time. My due date is 16/01/2012


----------



## Kadan82

Dreambaby, I'm sorry you are feeling sicky...that's no fun :(. I get sick every few days but it hasn't been horrible. That's great that you got a Doppler and can already hear the heartbeat! I ordered a hi bebe one off of eBay and should be getting it any day but I didn't know if I would be able to hear it yet. Since you can already hear yours that gives me some hope, now I can't wait to try! And yeah they moved my due date to January 13th (Friday the 13th)...ugh. But my midwife said it could be a little off because they are hard to measure when they are that small. I really think they will move it to an earlier date because I know I'm further along than they say but oh well, we will get it figured out. But anyways, I'm happy to hear everything is going well with your pregnancy, keep us updated :).


----------



## penniepie

Ladies!!
Thank god I wasn't in my car...
My car just got totaled while parked!!! :(
It's a write off. I'm just glad I wasn't in the car...


----------



## Morganceravol

Oh my goodness!! I am so glad you are okay!! How in the world did that happen?!


----------



## penniepie

I have no idea!! My guess is speeding was involved.. She said she sneezed while driving????


----------



## Morganceravol

That is just crazy! Well i am sorry about your car but glad you and baby are okay! :)

Speaking of baby, ladies?!' bump pictures!!


----------



## penniepie

oh i promise to take a photo of my monster bump tonight!


----------



## Morganceravol

Good you better!!! You too kaden!! So i have been meaning to ask you this forever is kaden your first name?! Cause I love that name! About 3 or so months ago i had a dream that i was prego w triplets and named them, kaden, kellan, Kirra. Haha if that dream comes true my belly will burst and my husband will faint lol.


----------



## penniepie

oh hahaha i would have fainted never mind my husband! if that was me! LOL


----------



## Morganceravol

Oh me too!! Haha lol!


----------



## Kadan82

Happy you are ok Pennie! That would be so scary!

Lol...what a dream morgan! I wouldn't mind twins but triplets?! Eeek! Haha. And no that's not my first name, my name is Kara and middle name Danielle so I just put the two first parts together cause I like that name too :). 

And I will try to post a pic soon but my "bump" is more bloat at this point I think!


----------



## Morganceravol

Haha I know we would love twins but triplets is just a tad too much!! Lol Aw that's such a pretty name! I am having a very strong peace this cycle! I am 10-12 Dpo and have had odd pains lately just dull feelings ad today had the tiniest pink ting in my cm IB?! Not trying to get ahead of myself! I am hopeful we will be baking a bun soon! :) can't wait to see bump pics!


----------



## Kadan82

That's great that you have peace about this cycle. I think being relaxed and not stressing about the whole ttc process makes a huge difference. I was like that the cycle before and the cycle I got my BFP. I just gave it all to God and decided to let him be in control instead of me trying to be in control and it was so much better! If you get your BFP that's awesome but if you don't then you know it's not quite the right time yet and enjoy another month with just you and your Hubby. Looking back, as much as I wanted it for over the last year, right now is the perfect time and I wouldnt change it even if I could!


----------



## Morganceravol

Kaden I feel the exact same way! It's not like we have a say in the time that we get pregnant why not just relax! I feel like my job was a big issue w all the stress as we all know the stress has a lot to do with why lots of women dont get pregnant. So yeah, its in God's hands and your right it happens at the most perfect time. I had a tiny bit of pink tinged CM today and nothing else and I have been crampy and sore boobs, nothing really different except that I almost feel like I'm pregnant, its a strange feeling. I am not really sure what it feels like but i just feel like my tummy in moving, ? I dunno maybe its in my head. lol


----------



## Kadan82

The pink tinged cm is a great sign. I didn't have that but I did have the sore boobs (and still do) and cramping. I think it totally sucks that pms and pregnancy symptoms are so similar. The month I got my BFP I kind of just had a "feeling" I was pregnant. I didn't let myself get my hopes up though because I had been let down so many times but looking back things were just a little bit different that month. So...you never know, that little memorial day getaway could have been just what you needed :)! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Morganceravol

That's how I am too kaden. I just feel like Its the right time, hoping so much by next month! We will be able to tell everyone on our anniversary if it works out that way! :) I like sub-cautiously keep my hand on my belly lol weird! Maybe, :) buy regardless it will be soon! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Any of you ladies that like skin care and make up, marykay is the #1 selling product! :) my website is www.marykay.com/mceravolo. This is my only job right now, but it is the most fun job ever!!' :)


----------



## penniepie

So my dad just told me my great aunt has 2-3 weeks :( and to top it off my husband flipped out on me and made me cry because he couldn't find something! While I was on the phone talking to my dad! :( sigh.


----------



## Morganceravol

Oh Pennie I'm so sorry! :( I would beat up ur husband if i could that is the last thing you need right now w all the stuff going on. I hope things get better!


----------



## Morganceravol

The wicked witch has come, in to month 6! We know it will be soon so super excited! Illl prob be off for a week cause we have family comin in town then we are out of town. But I will be back! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Fx for this next coming month Morgan!!!

I love the name Kaden too !!! 

That's mental about your car Pennie - I love my little car, I would cry if anyone hurt her !!! :grr:
I am very pleased you are safe though !!!


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,Sorry I have MIA my laptop keyboard is only working about 10% of the time so I can read and not type.

So glad to see everyone is doing well with their pregnancy.

Morgan,I have everything crossed that it happens for you soon!

Kaden,You need a pregnancy ticker so I can keep up with how your baby is growing!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## penniepie

Hi Ladies

Im glad to see everyone is doing fairly well!
Got my new car today - miss my old one but none the less this is a much more spacious and safer vehicle especially with LO on the way! 

Anything new around here?

We started out basement reno to move hubbys office downstairs and start the Nursery hopefully in August

Anyone else thinking about nurserys?


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey Ladies!!

I am doing a challenge with my MaryKay business, I am trying to get 24 ladies to spend $24 dollars in a week time!! It ends on tuesday! If you can help me complete this challenge let me know! :)

just waiting to ovulate, doo do dooo. lol :)


----------



## penniepie

oh oh oh okay!!! let me throw together my order tonight and send you something tomorrow!

Good luck may this ovulation time be UBER fertile for you!!!!!!! :)


P.S 13 weeks until my Mat Leave YIPPPEEEE


----------



## Morganceravol

Awesome penniee!! My Webiste is www.marykay.com/mceravolo.

THankss! I hope so too!! :)

so excited for being 13 weeksss! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

not being 13 weeks, but 13 weeks till your leave lollll. sometimes my brian and fingers don't communicate very well. haha


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies
I have been Mia.. I'm sorry... My great aunt passed last week and it has been a crazy tough last few days. Anyways how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Morganceravol

How is everyone doing?! Hope you all enjoyed your fourth of July! :) I am 5 Dpo, was on vaca doing ovulation, feeling good about the relaxing way! Will keep you updated! Super nauseas last night is that too early?


----------



## penniepie

11.5 weeks until im off! i can not wait!


----------



## Morganceravol

Yay that's exciting!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> How is everyone doing?! Hope you all enjoyed your fourth of July! :) I am 5 Dpo, was on vaca doing ovulation, feeling good about the relaxing way! Will keep you updated! Super nauseas last night is that too early?

I have known people to get symptoms really early, so fx :thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

First Scan, measuring 13 weeks 4 days. xx


----------



## Kadan82

Wow Dreambaby...that's great! So did they change your due date? We are really close now. You are 13+4 and I'm 13+5! how are u feeling? I've still been getting sick every few days and I'm exhausted all the time but besides that everything is wonderful :). 2 weeks from Friday (I'll b 16 weeks), we will b in Phoenix and I'm going to get a private u/s to find out gender. When are you finding out and what do u think u are having? I'm really hoping for a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy, which I will be just as happy about! Can't wait to find out so we can go shopping!!


----------



## Kadan82

Hey pennie...sorry about your great aunt :(. I hope you are doing better! So what theme did u decide to go with in the nursery? I'm so excited to start working on our nursery.

Morgan...how are you doing? Where are u in your cycle? 

Famof6...how's everything with you? Feeling ok? I don't have a ticker cause I can't figure out how. Ive tried and it doesn't work! I think it's because I always do it from my phone, I need to get my lazy butt up and try to do it on my laptop.


----------



## famof6

I am doing ok!Still feeling crappy and just counting down the weeks.Less than a 100 days now!:happydance:

Sending lots of girl vibes your way!!Can't wait to hear what you are having!


Morgan,When you testing?FX you caught that eggy!

dreambaby.Wow where has the time gone almost 14 weeks already!


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies!! I'm about to test again, been nauseous all week! Which is normal, but this morning I was dry heaving ugh not normal in my 2ww! Excited for you all! :)


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm about to test again, been nauseous all week! Which is normal, but this morning I was dry heaving ugh not normal in my 2ww! Excited for you all! :)

Yay sounds good!I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks famof6! We are hoping so!!


----------



## Morganceravol

It came out negative ugh! :(


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> It came out negative ugh! :(

What dpo are you?Didn't you say something about clomid?Not sure if that was you or not.


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm 11 or 12, ad is due Saturday. No I'm not on clomid, hopefully get prego before I have to!


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> I'm 11 or 12, ad is due Saturday. No I'm not on clomid, hopefully get prego before I have to!

Oh that is still early!Thats how it worked for me.I had script for clomid but got pregnant before I took it!lol


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm hoping so!! :) haha that's awesome!!


----------



## penniepie

Hi Ladies
Im doing ok - summer is flying by and its sooo busy around here
the basement reno is under way - my registry has 88 item (BLUSH) and i think im ready to go! My shower is Aug 14th and im so excited!
My stepmom and Mother is law planned it at this little family restaurant
ive decided on going with a very simple nursery:

The White crib is the one my parents got us and the brown crib has the bedding we registered for


What does everyone think?

We have neutral walls and mocha hard wood floors
 



Attached Files:







6069329_image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









Capture.JPG
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 1









IKEA Hemnes 8 dr. dresser.JPG
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0









324-40_PebblesCribSet_Room.jpg
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Wow Dreambaby...that's great! So did they change your due date? We are really close now. You are 13+4 and I'm 13+5! how are u feeling? I've still been getting sick every few days and I'm exhausted all the time but besides that everything is wonderful :). 2 weeks from Friday (I'll b 16 weeks), we will b in Phoenix and I'm going to get a private u/s to find out gender. When are you finding out and what do u think u are having? I'm really hoping for a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy, which I will be just as happy about! Can't wait to find out so we can go shopping!!

Hiya :hi:
Yer they changed my due date to the 13th Jan (which just happens to be a Friday - ahhhhhhh!!!)
Baby looked so beautiful and was determined to try to sleep through the scan on his tummy! It took quite alot of jiggling around and poking to get him to flip over for his picture. Sorry if you can't see it. I can't figure out how to get my picture on - its just a simple fugi camera pic - any ideas ??
I feel much much better and don't feel nauseous anymore, hopefully yours will pass soon too !!
I have had a strong feeling from the beginning that he is a boy ! 
I have guessed quite a number of bumps correct so I think I'm right (I don't mind which it is).
We are finding out the sex at 20 weeks, I think 18 weeks is the earliest they do private gender scans here in the UK, so we might aswell wait until then.
:hugs: to all you ladies -
pennie - Love the nursery furniture !!!
Morg - Got fx for you, it's got to be your turn soon !!:dust:
Fam - It's annoying your still feeling rough ! I really hope the time flys by for you - yes it certainly has for me.


----------



## penniepie

Ladies around the same as me how much weight have u gained? I feel like I look huge :(
I want to say I roughly am at about 22 lb weight gain I'm freaking out! I'm 28 weeks in a few days 

What should I do!


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Ladies around the same as me how much weight have u gained? I feel like I look huge :(
> I want to say I roughly am at about 22 lb weight gain I'm freaking out! I'm 28 weeks in a few days
> 
> What should I do!

Dont stress it hun.I have put on 30lbs.I will try to put up a bump pic tomorrow.


----------



## famof6

ok the 1st pic is 4 months before I got pregnant

2nd pic is today I am huge!lol
 



Attached Files:







62060_1634537508479_1387924606_1730525_4673992_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4









001.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Morganceravol

Omg so cute!


----------



## Morganceravol

Af is due in the morning grr! Hoping she stays away, don't think so that.


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Af is due in the morning grr! Hoping she stays away, don't think so that.

STAY AWAY YOU BAD, BAD :witch: :gun::grr:


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...hope this is your month!!

Famof6...SO cute. And your body before pregnancy was amazing. Never would have guessed you have already had kids! Has it been easy for you to lose the weight after your pregnancies?

Pennie...your nursey is going to be so cute! I will have to post pics of mine when we get it finished.

Dreambaby...if you are due January 13th then we have the same exact due date! They changed mine from Jan 6 to the 13th. I'm 14 weeks today :). Have you got a bump yet? I have a little one and took a pic on my phone but haven't figured out how to put it on here. 

I'm so excited about being prego but still kind of feel like it's just a dream. We are moving into our new house this next week. Can't wait to work on the nursery :)!


----------



## famof6

Kaden,Thanks but I don't think I ever got back to my pre preg body after my children and with this being #5 I see it even taking longer to lose the weight.lol.I am sure I will get there slowly but surely.It usually takes me about 8 months total with a lot of ab exercises.I love my ab roller.

Ladies,I could use some prayers for our baby girl we have decided to name Jordyn Grace:).I have been having pressure like cramps for about 3 days and started bleeding Thursday night.I spent 24 hrs in L&D and they could not find out where the bleeding is coming from.My dr said sometimes not knowing where the bleeding is coming from is a good thing???I was put on complete bedrest and starting Monday thats my next dr appt I can be on my feet again for 3 minutes at a time and start driving again.They gave me the shot to help develop her lungs and I go tomorrow to get another one.Praying she stays cooking for a lot longer!

I hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Kaden,Thanks but I don't think I ever got back to my pre preg body after my children and with this being #5 I see it even taking longer to lose the weight.lol.I am sure I will get there slowly but surely.It usually takes me about 8 months total with a lot of ab exercises.I love my ab roller.
> 
> Ladies,I could use some prayers for our baby girl we have decided to name Jordyn Grace:).I have been having pressure like cramps for about 3 days and started bleeding Thursday night.I spent 24 hrs in L&D and they could not find out where the bleeding is coming from.My dr said sometimes not knowing where the bleeding is coming from is a good thing???I was put on complete bedrest and starting Monday thats my next dr appt I can be on my feet again for 3 minutes at a time and start driving again.They gave me the shot to help develop her lungs and I go tomorrow to get another one.Praying she stays cooking for a lot longer!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!


I will definately be praying for her :hugs: "Stay strong little Jordyn"


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Morgan...hope this is your month!!
> 
> Famof6...SO cute. And your body before pregnancy was amazing. Never would have guessed you have already had kids! Has it been easy for you to lose the weight after your pregnancies?
> 
> Pennie...your nursey is going to be so cute! I will have to post pics of mine when we get it finished.
> 
> Dreambaby...if you are due January 13th then we have the same exact due date! They changed mine from Jan 6 to the 13th. I'm 14 weeks today :). Have you got a bump yet? I have a little one and took a pic on my phone but haven't figured out how to put it on here.
> 
> I'm so excited about being prego but still kind of feel like it's just a dream. We are moving into our new house this next week. Can't wait to work on the nursery :)!


Yep dd 13th Jan !!!!
I have no bump yet :shrug: It's quite dis-heartening. I have bought little bits for the nursery already (yer I know probably too early), we are going for the 'Zanzibar Nursery Range', go on google and check it out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Morganceravol

So annoying when you know she is coming but she just take forever Grr! I got a bfn this morning so positive this isn't my month, on to month seven.


----------



## Kadan82

Famof6...I'm sorry you are going through that :(. Did they check to see if you were dilated or if your cervix has thinned out at all? Well I'll be praying for you and little Jordyn Grace (very cute) and keep us updated. I'm sure with 4 other kids being on bedrest is near impossible! Just relax and let your OH do all the work.

Dreambaby...I've never heard the word Zanzibar but I looked it up and it's jungle theme right? That's really cute. I'm pretty sure I'm doing the jungle theme too cause I love animal print and you can do it for boy or girl. We will both have to post pics :).


----------



## Kadan82

I'm sorry Morgan :(. I know it's tough but try to stay positive and know it will happen. But just so you know the month I got my BFP I knew she was coming any minute cause I had been having cramps for a few days but then she never showed up. So it's hard to really ever know for sure...stupid pms symptoms are usually the same as early pregnancy symptoms...so annoying!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks kaden. Was she late for you when you got ur bfp?


----------



## Kadan82

I got my BFP 11dpo, but that's early. She was already late though cause she usually showed up 9-10 dpo so I knew something was up :).

So I got to see my little munchkin tonight. I'm at work and one of my friends is really good with the ultrasound machine so we had fun with it for 30 minutes or so. The baby was really active but it was hiding it's little parts so we couldn't tell if it's a boy or girl. Gonna try again in a week or so...can't wait to find out!


----------



## Morganceravol

I'm not using opk so I could have ovulated later, she still isn't here. The only thing that is different this month is normally I start cramping at like 7dpo and I had a few cramps yesterday but that's all!


----------



## Morganceravol

so i think I started my period last night, I had light pink on the tissue when I wiped. I started to get cramps as well, so I put on a pad and went back to bed, bout 4 am. but nothing was on it when I woke up and only light pink, but lots of pieces small but pink, of like tissue. I havent had this before, maybe its just an odd period.


----------



## penniepie

Hey ladies 
Just popping in!
So far doing okay....except for the awful back pain!!!
Famof6 I'm sending prayers that that little cuties with stay in longer!!! What a beautiful name I love it!

Morgan, if that's her then damn her!!!! If it's not test again!!

I can't believe I'm already 28 weeks.. Starting week 29 tomorrow!!
Hubby and I still aren't doing too well we may be doing some counciling before baby 
It's so embarrassing we havent even been married a year

Well less than a month till my shower! And 8.5 weeks until mat leave!!


----------



## Morganceravol

She finally arrived yesterday Grrrr!!! Oh well hope it will be our time soon!! Praying for you and hubby!! Yay for almost 29 weeks! :) happy for all you ladies!


----------



## Kadan82

Sorry Morgan! Keep the positive attitude and it will happen when u least expect it!

Yay Pennie...I can't believe u are already 29 weeks! I feel like I'm never gonna get there. How long do u get for maternity leave? 
Don't be embarrassed about you and your hubby's issues. So many married couples will tell you that the first year is one of the hardest, you definitely aren't alone on that! 

Famof6...how are you doing? Been praying for you!


----------



## penniepie

Hey Kadan
I know to be honest it has felt like I have been pregnant forever sometimes!
I heard 3 rd tri goes by sloooow!

I get a year off which starts oct 12 th but I'm taking some vacation time 3 weeks before 
How much time do you get?


----------



## famof6

Kaden,I am doing better.Dr appt went well.He is leaving me on modified bedrest not sure why as the bleeding has stopped.He told me no driving and I am going to try not to much but with 4 kids they always need to go somewhere.I am still having some terrible cramping hoping I don't have it for the next 12 weeks.

Morgan,:hugs:I also hope it happens soon for you!

Pennie,Wow a whole year off that is amazing no wonder you are excited for your leave to start.


----------



## penniepie

Fam I'm glad things are going fairly well take it easy ad much as you can with that busy household

Yeah a year! We are very lucky here in canada


----------



## penniepie

where is everybody?


----------



## Kadan82

That's what I was wondering! I guess there is nothing too exciting going on right now. I have been so busy between moving into our new house and working. Tomorrow we are going to Phoenix to visit my hubby's family and I made an appointment for a private ultrasound to find out what we are having...I can't wait :)! My feeling is it's a boy but I just want to know for sure!!


----------



## penniepie

Good Luck Kadan!!! so exciting - i remember i was counting the days until my appot to find out the gender!


----------



## famof6

Kaden,I hope you get a peek at what your little one is!

Pennie,have you got any shopping done?I am trying to finish up the last bit.


Ok,ladies I thought we had narrowed down the name but for some reason we keep going back to Addison so I think we are just keep Jordyn and Addison and pick when the time comes.lol


----------



## famof6

Pennie,Oops just seen you are having a shower you are probably going to wait until after that to do the shopping.:thumbup:


----------



## Kadan82

Famof6...both of those names are really cute! My brother and SIL are thinking about naming their baby girl Addison or Addelyn (not sure on that spelling). Once you see her I'm sure one of the names will fit her perfectly :).


----------



## penniepie

Hey Fam!
I am trying to hold back from shopping!!! lol My shower is in a couple weeks so i should wait until after then forsure but its so hard to resist!

How is baby famof6 doing? lol
Love the name choices - both of them - maybe just take a look at her and decide then! great idea!


----------



## penniepie

i just saw my best friends new twins last night at the hospital! They were amazing - so healthy and big! 5 lb 14oz! and they both have their own unique features lol
They were absolutely adorable - so calm quiet and amazing!!! - 2 boys!!!
They were in and out in one night the boys are healthy and happy!


----------



## dreambaby

Hi ladies :hi::friends:
I'm glad to see everyone is doing well.
I love those names suggested too. It's girls names we are struggling with, our favourites are: Quinn, Imogen, Summer and Naomi.

We are having a private gender scan on our wedding anniversary, the 7th August. Only just over a week to wait. I thought definately a boy until I saw the scan and know I really don't know. I can't wait to find out. We have already picked a boys name: Rhys Ethan Anstey.

I have been given sooo many clothes from people that they were going to throw them away (both boys and girls). Saves money I guess, they are all really good condition too. So we probably wont need to buy loads of new clothes.

Kadan - can't wait to find out what you are having !!!


----------



## penniepie

Dreambaby,

I love Quinn and Naomi and Ethan!!

I look forward to hearing about your scan so far im the only one on team blue! LOL
I agree dont throw away those clothes! thats amazing! we got quite a few also and until you find out i say hang onto them!!!

How much mat leave to you all get and do you get some top up in payment while you are off?


----------



## famof6

Dreambaby,I am going to guess boy since you are having the scan on my DS's Bday.lol

Pennie,Are you in the October mommy group on FB that Coffee started?I think its mostly ladies from BnB.Everyone is very friendly there.


----------



## penniepie

Oh no I'm not I didn't know there was a 
group!


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Oh no I'm not I didn't know there was a
> group!

Well if you want to check it out its on my groups Heather Pless


----------



## Kadan82

Hey girls! So we found out today that we are going to have a BOY! I wasn't surprised at all...I had been telling everyone that we were going to have a boy and my intuition was correct. He was SO precious during the ultrasound, he had his arms behind his head just chillin'...haha. She said I was measuring a week ahead so my due date should be back to Jan 6th. But anyways, just wanted to share the news, it's so much more fun now that we know what we are having :)!


----------



## penniepie

Yay Kadan!!! Congrats!!! Welcome to team blue!!!!!! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan - OOOhhhh how lovely a little man of your own, I think ours is a little man too, but we'll see.

Pennie - names are sooooo difficult, I had no idea how much more difficult it is to pick a name for your own child.
I am going to get about 5 months of decent pay and then about another 2 months of half pay, and then rubbish pay after that. I am going on Maternity leave mid-Decmeber (college Christmas holidays) and then don't intend to go back until the fllowing September when the new college year begins.

Fam - I think boy too !!


Morgan - Where are you at?? Hope everything is well.


----------



## Morganceravol

Congrats kaden!! yay!! 

I ovulated this weekend, so yeahh just hanging out and waiting!! :)


----------



## famof6

Morganceravol said:


> Congrats kaden!! yay!!
> 
> I ovulated this weekend, so yeahh just hanging out and waiting!! :)

Yay,Hoping you caught that eggy.I just seen your beach pics on FB.You 2 are going to have some beautiful babies!!:happydance:


----------



## penniepie

Do any of you watch Entourage?


----------



## Kadan82

No...my husband has always said he wants to but we never have! It's on HBO, right? We just got HBO and I love True Blood.


----------



## penniepie

I'm telling you.., find a way to start at season one and watch them all it's a great show!!!! And Adrian Grenier is not bad on the eyes lol


----------



## dreambaby

It's a boy !!!!!!!!!!
Team :blue:

He had his legs up over his head for most of the scan and was not shy at all :haha:

We are soooo happy, I just knew I had a little boy in there !!!


----------



## famof6

dreambaby said:


> It's a boy !!!!!!!!!!
> Team :blue:
> 
> He had his legs up over his head for most of the scan and was not shy at all :haha:
> 
> We are soooo happy, I just knew I had a little boy in there !!!

Congrats,Boys are so much fun.What am I talking about all babies are wonderful!!:happydance:


----------



## Kadan82

Congrats dreambaby!! Isn't it crazy how you just knew it was a boy? It's our motherly instincts already working :). So we are both having boys and almost have the same due dates, maybe they will b born on the same day! Well I'm so happy for you, it makes it even more exciting when we know what we are having. The day we found out we went and bought some cute boy outfits, it was so much fun!


----------



## dreambaby

Thanx guys, it is definately more exciting now we know, going shopping tomorrow for some cute little man outfits !!!

It would be really smart if our boys did have the same due date!
All my nephews and my niece came 1 - 2 weeks early, I hope this little one is the same.


----------



## penniepie

Wow so many little boys! Congrats!
That 3 on the blue team!! Lol


----------



## Morganceravol

Ladies I'm so so tired! How is everyone doing? I'll be testing if af is late, another good gf just tolde she is pregnant hmmf. I'm so happy for her bit bummed at the same
Time! Okay so this may be way tmi, I think I have an infection, but I've had it for like over a week that never happens! I was looking around lol and noticed tiny white bumps at the vaginal opening. I've read that happens w year sometimes in early
Preg. Amy ideas? It's not a STD I know that haha. Miss you ladies hope to join you soon!


----------



## Morganceravol

Yeast*


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Ladies I'm so so tired! How is everyone doing? I'll be testing if af is late, another good gf just tolde she is pregnant hmmf. I'm so happy for her bit bummed at the same
> Time! Okay so this may be way tmi, I think I have an infection, but I've had it for like over a week that never happens! I was looking around lol and noticed tiny white bumps at the vaginal opening. I've read that happens w year sometimes in early
> Preg. Amy ideas? It's not a STD I know that haha. Miss you ladies hope to join you soon!

I hope your time is soon too, still praying for you and throwing dust your way :dust:
I am not sure what the little white bumps could be, maybe just some over productive glands. I wouldn't worry too much if they are not itchy. I would only worry if you are swollen down there or have smelly discharge with it, or if they change in size at all. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come. :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Hmm Morgan, I don't know what that would be. Possibly a yeast infection. If it's uncomfortable or doesn't go away soon then I would go to the dr to get it checked out. That would be great if it's an early pregnancy sign! How many dpo's are you?


Ok so now that we know we are having a boy we have to decide on a name. The ones we like right now are...

Gavin Kai
Gavin Kash
Gage Zander

Which one do you girls like best out of those?


----------



## Morganceravol

I love Gavin Kai!! :) all are cute though! I'll keep you guys undated?


----------



## dreambaby

Yep i think Gavin Kai is my favourate !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Morganceravol

My period is due on Tuesday so we shall see, I am about 10 dpo! Having odd stomach pain. Hopeful!!


----------



## penniepie

Gavin Kai as well!!


----------



## penniepie

Baby shower tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

exciting!! :) have fun!!

I woke up feel awful today :( sore thoat, low fever and just achy! Hope its a good sign and not just a getting sick, blahh!


----------



## penniepie

Sick feeling is a good sign! My whole first tri I felt like I had the flu


----------



## Morganceravol

Let's hope it's the same for me! I'm so achey! Feel like I'm a gonna puke, but hungry l. Sore throat but no fever so far. Just feel like poo!


----------



## Morganceravol

Temp us 99.1 this morning, stuffy nose still feel yuckt. Shoot pains in breasts, but have mild af cramps I feel out. Boo I really thought we had done it!


----------



## dreambaby

I've got my fingers crossed for you, it sounds very promising !!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## penniepie

agree!!! promising!! FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks ladies! Im so confused though no af yet she was due yesterday, I have had some cramps but not a ton. I just wish if she was coming that she just would instead of Golding out!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Thanks ladies! Im so confused though no af yet she was due yesterday, I have had some cramps but not a ton. I just wish if she was coming that she just would instead of Golding out!

It's a cruel game !!! Hopefully it is all good signs.:thumbup:


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...I know I've told u but the month I got my BFP I had a sore throat and cramps a few days before af was due. My mom knew we were ttc and asked me if I thought that could b the month and I said no way, I'm already having cramps! But it was...so fingers crossed for u!!

Pennie...how was ur shower?!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks kaden! I will keep you updated! I actually Forgot you had a sore throat and everything! Maybe it is good news! I shall let you ladies know! Thanks for all the encouragement, I wanna see bump pictures please! :)


----------



## penniepie

Oh my goodness my shower was amazing!!! I had over 60 items on my registry and it was emptied!!! Lol we got everything!!! And so many cute clothes!!!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

That is so awesome Pennie! How exciting it must make it all seem so real! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Thanks kaden! I will keep you updated! I actually Forgot you had a sore throat and everything! Maybe it is good news! I shall let you ladies know! Thanks for all the encouragement, I wanna see bump pictures please! :)

Here are some pictures of my youngest cat chillin next to bump. She has a little brain damage so you may think she looks quite 'different', but she is a very happy cat and has taken to chillin out and sleeping next to bump. My husband's a bit upset because she has always slept on his lap in the evenings up til now.


----------



## Morganceravol

Dream- you are so so cute! I love it! And your cat is too cute! ;)


----------



## dreambaby

Thankyou, my bump is very petite at the moment, but to be honest I'm only 
5ft tall so I would be suprised if I end up with a totally massive bump. If I do I will be falling over alot because my :holly: are heavy enough :haha:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Oh my goodness my shower was amazing!!! I had over 60 items on my registry and it was emptied!!! Lol we got everything!!! And so many cute clothes!!!!!

That is sooooo great. I am pleased it all went well for you hun. :thumbup:


----------



## Morganceravol

Haha aw that's so funny! Well it'd super cute, I'm only 5'3 so I'll prob have a big bump as well!


----------



## penniepie

Dreambaby - your cat looks just like mine!! except mine is about 15 yrs old - so she is getting quite grumpy!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Morganceravol

Where are your bump pictures kaden and Pennie!?? :)


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Dreambaby - your cat looks just like mine!! except mine is about 15 yrs old - so she is getting quite grumpy!!!!!!

She's cute. I've old an elderly, slightly grumpy one too. He is hyperthyroid, so he gets quite crazy at times. Bless the kitties, I love, love love them. I have four !!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Where are your bump pictures kaden and Pennie!?? :)

You tested recently ????? :test:


----------



## Morganceravol

I haven't tested yet I'm freaking out, I'm nervous! I want to but I wanna be sure I've waiting long enough!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> I haven't tested yet I'm freaking out, I'm nervous! I want to but I wanna be sure I've waiting long enough!

How regular are your cycles ??


----------



## Morganceravol

They are usually spot on! I just took a digi that I found, negative :(. I just don't get it, I wasn't even spotting this month cause I didn't think I was pregnant. I just don't get why I'm late if I'm not!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> They are usually spot on! I just took a digi that I found, negative :(. I just don't get it, I wasn't even spotting this month cause I didn't think I was pregnant. I just don't get why I'm late if I'm not!

It's not over until the evil :witch: arrives, I'm still keeping positive for you. :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

any word?


----------



## penniepie

we just had an earthquake felt here! you ladies?


----------



## Kadan82

I heard about the earthquake. That's crazy Pennie...r u ok? We have had a couple small earthquakes here (years ago) but we are only 2 states away from california so I would expect it more than there! 

Morgan? How's it going? I'll try to put some pics up if I can figure it out!


----------



## dreambaby

I hope you guys are all ok. We don't get earthquakes here in the UK, well not that I've ever heard of. Stay safe all. :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Hi Ladies,

Things are getting worse and worse with my husband and its looking like things are going to end i will keep you posted


----------



## dreambaby

I'm sorry to hear that Penny. I am thinking of you. You must think of yourself and baby and we are here to talk to no matter what you decide. :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

I'm so sorry Pennie :(. If u need to talk or vent we are here for u! :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies, af arrived four days late, blah. My pain has been so so so intense!! So with that said, I am going on Tuesday for laparoscopic surgery for my endo! :( I'm hopeful though cause my doctor is awesome and he is also going to take a look at my tubes and check for blockages and flush them out! I am so happy he is on board and doesn't think I'm crazy for being a bit worried why we haven't conceived yet. So praying the surgery goes very smoothly and that we will have a bun in the oven by Xmas! :) how is everyone doing?

Pennie - so sorry :( I will be praying for you. You do what's best for you and that precious baby.


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies, wow its been a long time! how is everyone ive been reading but boy..i havent been on since like MARCH! some are doing well and some not...i needa keep reading i spose!


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...I was wondering what happened! Well I'm sorry about af but so happy that you are going to get the surgery for your endo. My bff had that done and it helped her with her pain a lot and the recovery wasn't too bad. That's great that he is going to check and flush your tubes. I got pregnant the month I had that done and I heard that's pretty common!

Hlynn! What the heck happened to you?! Where did you go? Were you just taking a break? Well it looks like a congrats is in order :). I'm so happy you caught that eggy!

Famof6...is everything going ok??


----------



## hlynn

well kadan, me and DH split up actually at the end of March, and this is baby was a complete surprise! lol well when i took a test and it was + this was the first place i thought to come too..soo here i am lol how have u been? yay u got pregnant! due in January oh thats soo soon!


----------



## famof6

Pennie,So sorry to do that I agree with everyone else do whats best for you and babes:hugs:

Hlynn,Congrats..

Morgan,YAY for testing!I hope everything goes perfect with surgery.I also got pregnant the same cycle as my hsg!!

Kaden,I am doing well..Getting a little fed up and ready to meet this little girl already.I have started going to the dr weekly now so maybe the time will fly by.So how are you and babes doing?

Dreambaby,How are you??


----------



## dreambaby

hlynn said:


> hey ladies, wow its been a long time! how is everyone ive been reading but boy..i havent been on since like MARCH! some are doing well and some not...i needa keep reading i spose!

Hiya, congrats on your :bfp: !!!!!!! How are things at the moment? :flower:


----------



## dreambaby

famof6 said:


> Pennie,So sorry to do that I agree with everyone else do whats best for you and babes:hugs:
> 
> Hlynn,Congrats..
> 
> Morgan,YAY for testing!I hope everything goes perfect with surgery.I also got pregnant the same cycle as my hsg!!
> 
> 
> Kaden,I am doing well..Getting a little fed up and ready to meet this little girl already.I have started going to the dr weekly now so maybe the time will fly by.So how are you and babes doing?
> 
> Dreambaby,How are you??

I bet you are getting impatient, I would be !!!!
We are doing well, Ethan is wiggling about all the time which is comforting. :happydance: I can't wait to meet him !!!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies, af arrived four days late, blah. My pain has been so so so intense!! So with that said, I am going on Tuesday for laparoscopic surgery for my endo! :( I'm hopeful though cause my doctor is awesome and he is also going to take a look at my tubes and check for blockages and flush them out! I am so happy he is on board and doesn't think I'm crazy for being a bit worried why we haven't conceived yet. So praying the surgery goes very smoothly and that we will have a bun in the oven by Xmas! :) how is everyone doing?
> 
> Pennie - so sorry :( I will be praying for you. You do what's best for you and that precious baby.

I am feeling very positive for you Morgan. fx :thumbup:
Come on bean !!!!:dust:


----------



## penniepie

I'm 34 weeks.... I feel like crap! I just have this feeling I'm going to have him early


----------



## Morganceravol

So happy for you hlynn!! :) I saw your teeny lil bump on fb soo cutee!


----------



## penniepie

How is everyone doing? 
Im working on the nursery this Sunday. My dad is building the crib and my stepmom is helping ne organize all the baby things
Currently I have high blood pressure and I'm being monitored once a week. I did a few tests for preclempsia and I go again Monday to get results and checked again 

How are u ladies?


----------



## penniepie

And 12 working days until I'm off for a year!!


----------



## hlynn

Thanks everyone! I am doing ok, just really sick and tired all of the time, just wanna sleep, i feel sick to my stomach and i get headaches, blah.! but thanks for all of the congrats! how is everyone else doing??


----------



## Morganceravol

Surgery went very well! He found all the endo and one that was the biggest issuer was twisted around my right ovary pulling it down. So fingers crossed that was our big issue with fertility and pain! My tubes look good! Now recovery, come on haha! I was throwing up all day the day of the surgery but feeling much better today, able to get up and walk more! 


Hope everyone is well! ;)


----------



## hlynn

Glad everything went well morgancervol! :thumbup: recovery is the worst for sure, but fingers crossed this was the thing that you needed!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Surgery went very well! He found all the endo and one that was the biggest issuer was twisted around my right ovary pulling it down. So fingers crossed that was our big issue with fertility and pain! My tubes look good! Now recovery, come on haha! I was throwing up all day the day of the surgery but feeling much better today, able to get up and walk more!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well! ;)

I am sooooo pleased that they have fixed this issue for you. I have good feelings its your time very soon. :hugs: Rest up and stay as positive as you can.


----------



## Kadan82

Yay Morgan! Sounds like you really needed to have that surgery. I hope you feel back to normal soon and can start working on baby making again :).

Pennie...have you gotten your pre eclampsia test results back? I know that can be scary and having high blood pressure can make you feel pretty crappy :(. But it's getting so close to time for your little man to be here! Are you ready?

I've been doing pretty good. Still getting sick about every other day. I'm starting to think I may be one of those "lucky" ones who is sick the entire pregnancy :(. I will be 24 weeks on Friday...such a good feeling to have made it this far, praying it ends as smoothly as the first half!


----------



## penniepie

I got my results back and im clear! also my blood pressure came down so things are looking good....i was also told him head is incredibly low - so really anytime he can come but who knows i say that now and next thing you know im here at 42 weeks saying i want him out! LOL
But really any time - im not feeling the greatest and getting a lot of pressure....My last week of work is next week which will put me a 37.5 weeks so im going to do all my bending and cleaning the floors and walking...and maybe get some action going!


----------



## famof6

I hope everyone is doing well:flower:

I went back to the dr this morning.Babies head is engaged and I am 2cm dilated.He said everything else is favorable whatever that means.He is a man of few words so thats all I got.

Pennie,glad to hear you got the all clear!


Kaden,I am still sick to this day.I almost had to vomit during my ultrasound today.I hope it eases up for you soon!


----------



## penniepie

i wish my OB would check me for dilation! - somehow i think about at least 1cm or 2 - i know my cervix is very mushy (sorry too much info) and open


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> i wish my OB would check me for dilation! - somehow i think about at least 1cm or 2 - i know my cervix is very mushy (sorry too much info) and open

My dr does not start checking until 38 weeks but he was doing the strep b swab anyway so he offered.He also said it was because my 1st was born at 36 weeks.I have not been feeling around up there I am scared and today he said he could feel babys head so now I really am not going to be up in there.lol


----------



## Kadan82

Wow famof6 and Pennie...it's getting so so close! My SIL who is due Oct 9th is getting really uncomfortable too. She said she has tons of pressure cause she is so low. 

Pennie...so happy your test results came back clear :). So have you really been able to feel your cervix yourself? I have nurse friends of mine who said that they check themselves but I can't imagine trying to find a position to be able to do that at 9 months prego...haha. 

Famof6...yay for 2cm! Maybe you will be one of those who don't even know you are in labor until you are 4 or 5 cm. That would make labor go faster, which I guess since you've had a few previous babies it will go pretty fast anyways :)!

Don't remember if we have talked about this but are ya'll planning to do it natural or with IV drugs 
or an epidural? I got my butt chewed on this forum for saying I'm going to get an epidural. Someone told me how stupid I was for already deciding I wanted one since I'd never even had a baby and didn't know what it would be like. But working in L&D I have seen plenty of labors and personally feel thats what I want. I think it's a personal decision and no one should be criticized for what they choose...ugh!


----------



## Kadan82

Dreambaby...are you feeling the baby move like crazy? I am and I love it. My Hubby and I like to just lie in bed and watch my tummy ripple around, it's such a weird but amazing feeling at the same time!

Hlynn...how r you feeling? I'm sorry to hear about you and your hubby :(. I always hear stories like yours about how you try so long to get pregnant and then when you decide to stop trying...surprise!! TTC can be so stressful. So it says you have been predicted a girl? Do you feel like that's what you are having?


----------



## penniepie

Hi Ladies
Nursery almost complete! a couple shelves on the wall and curtains and i should have some pics for you either tonight or tomorrow!! :)
I hope LO likes elephants! LOL


----------



## penniepie

Kadan - I have been able to feel my cervix but i have only checked twice and i wouldnt check unless i super super cleaned and sanitized my hands lol
But my female doc has always been surprised with how intune i am at feeling and noticing things - i think i have always had a lower certix so its not hard to feel for - yes its hard at 8 months LOL but it isnt too bad if you are in the shower and standing with a leg up....lol i know too much info....i have heard of women checking and feeling the head - i think i would freak out if i did LOL


----------



## famof6

Kaden,I will most likely be getting an epi as long as there is time:)I have had one with all of my deliveries and never had a problem.I was induced with the last 2 and had a epi..Total from start to end was under 8 hrs.My body,my choice.Don't give what other people say another thought:)


----------



## dreambaby

Pennie/Fam - Wow - you ladies are certainly progressing by the sounds of it, any day then !!!!! :happydance:

Kaden - Baby is wiggling about all day, every day, bless him!! Going back to work seems to have amused him. I love feeling him move and it makes me feel very in love already !! :cloud9:
I had lots of noisy students around me for the first time today since July and he was the most still that he has ever been- I reckon he was finding all the noise facinating.


----------



## penniepie

24 days remaining!
This is crazy! Lol


----------



## penniepie

where is everyone! how is everyone doing?


----------



## Coffee Lover

hiya, I am here. :)


----------



## penniepie

Me being super curious just tested out my breast pump...I got some colostrum then a tense feeling in my tummy and I freaked out and stopped lol

Thought I would share haha


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Me being super curious just tested out my breast pump...I got some colostrum then a tense feeling in my tummy and I freaked out and stopped lol
> 
> Thought I would share haha

Yes they say nipple stimulation brings on strong contractions and therefore labor:)


Just curious what pump did you get?I still have not gone one.


----------



## penniepie

I just got the mipump 1st years - I refuse to spend 200+ on one
It was $46 bucks! Electric I'm going to grab a manual one too just incase

A friend of mine spent $250 on the medela, her fussy son refused a bottle so she breast fed him and now he is on formula! What a waste!!


Just my thoughts! But I have read the Isis avent and simplest are good!
For manual I'm going to get the avent manual it's onsale here in Canada for $40 and I have a gift card... In case I want to pump anywhere or more quietly :)


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> I just got the mipump 1st years - I refuse to spend 200+ on one
> It was $46 bucks! Electric I'm going to grab a manual one too just incase
> 
> A friend of mine spent $250 on the medela, her fussy son refused a bottle so she breast fed him and now he is on formula! What a waste!!
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts! But I have read the Isis avent and simplest are good!
> For manual I'm going to get the avent manual it's onsale here in Canada for $40 and I have a gift card... In case I want to pump anywhere or more quietly :)

Thanks I have one of the avent doubles in my cart on amazon just havent bought it.I think its around$90 on sale.I read really good reviews on it though.


----------



## penniepie

Yes good choice!!! Go for it!


----------



## dreambaby

I don't know if its a normal feeling, but the idea of a breast pump scares me slightly. I wouldn't even know how to use one !!! :blush:


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> hiya, I am here. :)

Not long for you now !!!! Good luck with it all. :thumbup:


----------



## penniepie

im the opposite! the thought of someone sucking on my boobs freaks me out! LOL


----------



## penniepie

yay my last day of work!


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> yay my last day of work!

woohoo !!! That must feel soooo great. Now put those feet up as much as possible.:flower:


----------



## penniepie

Any ladies feeling any signs of labour yet?


----------



## penniepie

Hey guys!
Doc says baby is sooooo low he is right there and he will be a one push baby
I'm 1 cm dilated! She said he is going to be early!


----------



## penniepie

Where is everyone?


----------



## famof6

I am here Pennie:thumbup:


I hope she doesnt mind me posting but Coffeelover had her baby girl yesterday.Mom and baby are doing well.I hope she comes to update when she gets time.


----------



## penniepie

Oh wow!!!! :) so exciting!!!!
Congrats to her and her family can't wait to see pics!!!!
Thanks for the update fam!


----------



## famof6

Looks like I forgot to post here but if baby doesnt come on her own I will be induced on the 11th which is also my brothers bday:happydance:


----------



## LaLaJaii

TTC conceive for the last 9 month after been on the depo. no luck yet. baby dust to everyone!! :)


----------



## penniepie

Ladies I feel terrible. Awful cramping with loose bowel movements (sorry tmi) the cramping sucks! To be honest a Braxton hicks is more manageable I get horrible cramping when my bowels get like this..I had Ibs but it's been great all pregnancy! Now this!


----------



## famof6

penniepie said:


> Ladies I feel terrible. Awful cramping with loose bowel movements (sorry tmi) the cramping sucks! To be honest a Braxton hicks is more manageable I get horrible cramping when my bowels get like this..I had Ibs but it's been great all pregnancy! Now this!


I have had this since last friday.My dr told me today that is a clear out g ettingready for labor and yes the cramps are terrible..

I go back to the dr Thursday.He seems to think this baby is huge and wants to get a better idea of how much she weighs.


----------



## Kadan82

Hey ladies! Congrats to Coffee Lover, hope she posts some pics soon. It's so exciting...the first baby of our little group!!

Famof6 & pennie - I know it sucks but diarrhea, like fam mentioned, is a good sign! It's your body getting cleared out and ready for labor. I bet you two are so uncomfortable and ready. My SIL is due on the 9th and I'm uncomfortable for her, it seems like this last month has dragged! Don't forget to update as things get closer and when you go into labor, I'll be praying for everything to go smoothly :).

I'm almost 26 weeks now, I'm kind of jealous of you that are about to have your babies! But I'm really no where near ready so I guess it's a good thing I still have a few months. I'm just ready to cuddle and kiss my baby boy!!


----------



## dreambaby

LaLaJaii said:


> TTC conceive for the last 9 month after been on the depo. no luck yet. baby dust to everyone!! :)

Hopefully it will happen very soon for you. :dust:
We are here if you need to chat or vent !!!


----------



## dreambaby

Fam + Pennie - Sounds promising all the diarrhoea :happydance: gross but promising :thumbup:

I can't wait to see piccies of your little ones.

I've taken a couple of days off work. I've been feeling a little low and worn out. I seem to be very negative about everything at the moment and can't shake it. Has anyone else ever felt like this during pregnancy. It's not negative about anything in particular just everyday tasks and worklife. :cry:


----------



## penniepie

dreambaby said:


> Fam + Pennie - Sounds promising all the diarrhoea :happydance: gross but promising :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to see piccies of your little ones.
> 
> I've taken a couple of days off work. I've been feeling a little low and worn out. I seem to be very negative about everything at the moment and can't shake it. Has anyone else ever felt like this during pregnancy. It's not negative about anything in particular just everyday tasks and worklife. :cry:

Oh yes dreambaby you aren't alone
But you know what just about 3 days ago it all changed for me. Something kicks in and you get this energy and positive motivation! Hang in there...
I've gone through all this while my marriage is also a mess but I keep pushing forwards! U will too!!! We are here for you!


Kadan! It does get harder I won't lie but excitement really kicks into high gear!

I hope he comes this week... Any suggestions! Lol


----------



## penniepie

Fam what size are they predicting?
What a healthy one you have there ;)!


----------



## famof6

Back to the dr today.We don't have a huge baby after all.After 1hr of doing measurements and putting them in the computer.His guess is she weighs 8lbs13ozs right now!He did say I have excess fluid and wants to induce next Thursday 10-6.So maybe I will be meeting my little girl a week from today.I hope he doesnt change my date again because now I am so excited:happydance:

I hope all you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## penniepie

Sooo exciting!!!! :)


----------



## penniepie

This is a very quiet place lately!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya ladies, here is my beautiful princess Annie May.
My waters broke on Sunday at 11am and I had her at home at 1.49pm on monday.
She was 6lb 15oz and she was born at 37 weeks 3 days.
 



Attached Files:







Annie 1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Morganceravol

LaLaJaii said:


> TTC conceive for the last 9 month after been on the depo. no luck yet. baby dust to everyone!! :)

Hey! Good luck! I am on my geeze lets see I guess 9 or 10th months TTC. I just had lap surgery to remove my Endo and Hsg test to clear my tubes! I am the only not prego on this thread my dear so you arent alone!


----------



## Kadan82

Hi Coffee Lover, your baby girl is beautiful! Congrats! I'm happy to hear that she is here and everything went smoothly. I'm jealous, can't wait to be able to cuddle and kiss my little boy too. Have fun being mommy to your precious darling!


----------



## Kadan82

Famof6...Thursday is so close! Hope that is still the plan. Keep us updated. Good luck, my thoughts and prayers are with you :)


----------



## Kadan82

Pennie...I know it has been quiet. Not much happening here to report. We are going to buy the crib and furniture this weekend, my amazing parents offered to buy for us. Oh and I'm also growing by the second, I think this little boy is going to be big! How are you feeling? Any talk of induction? Hope things with you and your Hubby are going ok. Keep us updated!


----------



## Kadan82

Morgan...I hope things are going good for you and we hear of your BFP soon. Stay positive, I'm sure it will happen soon :).



Dreambaby...how are you feeling? Have you gained much? Over this last 4-6 weeks I have had a major growth spurt, I still need to figure out how to post a pic. I feel like I'm huge and I still have 3 months to go! Also, how you posted the other day about feeling a little down, I go through periods of feeling that way too. I'm so extremely happy to be having this baby but my emotions seem to be extra sensitive. I actually just woke up from a dream that I can't really remember but I was crying and am now feeling sort of sad. It's strange!


----------



## penniepie

Hi Morgan 
We are all still here for you! We can't wait for your bfp!!!
Coffee she is absolutely beautiful!!!! Congrats what a perfect little gift!!!

Fam good luck we are looking forward to the news!

Kadan have fun! The nursery is so much fun to do!! 

As for me! Still 1 cm but my cervix is low soft and ready so just waiting on him!! Lol
If he isn't here by next wed I have an ultrasound and stress test then we talk possible
Induction date!
I'm hoping he will still come on his own... Lol Soon


----------



## famof6

Coffee,She is absolutely beautiful!!

Kaden,Yay for buying furniture I know thats when I started getting excited!

Pennie,I hope your little guy does decide to come on his own and soon:thumbup:

Morgan,I am still rooting for you hun and can't wait for you to post that BFP!!

AFM,Went back to the DR today!I am 4cm dilated:happydance:.We go in [email protected] to start induction.I can't believe we are having a baby!!The dr did say he will be waiting to break my water due to the excess fluid because it can cause the cord to slip down.I HATE goggle.I went off searching excess fluid and it seems that it can cause problems and require a emergency section so please say alittle prayer that everything goes well!


----------



## penniepie

No don't google fam!!!
Everything will be great!!!! 4cm that's wonderful!
I'm dying to stand up and my water break lol


----------



## dreambaby

Coffee Lover said:


> Hiya ladies, here is my beautiful princess Annie May.
> My waters broke on Sunday at 11am and I had her at home at 1.49pm on monday.
> She was 6lb 15oz and she was born at 37 weeks 3 days.

She is beautiful - Congrats !!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

:-({|=


Kadan82 said:


> Morgan...I hope things are going good for you and we hear of your BFP soon. Stay positive, I'm sure it will happen soon :).
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby...how are you feeling? Have you gained much? Over this last 4-6 weeks I have had a major growth spurt, I still need to figure out how to post a pic. I feel like I'm huge and I still have 3 months to go! Also, how you posted the other day about feeling a little down, I go through periods of feeling that way too. I'm so extremely happy to be having this baby but my emotions seem to be extra sensitive. I actually just woke up from a dream that I can't really remember but I was crying and am now feeling sort of sad. It's strange!

Hiya :hi:
Kaden - I'm feeling a bit better now, it must have been a phase. I do still get days when I'll cry for no reason too though !!!!
I've gone from 57kg pre-pregnancy to 64.1kg so far. So about just over a stone already. I feel heavier, but not huge just yet. 
I've been getting quite strong Branxton Hicks contractions everyday for the past week. They are soooooo strange, my tummy gets so tight and a little uncomfortable at times. 
It's been lovely chatting to my boy and watching him move around loads though. I've been playing him music :-({|= and singing to him lots at the moment because apparently that is exceptionally good for his brain development at this stage in pregnancy.

Fam/Pennie - Updates please !!! ahhhh so close. I hope you are both ok :hugs:

Morgan - I'm still cheering you on my love. :friends: :dust:


----------



## dreambaby

Here is something to make you smile. My guinea pig 'Spider' had her two babies last night, they are beautiful !!!


----------



## dreambaby

Here is my 26 week bump !!!


----------



## famof6

Addison Grace was born 10-6 9lbs 3ozs and 21 inches.We are home now I will update with a pic.I dont have any on the labtop yet.


----------



## famof6

Addison
 



Attached Files:







Photo_ACDBB120-D151-D45C-182E-6127164E37F9.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## penniepie

Oh my gosh she is Sooo cute fam! Congrats!!!!
Dream your bump is adorable!!!
I'm stillllllll waiting lol


----------



## dreambaby

Congratulations Fam !!!!! She is sooooooo beautiful !! :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

penniepie said:


> Oh my gosh she is Sooo cute fam! Congrats!!!!
> Dream your bump is adorable!!!
> I'm stillllllll waiting lol

Thank you. He is a lovely addition to my body, he makes me feel good. I've forgotten what it was like without him there.

Good luck Pennie, I'm sure baby will be along soon !!!!! :happydance:
I'm praying all will go smoothly for you.


----------



## penniepie

Thanks! I have a feeling I'm going to be overdue and require an induction...
I wonder if the fact that I'm already thined out and dilated will result in a smooth labor with induction?


----------



## Kadan82

Fam...Yay! She is here and she is beautiful! She was a pretty good size! Did everything with the induction go smoothly? Starting out at 4cm probably sped things up a bit.

Dreambaby...cute bump! I think yours is a little smaller than mine. Tomorrow I WILL figure out how to post pics :). So you have been playing music for your little guy? My hubby keeps saying he wants to get those headphones for my tummy so that we can play the baby some tunes :). Cute guinea pigs by the way...are you keeping them?

Pennie...let us know how your appointment goes. It's very common with first babies to go over the due date :(. But yes, you already being a little bit dilated and thinned out should definitely help with the induction process. I'm not sure if it's the same there but here when go in for an induction there are a couple different options. One is for women who's cervix is not yet dilated and still thick, we have to start them out with a medication called cytotec or cervadil to "ripen" their cervix and make it more favorable for the next step of the induction. For those who's cervix is already dilated and thinned out we can usually skip that part and get right to the pitocin and breaking the water so that usually cuts out a few hours. But like I said, not sure if they do it the same there, I'm interested to hear if things are different. Well I'm sure at this point you are just ready to be finished being pregnant, can't wait to see pics of your new little man :).

So we chose the furniture this wknd and I can't wait to get it in. My parents were so sweet and bought it for us, we never would have been able to get what we got without them...it's very nice furniture that will last a long time! Now for the hard part of choosing the bedding and paint colors. I know that I want to do the jungle/safari theme but so far have been unable to find anything I like :(.


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan - We have bought 'Zanibar nursery' stuff - I think you would like it too, check out this site to view the range. We got ours online from 'Kiddisave' because it was on sale.

https://www.linenstore.co.uk/baby-bedding-3711/baby-bedding-sets-634/zanzibar-nursery-bedding-717/

The guinea pigs are only with me whilst mum is settling with babies - they normally live at the college where I work for the students to care for.
When we breed we give them some quality time in lecturers houses for peace and quiet and good handling whilst the babies are very small. I'll be taking them back into work in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies! 

Things are going good here, I have a question for you ladies. My healing process has been good and I have been back to normal and working for 2.5 weeks now and been fine. Well just this week im having lots of pain at te incision and it's very painful! It feels like pushing and pulling, I'm just worried something wrong. 

I hope all are doing well! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Working out as well*


----------



## Morganceravol

famof6 said:


> Addison

She is freaking adorable!! Congrats!! And I love her name! Good job mama:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## penniepie

Hi Morgan 
I would just check in with your doc but it may just be part of the healing process! I'm glad you are recovering well! Still routing for you!!!!!

Got a lot of bloody show today
Now just wait and see!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks! I called the dr and they are going to bring me in today. So I hooe it's not serious, I also am having this odd discharge so I think I might have an infection. I mean massive amount of cm ugh! It's could happen any day for you Pennie praying all goes well!


----------



## Morganceravol

Well it's fluid build up under the incision she said this happens and should go away but could get very bad so keep an eye on it. And the cm well, I have a yeast infection oh fun!


----------



## Morganceravol

Update Pennie!!??


----------



## famof6

Morgan sorry to hear you are having a rough time.I hope things get better soon.

Pennie,is that babe here yet?




A new pic of Addison
 



Attached Files:







300895_2556018024916_1387924606_3019165_142175985_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Morganceravol

She is so sweet!


----------



## penniepie

Hi
Ladies! Induction tomorrow mooring at 7:30 am!
I'm scared, excited, nervous... You name it!

I will try my best to send you all an up date as soon as I can!

Please send me some pain free and smooth labor dust!

Pennie


----------



## penniepie

Addison is soooooo adorable!!! :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Good luck Pennie!! I will be praying for a fast ad safe delivery and a healthy Bundle of joy! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Good luck Pennie !!!!!! :hugs: :thumbup:

Morgan - I am hoping things will get easier for you, you deserve it soooooo much !!! :dust::dust:


Fam - she is a little cutie !!!


----------



## penniepie

He's here!!!!!
Just got home from the hospital! He is a quiet content fela!

Induction pitocin drip started at 10 am after my water was broke by the ob...
At first Sooo mild then every half hour it gets cranked 
My family came at about 2:00 pm juuust after ingot epidural!
Ladies don't be a hero it's painful!!! I needed it at 4 cm....
Around 3 pm my ob came to check I was 9 cm!! Couldn't feel a darn thing!
In another 40 mins I was pushing! Pushed through 5 contractions! 10 mins!
Couldn't feel a thing and wasn't feeling sick at all!
It was such a calm expierence! It was my hubby a nurse off to the side and my ob at the end of my bed sitting as if she was a visiting friend!

Apparently I'm and incredible pusher lol and she says I need to have more kids this is a rare situation but comes with a price!! Stitches!!! Ouch!!!

So out he came! Colin! 8lbs even at 3:58 pm
He has chubby cheeks !!! 
We are over the moon and so in love

Couple things
We have to see a specialist for his heart murmer
And he had a lot if mucus throstle which freaks me out cause he sounds gagy when he gets it. They say it's normal but scary when u have him alone and not at the hospital!

Anyways that's my short form version!!

:)

How are the rest if you?

Morgan I know you have been through alot and I'm still here praying for you!


----------



## dreambaby

Congratulations Pennie !!!!:hugs: He sounds perfectly amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Congrats penniee!

Afm- the dumb ol witch got me today boo! But this is my first normal period since my surgery so I guess thats prob good. Hoping my bfb comes as a wonderful bday gift for me, my bday is nov 10th! talk to you ladies later!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Congrats penniee!
> 
> Afm- the dumb ol witch got me today boo! But this is my first normal period since my surgery so I guess thats prob good. Hoping my bfb comes as a wonderful bday gift for me, my bday is nov 10th! talk to you ladies later!

Bad bad :witch::ninja::gun::grr:
I hope you get a bfp for a birthday prezzie too !!! That would be great, I got mine just before my birthday.


----------



## Kadan82

Congrats Pennie! Happy to hear that you had a smooth labor! I'm hoping mine is similar. We need to see some pics :)!!

Morgan...sorry she got you :(! Well sounds like things are getting straightened out and I bet you will get your BFP very soon. I was so hoping I would have a BFP for my bday but it didn't happen, it happened the month after and now looking back it really was perfect timing. So just try to remember it will happen when it's meant to which unfortunately isn't always when we want it too but when it comes it will be perfect!

I'm 30 weeks today, time is going SO fast! Last week I got a 3d u/s done and I have a stubborn little man in there. He kept his hands in front of his face the entire time! I would move my tummy around and he would take one hand down and up went the other, so we got some pics but they aren't very clear of his face. He also enjoys putting his cord in his mouth...icky, already being such a boy! But my Hubby and I are so in love and can't wait to meet the shy kid!


----------



## dreambaby

Thats really cool Kadan. We were gonna get a 4d scan, but just can't afford to. Sounds like your little man is having fun in there !!! Bless him :thumbup:


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies! 
Things are going well... Eat sleep diaper eat sleep diaper.... The odd bath lol
My nights are long he doesn't sleep as soundly atnight if I'm lucky I get 3 hours! And that's a good night! Lol but he is worth every sleepless night! I can't post pics but if you pm me whomever is interested I can give you my Facebook link :)

Morgan I know you have been so patient for that bfp but don't give up!!!!
I have a feeling things will happen soon for you!

Kadan wow time does fly!!! I'm wishing you a labor like mine! I was very lucky!


----------



## penniepie

Any updates ladies?


----------



## tiatammy

penniepie said:


> Any updates ladies?

Hello new here been trying to concieve since April of this year, it has really been hard, i BELIEVE i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. I am on cycle day 6, normally get a positive OPK around cycle day 10 or 12, This cycle I think I am going to try the softcup and preseed. I hope for a BFP this month. Lots of:dust::dust::dust: to all of you wonderful supportive ladies.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Wow it's been a while since I've been on here, looks like everyone has been busy with life!
Pennie...happy to hear things are going good, I'm sure you are exhausted but loving every minute of being a mommy. I have fb and would love to add you so I can see your pics! I'll send you a message. 
Dreambaby...how are you feeling? I wish you could get the 3d/4d us, it's really amazing to see the baby so clearly! But I guess at this point we are getting close and will have them in our arms before we know it. I'm getting a little nervous because it's going tone here so soon!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Wow it's been a while since I've been on here, looks like everyone has been busy with life!
> Pennie...happy to hear things are going good, I'm sure you are exhausted but loving every minute of being a mommy. I have fb and would love to add you so I can see your pics! I'll send you a message.
> Dreambaby...how are you feeling? I wish you could get the 3d/4d us, it's really amazing to see the baby so clearly! But I guess at this point we are getting close and will have them in our arms before we know it. I'm getting a little nervous because it's going tone here so soon!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Whats your Facebook kaden? How are you feeling? I would love to to see belly pictures! Everything is going good here, just focusing on getting into a healthy lifestyle and its going great lost 15 pounds so far feeling awesome! :) I am heading to ohio tomorrow morning for vacation, we are very exctited! :) I hope you all are well!


----------



## Morganceravol

tiatammy said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Any updates ladies?
> 
> Hello new here been trying to concieve since April of this year, it has really been hard, i BELIEVE i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. I am on cycle day 6, normally get a positive OPK around cycle day 10 or 12, This cycle I think I am going to try the softcup and preseed. I hope for a BFP this month. Lots of:dust::dust::dust: to all of you wonderful supportive ladies.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck!! this is our 10th months ttc! :)


----------



## dreambaby

:sex:


Morganceravol said:


> Kadan82 said:
> 
> 
> Wow it's been a while since I've been on here, looks like everyone has been busy with life!
> Pennie...happy to hear things are going good, I'm sure you are exhausted but loving every minute of being a mommy. I have fb and would love to add you so I can see your pics! I'll send you a message.
> Dreambaby...how are you feeling? I wish you could get the 3d/4d us, it's really amazing to see the baby so clearly! But I guess at this point we are getting close and will have them in our arms before we know it. I'm getting a little nervous because it's going tone here so soon!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Whats your Facebook kaden? How are you feeling? I would love to to see belly pictures! Everything is going good here, just focusing on getting into a healthy lifestyle and its going great lost 15 pounds so far feeling awesome! :) I am heading to ohio tomorrow morning for vacation, we are very exctited! :) I hope you all are well!Click to expand...

Well done on the weight loss !! :thumbup: Building more energy for all that :sex: :dust:


Kaden - I'm quite uncomfortable now, very swollen and my lower back and pelvis have never hurt so much in my life. I was hoping to finish work at 36 weeks, but I feel a week of rest may need to be slotted in somewhere from now until then. I've had quite regular, strong branxton hicks in the evenings since 29 weeks, which have been quite uncomfortable at times and I don't get much sleep. How are you feeling??


----------



## dreambaby

tiatammy said:


> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Any updates ladies?
> 
> Hello new here been trying to concieve since April of this year, it has really been hard, i BELIEVE i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. I am on cycle day 6, normally get a positive OPK around cycle day 10 or 12, This cycle I think I am going to try the softcup and preseed. I hope for a BFP this month. Lots of:dust::dust::dust: to all of you wonderful supportive ladies.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It will all be worth the wait !!!! :dust: to you !!


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Any updates ladies?
> 
> Hello new here been trying to concieve since April of this year, it has really been hard, i BELIEVE i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. I am on cycle day 6, normally get a positive OPK around cycle day 10 or 12, This cycle I think I am going to try the softcup and preseed. I hope for a BFP this month. Lots of:dust::dust::dust: to all of you wonderful supportive ladies.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It will all be worth the wait !!!! :dust: to you !!Click to expand...

Thankyou so very much for the encouraging words trying so hard to stay positive.:hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

tia - When are you due to test next ??

Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs 
(men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.


----------



## tiatammy

Morganceravol said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Any updates ladies?
> 
> Hello new here been trying to concieve since April of this year, it has really been hard, i BELIEVE i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. I am on cycle day 6, normally get a positive OPK around cycle day 10 or 12, This cycle I think I am going to try the softcup and preseed. I hope for a BFP this month. Lots of:dust::dust::dust: to all of you wonderful supportive ladies.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!! this is our 10th months ttc! :)Click to expand...

Hi morganceravol tia here got my positive opk ON CYCLE DAY 11 BEDDED CYCLE DAYS 8,10,11,AND 12. waiting on that BFP. Thankyou so much for the luck I need it :hugs:lots of :dust::dust:to you and your hubby.


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> tia - When are you due to test next ??
> 
> Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs
> (men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.

dreambaby hello I fot my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and I bedded on cycle days 8,10,11,and 12 so I am hoping for a BFP around christmas that would be a greatest present I could ever get right now, I am really trying to hang in there,,but it is getting harder and harder with each month that goes by :cry: I also used those softcups each time we bedded, I quess we will see. enough about me how are you doing, hope this quote finds you happy and well, keep in touch :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Update ladies:
I have been very dizzy and a little nauseous recently over the past week or so, my blood pressure is 140/95, with swollen hands and knees. So doctors are monitoring me closely, possibly back to hospital today incase it is pre-eclampsia !!!! Really worried as bubba is still so little !!! :cry:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> Update ladies:
> I have been very dizzy and a little nauseous recently over the past week or so, my blood pressure is 140/95, with swollen hands and knees. So doctors are monitoring me closely, possibly back to hospital today incase it is pre-eclampsia !!!! Really worried as bubba is still so little !!! :cry:

dreambaby I do pray that all will go well sweetheart, try not to worry:hugs::hugs: you will be ok stay positive honey.


----------



## dreambaby

Thanx Tia. I am ok at the moment, on bed rest - doctors orders, blood pressure is steady and now just tackling flu symptoms. :thumbup:


How is everyone doing???? Updates needed !!!!

I'm going crazy on bed rest :wacko:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> Thanx Tia. I am ok at the moment, on bed rest - doctors orders, blood pressure is steady and now just tackling flu symptoms. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing???? Updates needed !!!!
> 
> I'm going crazy on bed rest :wacko:

dreambaby hang in there sweetheart everything will be just fine. As for me looks like the :witch: is going to show her ugly self once again, with each passing month it is getting harder and harder to stay positive for this baby thing,pretty down in spirits right now:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Stay strong Tia !!!! :thumbup:
We are here for you, whenever you needs us !! :hugs::hugs:
I know it's easy for me to say now, but that :bfp: is worth the wait.


Update: Well my blood pressure is sky high again, so the mid-wife has taken blood for a pre-eclampsia check and I'm back to the doctors tomorrow for more checks. Possibly get some results back tomorrow or Friday.
If it is, I'm not sure what they will decide to do with me at 35 weeks??
:shrug:
Bubba is head down and pretty much fully engaged says the midwife - he wants out !!! I keep telling him to wait patiently but I get the feeling he's not listening. :dohh:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> Stay strong Tia !!!! :thumbup:
> We are here for you, whenever you needs us !! :hugs::hugs:
> I know it's easy for me to say now, but that :bfp: is worth the wait.
> 
> 
> Update: Well my blood pressure is sky high again, so the mid-wife has taken blood for a pre-eclampsia check and I'm back to the doctors tomorrow for more checks. Possibly get some results back tomorrow or Friday.
> If it is, I'm not sure what they will decide to do with me at 35 weeks??
> :shrug:
> Bubba is head down and pretty much fully engaged says the midwife - he wants out !!! I keep telling him to wait patiently but I get the feeling he's not listening. :dohh:

dreambaby I pray for everything to go well for you hun, and I am sure it will. god would not bring you this far and let you down sweetheart.I know those little bunddles of joy have a mind of their own,when they want out, things will be ok:thumbup:As for me temps are dropping so Af is due friday oooh It makes me so:growlmad: Lots of :dust::dust:to you and your hubby and sweet joy for the:baby::crib: Thankyou so very much:hugs::friends:


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> Stay strong Tia !!!! :thumbup:
> We are here for you, whenever you needs us !! :hugs::hugs:
> I know it's easy for me to say now, but that :bfp: is worth the wait.
> 
> 
> Update: Well my blood pressure is sky high again, so the mid-wife has taken blood for a pre-eclampsia check and I'm back to the doctors tomorrow for more checks. Possibly get some results back tomorrow or Friday.
> If it is, I'm not sure what they will decide to do with me at 35 weeks??
> :shrug:
> Bubba is head down and pretty much fully engaged says the midwife - he wants out !!! I keep telling him to wait patiently but I get the feeling he's not listening. :dohh:
> 
> dreambaby I pray for everything to go well for you hun, and I am sure it will. god would not bring you this far and let you down sweetheart.I know those little bunddles of joy have a mind of their own,when they want out, things will be ok:thumbup:As for me temps are dropping so Af is due friday oooh It makes me so:growlmad: Lots of :dust::dust:to you and your hubby and sweet joy for the:baby::crib: Thankyou so very much:hugs::friends:Click to expand...

OOOOH LUCY just got a call from hubby he may have sugar, WHAT NEXT? :growlmad::cry::cry: Got the call just as I was sending you this.:hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> Stay strong Tia !!!! :thumbup:
> We are here for you, whenever you needs us !! :hugs::hugs:
> I know it's easy for me to say now, but that :bfp: is worth the wait.
> 
> 
> Update: Well my blood pressure is sky high again, so the mid-wife has taken blood for a pre-eclampsia check and I'm back to the doctors tomorrow for more checks. Possibly get some results back tomorrow or Friday.
> If it is, I'm not sure what they will decide to do with me at 35 weeks??
> :shrug:
> Bubba is head down and pretty much fully engaged says the midwife - he wants out !!! I keep telling him to wait patiently but I get the feeling he's not listening. :dohh:
> 
> dreambaby I pray for everything to go well for you hun, and I am sure it will. god would not bring you this far and let you down sweetheart.I know those little bunddles of joy have a mind of their own,when they want out, things will be ok:thumbup:As for me temps are dropping so Af is due friday oooh It makes me so:growlmad: Lots of :dust::dust:to you and your hubby and sweet joy for the:baby::crib: Thankyou so very much:hugs::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOH LUCY just got a call from hubby he may have sugar, WHAT NEXT? :growlmad::cry::cry: Got the call just as I was sending you this.:hugs::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Sorry dreambaby I was thinking I had to talk to lucy too and typed this on yours, but dont mind at all if you know too:hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

:flower: Sorry hun, whats sugar? and whos lucy? :wacko: Sorry I'm confused.


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> :flower: Sorry hun, whats sugar? and whos lucy? :wacko: Sorry I'm confused.

dreambaby sugar is hubby may possiblly be diabetic and lucy is another girl I have been talking to, but she is on another site.


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan - I need an update from you. It's been a while. How are you feeling??
How much have you gained? I'm on about 10kg weight gain so far. I'm finished work now and sooooooo bored it's driving me mad. Even the slightest movements around the house are difficult, I feel like a big balloon with mini arms !!! Please tell me you feel my pain !!!

Ladies - I need baby piccie updates of your beautiful bundles please, these will keep me going on maternity leave, I am sooooo not used to taking it easy.

Morgan - Where are you at sweets ???

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

no positive for me this month witch got me :cry::cry: Maybe December I hope. It would be a great gift. Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies.:hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Hi ladies sorry been away so long!
What a busy state this little man has me in! He is 8 weeks today! And just sleep 10-5 yay!!!!!!!!
We are good him and I! He is a little chubby monkey with cheeks you want to just bite!
How is everyone else? I'm sorry for the disconnect!

I've been going through a worry some time with a mole that I'm freaked out is cancerous!
I guess I'm more paranoid now being a mom... You start to think what if it is and it has spread and I won't be here for my child

Anyways I have to wait to see a specialist but I don't know what he is going to check since the whole thing peeled off and it's gone! Normal skin under! Weird yet scary cause I don't know what that means!


----------



## dreambaby

Everything will be ok Pennie - My doctor told me that moles do funny things when you are pregnant, but generally do not cause any major issues. I have two on my back which they are going to remove after baby arrives, as they have got annoyingly raised and a little itchy. My doctor didn't seem too worried about them.
Hopefully with yours it will just be a case of them taking a good look and being happy with the skin where your mole was. :hugs:


----------



## penniepie

Hi everyone! Such a busy time for all of us we don't chat as much!
I wanted to wish everyone a happy holidays :)


----------



## Morganceravol

Sorry I have been so distant! Have I missed any births? I hope all is well! On day 7- we decided that we are going to start using opks regularly now, which ones are good?


----------



## tiatammy

I am hoping for my BFP cant test til about the 9th, it is drving me nuts just waiting, If no BFP then off to january, good luck to all you ladies for the BFP, sending you all :hugs: and :dust::dust:


----------



## dreambaby

Ladies - proud to announce the safe arrival of Max Rhys Anstey on 01/01/2012. Born by emergency c-section at 38 weeks after a week in hospital with pre-eclampsia and low amniotic fluid.

He was 6lb exactly at birth and is a very contented baby that has enriched our lives already in just 5 days. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
Lots of piccies coming - I'm sorry, I am just soooooo in love with my little boy !!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0637.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0630.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0647.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0190.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0162.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dreambaby

More pictures !!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0205.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0204.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> More pictures !!! :happydance:

CONGRADULATIONS :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Ladies- congrats all new mommies!! :) 

For those of use still tcc- This is our first month using OPK's and our 11th month ttc- we started bd yesterday or the day before. I got an almost positive yesterday so I thought we should start and today it was darker then the control line so we will have a BD kind of weekend! wohooo!! :)


----------



## penniepie

Yay!! Wishing you Sooo much luck and baby dust your way Morgan!!!
Dreambaby he is absolutely handsome!!! What a doll!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## penniepie

Ladies if you want to see pics of my little mannessage me your Facebook page link and I will add you as a friend!


----------



## Kadan82

Sorry it's been so long since I've posted...life has been a bit crazy! 

Congrats Dreambaby...your little boy is adorable!

How are things going Morgan? I used OPKs after ttc for 8 months and that's when I figured out that I ovulate on cd 18, not cd 14 like a lot of women. 

So my little boy, Gavin Kash, is finally here. He was born on 1/7/12 at 4:56 pm. I was 
induced and had a very smooth labor and delivery. Epidurals are amazing, I can't and don't want to imagine doing it without one! I had to push for an hour which kind of sucked but it's pretty normal for a FTM. I don't know how to post pics on here from my phone but I do have fb and I think you can find me under my name which is Kara Rhoads Martinez. So send me a friend request, I have pics of Gavin on there. 

Penniepie...find me on fb. I want to see pics of your little boy :)!


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penniepie said:
> 
> 
> Any updates ladies?
> 
> Hello new here been trying to concieve since April of this year, it has really been hard, i BELIEVE i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. I am on cycle day 6, normally get a positive OPK around cycle day 10 or 12, This cycle I think I am going to try the softcup and preseed. I hope for a BFP this month. Lots of:dust::dust::dust: to all of you wonderful supportive ladies.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It will all be worth the wait !!!! :dust: to you !!Click to expand...

dreambaby I am trying to keep my spirits up but it ia hard after all these months with BFN, but I looked at your temp chart it looks like mine, I dont use the ff I use the one that doc wants me to use but mine is simular to your when you got ypour BFP.


----------



## cariecarie

could you gals help me out? i'm 9dpo today took a digital test and was bfn, but ever since after ovulation I had a lot of strange symptoms, from what i read I maybe having early preggo symptoms, tired, extremely sore breasts if I don't wear a bra, I'll probably die from the soreness and pain, left side cramping at 5dpo, quite a mood swing, I actually cried over my hubby not allowing me to eat a filet o fish, this uncontrollable craving for savoury stuff, tried drinking this tea after taking a sip wanted to puke but i have been drinking this tea all the time.........am i preggo? or not? is it too early to test at 9dpo?:cry:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> tia - When are you due to test next ??
> 
> Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs
> (men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.

dreambaby Just had a talk with doc. about hubbys sa and well all is great in numbers for all except for his morghology he has 99% of abnormal shape sperm and doc. says if the number doesnt change there is no chance for conception, he is sending him to a urologist,I dont know what that is for?:shrug: the thought of no baby :cry::cry::cry: I am a total mess


----------



## dreambaby

tiatammy said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> tia - When are you due to test next ??
> 
> Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs
> (men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.
> 
> dreambaby Just had a talk with doc. about hubbys sa and well all is great in numbers for all except for his morghology he has 99% of abnormal shape sperm and doc. says if the number doesnt change there is no chance for conception, he is sending him to a urologist,I dont know what that is for?:shrug: the thought of no baby :cry::cry::cry: I am a total messClick to expand...

I'm sorry that you are having such a devastating time Tia :hugs:. 
I thought a urologist was to do with urinary crystals so I'm not sure why they would refer you to one either I am afraid :shrug:
Stay strong hun, I know it must be easier said than done, but we are here if you need to vent/talk about anything :friends:
My sister is going through similar, well her husband's sperm isn't great either and they are due to start their first round of IVF in a few months time after nearly two years of trying.


----------



## dreambaby

cariecarie said:


> could you gals help me out? i'm 9dpo today took a digital test and was bfn, but ever since after ovulation I had a lot of strange symptoms, from what i read I maybe having early preggo symptoms, tired, extremely sore breasts if I don't wear a bra, I'll probably die from the soreness and pain, left side cramping at 5dpo, quite a mood swing, I actually cried over my hubby not allowing me to eat a filet o fish, this uncontrollable craving for savoury stuff, tried drinking this tea after taking a sip wanted to puke but i have been drinking this tea all the time.........am i preggo? or not? is it too early to test at 9dpo?:cry:

I got a positive on a digital at 9dpo, but I was told by everyone that I was lucky to get it that early. The main symptoms I had at that point were very sore nipples (it felt like they had been burnt), and I had a few sharp cramps during implantation. My chart also looked quite positive (see my signature at the bottom). Just keep testing - Good Luck !!! :thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

Kadan82 said:


> Sorry it's been so long since I've posted...life has been a bit crazy!
> 
> Congrats Dreambaby...your little boy is adorable!
> 
> How are things going Morgan? I used OPKs after ttc for 8 months and that's when I figured out that I ovulate on cd 18, not cd 14 like a lot of women.
> 
> So my little boy, Gavin Kash, is finally here. He was born on 1/7/12 at 4:56 pm. I was
> induced and had a very smooth labor and delivery. Epidurals are amazing, I can't and don't want to imagine doing it without one! I had to push for an hour which kind of sucked but it's pretty normal for a FTM. I don't know how to post pics on here from my phone but I do have fb and I think you can find me under my name which is Kara Rhoads Martinez. So send me a friend request, I have pics of Gavin on there.
> 
> Penniepie...find me on fb. I want to see pics of your little boy :)!

Congrats Kadan !!!!! Wooohoo :cloud9::baby:
I have tried to add you on facebook, but not sure if I did it right, I have messaged you to say its me. Add me, add me so I can see piccies.

Pennie - https://www.facebook.com/liziemery
Try this to add me, I'd love to see piccies !!! :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> tia - When are you due to test next ??
> 
> Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs
> (men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.
> 
> dreambaby Just had a talk with doc. about hubbys sa and well all is great in numbers for all except for his morghology he has 99% of abnormal shape sperm and doc. says if the number doesnt change there is no chance for conception, he is sending him to a urologist,I dont know what that is for?:shrug: the thought of no baby :cry::cry::cry: I am a total messClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry that you are having such a devastating time Tia :hugs:.
> I thought a urologist was to do with urinary crystals so I'm not sure why they would refer you to one either I am afraid :shrug:
> Stay strong hun, I know it must be easier said than done, but we are here if you need to vent/talk about anything :friends:
> My sister is going through similar, well her husband's sperm isn't great either and they are due to start their first round of IVF in a few months time after nearly two years of trying.Click to expand...


dreambaby I am not sure either what the urologist is for, but as for hubby sa are as follows 61mil 22 mil active 36% moltiliy 99% bad morphology, so doc. says all the numbers are good except for mophology, and I hear mophology cant be improved or can it?


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Ladies- congrats all new mommies!! :)
> 
> For those of use still tcc- This is our first month using OPK's and our 11th month ttc- we started bd yesterday or the day before. I got an almost positive yesterday so I thought we should start and today it was darker then the control line so we will have a BD kind of weekend! wohooo!! :)

How are things going hun ?? :flower:


----------



## dreambaby

I'm not sure Tia - I wish I knew more. My sister's hubbys's sperm is slow motility I think. At least they are refering you and hopefully you will get more answers soon.


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> I'm not sure Tia - I wish I knew more. My sister's hubbys's sperm is slow motility I think. At least they are refering you and hopefully you will get more answers soon.


Thanks dreambaby and congrads on that little bunddle of joy wishing you all the happiness that the bunddle of joy can give you and more HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Morganceravol

Dreambaby- Things are going great, this is our second month using opks and I think I am getting the hang of my cycle. We are on cycle 14? now I think. Feeling great about this month. Still haven't got a positive yet hmmm. I would love to get my bfp this month cause I would have a november baby like myself and just in time for thanksgiving! :)

I miss you ladies so much!


----------



## dreambaby

Morganceravol said:


> Dreambaby- Things are going great, this is our second month using opks and I think I am getting the hang of my cycle. We are on cycle 14? now I think. Feeling great about this month. Still haven't got a positive yet hmmm. I would love to get my bfp this month cause I would have a november baby like myself and just in time for thanksgiving! :)
> 
> I miss you ladies so much!

I really hope it happens for you this month - loads of :dust: coming your way !!!
I am still rooting for you hun :thumbup:, 
I can't wait until you get your dreambaby, I am praying it will be very soon. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Morganceravol

Kadan82 said:


> Sorry it's been so long since I've posted...life has been a bit crazy!
> 
> Congrats Dreambaby...your little boy is adorable!
> 
> How are things going Morgan? I used OPKs after ttc for 8 months and that's when I figured out that I ovulate on cd 18, not cd 14 like a lot of women.
> 
> So my little boy, Gavin Kash, is finally here. He was born on 1/7/12 at 4:56 pm. I was
> induced and had a very smooth labor and delivery. Epidurals are amazing, I can't and don't want to imagine doing it without one! I had to push for an hour which kind of sucked but it's pretty normal for a FTM. I don't know how to post pics on here from my phone but I do have fb and I think you can find me under my name which is Kara Rhoads Martinez. So send me a friend request, I have pics of Gavin on there.
> 
> Penniepie...find me on fb. I want to see pics of your little boy :)!

AHH congrats girl! I am gonna add you on fb ( morgan ceravolo) And yes this month was a huge eye opener I got my positive on cd20, i was so shocked! So we got lots of good bd in, praying we will get our bfp before my doc appointment the end of the month!


----------



## Morganceravol

dreambaby said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- congrats all new mommies!! :)
> 
> For those of use still tcc- This is our first month using OPK's and our 11th month ttc- we started bd yesterday or the day before. I got an almost positive yesterday so I thought we should start and today it was darker then the control line so we will have a BD kind of weekend! wohooo!! :)
> 
> How are things going hun ?? :flower:Click to expand...

Things are going great, got my positive on cd20- so shocking to me. hoping that will be helpful, we got lots of good bd in!! :) This means I was about 6-7 days late, i always thoughts i ovulated on cd14. :) babydusttt!!!


----------



## dreambaby

:hugs:Let us know how you are doing hun. xx


----------



## Morganceravol

Well I ended up starting my period a whole week early when we were on vacation which was annoying and very frustrating. ughhhh! So I had my doctors appointment and we are getting my husbands sperm count test this week. And I have to go back next month when I start my period so he can do an ultrasound of my lining and my follicles and all that jazz. He is then going to put me on clomid I believe since my cycles are so back and forth and I never know what day I ovulate or start my period. So I am excited to get th ball rolling just hope it doesn't take many months as insurance doesn't cover the pills. :/


----------



## dreambaby

I'm sooo glad things are moving for you !!! I am praying things work out perfectly for you. I have several friends who have clomid babies, two out of my five friends had twins on clomid !!!!!!:baby::baby:


----------



## Morganceravol

All my tests came back normal and my husbands sperm count came back normal as well! So now just waiting for my AF to start and then going to the dr to get the ultra sound and start the clomid. How are the babies?


----------



## dreambaby

I'm glad things are moving along for you Morgan :thumbup:. Max is ok thanx, he has had a little snotty nose for a week bless him, but well other than that. Keep us updated with any news hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kadan82

Hey y'all! So I haven't been on here in a while, things have been crazy! 

I'm so happy all your tests came back normal Morgan. We had my husband's sperm count tested when we were ttc and it was great too. It's a good feeling knowing he's not the one with the issue but it's hard finding out that we are! I was about to start clomid the month I got pregnant. Did you ever have an HSG done? Well I've been praying for you and it's awesome to see your updates on fb....you and your hubby seem like an amazing couple :)!

Dreambaby...how's it going? Are you enjoying being a mommy? Max is precious! 

Things are good with Gavin. He has Acid reflux and just got put on something for that so I hope it helps him feel better. I'm exclusively pumping for now because breastfeeding didn't work out so great. I'm kind of sad because I always thought I would bf but I guess it's not the end of the world. Gavin is starting to smile and interact so it's getting a lot more fun. Motherhood is a lot harder than I thought it would be but I love my little man more than anything in the world!


----------



## dreambaby

:coffee:
:hi: ladies,
I am enjoying being a mummy, it is hard work but very rewarding. I can see Max developing physically and emotionally in front of my eyes every day :cloud9:.

I was able to exclusively breast feed for the first three weeks but it wasn't without its issues. I have over production and over active let down. Max was prctically chocking on my :holly: on a regular basis, so I went on to combi feed, expressing some, some formular and one breast feed a day (first thing in the morning which greatly reduced my milk and the speed at which it came out). Max has only just started refusing by breast so he is now exclusively formular feeding at 3 months old. I found it hard work expressing and getting enough time to do everything else :wacko:


----------



## dreambaby

It's been a little while. I hope you ladies are well??
We are doing ok. I miss chatting to you all. :flower:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> It's been a little while. I hope you ladies are well??
> We are doing ok. I miss chatting to you all. :flower:

Dreambaby how long did it take for you to concieve, and was there anything you had to take as far as meds or your hubby? I do hope this clomid works for me. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Maddy40

tiatammy said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> tia - When are you due to test next ??
> 
> Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs
> (men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.
> 
> dreambaby Just had a talk with doc. about hubbys sa and well all is great in numbers for all except for his morghology he has 99% of abnormal shape sperm and doc. says if the number doesnt change there is no chance for conception, he is sending him to a urologist,I dont know what that is for?:shrug: the thought of no baby :cry::cry::cry: I am a total messClick to expand...

Tia we have similar issues, I'm the same age as you & DH has issues with morphology. DH has started a fertility multivitamin and we are seeing an FS next month. I am really nervous about what he will say :(


----------



## tiatammy

Maddy40 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> tia - When are you due to test next ??
> 
> Considering I used to have 28 day cycles, I didn't used to ov til around day 17/18. I started off ttc with quite short luteal phases and then used vitB6 tablets to help lengthen them. I concieved on our 6th month and we had tried everything. The month we concieved I was quite drunk all month (lots of birthdays) and I was on top all month as my husband was convinced he had broken his ribs
> (men ah??!!). So it's quite random how some things work, I had convinced myself all the little spermies had fallen out that month, with me being on top the whole time.
> 
> dreambaby Just had a talk with doc. about hubbys sa and well all is great in numbers for all except for his morghology he has 99% of abnormal shape sperm and doc. says if the number doesnt change there is no chance for conception, he is sending him to a urologist,I dont know what that is for?:shrug: the thought of no baby :cry::cry::cry: I am a total messClick to expand...
> 
> Tia we have similar issues, I'm the same age as you & DH has issues with morphology. DH has started a fertility multivitamin and we are seeing an FS next month. I am really nervous about what he will say :(Click to expand...

Hi maddy, I know how you feel sweetie we have been trying now for 16 months. as far as the urologists appt it is to check and see if there is something causing the morphology issues in your hubby like a veicose seal I hope I am spelling it right, Its like a swollen gland like a blokage which could be causing the morphology issue, I believe that is how they explained it to me, and if that is the issue some can be corrected, I am no doc., but that is how they explained it to me. Hubby has a very small one that is not worth operating on and dont believe that is causing the morphology issue so I dont know. good luck to both of us, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dreambaby

tiatammy said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> It's been a little while. I hope you ladies are well??
> We are doing ok. I miss chatting to you all. :flower:
> 
> Dreambaby how long did it take for you to concieve, and was there anything you had to take as far as meds or your hubby? I do hope this clomid works for me. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Hi Tia, I'm sooo sorry I havent been on here recently. Work has been very stressful :headspin::headspin:. I got pregnant on the 6th month trying, just very lucky I feel. Any updates with you my lovely? :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dreambaby said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> It's been a little while. I hope you ladies are well??
> We are doing ok. I miss chatting to you all. :flower:
> 
> Dreambaby how long did it take for you to concieve, and was there anything you had to take as far as meds or your hubby? I do hope this clomid works for me. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Tia, I'm sooo sorry I havent been on here recently. Work has been very stressful :headspin::headspin:. I got pregnant on the 6th month trying, just very lucky I feel. Any updates with you my lovely? :hugs:Click to expand...

dreambaby doc has me on another round of clomid 150mg cd 5-9 this is the 4th month on clomid and still nothing, I am coming up on 2 years now with no BFP, it is getting so frustrating, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS. PS. was there anything you did different to concieve?


----------



## Maddy40

Tia where will your doctor go from here? Is he/she looking at IUI as well as Clomid? This process really is horrid. Well actually the BD is pretty fun! But the rest is horrible. Hugs to you!


----------



## tiatammy

Maddy40 said:


> Tia where will your doctor go from here? Is he/she looking at IUI as well as Clomid? This process really is horrid. Well actually the BD is pretty fun! But the rest is horrible. Hugs to you!

Well I do believe he is going to do the IUI,next Im really not sure, but something has to happen real soon. I am going crazy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------

